# knitting tea party friday 17 march '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 17 March '17

Well, Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone. How many of you are going out to drink green beer tonight? Don't forget - today is the day for corn beef and cabbage. Since Heidi doesn't like corn beef we will be having spam and cabbage which is almost as good.

Can you believe - we got about two inches of snow overnight. I thought hopefully the storm we had last week was the last of the snow. I sure hope Mother Nature soon finds a cure for her PMS.

Kale and Brussels Sprout Caesar Salad 

TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 
SERVINGS: 8

INGREDIENTS

CRUMBLE :

1/2 cup raw almonds 
1/4 cup hulled hemp seeds 
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast (see Note) 
2 teaspoons sweet paprika 
Fine Himalayan pink salt 

DRESSING :

1/2 small Hass avocado, pitted and peeled 
1 small garlic clove 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1 1/2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast 
1 1/2 teaspoons hulled hemp seeds 
1 1/2 teaspoons chia seeds 
1/2 teaspoon dulse granules (see Note) 
Fine Himalayan pink salt
Pepper

SALAD:

2 pounds brussels sprouts, trimmed  and thinly sliced 
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
Fine Himalayan pink salt
Pepper
One 5-ounce container baby kale 
Lemon wedges, for serving 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

Make the crumble:

1. In a food processor, pulse all of the ingredients until the mixture resembles fine crumbs. 2. Transfer the crumble to a small bowl and season with salt. Wipe out the food processor. 

Make the dressing:

1. In the food processor, puree all of the ingredients with 2 tablespoons of water until smooth. Season with salt and pepper.  

Make the salad:

1. Preheat the oven to 450°.

2. In a large bowl, toss the brussels sprouts with the olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

3. Spread on 2 large rimmed baking sheets.

4. Roast the sprouts, rotating the pans from top to bottom halfway through baking, until crisp-tender and lightly browned in spots, about 10 minutes. Let cool slightly.

5. In a large bowl, toss the brussels sprouts with the kale, half of the dressing and 2 tablespoons of the crumble.

6. Serve with lemon wedges, passing the remaining dressing and crumble at the table.  

MAKE AHEAD: The crumble can be refrigerated for up to 2 weeks and the dressing can be refrigerated overnight.

NOTES: Nutritional yeast is a nutty-tasting vegan seasoning. Dulse is a red seaweed that has a faint bacon-like flavor when dried. Both ingredients can be found at Whole Foods and on amazon.com.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/kale-and-brussels-sprout-caesar-salad?xid=NL_DAILY022017

Baked Fish and Chips

Easy Oven Baked Fish and Chips. A quick, healthy version of fish and chips that cooks on ONE pan. Panko makes the fish crispy outside and tender inside!

YIELD: 4 servings
PREP TIME: 15 minutes
COOK TIME: 40 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 55 minutes

Ingredients:

1/4 cup low-fat buttermilk*
5 teaspoons OLD BAY® Seasoning, divided
1 pound cod, Pollock, halibut, or other firm, white fish fillets, cut into 4×2-inch pieces** (about 4 pieces total)
2 large russet potatoes (about 1 1/2 pounds), scrubbed and peeled
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon minced fresh garlic (about 1 large clove)
1/4 cup white whole wheat flour
2 large egg whites
1 cup whole wheat Panko breadcrumbs
Lemon wedges, for serving
McCormick Original Tartar Sauce, for serving

Directions:

1. Place a rack in the center of your oven and preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with foil and generously coat with nonstick spray. Set aside.

2. Add the buttermilk and 1 teaspoon of the OLD BAY to a large zip top bag and mix to combine. Add the fish and tightly seal. Refrigerate for 20 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, cut the potatoes in half lengthwise. Then, cut each half into thirds, also lengthwise, so that you have 6 wedges total per potato.

4. Place the potato wedges in a large bowl. Top with olive oil, garlic, and 2 teaspoons OLD BAY. Toss to coat, then spread in an even layer on the prepared baking sheet, discarding any liquid that collects at the bottom of the bowl. Bake for 25 minutes, turning once halfway through. Remove from the oven and push the potatoes to the outside edges of the baking sheet.

5. Place the flour in a large, shallow dish (a pie dish works well). In a second dish, briskly whisk the egg whites and 1 teaspoon of OLD BAY until foamy. In a third dish, stir together the Panko and the last teaspoon of OLD BAY.

6. Remove the fish from the buttermilk marinade, shaking off any excess.

7. Dip the fish pieces in the flour, coating all sides. Shake off the excess flour, then dip in the egg whites to moisten, and finally dip in the Panko. Press the Panko onto the fish's surface so that it sticks to all sides, then arrange the fish in the empty space on the baking sheet. Repeat with the remaining fillets.

8. Bake the potatoes and fish together for another 15 minutes, until the fish is golden brown and flakes easily with a fork. Serve with lemon wedges and tartar sauce.

NOTES:

1. No buttermilk? Mix 1/4 cup regular milk with 2 teaspoons lemon juice or white vinegar. Let sit 5 minutes (the milk will curdle) then use as directed.

2. **Do not use a flaky white fish, such as tilapia or snapper, as they will not hold together.

3. The fish can be marinated for up to 8 hours in the refrigerator prior to preparing.

4. This recipe is best enjoyed the day it is made. Store leftovers in the fridge for up to 1 day. To reheat, let the fish come to room temperature, then place it uncovered on a baking sheet in a 350 degree F oven for a few minutes, just until warmed through.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 (of 4), without tartar sauce - Amount Per Serving: Calories: 291 - Total Fat: 5g - Saturated Fat: 1g - cholesterol: 50mg - Sodium: 984mg - Carbohydrates: 30g - Fiber: 4g - Sugar: 2g - Protein: 32g

http://www.wellplated.com/baked-fish-and-chips/

Everything Bagel Bites

1/6th of recipe (3 bites): 115 calories, 1.5g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 352mg sodium, 17.5g carbs, 3g fiber, 1.5g sugars, 6g protein

SmartPoints® value 3*

Prep: 15 minutes 
Cook: 15 minutes 
Cool: 10 minutes 
Serves 6

Ingredients:

1 cup roughly chopped cauliflower or 3/4 cup cauliflower rice
1 cup whole-wheat flour
3/4 cup fat-free plain Greek yogurt
1 tbsp. whipped butter, room temperature
2 tsp. baking powder
1 tbsp. everything bagel seasoning blend (like the kind by Trader Joe's)
2 tbsp. egg whites (about 1 large egg's worth) or fat-free liquid egg substitute
Optional toppings: reduced-fat/light cream cheese, additional whipped butter

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2. Pulse cauliflower in a food processor until reduced to the consistency of coarse breadcrumbs. (Even if you begin with cauliflower rice, don't skip this step!)

3. Place cauliflower crumbs in a large microwave-safe bowl; cover and microwave for 2 minutes. Uncover and stir. Re-cover and microwave for another 2 minutes, or until hot and soft.

4. Transfer to a fine-mesh strainer to drain and cool, about 10 minutes.

5. Using a clean dish towel (or paper towels) firmly press out as much liquid as possible.

6. Return cauliflower crumbs to the large bowl. Add all remaining ingredients except seasoning and egg whites/substitute. Thoroughly mix.

7. Fold in 1 tsp. seasoning. Evenly form into 18 balls (about 1 1/2 tbsp. each), and place on the baking sheet, evenly spaced.

8. Brush the tops with egg whites/substitute. Evenly sprinkle with remaining 2 tsp. seasoning.

9. Bake until tops are golden brown and insides are cooked through, 8 - 10 minutes.

www.hungrygirl.com

Lemon Poppy Seed Two-Bite Scones

Author: Beth|budgetbytes.com
Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 15 mins 
Total time: 30 mins 
Total Cost: $2.71 
Cost Per Serving: $0.15 each 
Serves: 18 pieces

Ingredients

1 fresh lemon $0.30
1.25 cups all-purpose flour $0.13
½ tsp salt $0.02
¾ cup powdered sugar, divided $0.15
2 tsp baking powder $0.08
2 tsp poppy seeds $0.20
1 cup heavy whipping cream $1.83

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. Line a baking sheet with parchment.

2. Use a small-holed cheese grater or a zester to remove the zest from the lemon, then squeeze the juice into a separate bowl. You'll need about 1 tsp of zest and 1 Tbsp juice.

3. In a large bowl, stir together the flour, salt, 1/4 cup powdered sugar, baking powder, poppy seeds, and 1 tsp lemon zest. Make sure these ingredients are well combined.

4. Stir the cream into the dry ingredients until a shaggy ball of dough forms. The dough will be fairly sticky. Turn the dough out onto a floured surface, divide it into three pieces, and shape each piece into a disc (about 3 inches diameter). Cut each disc into six triangles.

5. Arrange the cut scones on the prepared baking sheet. Bake the scones for about 15 minutes, or until they just begin to barely turn golden brown on top.

6. While the scones are baking, place the remaining ½ cup powdered sugar in a bowl. Stir in about 1 Tbsp lemon juice, or just enough to form a thick glaze.

7. When the scones have baked, remove them from the oven, let them cool, then drizzle with the prepared lemon glaze.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/03/lemon-poppy-seed-two-bite-scones/

WHITE ENCHILADA SOUP WITH CHICKEN OR TURKEY

Author: Nagi|RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Soup
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 20 mins
TOTAL TIME: 30 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

400g chicken breast (3.5oz)
¼ tsp salt
Black pepper
1 tbsp olive oil

Soup

2 tbsp butter
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1 onion, diced (brown, white, yellow)
3 tbsp plain flour
1 cup chicken broth / stock
4 cups milk (I used low fat)
1 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp coriander power
2 to 4 tbsp canned jalapeños, finely chopped OR 1 x 4.5oz / 127g canned chopped peeled green chili
¼ cup sour cream (I used light)
1½ cups corn (frozen or canned)
21oz / 600g canned white beans (1½ cans), drained
½ to 1 tsp salt
Black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

Chicken

1. Slice the chicken breast into 1cm / ⅓" thick steaks. Sprinkle with salt and pepper.

2. Heat the oil in a large pot over medium high heat. Add the chicken breast (in 2 batches if necessary) and cook each side for 2 minutes each or until golden and just cooked through.

3. Transfer to a plate. Once cool enough to handle, shred with a fork or your hands (I do this while the soup is cooking), or chop it.

Soup

1. Turn the heat down to medium and add butter into the same pot. When the butter is melted, add onion and garlic. Cook for 3 minutes or until the onion is translucent and soft.

2. Add flour and cook for 2 minutes. Add chicken broth and cook, scraping the bottom of the pot to stir the brown bits into the liquid (extra flavour!).

3. Add the milk, cumin powder, coriander and jalapeños. Turn the heat up to medium high and cook, whisking occasionally, until the soup thickens slightly - about 5 minutes.

4. Whisk the sour cream in. Then add the corn, beans and shredded chicken. Cook for 1 minute or so until everything is heated through.

5. Adjust salt to taste.

6. Serve piping hot with all the trimmings!

NOTES: Topping options: corn chips / fritos, cilantro/coriander, grated cheese, sour cream, diced avocados / guacamole, pico de gallo.

Nutrition per serving, assuming 4 servings (toppings not included). To reduce calories, reduce the amount of beans and substitute with diced vegetables. The beans account for around 150 calories in this.

This recipe is also perfect for using up leftover turkey. Just skip the chicken cooking step and toss in chopped or shredded turkey straight into the soup!

Nutrition Facts: Serving size 590g - Calories 633 - Total Fat 19.9g - Saturated Fat 7.8g - Trans Fat 0.0g - Cholesterol 117mg - Sodium 1055mg - Potassium 1029mg - Total Carbohydrates 60.8g - Dietary Fiber 12.6g - Sugars 17.9g - Protein 54.9g

Nutrition Grade: A-

http://www.recipetineats.com/white-enchilada-soup-with-chicken-or-turkey/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5 Minute Artisan Bread

YIELD: 4-1lb loaves

Ingredients

3 cups lukewarm water
1 1⁄2 tablespoons granulated yeast or 2 (7 1/4 g) packets granulated yeast
1 1⁄2 tablespoons kosher salt or 1 1⁄2tablespoons other coarse salt
6 1⁄2 cups unsifted unbleached all-purpose flour (not strong)

Directions

Preparing Dough for Storage:

1. Warm the water slightly. It should feel just a little warmer than body temperature. Warm water will rise the dough to the right point for storage in about 2 hours. With cold water it will need 3-4 hours.

2. Add the yeast to the water in a 5 quart bowl or, preferably, in a resealable, lidded (not airtight) plastic food container or food-grade bucket. Don't worry about getting it all to dissolve.

3. Mix in the flour and salt - kneading is unnecessary.

4. Add all of the flour at once, measuring it in with dry-ingredient measuring cups, by gently scooping up the flour, then sweeping the top level with a knife or spatula. Don't press down into the flour as you scoop or you'll throw off the measurement.

5. Mix with a wooden spoon, a high-capacity food processor (14 cups or larger) fitted with the dough attachment, or a heavy duty stand mixer fitted with the dough hook until the mixture is uniform. If you're hand mixing and it becomes too difficult to incorporate all the flour with the spoon, you can reach into your mixing vessel with very wet hands and press the mixture together. Don't knead, it isn't necessary. You're finished when everything is uniformly moist, without dry patches. It takes a few minutes, and will yield dough that is wet and loose enough to conform to the shape of its container.

6. Allow to rise. Cover with lid (not airtight or it could explode the lid off). Allow the mixture to rise at room temperature until it begins to collapse (or at least flattens on the top), approx 2 hours, depending on room temperature, and initial water temperature Longer rising times, up to 5 hours, won't harm the result.

7. You can use a portion of the dough any time after this period. Fully refrigerated dough is less sticky and easier to work with than dough at room temperature.

On Baking Day:

1. Prepare your loaf tin, tray, or whatever you're baking it in/on. Sprinkle the surface of your refrigerated dough with four. Pull up and cut off a grapefruit-size piece of dough (c 1 lb), using a serrated knife.

2. Hold the mass of dough in your hands and add a little more flour as needed so it won't stick to your hands. Gently stretch the surface of the dough around to the bottom on all 4 sides, rotating the ball a quarter-turn as you go. Most of the dusting flour will fall off - that's fine, it isn't meant to be incorporated. The bottom of the loaf may appear to be a collection of bunched ends, but it will sort itself out during resting and baking.

NOTE: The correctly shaped final product will be smooth and cohesive. The entire process should take no more than 30 - 60 seconds.

3. Rest the loaf and let it rise in the form, on the tray/pizza peel, for about 40 minutes Depending on the age of the dough, you may not see much rise during this period. That's fine, more rising will occur during baking.

4. Twenty minutes before baking, preheat the oven to 450°F Place an empty broiler tray for holding water on any other shelf that won't interfere with the rising bread.

5. Dust and Slash. Dust the top of the loaf liberally with flour, which will allow the slashing knife to pass without sticking. Slash a quarter inch deep cross, diagonal lines, or tic-tac-toe pattern on top using a serrated knife.

6. After a 20 min preheat you're ready to bake, even though the oven thermometer won't be at full temperature yet. Put your loaf in the oven. Pour about 1 cup of hot water (from the tap) into the broiler tray and close the oven to trap the steam.

7. Bake for about 30 minutes or until the crust is nicely browned and firm to the touch.

8. Store the rest of the dough in the fridge in your lidded (not airtight) container and use it over the next 14 days. The flavour and texture improves, becoming like sourdough. Even 24 hours of storage improves the flavour.

NOTE: This is the standard bread. There are loads of variations - both savory and sweet - in the book "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day" by Jeff Hertzberg and Zoe Francois.
http://www.food.com/recipe/5-minute-artisan-bread-325571

Creamy Chicken Enchiladas

Serves 4-6 people.

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
1 onion, rough chopped
1 pound tomatillos*, husks removed, washed and rough chopped
1 Poblano chile, seeded and rough chopped
1 Anaheim or Jalapeno chile, seeded and rough chopped 
4 cloves of garlic, smashed
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 cups fresh cilantro
1-1/2 cups Mexican Crema or sour cream 
3 cups shredded rotisserie chicken
1 cup frozen corn
1-1/2 cups or more grated Mexican cheese blend, or Monterey Jack.
10-12 corn tortillas

NOTE: *Tomatillos are also called "tomate verde" in Mexico (which means green tomato) and are considered a staple in Mexican cooking. Tomatillo is a member of the nightshade family, related to tomatoes. They grow in a husk.

Method:

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

2. Heat oil in large skillet over medium heat.

3. Add the onion and cook for 4 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4. Add the chiles, tomatillos, garlic, and seasonings to the onions and cook for 8-10 minutes.

5. Transfer the vegetable mixture to a food processor, add the cilantro, and pulse to a rough chop.

6. Add the crema and puree until smooth.

7. Taste sauce and add more salt if needed.

8. Spread 1-1/4 cups of this sauce in bottom of a greased 9x13 baking dish.

9. Transfer the remaining sauce to a medium sized bowl.

10. In a large bowl combine chicken and 3/4 cup of the sauce.

11. Add the corn and 3/4 shredded cheese to the chicken mixture.

12. Wrap the tortillas in double layer of damp paper towels; microwave on high until soft, about 1 minute.

13. Working with one tortilla at a time, dip in the remaining sauce in medium bowl shaking off any excess.

14. Place on a work surface like a large plate or cutting board (this is the messy part!).

15. Add about 1/2 cup of the chicken filling, roll up and place in baking dish seam side down.

16. Repeat the process with the remaining tortillas and filling, I had enough filling for 10 tortillas.

17. Spoon any remaining sauce on top of the rolled tortillas.

18. Sprinkle remaining grated cheese evenly on top, cheese lovers can add more cheese if desired.

19. Bake until the cheese begins to brown, 12-15 minutes.

NOTE: Although there are many steps to making these creamy Suiza style enchiladas the effort is worth it. If you like heat add one or two jalapeno chiles instead of the Anaheim chile. I found that with all the sauce and the melted cheese it was hard to distinguish each enchilada. Just split up the pan in even portions for your family or friends.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/creamy-chicken-enchiladas.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Crock Pot Chicken and Dumplings 

serves approx 5 adults

Ingredients

3 pounds boneless, skinless chicken (I used frozen thighs)
1 yellow onion, chopped
1 cup mushrooms, chopped (I used baby portabellas)
16 ounces frozen vegetables
2 cans cream-of-something soup
1 can refrigerated biscuits, or one batch drop biscuits (I used Pamela's Baking Mix, and used the drop-biscuit recipe listed on the back of the bag)

HOMEMADE CREAM of Chicken Soup Recipe

4 tablespoon butter
6 tablespoons baking mix (like Bisquick) (I used Pamela's baking mix)
1 cup milk (I used soy)
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning

HOMEMADE Refrigerated Biscuit Recipe

1 cup baking mix
1/4 cup salted butter
1/3 cup PLUS 1 tablespoon milk

1. Pour Baking & Pancake Mix into large mixing bowl. Cut in butter with fork or pastry blender until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add milk, stirring with a fork. Drop into slow cooker as directed below.

The Directions:

1. Put the chicken and vegetables into the bottom of the crockpot. Add the cream-of soups, or your homemade substitute.

2. Cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours, or on high for 4-5.

NOTE: I cooked ours on high for 4 hours and on low for another two.

3. An hour before serving, shred chicken with two large forks, and drop in the biscuit dough.

4. Cover and cook on high for another hour. The bisquettes are done when you can insert a knife and it comes out clean.

5. They will be spongey and will brown a bit on the sides and top.

6. Serve in bowls, with a biscuit or two per person.

NOTE: I used a 6.5 quart crockpot. Anything 4 quarts and up will work.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/12/crockpot-chicken-and-dumplings-soup.html

Lemon Blueberry Sweet Rolls

Ingredients

for the dough:

1 cup warm water
1/3 cup nonfat dry milk
1 tablespoon yeast
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons butter, softened
1 egg yolk
2 1/2 - 2 3/4 cup flour

for the filling:

1 1/2 cups frozen blueberries
zest from one lemon
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons corn starch

for the glaze:

4 ounces cream cheese, softened
8 tablespoons (4 ounces) butter, softened
2 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
zest of one lemon
2 teaspoons lemon juice

Directions

To make the rolls:

1. In a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, dissolve the dry milk in the warm water. Sprinkle the yeast and a pinch of sugar over the top, and stir to combine. Let sit 5-10 minutes, or until the yeast is bubbling.

2. Add the sugar, salt, butter, egg, and 1 cup of flour, and mix to combine.

3. Add another cup of flour and mix until combined.

4. Add the remaining flour, 1/4 cup at a time, and knead until a soft and smooth dough forms. The dough should be soft and slightly tacky. Place the dough in a lightly oiled bowl and let rise until doubled, about 1 hour.

5. When the dough has nearly finished rising, toss the blueberries with the lemon zest, sugar, and corn starch. Refrigerate until ready to use.

6. Line a 9 x 13 pan with parchment and spray with cooking spray.

7. When the dough has risen, roll it out into a 12 x 18 rectangle.

8. Sprinkle the blueberry mixture over the dough and roll the dough up tightly into a log. Slice into 12 equal sized pieces and arrange in the prepared baking dish. Let rise for one hour, or until doubled.

9. When the dough is nearly done rising, preheat the oven to 375.

10. Bake 18-20 minutes, or until golden on top. Remove from oven and let cool slightly.

11. While the rolls are cooling, beat together the cream cheese and butter until light and fluffy.

12. Add the powdered sugar, vanilla, lemon zest, and lemon juice, and beat until smooth. Spread the glaze over the warm rolls and enjoy!

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/03/lemon-blueberry-sweet-rolls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Poached Salmon With Mustard Dill Sauce

Poached in a lemon and herb flavored bath of white wine and water, this gently steamed salmon is ready for eating in just 15 minutes or less. Save the poaching liquid and add Dijon mustard, sour cream, and a few pats of butter for a sauce everyone will love.

SERVES: SERVES 4

Ingredients

lemons, one cut into ¼-inch slices and the other cut into wedges
2 tablespoons minced fresh dill plus 8 to 12 dill stems
1 large shallot, minced and divided
½ cup white wine
½ cup water
4 pieces salmon fillets, 1½ inch thick (about 2 pounds)
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons sour cream
2 tablespoons butter
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. Arrange lemon slices in a single layer in a large skillet. Top with the half of the minced dill, the dill sprigs, plus half of the diced shallots, about 2 tablespoons. Add the wine and water then top the lemon slices with the salmon pieces.

2. Set the skillet over high heat and bring to a rolling simmer then reduce heat to low, cover, and cook until the center of the salmon is still transparent with checked with the tip of a paring knife, and registers 125 degrees, or medium rare, about 11-15 minutes.

3. Remove the pan from the heat. Use a spatula to carefully transfer the salmon and lemon slices to a serving dish and discard the dill sprigs. Tent the salmon with aluminum foil.

4. Return the pan with poaching liquid to high heat and simmer until the liquid has reduced to 2 tablespoons, about 5 minutes. Whisk in the remaining shallots and the Dijon mustard and simmer until thickened, about 4 minutes.

5. Whisk in the sour cream and butter and season with kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper.

6. Add lemon juice to taste and simmer until thickened, about 1 minute. Whisk in the remaining minced dill.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Poached-Salmon-with-Dill-Sour-Cream-Sauce-foodiecrush.com

Healthy Whole Wheat Strawberry Muffins

Author: Julie Wunder
Total time: 25 mins
Serves: 12 muffins

Ingredients

1½ cups whole wheat flour
½ cup rolled oats
½ cup coconut sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 cup Greek Yogurt
1 large egg, beaten
1 small over-ripe banana, mashed
¼ cup coconut oil, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup diced strawberries, divided

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 375. Grease or put muffin liners in a 12-count muffin tin.

2. Whisk the flour, oats, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt and cinnamon together.

3. In a second bowl mix the Greek yogurt, egg, banana, coconut oil and vanilla together.

4. Slowly add the dry to the wet. Mix well. Batter will be very thick.

5. Carefully fold in all but a handful of the strawberries.

6. Using an ice cream scoop, fill the muffin tin. Arrange the remaining berries on the top of the muffins.

7. Bake for 15-20 minutes or until a tooth pick comes out clean.

/www.runninginaskirt.com/healthy-whole-wheat-strawberry-muffins/2/

A few extra recipes today - I was rather lax this week so will try to make it up here.

I wonder if it rained first and then snowed. My screens are full of frozen rain drops. This was our weather forecast for today- "Overcast with rain showers at times. Some mixed winter precipitation possible. Temps nearly steady in the mid30's. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%." I like the "some mixed" - I don't think it was mixed very much - I would say we have maybe two or three inches of snow. The road out front sounds sloppy and the cars are not slowing down so it must not be too bad. The boys will be excited when they get home.

Think it is time for a bowl of shredded wheat - one of my favorite cereals. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

NOTE: i just realized that this one had been cut off so i quickly put it in a third post. --- sam

Orange Bundt Cake

Orange Bundt Cake is tender with wonderful citrus flavor. It has a ribbon of orange zest filled cream cheese in it making it a moist & delicious recipe

Prep: 15 mins
Cook: 50 mins
Inactive: 20 mins
total1 hour: 25 mins
Author: paula|callmepmc.com
serves 14

Ingredients

For the Cake

1 package butter flavored yellow cake mix
3 eggs, at room temperature
3/4 cup orange juice
1/4 cup salted butter, at room temperature

For the filling

8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 tablespoon orange zest
1 tablespoon orange juice

For the Glaze

1 cup confectioners' sugar
2 tablespoons orange juice

Instructions

For the cake

1. Grease a 9 and 1/2 inch or 10 inch bundt pan liberally with solid vegetable shortening.

2. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

3. Reserve 1/4 cup of the cake mix for the filling

4. Add butter to the bowl of an electric mixer and cream.

5. Add eggs, cake mix, and orange juice to butter and mix 2 to 3 minutes until everything is combined and smooth.

6. Spread approximately 3/4 of the cake batter in the prepared bundt pan.

For Filling

1. Combine cream cheese, sugar, orange zest, orange juice, and 1/4 cup cake mix to a small bowl.

2. Cream until mixture is smooth.

3. Add mixture to a zip top bag and snip the end off.

4. Add the filling on top of the first layer of cake batter.

5. Top with the remaining cake batter

Bake

1. Bake for 50 to 55 minutes

2. Cool cake for 45 minutes before inverting on a serving platter.

For the Glaze

1. Add confectioner's sugar and orange juice to a bowl.

2. Mix with an electric mixture until smooth

3. Pour over cool cake

4. Serve and enjoy

NOTE: The most important tip I can offer for making this cake is to liberally grease the bundt pan. As well, you'll need to wait 45 to 50 minutes for the cake to cool before inverting it onto a serving tray. The cream cheese needs to be cool before inverting the cake or it will stick and/or the cake will come apart at the cream cheese layer.

http://www.callmepmc.com/orange-bundt-cake/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 10th March, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455797-1.html#10487699

*nursenikkirnbsn* has had surgery on her shoulder Monday morning - tendon repairs x2 needed. Things going well after surgery - no pain thanks to nerve block and pain meds so that is a plus. Until the nerve block wore off! Then needed extra pain meds which are keeping the pain reasonably under control. She has been told that as long as she can keep her shoulder still she can try knitting or crocheting - but needs to get settled on the pain meds first so she can concentrate.

*Nannyof6GS* was picking up after her mother's death a year ago when she caught the tummy bug that the family all had - and after a month she is still unwell from it which has totally thrown her again. Positive though is the confirmation of a GS on Saturday and Friday was their 44th anniversary .

The son of friend of *sassafras's* is in ICU having been placed in an induced coma. Doing much better.

One of *busyworkerbee's* nieces has broken her arm (again!). Turned out to be a badly cut hand.

*Marikayknits* is having problems with a very rapid heart rate. The doctor wants to start on her a new medication which she is reluctant to take - sees the doctor again early next week for further discussion.

*EJS* has had a cold and then allergies and a slow computer. But the biggest issue has been a problem with her arm - they are unsure whether it is muscle spasm or trapped nerve. Starting to feel better with treatment.

The BIL of *Budasha's* SIL is rapidly fading and may not last the weekend.

*Sorlenna's* friend Amy has health issues - results were much more positive than expected. Although it will take a while she should recover.

An increasing number of the users of Elm have been involved in ODs in recent times - with a number of those connected in varying degrees to Elm not surviving. Elm is the organisation *Jheiens'* DD runs.

In the last 15 months *Cashmeregma* lost 50 lbs and went down 3 dress sizes. Over the storms in the last week she has put back a little of this but still a wonderful prolonged effort on her part.

PHOTOS
8 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Nannyof6GS
10 - *Swedenme * - Hearts cardigan
14 - *Gagesmom * - Sweater vest & booties
18 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's drawing
21 - *Poledra* - David's fishing flies
26 - *Pacer * - Knitted dishcloths
29 - *Poledra* - David and the dog bed!
29 - *Gagesmom* - Jenga
32 - *Bonnie* - Moccasins / Baby cardigan / Quilt
32 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce / Baby blanket
44 - *Sorlenna* - Quilt
44 - *Fan* - Winnie the Pooh cross stitch
55 - *Oneapril* - Cowl for SIL
57 - *Gwen* - Lapghan
65 - *Cashmeregma* - Snowy window
69 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Strawberry4u
70 - *Pacer* - Maddie jamming with the band
71 - *Pacer* - Maddie
72 - *Oneapril* - Right or wrong side?
76 - *Bonnie* - GKs feeding the lambs
83 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene in the snow
84 - *Gwen* - Baby jewel dress (+link)

RECIPES
32 - *Bonnie* - Avocado lime ice pops (link)
50 - *Oneapril* - White chicken chilli soup

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 and 12 *

CRAFTS
42 - *Lurker* - Men don't knit! (link)
43 - *Bonnie* - Hides and leather (links)
47 - *Gwen* - Darth Vader cross stitch patterns (links)
80 - *Nursenikki* - Basket of roses afghan (link)
87 - *Sam * - Shawl collared shrug (link)

OTHERS
13 - *Poledra* - Oprah v the Meat people (link)
18 - *Poledra * - The Red Hat Society (link)
52 - *Kate* - Knitting tattoos (link)
53 - *Bonnie* - New glasses (link)
54 - *Rookie* - Cheap flights (link)
68 - *Sam * - Jenga (link)
84 - *Gwen* - Grandchildren funnies


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam those recipes look wonderful. I've been gone awhile due to some health problems. Good ol' COPD. She is a merciless task master but I think I got her calmed down for a while now. How are you and the rest of the tea party participants doing ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot - now back to read.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Also marking my spot- I skim read, because Sam did not write much about the family- plenty of time to go back and peruse the recipes. Thanks to Kate and Margaret for the summaries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My DH used to love Spam but I hate it. I did buy corned beef today but didn't get the cabbage so I'll do it tomorrow.

More good recipes. I like the looks of the baked fish and chips. I have haddock in the freezer so I might try that one day.

Sorry to hear that you got more snow. I did hear that we might get some but it's been mild today and melting. Oh, just let that continue until we get rid of all this white stuff. I'm fed up cleaning the snowballs out of Candy's fur.

Summary ladies - thank you, always helpful. I wanted Oneapril's recipe for the white chicken chili soup and I didn't bookmark it so now I know where to look.

Okay, I'm caught up so am going to read some of the other stuff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we are all taking it day by day edith - good to hear from you and learn of healthy improvement. ---sam



Edith M said:


> Sam those recipes look wonderful. I've been gone awhile due to some health problems. Good ol' COPD. She is a merciless task master but I think I got her calmed down for a while now. How are you and the rest of the tea party participants doing ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > NOTE: i just realized that this one had been cut off so i quickly put it in a third post. --- sam
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Sam those recipes look wonderful. I've been gone awhile due to some health problems. Good ol' COPD. She is a merciless task master but I think I got her calmed down for a while now. How are you and the rest of the tea party participants doing ?


Good to see you - continue to take it easy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of good recipes, Sam. Thank you summary ladies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took a break from weeding and put bark on area I'd weeded. Maya and I walked and fed horses carrots. Went to Joann's and got yarn to start baby blanket for my friend Jane's first GA, due April 20th.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks again for the recipes, Sam, and for the summaries, ladies. I shall go back and find the white chicken chili recipe, which I failed to print. I am thinking the orange bundt cake and artisan bread are also calling to me. 
Spring day here. Think I shall see about getting the snow tires off, though I know that we have had snow on the ground here as late as May 1.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam ,I might try some of these recipes I really like fish in dill and mustard sauce so that one I will try , although the first recipe made me smile I thought it said Kate and Brussel sprout ceaser salad was wondering what poor Kate had done to you ????
Well it's bedtime here soon so at least I don't have to move about till morning hopefully stupid knee will be back to normal by then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again & to the ladies who did the summaries.
I better get off here & get back at my cleaning. Disturbed so much dust my sinuses are plugging up????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening, Sam, and for the summary, ladies! The orange cake sounds divine but I'll have to stick to my sugar free version.

I've just finished up work--had more than I thought to get done today, but I can now "Friday afternoon" with a clear conscience. LOL

And I'm wearing my shorts and a t-shirt today...we've hit 80F! Unusual, but I'll take it. I hope this doesn't mean a summer with lots of days over 100, though...!

I need to get back to my knitting; I'm frogging the hat back to the end of the first pattern repeat and am going to try something else.

Melody, I think that calling the police might be a good idea--he needs a good shaking up, in my opinion. He needs to understand that behavior won't be tolerated. And earlier is better for an intervention of this sort.

Off to see what's for supper--no corned beef here, but we'll make do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


Ooh, very elegant and I love the color!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, very elegant and I love the color!


Thank you, Sorlenna- hadn't thought of elegant, but I guess it is- it is a very boring knit though in comparison!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It may be more plain but still beautiful. I love the color too. 


Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody I also agree with Sorlenna's suggestion. Gage really needs a good wake up call before he hits his teens or you will be losing him to such behavior. Just IMHO.


Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam, and for the summary, ladies! The orange cake sounds divine but I'll have to stick to my sugar free version.
> 
> I've just finished up work--had more than I thought to get done today, but I can now "Friday afternoon" with a clear conscience. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


It's lovely Julie, very pretty colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody I also agree with Sorlenna's suggestion. Gage really needs a good wake up call before he hits his teens or you will be losing him to such behavior. Just IMHO.


I agree with everyone else Mel, I know it's hard but Gage has got to learn now that it is not right to raise his fists especially to his mother , he is only going to get bigger and stronger . The swearing should also stop he should respect you enough to behave decent to you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, plain is beautiful also, luscious color.
Mel, is Gage still in counseling? Are you in counseling? It seems to me there should be consequences for punching you in stomach, the consequences should be clear, swift and applied each time. I know that you love Gage, but, sometimes tough love is the most loving action you can take.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree with everyone else Mel, I know it's hard but Gage has got to learn now that it is not right to raise his fists especially to his mother , he is only going to get bigger and stronger . The swearing should also stop he should respect you enough to behave decent to you


My feelings as well. I know how hard it is to take drastic action against a son. However, he could, without really meaning to, do drastic damage to your liver, spleen, stomach and even kill you. The hard facts are that he is out of control. Sadly, you know it, but have the tough choice now of what action would best be taken. I am thinking he is really not aware of how bad his behavior is. Time for an intervention for sure. A tough policeman could come to your aide and help you out by helping Gage realize his fists are not OK. My prayers with you that you can stay safe while you do what is best for both of you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - what a great color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marking my spot! Thanks for the opening Sam and ladies!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Very pretty, Julie! I love the color!

Mel, I'm very sorry that you are having to go through all of this, but listen to everyone's advice. Without help, Gage's behavior will only get worse. If his dad is not a strong influence, do check with the police. I know they would send someone to "talk" to Gage. I would also tell the counselor because his meds may not be the right ones for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


You've done quite a lot on it already. It's a lovely soft colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam, and for the summary, ladies! The orange cake sounds divine but I'll have to stick to my sugar free version.
> 
> I've just finished up work--had more than I thought to get done today, but I can now "Friday afternoon" with a clear conscience. LOL
> 
> ...


I'm envious of you in shorts. It'll be a long time before I can get mine out. I can sympathise with the frogging. I finished one knitterati block and it was too small so had to frog. Thought I was using the right needles --- wrong!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous. I love the color. Green in my favorite (and a good color for today!).


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Summary Ladies. Sonja I hope your knee is better. Mel, I agree with everything that was said earlier. Do it now for your sake and for Gage's sake. If he gets older and thinks this behavior is okay, he may end up in jail or even prison! That would be more heartbreaking than giving him an intervention now. May God Bless You Always!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It may be more plain but still beautiful. I love the color too.


Thank you Gwen- I am enjoying working with the green!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Julie, very pretty colour


Thank you , Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, plain is beautiful also, luscious color.
> Mel, is Gage still in counseling? Are you in counseling? It seems to me there should be consequences for punching you in stomach, the consequences should be clear, swift and applied each time. I know that you love Gage, but, sometimes tough love is the most loving action you can take.


Thank you Joy! It does make for good in front of the TV knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - what a great color. --- sam


Thank you Sam- by the way, this is a simple enough Jersey for you to be able to tackle it- no complex stitches at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Very pretty, Julie! I love the color!
> 
> Mel, I'm very sorry that you are having to go through all of this, but listen to everyone's advice. Without help, Gage's behavior will only get worse. If his dad is not a strong influence, do check with the police. I know they would send someone to "talk" to Gage. I would also tell the counselor because his meds may not be the right ones for him.


Thank you Pammie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> You've done quite a lot on it already. It's a lovely soft colour.


Mind you Liz, I have also been working on it for quite a while! I do like the colour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous. I love the color. Green in my favorite (and a good color for today!).


Thank you!
Where I was around the 12 January. I have done much more this summer than I had anticipated!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


Love the colour too Julie, look forward to seeing a photo when it's finished.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> Where I was around the 12 January. I have done much more this summer than I had anticipated!


And what is it lying on? That is gorgeous!

I sewed for 2 1/2 hours today. I've finished eleven of the small projects... I'm amazed myself. They are all youth size or smaller, mind you, but they can go once I've given them a wash. I forgot pictures and daylight's gone, so tomorrow.

Now I'm working on setting this hat right...March is half over and I haven't gotten this month's pattern out yet. :sm23:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> Where I was around the 12 January. I have done much more this summer than I had anticipated!


So amazing. Julie, what needles are you using? I can't tell from the picture. Also, in regards to the lovely gloves from last week, did you use dpns for the entire glove...hand and fingers? I have used dpns but I just read a pattern that uses two circulars.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Love the colour too Julie, look forward to seeing a photo when it's finished.


Thank you Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And what is it lying on? That is gorgeous!
> 
> I sewed for 2 1/2 hours today. I've finished eleven of the small projects... I'm amazed myself. They are all youth size or smaller, mind you, but they can go once I've given them a wash. I forgot pictures and daylight's gone, so tomorrow.
> 
> Now I'm working on setting this hat right...March is half over and I haven't gotten this month's pattern out yet. :sm23:


Sorlenna- it is a piece of cotton Indian Tapestry cloth, that I bought to cover the bad wear on the leather of my chair- Fell in love with it when I saw it in Spotlight- and got it for about 40% off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> So amazing. Julie, what needles are you using? I can't tell from the picture. Also, in regards to the lovely gloves from last week, did you use dpns for the entire glove...hand and fingers? I have used dpns but I just read a pattern that uses two circulars.


I prefer to use my DPN's throughout for my gloves- hand and fingers. I am hopeless with Magic Loop.
The needles that I have been using for the Gansey are 2.75mm, so it is quite slow going!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hello all,

Sam, I do a similar fish recipe with a light salad and yummy sauce. When I get the recipe, will put it up.

Ladies, think you for the summary. Will have news about nieces hand later as family dinner on tonight.

Busy, busy, busy craft wise. Return to markets in a month so am getting all sorts oh knitted and crocheted items made. Things like dishcloths, headband/earwarmers, fingerless gloves, nice quality scarves and cowls, coffee cosies and so on. DM does crochet top towels for the stall as well.

Take care all.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up to page 3
Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.

You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
Couldn't keep up with last weeks KTP just busy. Wednesday night came home around 8pm, watched about an hour on YouTube then went to bed around 9.20pm. 
Though I'd better check my emails and there was one from my bank, thought this is strange.....
Opened it up and it said they had sent the money order off to Giovanni, well who the heck is Giovanni and what money order!!!!! Of course I immediately thought "Scam", I was asked to Phone an 888# if I hadn't made this request. Had to go downstairs to get my wallet with my bank cards to check the phone # on the back and it was the same # as in the email. Oh yikes!!!!!
Called the bank at 9.28pm and long story short my bank account was hacked. I was in total shock, anyway when I settled down I said; "but wait a minute my checking account doesn't have that amount in there". (Nearly $3,000 they stole). 
Seems these crooks were able to transfer the amount from my savings into my checking account and then apply for the money transfer. Again long story short, money will be returned by the bank and my accounts are frozen for 14 days.
My daughter has told me to change all my accounts and passwords etc., etc. Which I am doing.

I hope these gangsters rot in Hell, I know I shouldn't think this but I truly do.

Today bought myself a 3 piece rattan set for my deck, will go tomorrow to pick them up, hoping I only need to make one trip but will see. Sold my old set last year so these are replacements, now all I need is a lovely warm Spring/Summer and Fall to have good use of them.

Hugs to ALL.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, congratulations, you are a UFO ninja.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, so sorry your accounts were hacked. Very glad money returned.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well. I know how hard it is to take drastic action against a son. However, he could, without really meaning to, do drastic damage to your liver, spleen, stomach and even kill you. The hard facts are that he is out of control. Sadly, you know it, but have the tough choice now of what action would best be taken. I am thinking he is really not aware of how bad his behavior is. Time for an intervention for sure. A tough policeman could come to your aide and help you out by helping Gage realize his fists are not OK. My prayers with you that you can stay safe while you do what is best for both of you.


Oh my, not good. Melody, do whatever is needed, a scare from a big copper may help. Enquire if the local department has an early intervention program, also another idea is a scare on another way, is anyone around you connected to a dv shelter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And what is it lying on? That is gorgeous!
> 
> I sewed for 2 1/2 hours today. I've finished eleven of the small projects... I'm amazed myself. They are all youth size or smaller, mind you, but they can go once I've given them a wash. I forgot pictures and daylight's gone, so tomorrow.
> 
> Now I'm working on setting this hat right...March is half over and I haven't gotten this month's pattern out yet. :sm23:


I was also wondering what it was lying on...a very lovely pattern. You have been busy today. I spent my evening frogging and I see I have more in store.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


So sorry! At least the bank will make it good. Congratulations on the new patio set! I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sam and summary ladies for this week's tea party. 

Also Thank you all for the advice. I will need to be in touch with his counselor on Monday. 

I am pooped so I am off to bed. 
See you all tomorrow.

I started to read the recipes and then decided it was not a good idea just before bed. I would have a rumbling tummy thinking about all that food before going to sleep. Will read them tomorrow


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- it is a piece of cotton Indian Tapestry cloth, that I bought to cover the bad wear on the leather of my chair- Fell in love with it when I saw it in Spotlight- and got it for about 40% off.


Best way to get that type of cloth


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to get the garbage out so I'm signing off for tonight. Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for this week's tea party.
> 
> Also Thank you all for the advice. I will need to be in touch with his counselor on Monday.
> 
> ...


(((((((((((Melody)))))))))) We are here for you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


I love the color, Julie. I'm Sure it will be beautiful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Lynette that is horrible that your bank account was hacked! Thank goodness you got in touch with the bank so quickly and that the money will be replaced. Hope you were able to get all passwords, etc. changed quickly and put in really strong IDs and passwords. I too hope the offenders are caught and can rot somewhere really hot and forever miserable too.


kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna- it is a piece of cotton Indian Tapestry cloth, that I bought to cover the bad wear on the leather of my chair- Fell in love with it when I saw it in Spotlight- and got it for about 40% off.


It's a beautiful piece, I love those colors


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just wanted to drop in quickly and again than Sonja and Sorlenna with their advise about the Baby Jewel Dress pattern. I have made the necessary correction and now past the bodice and onto the skirt. Yea! I love you guys here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


OMG, these hackers are getting out of control, I'm glad the bank is making good on it. I agree, may they rot in hell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent about 3 hrs cleaning/ reorganizing in my sewing room. Still lots to do but a good start, I've got 2 boxes for the garbage & a bag for the Interval home. I need to pull everything out of the closet too & purge some stuff from there. O I don't think I will get that done tomorrow as I have to get organized to go visit some relatives for a few days.

DH & his cousin didn't get home until after 7 but got quite a bit of fish so we had that for supper & still lots for tomorrow. Nothing so good as fresh caught fish from cold water.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Good so many of you feel the same as I do, so very upsetting and frustrating, but trying not to let it bother me anymore.

Up to page 51 of last weeks KTP, skimming through, will finish tomorrow. Thank goodness you all weren't a chatty lot last week. ????????

Night ALL and HUGS ???? Too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


That was not good at all, Lynnette. What a performance it all entails, but at least the bank is returning the money.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Best way to get that type of cloth


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love the color, Julie. I'm Sure it will be beautiful


Thanks Bonnie- there is general agreement on the colour!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems these crooks were able to transfer the amount from my savings into my checking account and then apply for the money transfer. Again long story short, money will be returned by the bank and my accounts are frozen for 14 days.
> My daughter has told me to change all my accounts and passwords etc., etc. Which I am doing.
> 
> I hope these gangsters rot in Hell, I know I shouldn't think this but I truly do.
> ...


Oh, I cannot stand stealing! I would be livid. Good on the bank for making it right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's a beautiful piece, I love those colors


 :sm24: So do I!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just wanted to drop in quickly and again than Sonja and Sorlenna with their advise about the Baby Jewel Dress pattern. I have made the necessary correction and now past the bodice and onto the skirt. Yea! I love you guys here!


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am up quite late but going to bed now. Acid reflux has been bothering me this week which messes with my ability to sleep. 

I am joining a friend for brunch tomorrow and then helping her collect donated baby items from a mom to mom sale.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for the new Tea Party. I've just realised the time, been busy crocheting so take care all, I must get to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you all for the new Tea Party. I've just realised the time, been busy crocheting so take care all, I must get to bed.


Wow! I see what you mean about time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmmmm



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam- by the way, this is a simple enough Jersey for you to be able to tackle it- no complex stitches at all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is terrible lynnette - i think a lot of us are lax in changing our passwords often. think i will change my bank passwords tonight. it is a credit union but i don't think it matters. thanks for sharing that and at least waking me up. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fresh fish for dinner - nothing better i agree. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent about 3 hrs cleaning/ reorganizing in my sewing room. Still lots to do but a good start, I've got 2 boxes for the garbage & a bag for the Interval home. I need to pull everything out of the closet too & purge some stuff from there. O I don't think I will get that done tomorrow as I have to get organized to go visit some relatives for a few days.
> 
> DH & his cousin didn't get home until after 7 but got quite a bit of fish so we had that for supper & still lots for tomorrow. Nothing so good as fresh caught fish from cold water.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for stating us off for a new week. 
Some great sounding recipes Sam, I love lemon and blueberry together and I love Salmon and dill. 
We had Indian Curry for dinner over rice pilaf. 
It was a long day, not a bad day, just a busy day, I'm finally sitting down. We met a friend for boiled dinner at the diner for lunch, then went to Scottsbluff and got David's check, did shopping, got home at 5:30pm, started the chicken to boil so I could make Indian Curry for dinner, and while that was boiling I got the dvd player hooked up to the tv in the other room, of course that led to completely moving around the whole room, walked up recycling, did the dishes, finished cooking dinner. Poor Ryssa is not happy with me, I wouldn't sit so she could be loved on, so now that David's home, she's sitting with he and Gizmo. lol 
Poor Gizmo, David's asking him questions and he just wiggles, I told David that he's(Gizmo)not to bright but he's cute, David said, he gets by with a little help from his friends. lolol 
I can't believe you all are up to 5 pages already, I need to get caught up, so I'm off to read and knit. Marla and I have to go to Scottsbluff again in the morning after our 9am yoga class, so we can meet up with Doctor Dan, the holistic doc out of Cheyenne.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. My DH debit card has been hacked twice since the holidays!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again & to the ladies who did the summaries.
> I better get off here & get back at my cleaning. Disturbed so much dust my sinuses are plugging up????????


Ugh! I hate when that happens, I get started moving the dust around and the next thing you know, I"m stuffed or nose running.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


Ooh, I like that, it's definitely different but still very pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody I also agree with Sorlenna's suggestion. Gage really needs a good wake up call before he hits his teens or you will be losing him to such behavior. Just IMHO.


I said the same thing on last weeks, he needs to get a good scare to stop the behavior before it gets worse and he doesn't need to think he can treat a girlfriend or wife that way later on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well. I know how hard it is to take drastic action against a son. However, he could, without really meaning to, do drastic damage to your liver, spleen, stomach and even kill you. The hard facts are that he is out of control. Sadly, you know it, but have the tough choice now of what action would best be taken. I am thinking he is really not aware of how bad his behavior is. Time for an intervention for sure. A tough policeman could come to your aide and help you out by helping Gage realize his fists are not OK. My prayers with you that you can stay safe while you do what is best for both of you.


Very well said.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And what is it lying on? That is gorgeous!
> 
> I sewed for 2 1/2 hours today. I've finished eleven of the small projects... I'm amazed myself. They are all youth size or smaller, mind you, but they can go once I've given them a wash. I forgot pictures and daylight's gone, so tomorrow.
> 
> Now I'm working on setting this hat right...March is half over and I haven't gotten this month's pattern out yet. :sm23:


Wow, you sure manage to get a lot of sewing packed into a small amount of time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


I'm sure glad that you got into your emails and got that taken care of right away, that's very scary and even more maddening. I agree with your thought on how they should rot, it's so sad that there are so many people out there that are too lazy to work and would rather just take what others already have. I wonder how they'd feel if someone else took from their mother or grandmother...
Congrats on the new patio set though, that's exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am up quite late but going to bed now. Acid reflux has been bothering me this week which messes with my ability to sleep.
> 
> I am joining a friend for brunch tomorrow and then helping her collect donated baby items from a mom to mom sale.


I hope that the reflux starts to subside and doesn't cause much more trouble for you. 
The baby items sounds like fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's after 11pm so I'm going to leave David watching his youtube flytying videos and go to bed. See you tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you sure manage to get a lot of sewing packed into a small amount of time.


Well, today was just doing the bindings. I did the quilting over the week. Now I'm back to needing to do more quilting and will need to piece at least one backing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> Where I was around the 12 January. I have done much more this summer than I had anticipated!


Another lovely jumper Julie - I'm now getting adverts for holidays in Guernsey!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


Oh no that's terrible Lynnette glad you got your money back but still not right, good thing you checked your emails

I remember you selling your old set hope you manage to get all the new set home in one trip


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I said the same thing on last weeks, he needs to get a good scare to stop the behavior before it gets worse and he doesn't need to think he can treat a girlfriend or wife that way later on.


I had a friend who s husband started hitting her never badly enough that she needed hospital treatment and to begin with he would say he was sorry then she said he just stopped saying sorry and acted the next day as if nothing happened . It was 10 years later when her oldest child hit her that she up and left him . Glad to say that she and her children are a lot happier now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just wanted to drop in quickly and again than Sonja and Sorlenna with their advise about the Baby Jewel Dress pattern. I have made the necessary correction and now past the bodice and onto the skirt. Yea! I love you guys here!


Glad to help Gwen look forward to seeing a picture when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent about 3 hrs cleaning/ reorganizing in my sewing room. Still lots to do but a good start, I've got 2 boxes for the garbage & a bag for the Interval home. I need to pull everything out of the closet too & purge some stuff from there. O I don't think I will get that done tomorrow as I have to get organized to go visit some relatives for a few days.
> 
> DH & his cousin didn't get home until after 7 but got quite a bit of fish so we had that for supper & still lots for tomorrow. Nothing so good as fresh caught fish from cold water.


You have been busy . I've got 2 closets I need to clear out both filled with junk . 1 has Halloween stuff and toys in it from when youngest son was little he will be 21 in a couple of weeks so I think it's about time it gets a good clear out

Hope you have a great time visiting relatives Bonnie and safe traveling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am up quite late but going to bed now. Acid reflux has been bothering me this week which messes with my ability to sleep.
> 
> I am joining a friend for brunch tomorrow and then helping her collect donated baby items from a mom to mom sale.


Hope you manage to get a good nigh
Ts80sq sleep Mary


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm envious of you in shorts. It'll be a long time before I can get mine out. I can sympathise with the frogging. I finished one knitterati block and it was too small so had to frog. Thought I was using the right needles --- wrong!


And one of mine is missing- along with the Entrechat cardigan (or however it is spelt) for Elizabeth. Must have put them in a bag which went in another bag I think so will have to have a good look soon as I want both! I've started block 6 (almost started before 7 arrived!). They haven't been seen at my brothers and I couldn't see them on two checks for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen- I am enjoying working with the green!


Althea (who used to join us way back for you who don't know her) is going through a green spell and it seems that everything she knits is green currently. I was in town the other day and saw a green knitted top- on closer inspection I saw Althea inside the top! She did show me something today she had knitted recently that had no green in it- just to prove she hadn't gone totally green!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


While it doesn't result in a financial loss to you it is a real hassle waiting for access to your accounts and changing everything as well. At least you read the email and didn't ignore it. We wouldn't be given a phone number to contact here- just told to contact them if it wan't our transaction.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Unexpected bonus today- it turned out that my nephews cricket was across the road from Vicks place. She was at work and I suggested to Brett that He bought Elizabeth over for a while so she got to watch her cousin (once removed or second I'm not sure. One generation apart). Nice to see her (and Brett).
Managed to win a raffle prize without a ticket! They recommend if someone has already won a prize that they pass- so I was given the ticket. And picked The Family Collection by Debbie Bliss. Includes a very simple Guernsey, similar to yours Julie but with a rib top. Some other really nice patterns as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Caught up on last week and cant believe we are up to a new one already!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> NOTE: i just realized that this one had been cut off so i quickly put it in a third post. --- sam
> 
> Orange Bundt Cake
> 
> ...


Thank you for the opening, Sam - wonderful recipes...orange cake...yum! Are you feeling better? Eating? Drinking? Trying to get on a sleep schedule?? I'm just razzin' you...but I do hope you are feeling better! !


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Summary of 10th March, 2017 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Partyhttp://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455797-1.html#10487699
> 
> ...


Thank you for the summaries!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Edith M said:


> Sam those recipes look wonderful. I've been gone awhile due to some health problems. Good ol' COPD. She is a merciless task master but I think I got her calmed down for a while now. How are you and the rest of the tea party participants doing ?


Nice to have you drop in, Edith M!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> My DH used to love Spam but I hate it. I did buy corned beef today but didn't get the cabbage so I'll do it tomorrow.
> 
> More good recipes. I like the looks of the baked fish and chips. I have haddock in the freezer so I might try that one day.
> 
> ...


Liz could you wrap Candy in a towel and wait a few minutes until the snow in her fur melts? My dog is bigger, but I have a towel on the floor and when she comes in she knows the drill: she stands on the towel while I dry the rest of her!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Happy 100th Birthday, Mom - know you're enjoying it in Heaven!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Took a break from weeding and put bark on area I'd weeded. Maya and I walked and fed horses carrots. Went to Joann's and got yarn to start baby blanket for my friend Jane's first GA, due April 20th.


How wonderful you feel up to weeding, Joy! I bet it's wonderful just to be outside. I know that spring must be under all our snow, somewhere!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ,I might try some of these recipes I really like fish in dill and mustard sauce so that one I will try , although the first recipe made me smile I thought it said Kate and Brussel sprout ceaser salad was wondering what poor Kate had done to you ????
> Well it's bedtime here soon so at least I don't have to move about till morning hopefully stupid knee will be back to normal by then


How is your knee today, Sonja?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


Its a lovely colour Julie. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey that I am knitting presently: very plain compared to the Eriskay Ganseys I have been knitting previously. This design hails from Scarborough in Yorkshire.


Very nice, Julie, as always. Love the color.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> And what is it lying on? That is gorgeous!
> 
> I sewed for 2 1/2 hours today. I've finished eleven of the small projects... I'm amazed myself. They are all youth size or smaller, mind you, but they can go once I've given them a wash. I forgot pictures and daylight's gone, so tomorrow.
> 
> Now I'm working on setting this hat right...March is half over and I haven't gotten this month's pattern out yet. :sm23:


You go, Sorlenna!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, so sorry your accounts were hacked. Very glad money returned.


Ditto for sure! :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you manage to get a good nigh
> Ts80sq sleep Mary


Cannot believe how this message turned out supposed to say hope you get a good night's sleep Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I like that, it's definitely different but still very pretty.


Thank you Kaye Jo- definitely different!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> How is your knee today, Sonja?


A bit sore but a lot better thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another lovely jumper Julie - I'm now getting adverts for holidays in Guernsey!


Thank you, Kate! There are definite pointers that we are under surveillance when online.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


Oh so sorry about your bank! It is happening way too often! I am glad your bank is restoring your money, but am surprised they did not suggest new accounts. That is good advice from your DD.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent about 3 hrs cleaning/ reorganizing in my sewing room. Still lots to do but a good start, I've got 2 boxes for the garbage & a bag for the Interval home. I need to pull everything out of the closet too & purge some stuff from there. O I don't think I will get that done tomorrow as I have to get organized to go visit some relatives for a few days.
> 
> DH & his cousin didn't get home until after 7 but got quite a bit of fish so we had that for supper & still lots for tomorrow. Nothing so good as fresh caught fish from cold water.


Sounds delicious, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Althea (who used to join us way back for you who don't know her) is going through a green spell and it seems that everything she knits is green currently. I was in town the other day and saw a green knitted top- on closer inspection I saw Althea inside the top! She did show me something today she had knitted recently that had no green in it- just to prove she hadn't gone totally green!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Sam and summary ladies, thank you for stating us off for a new week.
> Some great sounding recipes Sam, I love lemon and blueberry together and I love Salmon and dill.
> We had Indian Curry for dinner over rice pilaf.
> It was a long day, not a bad day, just a busy day, I'm finally sitting down. We met a friend for boiled dinner at the diner for lunch, then went to Scottsbluff and got David's check, did shopping, got home at 5:30pm, started the chicken to boil so I could make Indian Curry for dinner, and while that was boiling I got the dvd player hooked up to the tv in the other room, of course that led to completely moving around the whole room, walked up recycling, did the dishes, finished cooking dinner. Poor Ryssa is not happy with me, I wouldn't sit so she could be loved on, so now that David's home, she's sitting with he and Gizmo. lol
> ...


Your curry sounds delicious, Kaye. You do pack a lot into a day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unexpected bonus today- it turned out that my nephews cricket was across the road from Vicks place. She was at work and I suggested to Brett that He bought Elizabeth over for a while so she got to watch her cousin (once removed or second I'm not sure. One generation apart). Nice to see her (and Brett).
> Managed to win a raffle prize without a ticket! They recommend if someone has already won a prize that they pass- so I was given the ticket. And picked The Family Collection by Debbie Bliss. Includes a very simple Guernsey, similar to yours Julie but with a rib top. Some other really nice patterns as well.


Which is really just a variation of moss stitch, not off-set, if you see what I mean?
That sounds great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its a lovely colour Julie. :sm24:


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Very nice, Julie, as always. Love the color.


Thank you April! The bookmarks that I'm also working, are all purple or pink, with DGD in mind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A bit sore but a lot better thank you


Glad it is coming right, so you can put some weight on it?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you April! The bookmarks that I'm also working, are all purple or pink, with DGD in mind!


Are they knitted bookmarks? That is a great idea for Easter (as I am trying to give less candy gifts), and all the kids in the family are avid readers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Are they knitted bookmarks? That is a great idea for Easter (as I am trying to give less candy gifts), as all the kids in the family are avid readers.


Yes they are! Why not drop in to the Lace Party?, where that is what we are doing, this two weeks!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455984-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is really just a variation of moss stitch, not off-set, if you see what I mean?
> That sounds great!


It's a k3p2 rib (Guernsey yoke for those who are now lost!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's a k3p2 rib (Guernsey yoke for those who are now lost!)


Ah, there the similarity breaks down!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, do you have patterns or have you knitted your Ganseys (gansies??), so many times you can do so without a pattern? Do you make up the designs as you go or chart them first? Your knitting is so awesome!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad it is coming right, so you can put some weight on it?


Yes I'm limping about the place


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, do you have patterns or have you knitted your Ganseys (gansies??), so many times you can do so without a pattern? Do you make up the designs as you go or chart them first? Your knitting is so awesome!


April, if you check out the workshop I taught, at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255608-1.html that will give you many answers, and books to look up- some of which have patterns. There is also http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html Which I am adding to over time- assuming that photographs help!
I have charted out fully in the past- as shows in the workshop, you make fewer mistakes that way- but I pass them off as total originals! (the mistakes)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I'm limping about the place


I guess it is important not to try to do too much on it- must be rather frustrating when you had embarked on all that cleaning and sorting!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they are! Why not drop in to the Lace Party?, where that is what we are doing, this two weeks!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455984-1.html


Julie, thank you so much! I have read conversation about Lace Party but didn't really know what it was or where to find it. I am anxious to try the bookmarks! Are you using cotton thread or sock yarn? I would think the cotton thread would allow more detail to show. Thanks again!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I'm limping about the place


Sorry, Sonja! I bet your doggie has been giving you sad, why-aren't-we-walking? looks! Feel better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, thank you so much! I have read conversation about Lace Party but didn't really know what it was or where to find it. I am anxious to try the bookmarks! Are you using cotton thread or sock yarn? I would think the cotton thread would allow more detail to show. Thanks again!


I used crochet cotton for one, but was not entirely happy with it, I have done two more in fingering weight. The one I am working now is a fine lace weight on 2.25mm needles- US 1.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh good grief! 90% humidity here yet again. I am getting over this fast. It is too still out there. Hot flushes be gone! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh good grief! 90% humidity here yet again. I am getting over this fast. It is too still out there. Hot flushes be gone! LOL


That is not good Cathy! I am sorry you have the hot flushes, I came through with only one that I thought might be what people talk of.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is not good Cathy! I am sorry you have the hot flushes, I came through with only one that I thought might be what people talk of.


You are lucky. I think we have only one more hot day... tomorrow 32c and then it is supposed to be around 25 next few days. If the wind would blow a bit I reckon it would help a lot. Oh well. I will be complaining about the cold in a couple of months LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are lucky. I think we have only one more hot day... tomorrow 32c and then it is supposed to be around 25 next few days. If the wind would blow a bit I reckon it would help a lot. Oh well. I will be complaining about the cold in a couple of months LOL.


I am aware of that! It was not easy for my Mum, and I had fully expected similar. I'll have to make you a Gansey!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> April, if you check out the workshop I taught, at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255608-1.html that will give you many answers, and books to look up- some of which have patterns. There is also http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html Which I am adding to over time- assuming that photographs help!
> I have charted out fully in the past- as shows in the workshop, you make fewer mistakes that way- but I pass them off as total originals! (the mistakes)


Julie thank you so much for the links. What fabulous work you do! Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used crochet cotton for one, but was not entirely happy with it, I have done two more in fingering weight. The one I am working now is a fine lace weight on 2.25mm needles- US 1.


All lovely...I like the look of the fingerings weight. Thanks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh good grief! 90% humidity here yet again. I am getting over this fast. It is too still out there. Hot flushes be gone! LOL


Are you drinking lots of water Sugar? Taking vitamin Bs help, too. Sorry your temps and humidity are trying you! Our day dawned dark and gloomy, and 35°f - not typical March weather for us. It will be a good day to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie thank you so much for the links. What fabulous work you do! Thank you for sharing your knowledge!


Thank you so much- in my opinion a good teacher shares what they know, rather than having secrets! Mind you I don't think I will ever be rich.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> All lovely...I like the look of the fingerings weight. Thanks!


If you go back April, I've included a photo of the lace weight one - thank you- I acknowledge I like the look of them too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a good night, Ladies, time for you to sleep and for me to get busy!♡


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Have a good night, Ladies, time for you to sleep and for me to get busy!♡


It is that! at nearly one a.m.!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> So sorry to hear this. My DH debit card has been hacked twice since the holidays!!!


Oh my goodness, hope the Bank returned your money.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

"THANKS everyone" for your comments. I posted what happened to me as there are so many scams going around and we never expect it to happen to us. Just wanted to emphasize the importance of checking the phone numbers on emails too those on the back of your Bank cards.
I feel I handled it pretty well for a Senior. ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot believe how this message turned out supposed to say hope you get a good night's sleep Mary


I did sleep for about 8 hours with only one bathroom visit during that time. I am still trying to wake up now. A busy day is planned for me but DS #1 has offered to do laundry if I sort it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy . I've got 2 closets I need to clear out both filled with junk . 1 has Halloween stuff and toys in it from when youngest son was little he will be 21 in a couple of weeks so I think it's about time it gets a good clear out
> 
> Hope you have a great time visiting relatives Bonnie and safe traveling


Don't rush to sorting the closet until that knee is stronger and more reliable. Maybe your son would love to help you clear it out so you can sort it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam - wonderful recipes...orange cake...yum! Are you feeling better? Eating? Drinking? Trying to get on a sleep schedule?? I'm just razzin' you...but I do hope you are feeling better! !


I think you should come to KAP in June so you can razz him in person. Matthew loves to tease others as well. You know he is comfortable with the group when he does that. He laughs quite a bit too when we are at KAP.

Speaking of KAP, we will have some special items to bid on for the silent auction. Maddie, Bella's sister, is going to send some of her handmade jewelry to help raise money for her sister's medical care. She is so loving and thoughtful as all of the family are.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure glad that you got into your emails and got that taken care of right away, that's very scary and even more maddening. I agree with your thought on how they should rot, it's so sad that there are so many people out there that are too lazy to work and would rather just take what others already have. I wonder how they'd feel if someone else took from their mother or grandmother...
> Congrats on the new patio set though, that's exciting.


If they are doing it for drug money, they have probably already stolen the money from mom and grandma before going after other people's money.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the reflux starts to subside and doesn't cause much more trouble for you.
> The baby items sounds like fun.


I stayed up late hoping to not have an incident during the night which I had earlier in the week. I took some reflux medication before bed and it did help also. I slept well which I needed. I am meeting a friend in two hours and then my day will be super busy. I need to sort laundry before then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> "THANKS everyone" for your comments. I posted what happened to me as there are so many scams going around and we never expect it to happen to us. Just wanted to emphasize the importance of checking the phone numbers on emails too those on the back of your Bank cards.
> I feel I handled it pretty well for a Senior. ????


You handled it perfectly. I'm so glad that the bank is refunding your money. There for awhile, it seemed like all the big stores (Michaels, Home Depot, Target) were getting their card readers hacked and anyone who had made a credit card purchase there had to get new cards. We do a lot of online banking that goes to card so that we get the airline miles, then pay off all the bills in one payment to the credit card so we had to keep changing the bank set ups. It's, thankfully, been quite a long time since we've had to redo the banking info.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you should come to KAP in June so you can razz him in person. Matthew loves to tease others as well. You know he is comfortable with the group when he does that. He laughs quite a bit too when we are at KAP.
> 
> Speaking of KAP, we will have some special items to bid on for the silent auction. Maddie, Bella's sister, is going to send some of her handmade jewelry to help raise money for her sister's medical care. She is so loving and thoughtful as all of the family are.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> Where I was around the 12 January. I have done much more this summer than I had anticipated!


The color is beautiful, I guess this comment should be on the other picture, but I am just starting to figure out how the posting works again :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sorry, Sonja! I bet your doggie has been giving you sad, why-aren't-we-walking? looks! Feel better!


Sons are out with her now so she is getting some exercise, she likes when youngest goes running with her


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I am so proud of myself!

I have listened to all of you make your New Year's Resolutions on finishing WIP's - and I decided to set up a way I can succeed at that also!

I have to "finish" one thing a day - but I set myself up for success. 

I dishcloth

or Trim 12 Granny Squares in edging for later joining

or Finish one color on a Ripple Afghan

or Finish a skein of yarn (have a variety of skeins at different levels of being used up, so I always have an opportunity to finish one, somehow)

or join together 12 Granny Squares

or, or, or - you get the idea.

At this point, I am "ahead of" schedule - into next week already. Hope to finish the week tomorrow, which is good because Monday I begin 15 days of being an Early Voting Equipment Manager, followed by Equipment Manager for Election Day itself (5:00 a.m. start until done - maybe 10:00 p.m.)

So I am pushing myself on my WIP's so I do not get behind.

Isn't it funny how we are adults, but we find ways to get things done, much as we did with our children?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color. 
There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again. 
Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I think you should come to KAP in June so you can razz him in person. Matthew loves to tease others as well. You know he is comfortable with the group when he does that. He laughs quite a bit too when we are at KAP.
> 
> Speaking of KAP, we will have some special items to bid on for the silent auction. Maddie, Bella's sister, is going to send some of her handmade jewelry to help raise money for her sister's medical care. She is so loving and thoughtful as all of the family are.


That is so nice of you, Mary! I would love to but my DD'S wedding is June 11th! Maybe next year. I look forward to hearing all about it and seeing all the photos, though!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marianne818 said:


> The color is beautiful, I guess this comment should be on the other picture, but I am just starting to figure out how the posting works again :sm03:


Hi, Marianne818!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Sons are out with her now so she is getting some exercise, she likes when youngest goes running with her


Nice! A dog walker!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is so nice of you, Mary! I would love to but my DD'S wedding is June 11th! Maybe next year. I look forward to hearing all about it and seeing all the photos, though!


We wish you could be with us and I promise that we'll fill the Tea Party for that starts that week with photos and sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sons are out with her now so she is getting some exercise, she likes when youngest goes running with her


So sorry your knee went out. So hard to do anything when you can't stand. Hoping it heals but I know things like that take time. Can you get a brace for it if the doctor thinks it would help while in pain?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color.
> There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
> Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again.
> Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


Hello dear friend. Lovely photo!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, my friends all over the globe. Off soon to take the DGC to the movies. See you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you, Marianne. Brock at The Hampton was very happy to know that you and "Ms. Settle" would be at the KAP. And, so am I.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had a friend who s husband started hitting her never badly enough that she needed hospital treatment and to begin with he would say he was sorry then she said he just stopped saying sorry and acted the next day as if nothing happened . It was 10 years later when her oldest child hit her that she up and left him . Glad to say that she and her children are a lot happier now


Abuse of any kind shouldn't be tolerated, people need to learn that unacceptable & kids can't ever learn that it's ok! IMO


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick add on about booking your room at The Hampton through Booking.com according to Brock. Booking.com has a limited # of rooms they can reserve and their cancellation policy isn't as generous as The Hampton directly. Booking.com refunds are limited or not ar all whereas with the Hampton, you can cancel and get full refund up to the day before. Just something to consider if you haven't made your room arrangements yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been busy . I've got 2 closets I need to clear out both filled with junk . 1 has Halloween stuff and toys in it from when youngest son was little he will be 21 in a couple of weeks so I think it's about time it gets a good clear out
> 
> Hope you have a great time visiting relatives Bonnie and safe traveling


Just don't get too carried away. I let my kids sell their stuff at garage sales or gave it away, except for a few things & there are some I wish we'd kept. Especially the small John Deeres as you can't buy such good ones now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And one of mine is missing- along with the Entrechat cardigan (or however it is spelt) for Elizabeth. Must have put them in a bag which went in another bag I think so will have to have a good look soon as I want both! I've started block 6 (almost started before 7 arrived!). They haven't been seen at my brothers and I couldn't see them on two checks for them.


I hope you find them, so irritating


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot believe how this message turned out supposed to say hope you get a good night's sleep Mary


Spell check strikes again???? I thought when I read it that's what happened


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they are! Why not drop in to the Lace Party?, where that is what we are doing, this two weeks!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455984-1.html


They do some beautiful work there, I read for a few weeks but just couldn't keep up with all. I do try to look at the pictures section each day & that leads me there sometimes


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Spell check strikes again???? I thought when I read it that's what happened


When that happens to me I blame the gremlins.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> "THANKS everyone" for your comments. I posted what happened to me as there are so many scams going around and we never expect it to happen to us. Just wanted to emphasize the importance of checking the phone numbers on emails too those on the back of your Bank cards.
> I feel I handled it pretty well for a Senior. ????


I recently read a book "419, about money scams & 2 days ago got an email almost the same as what was in the book. The justice system needs to crack down on this but slot of them come from Africa where there's no jurisdiction


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I am so proud of myself!
> 
> I have listened to all of you make your New Year's Resolutions on finishing WIP's - and I decided to set up a way I can succeed at that also!
> 
> ...


Well done.
It sounds like it's a good thing that job doesn't last long with such long days you would be worn out.

I try very hard to have WIPs that get set aside, occasionally I have 2 on the go so I can have a "car" project as some things just can't be done without proper concentration


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color.
> There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
> Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again.
> Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


Chores? Do you live on a farm?
We are glad to have you visit with us more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

April, thank you. It does feel good to be outside. My lilac is blooming! Hope your snow melts quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm glad the boys can walk Mishka & let you rest your knee, hope it's all better soon.

Mary, I'm glad you got some sleep. My friend had great success treating her acid reflux with some yoga exercises & apple cider vinegar, she even got off the meds she has been on for quite a few years.

Julie, lovely bookmarks. They are a nice way to test pretty stitches & use up small bits of yarn too.

The wind is crazy here this morning, gusting up to 90km/hr;55mph???? I'm glad the house is sheltered in the bush or we might get blown away.
Well, off to a quick check of the pictures & then I better get back at my sewing room so the boys can walk in there to look awafer my plants while I'm away for a few days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for link to lace site. I downloaded second bookmark pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry your knee went out. So hard to do anything when you can't stand. Hoping it heals but I know things like that take time. Can you get a brace for it if the doctor thinks it would help while in pain?


Still got the brace from when I had the accident and surgery but don't really need it the knee is just sore today and I'm taking it easy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stealing and lying are my biggest peeves!


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I cannot stand stealing! I would be livid. Good on the bank for making it right.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, healing energy sent for your knee.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful bookmarks Julie. I do think I like the yarn ones better than the cotton thread.


Lurker 2 said:


> I used crochet cotton for one, but was not entirely happy with it, I have done two more in fingering weight. The one I am working now is a fine lace weight on 2.25mm needles- US 1.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, Marianne! I hope you are doing well! Can't wait to see you at the KAP!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh good grief! 90% humidity here yet again. I am getting over this fast. It is too still out there. Hot flushes be gone! LOL


I took Black Cohosh tablets for hot flushes and they really worked for me. However you are only supposed to take them for 6 months maximum as they can affect your liver.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Marianne818!


Hello oneapril...nice to "see" you here today :sm02:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello dear friend. Lovely photo!


Good Day my dear friend, I hear you have made a wonderful change in your life, I am afraid I found all that you lost. I have truly missed you!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color.
> There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
> Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again.
> Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


Delighted to have you back Marianne!????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just don't get too carried away. I let my kids sell their stuff at garage sales or gave it away, except for a few things & there are some I wish we'd kept. Especially the small John Deeres as you can't buy such good ones now


What's a John Deere?
Edit - I googled it and think they are something like the tractor and trailer that Luke has? Talking of Luke, he had an eye test done at nursery and it has been duscovered that he needs glasses as he has an astigmatism (eyes shaped like rugby balls rather than footballs, which affects the lens.) Friday was the first day of wearing them and he did really well...time will tell if he will continue to cooperate, but he has no other option!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


So cute! I like candid shots more than poses!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


He was cute before but now he's double cute , the glasses look really nice he suits them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The color is beautiful, I guess this comment should be on the other picture, but I am just starting to figure out how the posting works again :sm03:


Hi, Marianne! good to see you, glad you like the colour, we've all had lots of time to get used to the new software! Great that you are cottoning on quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color.
> There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
> Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again.
> Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


Sounds like your pup is making for a lot of work. I do hope you can find the time to bathe her- I think I heard Ringo scrape the back door glass- his signal he wants out- better go!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Liz could you wrap Candy in a towel and wait a few minutes until the snow in her fur melts? My dog is bigger, but I have a towel on the floor and when she comes in she knows the drill: she stands on the towel while I dry the rest of her!


Thanks for that info. I did wrap her in a towel but she sure didn't like it. I always say "wipe your feet" when she comes in but that doesn't help with the snowballs. It took a while for me to get her dry and then had to wipe the floor as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They do some beautiful work there, I read for a few weeks but just couldn't keep up with all. I do try to look at the pictures section each day & that leads me there sometimes


 :sm24: We all have to sort out how much time we put into what!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad the boys can walk Mishka & let you rest your knee, hope it's all better soon.
> 
> Mary, I'm glad you got some sleep. My friend had great success treating her acid reflux with some yoga exercises & apple cider vinegar, she even got off the meds she has been on for quite a few years.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie! I am just working the one stitch currently- till I get it right, all the way through! On my third attempt- slow learner, that's me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for link to lace site. I downloaded second bookmark pattern.


Thank you Joy, that is great you found one you liked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kate! There are definite pointers that we are under surveillance when online.


I keep getting ads about a fatty liver. I wonder why that is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are beautiful bookmarks Julie. I do think I like the yarn ones better than the cotton thread.


Thanks! 
Possibly did not match needle size well enough, Gwen- I have found my finer (2.25mm) needles now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a John Deere?
> Edit - I googled it and think they are something like the tractor and trailer that Luke has? Talking of Luke, he had an eye test done at nursery and it has been duscovered that he needs glasses as he has an astigmatism (eyes shaped like rugby balls rather than footballs, which affects the lens.) Friday was the first day of wearing them and he did really well...time will tell if he will continue to cooperate, but he has no other option!


They are also regular farm tractors, Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So cute! I like candid shots more than poses!


Me too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they are! Why not drop in to the Lace Party?, where that is what we are doing, this two weeks!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-455984-1.html


I had a look at those and they are really nice. Good idea to make them for gifts too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I keep getting ads about a fatty liver. I wonder why that is.


I wonder why?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I had a look at those and they are really nice. Good idea to make them for gifts too.


 :sm24: Several of us are working on the idea of a gift that will slip into an envelope!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> April, if you check out the workshop I taught, at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255608-1.html that will give you many answers, and books to look up- some of which have patterns. There is also http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-365999-1.html Which I am adding to over time- assuming that photographs help!
> I have charted out fully in the past- as shows in the workshop, you make fewer mistakes that way- but I pass them off as total originals! (the mistakes)


Thanks for posting the information on the workshop. One of these days I might attempt a Gansey.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you, Marianne. Brock at The Hampton was very happy to know that you and "Ms. Settle" would be at the KAP. And, so am I.


I am thrilled to be able to attend!!!! I received permission from my cardiologist Thursday that I can make this trip as long as I start back to the cardio rehab gym, so starting Monday I will try it again. I love the workouts it's of course my mom that causes the issues, well C is them of course, lol, all the same I am going!! I am having some pressure issues but hopefully the increase of one of my meds will take care of that. I may have to have surgery on my right thumb, it's so painful that it interferes with my knitting????????????

I had to run help mom and I forgot to send this, sorry, I will catch up later.
Hugs Loves and Always in my prayers 
M


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Delighted to have you back Marianne!????


It's nice to be back KateB ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for posting the information on the workshop. One of these days I might attempt a Gansey.


That would be great Liz, if you were inspired!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


He is so cute.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


Oh he has grown so since I last saw his picture, such a handsome little man ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder why?!


I don't know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know.


We probably will never know!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I keep getting ads about a fatty liver. I wonder why that is.


Might have been me saying to Sugarsugar that Black Cohosh can affect your liver. :sm12: :sm09: I'm getting adverts for Zenni glasses!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh he has grown so since I last saw his picture, such a handsome little man ????


Yep, 4 now and starting school in August!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a John Deere?
> Edit - I googled it and think they are something like the tractor and trailer that Luke has? Talking of Luke, he had an eye test done at nursery and it has been duscovered that he needs glasses as he has an astigmatism (eyes shaped like rugby balls rather than footballs, which affects the lens.) Friday was the first day of wearing them and he did really well...time will tell if he will continue to cooperate, but he has no other option!


He'll be happy to be able to see better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


He looks even more grown up with them!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am thrilled to be able to attend!!!! I received permission from my cardiologist Thursday that I can make this trip as long as I start back to the cardio rehab gym, so starting Monday I will try it again. I love the workouts it's of course my mom that causes the issues, well C is them of course, lol, all the same I am going!! I am having some pressure issues but hopefully the increase of one of my meds will take care of that. I may have to have surgery on my right thumb, it's so painful that it interferes with my knitting????????????
> 
> I had to run help mom and I forgot to send this, sorry, I will catch up later.
> Hugs Loves and Always in my prayers
> M


'
Your thumb does sound painful - glad you like the rehab -- probably feels good to be focusing on just yourself for a little bit each day - you have so much riding on your shoulders.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, so happy you and Gwen can attend KAP. Glad you like rehab.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a John Deere?
> Edit - I googled it and think they are something like the tractor and trailer that Luke has? Talking of Luke, he had an eye test done at nursery and it has been duscovered that he needs glasses as he has an astigmatism (eyes shaped like rugby balls rather than footballs, which affects the lens.) Friday was the first day of wearing them and he did really well...time will tell if he will continue to cooperate, but he has no other option!


We had a whole bag full of 1/64 scale John Deere machinery, tractors about 3" long, all diecast metal-( I'm sure you have HotWheels cars & trucks?, same idea but machinery). They boys dragged them everywhere they went in a little backpack so they could "farm". GKs also love farming but the ones you can buy now have a lot of plastic on them so don't ask as long.

Luke looks so cute in his new glasses but too bad he needs them. He's sure growing up fast.
Do you think he will get a brother or sister or is he destined to be an only child?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are also regular farm tractors, Kate.


Yes, that what we have to do the farming & why the toys must be John Deeres, can farm with it unless it's John Deere green????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Several of us are working on the idea of a gift that will slip into an envelope!


With the cost of mail now, that's a good idea. I did some flat crocheted angel Christmas tree ornaments that I put in some cards, I want to get some more of those done. They are pretty quick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am thrilled to be able to attend!!!! I received permission from my cardiologist Thursday that I can make this trip as long as I start back to the cardio rehab gym, so starting Monday I will try it again. I love the workouts it's of course my mom that causes the issues, well C is them of course, lol, all the same I am going!! I am having some pressure issues but hopefully the increase of one of my meds will take care of that. I may have to have surgery on my right thumb, it's so painful that it interferes with my knitting????????????
> 
> I had to run help mom and I forgot to send this, sorry, I will catch up later.
> Hugs Loves and Always in my prayers
> M


I hope you can get some relief for your thumb & the cardio exercises get you feeling well again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, that what we have to do the farming & why the toys must be John Deeres, can farm with it unless it's John Deere green????????


When I was growing up, in Scotland, it was all David Browns, but in NZ: Allis Chalmers, Massey Harris, and one other that is failing to come to mind. Now-a-days however we see a lot of John Deere. Remembered - Massey- Fergusson.

Edit: Dad was selling Farm machinery through much of my formative years, went on to Road Building machinery, and then Forestry, before he set up his own little shop selling leather goods and camping gear. He had that till about 7 years before he died at 91. He just loved the opportunity to meet people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> With the cost of mail now, that's a good idea. I did some flat crocheted angel Christmas tree ornaments that I put in some cards, I want to get some more of those done. They are pretty quick


Both are good ideas!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Might have been me saying to Sugarsugar that Black Cohosh can affect your liver. :sm12: :sm09: I'm getting adverts for Zenni glasses!


I'm getting lots of those too.

Do you have that ruffled scarf yarn in your part of the world?
I just bought a new kind from Herrschners that's lacey, I hadn't seen it before. I'm going to do another skirt for GD. She's worn the last one so much it's in tatters.

I bet Caitlyn would like one of those


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Marianne, glad to have you back, can't wait to see you in Ohio!

Sonja, glad the knee is a little better and that you have help walking the dog.

Julie, I'll join the chorus about your beautiful, green Gansey. I'm not normally a big fan of green, but that is a lovely shade. My daughter painted her living room very close to that color, and I'm considering it for an accent color when my new bathroom is done. 

We had a couple of days of just above freezing temperatures and sun, which settled some of the snow and at least melted the snow off the roads and sidewalks. Today, as Bob says, someone turned on the "flake-o-matic" but we're only supposed to get a couple of inches - we'll see. They predicted 10" for the big storm and it was more than double that!!

Hugs and prayers for all,Paula

P.S. Kate, Luke is just the cutest in those glasses!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was growing up, in Scotland, it was all David Browns, but in NZ: Allis Chalmers, Massey Harris, and one other that is failing to come to mind. Now-a-days however we see a lot of John Deere. Remembered - Massey- Fergusson.


JohnDeere is expensive but seems to be the most reliable & long lasting. 2 of our tractors are from the late 60's & still going strong


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Marianne, glad to have you back, can't wait to see you in Ohio!
> 
> Sonja, glad the knee is a little better and that you have help walking the dog.
> 
> ...


Thank you, very much, Paula. I've worn blues of all sorts for so long (and black deliberately for my Mwyffanwy) it is good to be branching out to green, and also my red Guernsey!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got finished cleaning the sewing room, what a lot of dust????I threw out a bunch of paper "junk" & it looks a lot better. Still have the closet to do but another day. I have a bag to donate so I better go through my clothes & get rid of a few things there at the same time. I also need to throw out about 1/2 my old tshirts that I wear at home, many are getting small holes, time for them to become shop rags????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> JohnDeere is expensive but seems to be the most reliable & long lasting. 2 of our tractors are from the late 60's & still going strong


Not having ever bought a tractor, I didn't know that!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Might have been me saying to Sugarsugar that Black Cohosh can affect your liver. :sm12: :sm09: I'm getting adverts for Zenni glasses!


 :sm16:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> JohnDeere is expensive but seems to be the most reliable & long lasting. 2 of our tractors are from the late 60's & still going strong


A couple of years after we moved into this house, we bought a used John Deere riding lawn mower. Bob kept that thing going for a very long time - probably close to 30 years, before he couldn't fix it any more. I loved to mow the lawn on that thing, so easy to operate. Since then we've had 2 other mowers - not John Deere - and not only were they just pieces of junk, but I refuse to mow any more since one of them almost tipped over when I was doing our little hill. Never had that problem with the Deere. Bob keeps looking for another one - maybe someday...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Both are good ideas!


I just reposted some crocheted flower bookmarks on Facebook. Think those and the knitted lace ones will be Christmas gifts this year. They're the right size ti do while travelling. I like bookmarks that have been stiffened and like the way thread does with that getter than yarn. I'll use a heavier weight thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just reposted some crocheted flower bookmarks. Think those and the knitted lace ones will be Christmas gifts this year. They're the right size ti do while travelling. I like bookmarks that have been stiffened and like the way thread does with that getter than yarn. I'll use a heavier weight thread.


Where did you post them Rookie?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol. 
Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror. 

Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
Hugs Loves and Prayers 
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol.
> Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
> ...


It is lovely to have you back, Marianne!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a whole bag full of 1/64 scale John Deere machinery, tractors about 3" long, all diecast metal-( I'm sure you have HotWheels cars & trucks?, same idea but machinery). They boys dragged them everywhere they went in a little backpack so they could "farm". GKs also love farming but the ones you can buy now have a lot of plastic on them so don't ask as long.
> 
> Luke looks so cute in his new glasses but too bad he needs them. He's sure growing up fast.
> Do you think he will get a brother or sister or is he destined to be an only child?


His mum is doing a part-time Masters course in Psychology (she already has her degree) and although it is only one day a week, she has a lot of work to do for it and she still works in a school as an assistant psychologist for the other 4 days. The course lasts for 3 years and she is mid-way through her 1st year at the moment, so there will be no more babies for a few years. She does have time on her side as she is only 30, (she was a young mother for nowadays having Luke at 26) but I wonder if she will want to start again by the time Luke is 7? Also by that time DS#1 will be 42.....how did that happen?!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne, you are definitely a good daughter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He looks so handsome in his glasses; lots older looking too!


KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> His mum is doing a part-time Masters course in Psychology (she already has her degree) and although it is only one day a week, she has a lot of work to do for it and she still works in a school as an assistant psychologist for the other 4 days. The course lasts for 3 years and she is mid-way through her 1st year at the moment, so there will be no more babies for a few years. She does have time on her side as she is only 30, (she was a young mother for nowadays having Luke at 26) but I wonder if she will want to start again by the time Luke is 7? Also by that time DS#1 will be 42.....how did that happen?!!!


Bronwen waited that long between her two, I've never had the courage to ask her why?!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DGF used to say that John Deere was the Cadillac of tractors! I'm sure there are more luxurious cars now, but that was a biggie when I was young.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm getting lots of those too.
> 
> Do you have that ruffled scarf yarn in your part of the world?
> I just bought a new kind from Herrschners that's lacey, I hadn't seen it before. I'm going to do another skirt for GD. She's worn the last one so much it's in tatters.
> ...


We do get the ruffled stuff.....now you've got me thinking! Did you have a pattern or did you just wing it?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> His mum is doing a part-time Masters course in Psychology (she already has her degree) and although it is only one day a week, she has a lot of work to do for it and she still works in a school as an assistant psychologist for the other 4 days. The course lasts for 3 years and she is mid-way through her 1st year at the moment, so there will be no more babies for a few years. She does have time on her side as she is only 30, (she was a young mother for nowadays having Luke at 26) but I wonder if she will want to start again by the time Luke is 7? Also by that time DS#1 will be 42.....how did that happen?!!!


My DD is 31 and DH is 37, and they haven't even started having children yet. They got married last October. She finishes her Masters next December, but I don't think they will wait to start their family. All of her friends have or are having children, so she has baby fever!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen waited that long between her two, I've never had the courage to ask her why?!


Mine are 6 yrs apart, I always say it took me that long to get stupid again????DS1 was a nightmare baby, he cried for months, we weren't sure we wanted to risk that again. When he has 18 months we found out the problem was a hernia but by then he expected to be carried & walked every night????
DS2 was much easier until he got whooping cough at 3.5 months, then it was no sleep for about 3 months


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We do get the ruffled stuff.....now you've got me thinking! Did you have a pattern or did you just wing it?


I have a pattern, will see if I can photo it, if not I will have to type it out as I know the link no longer works for some strange reason
Here's a photo of the new yarn. I would have liked pink or purple but they only had green on sale for$3.99


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a pattern, will see if I can photo it & pm it, if not I will have to type it out as I know the link no longer works for some strange reason


You could use the pattern that I'm using for the flamenco skirt - it's just a tube starting at the top and then increasing for a slight A-line. You can make it as long as you want and the purl row is a good marker of where to add in the ruffles later. http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/little-flamenco-dancer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You could use the pattern that I'm using for the flamenco skirt - it's just a tube starting at the top and then increasing for a slight A-line. You can make it as long as you want and the purl row is a good marker of where to add in the ruffles later. http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/little-flamenco-dancer


That's cute too!
The one I did is from the bottom up &'the frill ends up on the inside as you knit, then when you're done adding frills, you flip it around & do the top.
I used that elastic with button holes in it so you can adjust the waist easily.
I also took the leftovers & crocheted them around hair elastics, they were cute


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Nannyof6GS said:


> So sorry to hear this. My DH debit card has been hacked twice since the holidays!!!


When making online purchases, I prefer to enter card details every time rather than store details on account. I do know risk of bank accounts being hacked increases if you save card details on online accounts. Many of the online stores simply do not have great security, unless they can afford to have expensive extra security protocols


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a pattern, will see if I can photo it, if not I will have to type it out as I know the link no longer works for some strange reason
> Here's a photo of the new yarn. I would have liked pink or purple but they only had green on sale for$3.99


Thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You could use the pattern that I'm using for the flamenco skirt - it's just a tube starting at the top and then increasing for a slight A-line. You can make it as long as you want and the purl row is a good marker of where to add in the ruffles later. http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/little-flamenco-dancer


Thank you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine are 6 yrs apart, I always say it took me that long to get stupid again????DS1 was a nightmare baby, he cried for months, we weren't sure we wanted to risk that again. When he has 18 months we found out the problem was a hernia but by then he expected to be carried & walked every night????
> DS2 was much easier until he got whooping cough at 3.5 months, then it was no sleep for about 3 months


That was tough going, I can understand your reluctance to have a second. And then for him to come down with whooping cough- I remember a friend's daughter had it in infancy, it is scary.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, so sorry your accounts were hacked. Very glad money returned.


Wasn't me dear friend it was Kiwifrau, but thank you for your concern hacking is awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I spoke with Shirley (Designer1234) a wee while ago- she says hello to everyone, she is very busy with life, but often reads the summaries at the beginning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I came home today to David carrying Buster up the stairs to the house, while we were gone, he has deteriorated to the point that his back legs won't move for him to walk, he can stand if he's stood up, but after that it all goes down hill. We are meeting the vet at 4:30 so he can look at him and probably put him to sleep, I won't let him suffer, getting old sucks. 
Marla and I will probably be taking him in, David doesn't do well with things like this, well really, I don't think anyone does, but I won't put him through having to go with if I don't have to. 

On the plus side, the holistic doctor was good, interesting, and after the 2 free consults I'll let you know what he says. 
There were a lot of people there today, I was really surprised, they did the testing on Marla and 4 or 5 other people, I didn't get a turn because a few people that have done it before jumped up before a few of us that hadn't done it could get up there. Oh well, it is what it is. 
I'm going to try to catch up reading and go from there. 
Oh, Yoga, Marla didn't damage herself this time, it was a great start to the morning, the instructor had me come to the front to demonstate so that she could go around and correct postures, that was a major boost to my confidence. lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I came home today to David carrying Buster up the stairs to the house, while we were gone, he has deteriorated to the point that his back legs won't move for him to walk, he can stand if he's stood up, but after that it all goes down hill. We are meeting the vet at 4:30 so he can look at him and probably put him to sleep, I won't let him suffer, getting old sucks.
> Marla and I will probably be taking him in, David doesn't do well with things like this, well really, I don't think anyone does, but I won't put him through having to go with if I don't have to.
> 
> lol


So sorry Buster has deteriorated, but kudos to you that you can see that he is no longer able to carry on normally. What a brave decision, if the need is there, that it is time to terminate his debilitation. Kind thoughts for you at this time. Molly to vet today, bl gluc 134, but vet says still within normal limits, though I would like it a bit lower. Wt stable at 46 pounds..hurrah. She will be having 2 cysts taken off Wednesday next as the one looks scary to me, other prob. a lymphoma, and usually benign. She will also get teeth cleaned as her breath is stinky! Of course, at her age, anesthesia is a worry, but so far this vet, a well experienced older man, has done well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


My he is a handsome lad. Tell him, from someone else who has glasses and same condition, that it is best found now and not in adulthood, after not being able to read school black boards. Love his frames


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

So sorry KayeJo re your beloved Buster, such a tough thing to let our pets go. hugs.
I've had a busy session with the weeds out in our front yard. It was long overdue for a good going over, and it's looking much better now.
I've made some space for new plants and am thinking it will be cyclamen as they do well out there on the cooler south side of the house.
I need to do plenty more out the back but am calling it quits for today, don't want to hurt myself. Time was, I could do the whole lot in one day but,
need to take it in stages these days, or suffer the pain afterwards.
The freesia and muscari (grape hyacinth) are starting to shoot so will be a nice display come spring in September. 
Just saw an ad, for aida cross stitch fabric at 60% off at Spotlight, and I paid full price last week bummer! 
Hugs to all who need it, on a fine sunny Auckland morning downunder.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo: Sorry to hear about Buster; sending hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo: Sorry to hear about Buster; sending hugs.


Me too, not an easy time.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm getting lots of those too.
> 
> Do you have that ruffled scarf yarn in your part of the world?
> I just bought a new kind from Herrschners that's lacey, I hadn't seen it before. I'm going to do another skirt for GD. She's worn the last one so much it's in tatters.
> ...


Where can I find pattern for these skirts please


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry, Kaye. As difficult as it is, you must do what is best for Buster. My little pom, Fancy, seems to be doing ok, but family thinks she doesn't have quality of life. I think I need someone to just tell me what to do. My thoughts are with you, David, and especially Buster as you deal with this.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a pattern, will see if I can photo it, if not I will have to type it out as I know the link no longer works for some strange reason
> Here's a photo of the new yarn. I would have liked pink or purple but they only had green on sale for$3.99


Thank you for that. Was able to read so wrote out, converting terms as needed to more familiar terms.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I came home today to David carrying Buster up the stairs to the house, while we were gone, he has deteriorated to the point that his back legs won't move for him to walk, he can stand if he's stood up, but after that it all goes down hill. We are meeting the vet at 4:30 so he can look at him and probably put him to sleep, I won't let him suffer, getting old sucks.
> Marla and I will probably be taking him in, David doesn't do well with things like this, well really, I don't think anyone does, but I won't put him through having to go with if I don't have to.
> 
> On the plus side, the holistic doctor was good, interesting, and after the 2 free consults I'll let you know what he says.
> ...


I am sorry to hear of how things have gone for Buster, Kaye Jo- always the hardest part of pet ownership- but we do talk of quality of life.
Be strong, for when you have to go to the vet.
Better luck next time with the Holistic doctor.
And that is excellent you were chosen to demonstrate at yoga!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Learned about an app called ISSUU and have been flipping through knitting and crochet books and magazines while DH is watching March Madness basketball. I'm going to cancel my subscription and just review magazines before I buy them. I'm reading through Knitting Ephemera right now and enjoying it very much. Check it out if you can pull up apps on phone or tablet. I started with search in Hobbies and then knitting.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hugs to Kaye Jo, and family. It is so sad when we have to say goodbye to a fur be by.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a pattern, will see if I can photo it, if not I will have to type it out as I know the link no longer works for some strange reason
> Here's a photo of the new yarn. I would have liked pink or purple but they only had green on sale for$3.99


That is very pretty yarn Bonnie, never seen anything like it before which is no surprise here . Look forward to seeing a picture when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol.
> Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
> ...


A welcome back from me too Marianne


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I came home today to David carrying Buster up the stairs to the house, while we were gone, he has deteriorated to the point that his back legs won't move for him to walk, he can stand if he's stood up, but after that it all goes down hill. We are meeting the vet at 4:30 so he can look at him and probably put him to sleep, I won't let him suffer, getting old sucks.
> Marla and I will probably be taking him in, David doesn't do well with things like this, well really, I don't think anyone does, but I won't put him through having to go with if I don't have to.
> 
> On the plus side, the holistic doctor was good, interesting, and after the 2 free consults I'll let you know what he says.
> ...


 That is very sad news Kaye Jo , you and the other pups will miss him lots


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Buster but you've given him a good life and doing a great act of love putting him down if needed. Sending you lots of {{{{hugs}}}}}


Poledra65 said:


> I came home today to David carrying Buster up the stairs to the house, while we were gone, he has deteriorated to the point that his back legs won't move for him to walk, he can stand if he's stood up, but after that it all goes down hill. We are meeting the vet at 4:30 so he can look at him and probably put him to sleep, I won't let him suffer, getting old sucks.
> Marla and I will probably be taking him in, David doesn't do well with things like this, well really, I don't think anyone does, but I won't put him through having to go with if I don't have to.
> 
> On the plus side, the holistic doctor was good, interesting, and after the 2 free consults I'll let you know what he says.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 18 March '17

The snow we had yesterday is totally gone - my kind of snow.

I heard the boys earlier playing outside. Now all is silent. I think Heidi is shopping - maybe Gary and the boys are watching the NCAA basketball tournament. It seems to have taken over prime time television.

The boys were outside yesterday after school playing in the snow - actually they were throwing snowballs at cars as they drove down the road. One woman turned around and came to their front door and reported them. She said that two snowballs hit her windshield. It frightened her. What if she had jerked her steering wheel away from a perceived danger which would have thrown her into oncoming traffic? The boys are too little to see the 'big picture'. Gary read the riot act and there was no more throwing snowballs at cars.

Black Bean and Quinoa Chili

A healthy, hearty and tasty vegetarian chili with black beans and quinoa that does not sacrifice anything in flavour.

Author: Gaby|what'sGabycooking.com
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 40 minutes
Total Time: 50 minutes
Servings: makes 4+ servings

Ingredients

1 cup quinoa, rinsed 
2 cups water 
1 tablespoon oil 
1 onion, chopped 
4 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 jalapeno pepper, chopped 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1 tablespoon cumin, toasted and ground 
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes 
2 (19 ounce) cans black beans, drained and rinsed 
1 green bell pepper, cut into bit sized pieces 
1 red bell pepper, cut into bit sized pieces 
1 zucchini, cut into bit sized pieces, optional 
1 tablespoon chipotle chili in adobo sauce, chopped 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 cup corn, fresh, frozen or canned 
1 handful cilantro, chopped

Directions

1. Simmer the quinoa in the water until absorbed, about 20 minutes.

2. Heat the oil in a pan.

3. Add the onions and saute until tender, about 5-7 minutes.

4. Add the garlic, chili powder and cumin and saute until fragrant, about 1 minutes.

5. Add the tomatoes, beans, peppers, zucchini, chipotle, oregano, salt and pepper and simmer for 20 minutes.

6. Add the quinoa and corn and simmer for 5 minutes.

7. Remove from the heat and stir in the cilantro.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/black-bean-sweet-potato-chili/

Blackberry Rhubarb Buttermilk Cake

Author: Marie and Josh| TwoPeasand TheirPod.com
Cook Time: 20-25 minutes
Serves 8

Ingredients:

1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 stick unsalted butter, softened
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 large egg
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1/2 cup well-shaken buttermilk
3/4 cup fresh blackberries
1/2 cup rhubarb, chopped
2 tablespoons turbinado sugar

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 400°F with rack in middle. Coat a 9-inch round cake pan with cooking spray.

2. Whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in a small bowl. Set aside.

3. Beat butter and 2/3 cup sugar with an electric mixer at medium-high speed until batter is smooth, about 2 minutes. Beat in the vanilla, egg, and lemon zest. Mix until well combined.

4. At low speed, mix in the flour mixture in 3 batches, alternating with buttermilk. Start with the flour and end with the flour. Mix until just combined. Don't over mix.

5. Spoon batter into cake pan, smoothing the top with a spatula. Scatter blackberries and rhubarb evenly over the top of the batter. Sprinkle with remaining 2 tablespoons of turbinado sugar.

6. Bake until cake is golden brown and a wooden pick inserted into center comes out clean, 20-25 minutes. Let the cake cool in pan for about 10 minutes, then turn out onto a rack and cool completely. Serve the cake upside down to show off the pretty berries and rhubarb. Cut into slices.

http://twopeasandtheirpod.com/blackberry-rhubarb-buttermilk-cake-recipe/

Broccolini with Crispy Lemon Crumbs

Ingredients

2 slices of white bread, torn 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest 
Salt 
2 bunches Broccolini (8 ounces each), ends trimmed 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 small shallot, very finely chopped 
Lemon wedges, for serving

Directions

1. In a food processor, pulse the white bread until large crumbs form.

2. In a large skillet, melt the butter. Add the bread crumbs and cook them over moderate heat, stirring constantly, until golden. Remove from the heat.

3. Stir in the crushed red pepper and lemon zest and season with salt. Transfer the crumbs to a plate to cool. Wipe out the skillet.

4. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add the Broccolini and cook until crisp-tender, about 3 minutes. Drain well, shaking off the excess water; pat dry.

5. In the large skillet, heat the olive oil until shimmering. Add the shallot and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until lightly browned, about 1 minute.

6. Add the Broccolini, season lightly with salt and cook, stirring occasionally, until the Broccolini is lightly browned in spots, about 4 minutes.

7. Transfer the Broccolini to a serving platter and sprinkle the lemony bread crumbs on top.

8. Serve right away with lemon wedges.

Make Ahead: The lemon crumbs can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 2 days.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/broccolini-crispy-lemon-crumbs

I ran across this recipe while looking for other recipes. Dandilion used to be a regular on the KTP - I wonder where she is now?

Caraway Beer Bread

Makes: 1 loaf (12 slices) 
Prep: 10 mins
Bake: at 350 degrees F for 60 minutes.

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 Tblspn baking powder
1 T sugar
1 tspn salt 
12 ounces beer, room temp. 
2 Tblspn caraway seeds
2 Tblspn butter, melted

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees. Coat 9 x 5 x 3 inch loaf pan with cooking spray or oil

2. Mix flour, baking powder, sugar and salt in large bowl. Make a well in the center. Add beer and caraway to well; stir liquid into flour mixture just until flour is moistened. Scrape into pan.

3. Bake at 350 for 50 minutes. Brush top with half the butter. Bake 10 minutes more, or until lightly browned.

4. Remove loaf to rack. Brush with remaining butter. Tent with foil. Serve warm or at room temp.

dandylion/ktp

Cheesy Biscuit Bean and Beef Casserole

Makes: 6 servings

INGREDIENTS

1/2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 can (21 oz) baked beans with bacon and brown sugar sauce, undrained
1 can (16 oz) kidney beans, drained, rinsed
1 can (15.8 oz) great northern beans, drained, rinsed
1/2 cup barbecue sauce
1 can (10.2 oz) Pillsbury® Grands! ® Homestyle refrigerated buttermilk biscuits, separated and each cut into 6 pieces
1/2 cup finely shredded Cheddar cheese (2 oz)

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 11x7-inch (2-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray.

2. In 12-inch nonstick skillet, cook beef and onion over medium heat 4 to 6 minutes, stirring occasionally, until beef is thoroughly cooked; drain.

3. Stir in baked beans, kidney beans, great northern beans and barbecue sauce. Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally.

4. Pour into baking dish. Immediately top hot mixture with biscuit pieces. Sprinkle with cheese.

5. Bake 18 to 20 minutes or until biscuits are golden brown and baked through.

Note: For extra flavor, stir in 1/2 cup cooked bacon bits.

Finely shredded cheese is a great way to extend the cheese in a recipe, although regular shredded cheese can be used.

Nutrition Information: 1 Serving (1 Serving) Calories 700 - Calories from Fat 180 - Total Fat 20g - Saturated Fat 8g - Trans Fat 3g - Cholesterol 45mg - Sodium 1490mg - Total Carbohydrate 96g - Dietary Fiber 14g - Sugars 28g - Protein 34g

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/cheesy-biscuit-bean-and-beef-casserole/e1f1f280-b3b3-448d-b6cc-4a8191fa554e

Chicken Strips Italiano with Linguine

Makes: 2 servings

INGREDIENTS

4 oz uncooked linguine
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup Progresso® Italian style bread crumbs
1/4 cup Italian dressing
1/2 lb boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 1-inch-thick strips
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 cup tomato pasta sauce
Chopped fresh parsley, if desired

DIRECTIONS

1. Cook linguine as directed on package; drain.

2. Meanwhile, in small bowl, mix cheese and bread crumbs. Place dressing in another small bowl. Dip chicken strips into dressing; toss in bread crumb mixture to coat evenly.

3. In 10-inch skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add chicken; cook 8 to 10 minutes, turning occasionally, until chicken is no longer pink in center and lightly browned.

4. In small microwavable bowl, place pasta sauce; cover with waxed paper. Microwave on High 2 to 3 minutes, stirring once, until thoroughly heated.

5. Serve sauce and chicken over linguine; sprinkle with parsley.

Nutrition Information: 1 Serving (1 Serving) Calories 780 (Calories from Fat 320) - Total Fat 35g - Saturated Fat 7g - Cholesterol 75mg - Sodium 1340mg - Total Carbohydrate 75g - Dietary Fiber 6g - Sugars 9g - Protein 41g

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/chicken-strips-italiano-with-linguine/a34b2da2-875e-4396-aacb-9f2aa9f2b66b

Chinese Cabbage Oven Veggie Chips

I thought I would try and make some Chinese cabbage veggie oven chips, I was a little skeptical at first, BUT let me tell you, they are just SO tasty and crispy. I know this is true because Richard walked into the kitchen after I had just made the first batch, looked at what I was making and looked a little concerned. Green leaves on a baking tray coming out of the oven? Then he tasted them and well.... let's just say I had to make a whole new batch. He ate them all.

Ingredients

Chinese cabbage
Olive oil
Have It Herbal Kitchen / Table Salt (seriously THE best herbal salt I have ever tasted!!)

Directions

1. Tear up the cabbage into little pieces, pour some olive oil over them, grind some herbal salt over them and mix to ensure they are all lightly covered with oil and salt.

2. Space the pieces on a baking tray and pop into the oven on medium heat for about 10 minutes or so.

NOTE: You need to keep an eye on them as they can also burn easily too. I am sure you could make these in your dehydrator too, it would just take a bit longer.

http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2011/07/chinese-cabbage-oven-veggie-chips.html

Coffee Cream Cake

Author: Ree Drummand|pioneerwomancooks.com

Ingredients

1 cup butter 
2 tablespoons instant coffee 
1 cup boiling water 
2 cups AP flour 
2 cups sugar 
1/4 tsp salt 
1/2 cup buttermilk 
2 eggs 
2 tsp baking soda 
1 tablespoon vanilla

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350.

2. Start by melting the butter on a saucepan on the stove. Once the butter is melted, add in the instant coffee. Pour in the boiling water and remove from heat. Whisk until full combined and then set aside.

3. In large bowl, add flour, sugar, salt, and baking soda. Pour butter mixture over and whisk together.

4. In separate bowl mix buttermilk, eggs, and vanilla. Pour over batter and whisk until fully combined.

5. Prepare pans. I used two 8in rounds. Pour batter into pans and cook for 13-16 minutes or until am inserted toothpick is removed clean.

6. I let the cakes cool to room temperature then cut them each in half, creating four layers instead of two. I them placed all the layers in the freezer for two hours.

7. To assemble cakes, place one layer on cake stand and cover in whipped cream cheese frosting. (I used a can whipped frosting) Place another layer and add more frosting. Continue until all four layers are in place.

8. The last step is to pour the amazing coffee frosting over top.

http://iambaker.net/baking-with-the-pioneer-womans-coffee-cream-cake/

Country Breakfast Pot Pie

Makes: 6 servings

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 bag (20 oz) refrigerated shredded hash browns
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese (4 oz)
8 eggs
1 tablespoon chopped fresh chives
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1 1/2 cups cubed cooked ham (8 oz)
1 package (3 oz) cream cheese, cut into small cubes
1 can (12 oz) Pillsbury® Big & Buttery refrigerated crescent dinner rolls

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 11x7-inch (2-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray. In 12-inch nonstick skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of the oil over medium-high heat. Spread potatoes in skillet; cook until golden brown on bottom.

2. Drizzle potatoes with 1 tablespoon oil. Cut into quarters; turn sections over. Cook until golden brown. Remove hash browns from skillet; arrange in bottom and around side of casserole. Sprinkle Swiss cheese over potatoes.

3. In bowl, beat eggs. Stir in chives, salt, pepper and ham. Pour into same skillet. Cook and stir over medium heat until partially cooked. Stir in cream cheese; cook and stir until eggs are cooked but moist. Spread over Swiss cheese.

4. Separate dough into triangles. Starting at short side of each triangle, roll up halfway. Arrange over hot egg mixture with tips toward center; do not overlap.

5. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until crust is golden brown.

NOTE: Feel free to substitute another favorite shredded cheese for the Swiss in this recipe.

Nutrition Information: 1 Serving (1 Serving) Calories 650 - Calories from Fat 330 - Total Fat 36g - Saturated Fat 14g- Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 335mg - Sodium 1320mg - Total Carbohydrate 54g - Dietary Fiber 3g

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/country-breakfast-pot-pie/ee576b62-9e9b-4309-a874-edaccfcbaf9d

Cumin Roasted Cauliflower

Author: Gaby|what'sGabycooking.com

Ingredients:

1 head cauliflower
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp freshly cracked black pepper
1 tsp cumin
2 tbsp butter, cut into 1/4 inch cubes
Freshly grated Parmesan Cheese

Directions:

1. Pre-heat the oven to 450 degrees F.

2. Break the head of cauliflower into bite sized florets. Arrange them in a baking dish and sprinkle with salt, pepper and cumin. Dot the cauliflower with the butter.

3. Place into the oven and roast for 30 minutes

4. Remove from oven, season with extra salt if needed. Sprinkle on the cheese. Serve immediately

http://whatsgabycooking.com/cumin-roasted-cauliflower/

A typical spring day - overcast - but it was not bad to be outside - close to 40°. A shower of rain or wet snow is predicted for tonight. I'm hoping for rain. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's up and down april - but lately more up then down which is always good. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam - wonderful recipes...orange cake...yum! Are you feeling better? Eating? Drinking? Trying to get on a sleep schedule?? I'm just razzin' you...but I do hope you are feeling better! !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is some wicked spell check. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Cannot believe how this message turned out supposed to say hope you get a good night's sleep Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping you get the rain, not wet snow, Sam!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, big hugs, the hardest part of being a fur baby parent is making that last loving decision.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used crochet cotton for one, but was not entirely happy with it, I have done two more in fingering weight. The one I am working now is a fine lace weight on 2.25mm needles- US 1.


Beautiful bookmarks, Julie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad you are on the mend. Chips sound yummy. Will definitely try.
There were people with a motor home and several rvs on the desert where we walk. The Blue Angels were doing an air show this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful bookmarks, Julie.


Thank you, Sorlenna! I need to take a trip to get some beads- won't be this two weeks- catching up on bills.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I am so proud of myself!
> 
> I have listened to all of you make your New Year's Resolutions on finishing WIP's - and I decided to set up a way I can succeed at that also!
> 
> ...


Good on you! Setting manageable goals is one thing many people don't do, so they set themselves up for failure with resolutions. When I wanted to lose weight, I didn't say I would lose all 60 pounds "this year," but instead said three pounds a month. I met each goal which motivated me to meet the next one and more. Small steps get us there.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome backs, I am really happy to be here! 
Kay, I know how you feel, is hard to let our fur babies go, but they're better off than the pain and discomfort they have had. Pammie, I understand what you mean, I wish one of my family would help with the decision of my Tootsie, she is 17, she is eating and drinks a lot of water, she just stays in a very deep sleep all the time. She always enjoyed her bath time, now she fights it to the point that I have to make myself do it. I will have no excuses this week, will be in the 70's Monday and Tuesday. ????

Sam, we have enjoyed a second round of snow tire and daffodil season, the peach and blueberry crops got hit with this past freeze, guess my neighbors won't be sharing their harvest with me. They sure have good sweet peaches, it is really sad for the farmers who depend on these crops????

I am off for the evening, mom has chosen a movie for us to enjoy, I just hope it isn't another old one, nothing wrong with them, just that is all she has chosen lately, oh well, it is what it is.
Hugs Loves and always in my prayers,
M


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Stealing and lying are my biggest peeves!


Mine, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handsome son marianne - how is his health? --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> The color is beautiful, I guess this comment should be on the other picture, but I am just starting to figure out how the posting works again :sm03:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are also regular farm tractors, Kate.


My son had loads of toy tractors. I wish we'd kept them. In fact, I'm not really sure what happened to them. :sm13:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Buster update:
We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good. 
Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Might have been me saying to Sugarsugar that Black Cohosh can affect your liver. :sm12: :sm09: I'm getting adverts for Zenni glasses!


So am I. Luke gets cuter all the time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My son had loads of toy tractors. I wish we'd kept them. In fact, I'm not really sure what happened to them. :sm13:


 :sm24: I had no sons, but my girls had tractors and cars, bulldozers etc I think Bronwen has them still- so I guess the GK's played with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


 :sm24: Hoping that all works for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had a friend who s husband started hitting her never badly enough that she needed hospital treatment and to begin with he would say he was sorry then she said he just stopped saying sorry and acted the next day as if nothing happened . It was 10 years later when her oldest child hit her that she up and left him . Glad to say that she and her children are a lot happier now


Many many moons ago, I worked with a lady, and her husband was in the Navy, when they got married, he got stationed to Japan, was not really a drinker, they hadn't been married long but he went out with his buddies and came home drunk and hit her, she waited for him to pass out, tied him to the bed and beat him with a wire coat hanger, he never drank another drop again, and they are married to this day, quite happily. They had a fight and he went home to mom, she told him if he ever did that again, to just stay there if he wanted his mommy not a wife.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs, Kaye Jo. It's not what we think about when our pets first join our family. Glad to hear Buster has a reprieve!

Welcome back, Marianne. Glad you can go to KAP. 

Julie, the bookmarks are lovely. I tried crocheting one with tiny granny squares and found out I am definitely a knitter!!!

Sam, I love blackberries! The recipe for the cake looks delicious.

The girls are back tomorrow; Spring break went very fast. Less than two months left. Time sure flies, I had such a great time with friends in SC. It was pretty chilly there, but good friends make the weather less important.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Many many moons ago, I worked with a lady, and her husband was in the Navy, when they got married, he got stationed to Japan, was not really a drinker, they hadn't been married long but he went out with his buddies and came home drunk and hit her, she waited for him to pass out, tied him to the bed and beat him with a wire coat hanger, he never drank another drop again, and they are married to this day, quite happily. They had a fight and he went home to mom, she told him if he ever did that again, to just stay there if he wanted his mommy not a wife.


That is one way of handling things, I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kaye Jo. It's not what we think about when our pets first join our family. Thank you for putting Buster's comfort first.
> 
> Welcome back, Marianne. Glad you can go to KAP.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you! With your school system, I guess they'll all be away again over summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Althea (who used to join us way back for you who don't know her) is going through a green spell and it seems that everything she knits is green currently. I was in town the other day and saw a green knitted top- on closer inspection I saw Althea inside the top! She did show me something today she had knitted recently that had no green in it- just to prove she hadn't gone totally green!


I've noticed that I get into color ruts, it was really apparent when I was sorting stash, I had much more of a couple colors than others.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your curry sounds delicious, Kaye. You do pack a lot into a day!


It was good, thank you. 
Lol! Only when I have too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KayeJo, glad the vet could help Buster. M cat seems to be getting arthritis in his hips, especially the right one. He cries sometimes when he jumps up and had a hard time earlier today. I think he jumped down and landed badly (doesn't realize he's too old to be doing those things anymore). My heart breaks! It seems to come and go. I don't want him suffering either, though I hope we still have some good time left. The Boys will be 15 in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've noticed that I get into color ruts, it was really apparent when I was sorting stash, I had much more of a couple colors than others.


Ditto! I knew I like those colors, but it did seem unbalanced!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used crochet cotton for one, but was not entirely happy with it, I have done two more in fingering weight. The one I am working now is a fine lace weight on 2.25mm needles- US 1.


Those are great Julie, I may venture over there to do a couple. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KayeJo, glad the vet could help Buster. M cat seems to be getting arthritis in his hips, especially the right one. He cries sometimes when he jumps up and had a hard time earlier today. I think he jumped down and landed badly (doesn't realize he's too old to be doing those things anymore). My heart breaks! It seems to come and go. I don't want him suffering either, though I hope we still have some good time left. The Boys will be 15 in a couple of weeks...


It is so hard as they age. Pity their life span is so much less than ours, except for parrots and turtles- can't say I've ever wanted one of either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great Julie, I may venture over there to do a couple. :sm24:


You would be most welcome, Kaye Jo! And thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think you should come to KAP in June so you can razz him in person. Matthew loves to tease others as well. You know he is comfortable with the group when he does that. He laughs quite a bit too when we are at KAP.
> 
> Speaking of KAP, we will have some special items to bid on for the silent auction. Maddie, Bella's sister, is going to send some of her handmade jewelry to help raise money for her sister's medical care. She is so loving and thoughtful as all of the family are.


That's great that she wants to send some of her jewelry to help. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture of 'our' boy kate - does the tractor move on it's own. i think we have three or four of them out in the barn - all bought at garage sales for pennies - the boys are too big for them - i'm not sure if bentley will 'drive' them around or not. --- sam



KateB said:


> What's a John Deere?
> Edit - I googled it and think they are something like the tractor and trailer that Luke has? Talking of Luke, he had an eye test done at nursery and it has been duscovered that he needs glasses as he has an astigmatism (eyes shaped like rugby balls rather than footballs, which affects the lens.) Friday was the first day of wearing them and he did really well...time will tell if he will continue to cooperate, but he has no other option!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> If they are doing it for drug money, they have probably already stolen the money from mom and grandma before going after other people's money.


Yes, from the people closest, then moving farther afield.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


Woo Hoo! ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color.
> There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
> Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again.
> Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


We are so glad to have you back Marianne, it will be lovely to see you at KAP again. You are right, you can't be for everyone, the person that gets left out most when you try, is you. 
Shi-tzu's are so funny, mine are too, Gizmo loves water, I mean jump into the baby pool and spash. lol Now exit to bathtime, he gives you dirty looks the whole time. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your john deere tractors (toys) of yesteryear were all metal and withstood much playing. the ones today have way too much plastic on them. our tsc (tractor supply) usually has them for sale. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They are also regular farm tractors, Kate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol.
> Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
> ...


Nice to see you back Marianne.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a John Deere?
> Edit - I googled it and think they are something like the tractor and trailer that Luke has? Talking of Luke, he had an eye test done at nursery and it has been duscovered that he needs glasses as he has an astigmatism (eyes shaped like rugby balls rather than footballs, which affects the lens.) Friday was the first day of wearing them and he did really well...time will tell if he will continue to cooperate, but he has no other option!


Awe, he's such a cute, with the glasses on he looks so much older, still a cutie patootie. He has the brightest little smile/grin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will that be a prekindergarten? bentley will be four in june. the year after next - guess that would be '19 heidi will send him to prekindergarten - then kindergarten and then first grade. those three years he will be less than two miles down the road. i don't know who is going to have the worst time - bentley or heidi who will be childless for the first time in over twenty years. she is not looking forward to it. i told her she could always have another baby. rotflmao --- sam



KateB said:


> Yep, 4 now and starting school in August!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a pattern, will see if I can photo it, if not I will have to type it out as I know the link no longer works for some strange reason
> Here's a photo of the new yarn. I would have liked pink or purple but they only had green on sale for$3.99


Nice, Bonnie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


Great news!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember all those tractors except massey harris. mostly we see john deere around here. i don't know where you would go to buy a new massey fergusson. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> When I was growing up, in Scotland, it was all David Browns, but in NZ: Allis Chalmers, Massey Harris, and one other that is failing to come to mind. Now-a-days however we see a lot of John Deere. Remembered - Massey- Fergusson.
> 
> Edit: Dad was selling Farm machinery through much of my formative years, went on to Road Building machinery, and then Forestry, before he set up his own little shop selling leather goods and camping gear. He had that till about 7 years before he died at 91. He just loved the opportunity to meet people.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great picture of 'our' boy kate - does the tractor move on it's own. i think we have three or four of them out in the barn - all bought at garage sales for pennies - the boys are too big for them - i'm not sure if bentley will 'drive' them around or not. --- sam


It peddles like a bike, Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> will that be a prekindergarten? bentley will be four in june. the year after next - guess that would be '19 heidi will send him to prekindergarten - then kindergarten and then first grade. those three years he will be less than two miles down the road. i don't know who is going to have the worst time - bentley or heidi who will be childless for the first time in over twenty years. she is not looking forward to it. i told her she could always have another baby. rotflmao --- sam


He's in nursery for 5 mornings just now and will go into primary 1 in August this year - he'll be 5 in November.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish i could post the picture but don't know how - but this is the tractor the farmer who farms behind us uses - i wonder what it cost new. this one is three years old. --- sam

2014 John Deere 9560RT
Price : $324,990.00 USD



Lurker 2 said:


> When I was growing up, in Scotland, it was all David Browns, but in NZ: Allis Chalmers, Massey Harris, and one other that is failing to come to mind. Now-a-days however we see a lot of John Deere. Remembered - Massey- Fergusson.
> 
> Edit: Dad was selling Farm machinery through much of my formative years, went on to Road Building machinery, and then Forestry, before he set up his own little shop selling leather goods and camping gear. He had that till about 7 years before he died at 91. He just loved the opportunity to meet people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what all are you doing to your bathroom? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Marianne, glad to have you back, can't wait to see you in Ohio!
> 
> Sonja, glad the knee is a little better and that you have help walking the dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I came home today to David carrying Buster up the stairs to the house, while we were gone, he has deteriorated to the point that his back legs won't move for him to walk, he can stand if he's stood up, but after that it all goes down hill. We are meeting the vet at 4:30 so he can look at him and probably put him to sleep, I won't let him suffer, getting old sucks.
> Marla and I will probably be taking him in, David doesn't do well with things like this, well really, I don't think anyone does, but I won't put him through having to go with if I don't have to.
> 
> On the plus side, the holistic doctor was good, interesting, and after the 2 free consults I'll let you know what he says.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about Buster. It's never easy to let go of one of your fur friends. Sending hugs.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just made a pot of HOT SPICY ???? Chili, wow is it hot, lol! Yes I love mine spicy but I believe I put 2 tablespoons of chilli powder instead of 1, oh dear!

Have just squeezed some lemon juice into the bowl I'm eating this seems to have helped a little. Off to the grocery tomorrow to buy a large container of sour cream, that should tone it down a little I hope.

I seldom add the turkey as I seem to forget to buy it or whenever I decide to make the Chili I never seem to have the turkey in the fridge. Fabulous with or without the turkey as I've made it both ways.

Chili Recipe 

454g extra lean ground turkey
1 tbsp Olive Oil
1 large onion, chopped
5 cloves garlic, I just chop into small pieces 
1 tbsp Chili powder
1 tsp paprika
2 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp black pepper 
1 tbsp hot chocolate mix
1 can chopped tomatoes I use whatever I have in the cupboard meaning tomatoes with garlic or Chili tomatoes etc
6 cans of different beans e.g. Black beans, lentils, chick peas, white beans, mixed beans etc.
1 can of corn niblets.

Heat olive oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion then garlic, gently cook for 2 mins.
Add turkey and cook for another 8-9 mins, breaking up turkey with a wooden spoon.
Add remaining ingredients, bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer for 35-40 mins.

Serve with rice, Nash chips and your favourite toppings e.g. Grated cheese, sour cream etc.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That coffee cream cake sounds sooo good. Like I need more sweets. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

home depot - http://www.homedepot.com/b/Outdoors-Outdoor-Power-Equipment/John-Deere/N-5yc1vZbx5cZt7?&cm_mmc=SEM|THD|google|D28I+Lawn+Mowers&mid=sR6afoJA7|dc_mtid_890338a25189_pcrid_182061633822_pkw_%2Bjohn%20%2Bdeere%20%2Briders_pmt_b_product__slid_&gclid=CMSdoOy14dICFQGTaQod6woD7Q



Grandmapaula said:


> A couple of years after we moved into this house, we bought a used John Deere riding lawn mower. Bob kept that thing going for a very long time - probably close to 30 years, before he couldn't fix it any more. I loved to mow the lawn on that thing, so easy to operate. Since then we've had 2 other mowers - not John Deere - and not only were they just pieces of junk, but I refuse to mow any more since one of them almost tipped over when I was doing our little hill. Never had that problem with the Deere. Bob keeps looking for another one - maybe someday...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


That is good news for Buster and the rest of you too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mother was 42 and dad was 43 when i was born - they just saved the best until last. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> His mum is doing a part-time Masters course in Psychology (she already has her degree) and although it is only one day a week, she has a lot of work to do for it and she still works in a school as an assistant psychologist for the other 4 days. The course lasts for 3 years and she is mid-way through her 1st year at the moment, so there will be no more babies for a few years. She does have time on her side as she is only 30, (she was a young mother for nowadays having Luke at 26) but I wonder if she will want to start again by the time Luke is 7? Also by that time DS#1 will be 42.....how did that happen?!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Many many moons ago, I worked with a lady, and her husband was in the Navy, when they got married, he got stationed to Japan, was not really a drinker, they hadn't been married long but he went out with his buddies and came home drunk and hit her, she waited for him to pass out, tied him to the bed and beat him with a wire coat hanger, he never drank another drop again, and they are married to this day, quite happily. They had a fight and he went home to mom, she told him if he ever did that again, to just stay there if he wanted his mommy not a wife.


Good for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was never a doubt in our minds that you were a good daughter marianne - glad the doctor finally figured it out. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol.
> Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just made a pot of HOT SPICY ???? Chili, wow is it hot, lol! Yes I love mine spicy but I believe I put 2 tablespoons of chilli powder instead of 1, oh dear!
> 
> Have just squeezed some lemon juice into the bowl I'm eating this seems to have helped a little. Off to the grocery tomorrow to buy a large container of sour cream, that should tone it down a little I hope.
> 
> ...


I love spicy too, but not DH. When I've determined that I've over seasoned, I put in some potatoes and they absorb/dilute some of the heat. Learned that from my DMIL who was a great cook.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KayeJo, glad the vet could help Buster. M cat seems to be getting arthritis in his hips, especially the right one. He cries sometimes when he jumps up and had a hard time earlier today. I think he jumped down and landed badly (doesn't realize he's too old to be doing those things anymore). My heart breaks! It seems to come and go. I don't want him suffering either, though I hope we still have some good time left. The Boys will be 15 in a couple of weeks...


Could your vet give your cat something for the arthritis? Might be of some help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good news on Buster - hope the vet is correct.

Great recipes, Sam. So many of them, I want to try. I'm throwing an idea out here...the KAP organizing group is thinking of ideas for lunch/dinner on Friday. Please, let me know if you see something in any of Sam's recipes that you'd like us to try out to serve that day. The registration form is going out early next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am thrilled to be able to attend!!!! I received permission from my cardiologist Thursday that I can make this trip as long as I start back to the cardio rehab gym, so starting Monday I will try it again. I love the workouts it's of course my mom that causes the issues, well C is them of course, lol, all the same I am going!! I am having some pressure issues but hopefully the increase of one of my meds will take care of that. I may have to have surgery on my right thumb, it's so painful that it interferes with my knitting????????????
> 
> I had to run help mom and I forgot to send this, sorry, I will catch up later.
> Hugs Loves and Always in my prayers
> M


A friend had trigger finger surgery and she was knitting pain free in no time. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just made a pot of HOT SPICY ???? Chili, wow is it hot, lol! Yes I love mine spicy but I believe I put 2 tablespoons of chilli powder instead of 1, oh dear!
> 
> Have just squeezed some lemon juice into the bowl I'm eating this seems to have helped a little. Off to the grocery tomorrow to buy a large container of sour cream, that should tone it down a little I hope.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I made April's white chicken chili this afternoon and I did the same as you---too much chili powder but it still tastes good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother was 42 and dad was 43 when i was born - they just saved the best until last. lol --- sam


 :sm24: Happy to hear that you're feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kaye - i am so sorry about buster - it is so hard to let them go but neither do we want them to suffer. warm hugs to all of you. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I came home today to David carrying Buster up the stairs to the house, while we were gone, he has deteriorated to the point that his back legs won't move for him to walk, he can stand if he's stood up, but after that it all goes down hill. We are meeting the vet at 4:30 so he can look at him and probably put him to sleep, I won't let him suffer, getting old sucks.
> Marla and I will probably be taking him in, David doesn't do well with things like this, well really, I don't think anyone does, but I won't put him through having to go with if I don't have to.
> 
> On the plus side, the holistic doctor was good, interesting, and after the 2 free consults I'll let you know what he says.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry Buster has deteriorated, but kudos to you that you can see that he is no longer able to carry on normally. What a brave decision, if the need is there, that it is time to terminate his debilitation. Kind thoughts for you at this time. Molly to vet today, bl gluc 134, but vet says still within normal limits, though I would like it a bit lower. Wt stable at 46 pounds..hurrah. She will be having 2 cysts taken off Wednesday next as the one looks scary to me, other prob. a lymphoma, and usually benign. She will also get teeth cleaned as her breath is stinky! Of course, at her age, anesthesia is a worry, but so far this vet, a well experienced older man, has done well.


Stable weight is great, hopefully you'll be able to easily lower her levels to a level you are more comfortable with, at 134 she doesn't have a lot of wiggle room but as it is in normal levels, a good thing regardless. 
Hopefully both cysts are benign and nothing to worry about after removal. I need to brush everyone here's teeth, Buster's teeth look fabulous,he also doesn't mind brushing, Mocha's are atrocious but with his age and being a sighthound, he'll pass of natural causes before complications of his teeth and with his sensitivity to anesthesia neither the vet nor I want to put him under for it. So Marla scrapes and I brush, thankfully he doesn't mind it now that he's older, he hated it when younger. lol Ryssa hates her tooth brushings, Gizmo doesn't mind it so much. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you get the rain, not wet snow, Sam!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> So sorry KayeJo re your beloved Buster, such a tough thing to let our pets go. hugs.
> I've had a busy session with the weeds out in our front yard. It was long overdue for a good going over, and it's looking much better now.
> I've made some space for new plants and am thinking it will be cyclamen as they do well out there on the cooler south side of the house.
> I need to do plenty more out the back but am calling it quits for today, don't want to hurt myself. Time was, I could do the whole lot in one day but,
> ...


It's always hard, that's for sure, but it seems it will hopefully be a while before we have to say goodbye, hopefully the meds work great. 
David was pulling dandylions today. It was 82f. :sm06: I am used to that temp in March, in Texas! lol Not Wyoming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo: Sorry to hear about Buster; sending hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry, Kaye. As difficult as it is, you must do what is best for Buster. My little pom, Fancy, seems to be doing ok, but family thinks she doesn't have quality of life. I think I need someone to just tell me what to do. My thoughts are with you, David, and especially Buster as you deal with this.


You will know if she's having pain, discomfort, or just isn't happy anymore, otherwise she should be fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear of how things have gone for Buster, Kaye Jo- always the hardest part of pet ownership- but we do talk of quality of life.
> Be strong, for when you have to go to the vet.
> Better luck next time with the Holistic doctor.
> And that is excellent you were chosen to demonstrate at yoga!


It is, thank you, yes quality over quantity. 
Yes, we'll see how the next time works out. 
It was nice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news kaye - much more relaxed in this household also. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned about an app called ISSUU and have been flipping through knitting and crochet books and magazines while DH is watching March Madness basketball. I'm going to cancel my subscription and just review magazines before I buy them. I'm reading through Knitting Ephemera right now and enjoying it very much. Check it out if you can pull up apps on phone or tablet. I started with search in Hobbies and then knitting.


I'm going to look for that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol.
> Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
> ...


I hope so. We have missed you. I am looking forward to seeing you at KAP. I wonder what Matthew's surprises will be this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hugs to Kaye Jo, and family. It is so sad when we have to say goodbye to a fur be by.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is very sad news Kaye Jo , you and the other pups will miss him lots


Thank you. Thankfully it's not as bad as expected so God willing we'll have him with us for quite a while yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shades of 'mommy dearest.' --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Many many moons ago, I worked with a lady, and her husband was in the Navy, when they got married, he got stationed to Japan, was not really a drinker, they hadn't been married long but he went out with his buddies and came home drunk and hit her, she waited for him to pass out, tied him to the bed and beat him with a wire coat hanger, he never drank another drop again, and they are married to this day, quite happily. They had a fight and he went home to mom, she told him if he ever did that again, to just stay there if he wanted his mommy not a wife.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always give him a baby aspirin. --- sam


Sorlenna said:


> KayeJo, glad the vet could help Buster. M cat seems to be getting arthritis in his hips, especially the right one. He cries sometimes when he jumps up and had a hard time earlier today. I think he jumped down and landed badly (doesn't realize he's too old to be doing those things anymore). My heart breaks! It seems to come and go. I don't want him suffering either, though I hope we still have some good time left. The Boys will be 15 in a couple of weeks...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


Wonderful! Prayers for you and Buster that he will overcome this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope so. We have missed you. I am looking forward to seeing you at KAP. I wonder what Matthew's surprises will be this year.


Mary, you're such a tease!!! Or, is it Matthew that's sending out the teasers?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

primary 1 - i wonder what would be our equivalent? --- sam



KateB said:


> He's in nursery for 5 mornings just now and will go into primary 1 in August this year - he'll be 5 in November.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry to hear about Buster but you've given him a good life and doing a great act of love putting him down if needed. Sending you lots of {{{{hugs}}}}}


He is rather spoiled, it's going to be very hard to keep him off the sofa so I'm going to have to get creative in making it unaccessible to him. When I leave I'll put him in the bathroom with one of his dog beds and a baby gate to keep him in, that way he's not completely segregated from everyone. Hugs are always readily accepted thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, big hugs, the hardest part of being a fur baby parent is making that last loving decision.


Thank you, yes it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you for the welcome backs, I am really happy to be here!
> Kay, I know how you feel, is hard to let our fur babies go, but they're better off than the pain and discomfort they have had. Pammie, I understand what you mean, I wish one of my family would help with the decision of my Tootsie, she is 17, she is eating and drinks a lot of water, she just stays in a very deep sleep all the time. She always enjoyed her bath time, now she fights it to the point that I have to make myself do it. I will have no excuses this week, will be in the 70's Monday and Tuesday. ????
> 
> Sam, we have enjoyed a second round of snow tire and daffodil season, the peach and blueberry crops got hit with this past freeze, guess my neighbors won't be sharing their harvest with me. They sure have good sweet peaches, it is really sad for the farmers who depend on these crops????
> ...


Poor pup, but if she's not in pain, I wonder if she's losing sight so bathing is a more uncertain thing for her, or if it's just interrupting her good dreaming. There is never an easy answer for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Hoping that all works for him.


Thank you, me too. And it wasn't an outrages bill either since the vet was already going in for something else, under $100.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kaye Jo. It's not what we think about when our pets first join our family. Glad to hear Buster has a reprieve!
> 
> Welcome back, Marianne. Glad you can go to KAP.
> 
> ...


Wow, spring break certainly did go fast, hard to believe that the year is almost over for school. 
Thank you, no, we hope to have them forever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is one way of handling things, I guess.


LOL! She believed in quick and fast justice, she didn't linger over anything before taking action. Her parents died when she was in her last year or so of high school so she put off college to finish raising her little sister and put her through college, then she went to college and got married, so she'd lived some hard times before getting married, she didn't put up with being mistreated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds really good lynnette - have it copied to my word file. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Just made a pot of HOT SPICY ???? Chili, wow is it hot, lol! Yes I love mine spicy but I believe I put 2 tablespoons of chilli powder instead of 1, oh dear!
> 
> Have just squeezed some lemon juice into the bowl I'm eating this seems to have helped a little. Off to the grocery tomorrow to buy a large container of sour cream, that should tone it down a little I hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KayeJo, glad the vet could help Buster. M cat seems to be getting arthritis in his hips, especially the right one. He cries sometimes when he jumps up and had a hard time earlier today. I think he jumped down and landed badly (doesn't realize he's too old to be doing those things anymore). My heart breaks! It seems to come and go. I don't want him suffering either, though I hope we still have some good time left. The Boys will be 15 in a couple of weeks...


Thank you, me too. 
Wonder if cats can take glucosamine and stuff like dogs, human is much cheaper and works the same or better, I get Buster's at Sam's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! I knew I like those colors, but it did seem unbalanced!


Yes, mine too, and I find myself still picking those colors when looking at ordering yarn, so I'm taking pains to make sure I order different colors.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.

Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.

I haven't been through the posting yet but wanted to pop in and say " Hi " and hope everyone is doing well. I pray for you all . 

Take care and {{HUGS}} to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You would be most welcome, Kaye Jo! And thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll make one. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good news on Buster - hope the vet is correct.
> 
> Great recipes, Sam. So many of them, I want to try. I'm throwing an idea out here...the KAP organizing group is thinking of ideas for lunch/dinner on Friday. Please, let me know if you see something in any of Sam's recipes that you'd like us to try out to serve that day. The registration form is going out early next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> will that be a prekindergarten? bentley will be four in june. the year after next - guess that would be '19 heidi will send him to prekindergarten - then kindergarten and then first grade. those three years he will be less than two miles down the road. i don't know who is going to have the worst time - bentley or heidi who will be childless for the first time in over twenty years. she is not looking forward to it. i told her she could always have another baby. rotflmao --- sam


LOL! Did she throw something at you or pause to consider it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is good news for Buster and the rest of you too.


Thank you, yes it is. The pups were very happy when we brought him home, I gave Gizmo direct orders to not get Buster bouncing to play with him. lol Giz licks Buster's nose to get him to play. lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome back Marianne. I am wondering if perhaps your Tootsie (did I get that right?) could have diabetes. I know that because of her age sleeping is common, but the drinking a lot and sleeping were the first signs of diabetes in Molly. Perhaps a check with your vet to rule diabetes out is in order.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother was 42 and dad was 43 when i was born - they just saved the best until last. lol --- sam


Haha! We'll agree with that! 
:sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good news KayeJo re Buster, hopefully you have more good time ahead with him.
Just had good news from our other SIL, she had her hip operation this week, and is home and doing very well. They gave her a spinal block and it was so much easier than a full anaesthetic for her recovery. It was done privately at a cost of 25K which has eaten their savings by a huge amount. But she's in her mid 70s age wise and it was her rainy day money and well worth it by how perky she sounded. But sadly their old kitty Shadow was put to sleep this week, the neighbours found her collapsed on their lawn. She's been unwell since we saw her at Christmas time, so we knew her time was short.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good news on Buster - hope the vet is correct.
> 
> Great recipes, Sam. So many of them, I want to try. I'm throwing an idea out here...the KAP organizing group is thinking of ideas for lunch/dinner on Friday. Please, let me know if you see something in any of Sam's recipes that you'd like us to try out to serve that day. The registration form is going out early next week.


Thank you, I hope so too, Marla had thought the same as the doc before we got to the doc so hopefully, fingers and toes crossed...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for her. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She believed in quick and fast justice, she didn't linger over anything before taking action. Her parents died when she was in her last year or so of high school so she put off college to finish raising her little sister and put her through college, then she went to college and got married, so she'd lived some hard times before getting married, she didn't put up with being mistreated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news kaye - much more relaxed in this household also. --- sam


Yes, thank you, I think we all are just pooped now, Gizmo's out like a light up by David.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was nothing handy --- thank goodness. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Did she throw something at you or pause to consider it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.
> 
> Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.
> 
> ...


That's terrific news that the quilt is appreciated. Also, good news on the toes. Good to see you posting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could always give him a baby aspirin. --- sam


I don't think cats can have asprin, I can't say for certain, but I think asprin will kill a cat.

Okay, here's what I found, they can have it, but, well here is from All Feline Hospital just for FYI for anyone with cats that wonders. 
Cats metabolize aspirin very differently than people or dogs, and it take them 48 hours to metabolize one little half of a low dose aspirin. NEVER EVER give your cat Tylenol or Ibuprofen. Tylenol is a caticide. It will shut down your cat's liver, and be a very painful way to die.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, Wonderful news, worthy of celebration! So happy for you.
Sorienna, WHY have I never thought of 3 lbs/month as a goal? I self defeat by reaching for ridiculous goal and then go back to pig out when I don't reach it. Three pounds per month is still 30 pounds in 10 months. Brilliant!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.
> 
> Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.
> 
> ...


Great news on your feet! That's fantastic. :sm24: 
Great that the quilt was loved, and really great of your SIL to let you know. Too bad that the other things weren't as appreciated but the quilt is the important thing anyway as it was made with so much love by you. Hopefully everything will keep looking up. :sm24:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just don't get too carried away. I let my kids sell their stuff at garage sales or gave it away, except for a few things & there are some I wish we'd kept. Especially the small John Deeres as you can't buy such good ones now


I grew up in the late 1940's and 1950's. I had a tin dollhouse and lots of very detailed furniture. There was a company called Renwal (some will remember them for model kits and the Visible man and Visible woman figures) but before that they made doll furniture. Very colorful and lots of detail, such as a sewing machine with a treadle, a machine head that lifted out of the cabinet, and a needle that went up and down. When I was about twelve I thought I was too old for toys so I let my young nieces and nephews play with it. Between them and the neighborhood kids, they destroyed almost all the furniture AND the dollhouse. My mother was furious! She managed to rescue a few pieces, one of which was a baby grand piano. When I got older I always regretted not keeping my doll furniture. Then along came Ebay! I found the same dollhouse and many of the same pieces of furniture. Over the next few years I bought almost all the pieces I lost including the dollhouse ( all except for the smoking stand, but smoking was out of favor by then ) LOL. Of course this cost me much more than what they cost way back then. But it was worth it to me! If I ever figure out how to do pictures, I would like to show them to you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:25 pm and I am caught up finally. 

Woke up to snow????

Also to find that my phone and Internet had been shit off. So a few hours of phonecards and straightening it out and voila. ????

Kaye so happy to hear Buster is home. 
Julie love the color of the green gansey.
Welcome home Marianne☺☺☺
Jeanette thank you for your message the end of last week's ktp ❤
Kiwifrau how awful this happened to you????

I finished the vest last night and booties today for Jodi to give at her cousin baby shower tomorrow. 

Curled up in bed and hoping to get a good sleep tonight. See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> your john deere tractors (toys) of yesteryear were all metal and withstood much playing. the ones today have way too much plastic on them. our tsc (tractor supply) usually has them for sale. --- sam


That is the way the world is going, Sam! Plastic everything!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Another funny story about my dollhouse. The Renwal Family was also very detailed. They were plastic with rivets that made the arms and legs moveable. These figures were hard to come by. So when I got the first Father (he was in a brown suit instead of the blue suit like I had) his rivets were loose and he could not sit up in a chair. I waited and finally found a Father that was in better condition and had a blue suit! I was out to lunch with a friend who knew about my pursuit of my childhood toys, and I said to her "Guess what! I just got a new man!" Just then the waitress came up, and since she was familiar with my husband and me, I quickly had to explain I was talking about a toy!! I now say the first man is the good for nothing uncle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember all those tractors except massey harris. mostly we see john deere around here. i don't know where you would go to buy a new massey fergusson. --- sam


It is the same here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wish i could post the picture but don't know how - but this is the tractor the farmer who farms behind us uses - i wonder what it cost new. this one is three years old. --- sam
> 
> 2014 John Deere 9560RT
> Price : $324,990.00 USD


sounds like a king's ransom to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good news KayeJo re Buster, hopefully you have more good time ahead with him.
> Just had good news from our other SIL, she had her hip operation this week, and is home and doing very well. They gave her a spinal block and it was so much easier than a full anaesthetic for her recovery. It was done privately at a cost of 25K which has eaten their savings by a huge amount. But she's in her mid 70s age wise and it was her rainy day money and well worth it by how perky she sounded. But sadly their old kitty Shadow was put to sleep this week, the neighbours found her collapsed on their lawn. She's been unwell since we saw her at Christmas time, so we knew her time was short.


I sure hope so, he's not walking yet, perse`, but he is drinking and eating so that is good. Hopefully by morning he'll be able to get around the house with not too much problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> mother was 42 and dad was 43 when i was born - they just saved the best until last. lol --- sam


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> there was nothing handy --- thank goodness. --- sam


LOL! Lucky!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and me both. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, Wonderful news, worthy of celebration! So happy for you.
> Sorienna, WHY have I never thought of 3 lbs/month as a goal? I self defeat by reaching for ridiculous goal and then go back to pig out when I don't reach it. Three pounds per month is still 30 pounds in 10 months. Brilliant!


Thank you, I am hopeful. 
My goal for weight loss is to be able to sit in full lotus and lay flat across my legs, I may take a while, but I'm making baby goals between now and then. lol The smaller my belly gets the more I'll be able to do. :sm23: I hope. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, thank you, yes quality over quantity.
> Yes, we'll see how the next time works out.
> It was nice.


Very definitely, but of course we know now that Buster has a reprieve!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


As adults we always worry about how little ones will adapt to glasses. My daughter got glasses when she was about six years old. As we left the dr's office I was thinking about how she would handle them. Then she said to me "Look Mommy! Now if you get glasses you will be just like Daddy and Me!"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I grew up in the late 1940's and 1950's. I had a tin dollhouse and lots of very detailed furniture. There was a company called Renwal (some will remember them for model kits and the Visible man and Visible woman figures) but before that they made doll furniture. Very colorful and lots of detail, such as a sewing machine with a treadle, a machine head that lifted out of the cabinet, and a needle that went up and down. When I was about twelve I thought I was too old for toys so I let my young nieces and nephews play with it. Between them and the neighborhood kids, they destroyed almost all the furniture AND the dollhouse. My mother was furious! She managed to rescue a few pieces, one of which was a baby grand piano. When I got older I always regretted not keeping my doll furniture. Then along came Ebay! I found the same dollhouse and many of the same pieces of furniture. Over the next few years I bought almost all the pieces I lost including the dollhouse ( all except for the smoking stand, but smoking was out of favor by then ) LOL. Of course this cost me much more than what they cost way back then. But it was worth it to me! If I ever figure out how to do pictures, I would like to show them to you!


It's great that you were able to find them and re-collect them, it would be fascinating to see them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too. And it wasn't an outrages bill either since the vet was already going in for something else, under $100.


That is good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:25 pm and I am caught up finally.
> 
> Woke up to snow????
> 
> ...


Glad you got your phone and internet straightened out, that was a tense while for you I'm sure. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She believed in quick and fast justice, she didn't linger over anything before taking action. Her parents died when she was in her last year or so of high school so she put off college to finish raising her little sister and put her through college, then she went to college and got married, so she'd lived some hard times before getting married, she didn't put up with being mistreated.


Not my style at all- I put up with things for far too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another funny story about my dollhouse. The Renwal Family was also very detailed. They were plastic with rivets that made the arms and legs moveable. These figures were hard to come by. So when I got the first Father (he was in a brown suit instead of the blue suit like I had) his rivets were loose and he could not sit up in a chair. I waited and finally found a Father that was in better condition and had a blue suit! I was out to lunch with a friend who knew about my pursuit of my childhood toys, and I said to her "Guess what! I just got a new man!" Just then the waitress came up, and since she was familiar with my husband and me, I quickly had to explain I was talking about a toy!! I now say the first man is the good for nothing uncle.


LOLOL!!!
My mom had a couple of wigs when I was little and we lived on Adak Naval Base, Alaska, she wore one out to the officers club when we went to dinner one Friday or Saturday night, I was about 6 I think, anyway, the waitress new my mom and dad well and asked my dad what happened to my mom, did they get divorced? LOLOL! My mom laughed about that for years, Dad said no, he just got a new woman every once in a while, then explained she had a wig on for a change of hair color/style. lolol 
:sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very definitely, but of course we know now that Buster has a reprieve!


I certainly hope so anyway. He said we'd know by tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> As adults we always worry about how little ones will adapt to glasses. My daughter got glasses when she was about six years old. As we left the dr's office I was thinking about how she would handle them. Then she said to me "Look Mommy! Now if you get glasses you will be just like Daddy and Me!"


It's amazing how quickly they adapt isn't it? I think if they have someone they love or look up to that has the same thing, they accept it much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not my style at all- I put up with things for far too long.


You are not alone, there are many women who wait, hoping that things will get better. 
I am a very "hit the nail over the head" person. When David and I hadn't been together too long, but long enough(a couple years), he said something mean and I told him that if that's the way he felt to not let the door hit him on the ass on the way out, that that was something his mother would have said and I would not live that way, he said he didn't mean it, I told him YES he did mean it, he just didn't expect me to pick up on the way he meant it, he's been much more thoughtful about how he says things, never said anything hurtful like that since. We practice building each other up instead of tearing each other down, I hear so many young people tearing each other down these days and they wonder why their relationships don't last, gee I wonder.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color.
> There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
> Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again.
> Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


It'll be great to keep 'seeing' you again Marianne. We ahve missed you- at least Gwen has kept us informed of what has been going on. But will be good to hear it form the horses mouth so to speak.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

KateB said:


> His mum is doing a part-time Masters course in Psychology (she already has her degree) and although it is only one day a week, she has a lot of work to do for it and she still works in a school as an assistant psychologist for the other 4 days. The course lasts for 3 years and she is mid-way through her 1st year at the moment, so there will be no more babies for a few years. She does have time on her side as she is only 30, (she was a young mother for nowadays having Luke at 26) but I wonder if she will want to start again by the time Luke is 7? Also by that time DS#1 will be 42.....how did that happen?!!!


There were nine years between my two kids. My husband worked in the steel industry which was going down the tubes, and we just kept putting off having another baby. My sister used to yell at me that I didn't want DD to be an only child, because she would have nobody when DH and I were gone. Then one Sunday in church, the pastor said "not to decide is to decide." My son was born when I was 36. Even with the age difference they were very close (except when she was thirteen and he was four) As it turned out, he is the "only" now. That's why I am glad he finally met someone.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine are 6 yrs apart, I always say it took me that long to get stupid again????DS1 was a nightmare baby, he cried for months, we weren't sure we wanted to risk that again. When he has 18 months we found out the problem was a hernia but by then he expected to be carried & walked every night????
> DS2 was much easier until he got whooping cough at 3.5 months, then it was no sleep for about 3 months


That's why I am so adamant about vaccines. As a pediatric nurse I took care of the poor little babies with whooping cough. It was terrible. I also had a few patients who died from measles encephalitis. I know there are some who don't agree, but I really feel strongly about the issue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


Makes him look even older! good that they can pick things up early. Hopefully He will remain happy to wear his glasses (you really must learn the right term you know!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i think that does it for the aspirin. thanks kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I don't think cats can have asprin, I can't say for certain, but I think asprin will kill a cat.
> 
> Okay, here's what I found, they can have it, but, well here is from All Feline Hospital just for FYI for anyone with cats that wonders.
> Cats metabolize aspirin very differently than people or dogs, and it take them 48 hours to metabolize one little half of a low dose aspirin. NEVER EVER give your cat Tylenol or Ibuprofen. Tylenol is a caticide. It will shut down your cat's liver, and be a very painful way to die.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> That's why I am so adamant about vaccines. As a pediatric nurse I took care of the poor little babies with whooping cough. It was terrible. I also had a few patients who died from measles encephalitis. I know there are some who don't agree, but I really feel strongly about the issue.


The holistic doctor today said that he doesn't agree that vaccines cause Autism and such and that children should be vaccinated. 
There was a study in Florida where they biopsied portions of the umbilicle cord of over 300 babies and there were so many toxins I think over 40 in each one, that babies are being born toxic and the vaccine is just the final straw on what the system can handle, that's his take on it anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i think that does it for the aspirin. thanks kaye. --- sam


I'm so glad that I asked the doc if I should continue to give Buster his asprin, he said no, not with the prednisone, I'd have given it too him if I hadn't asked, or if Marla didn't think to tell me not to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is katie your daughter or granddaughter? --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.
> 
> Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't believe I'm caught up, I'm off to knit and watch tv. See you all tomorrow. Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whether you are limber or not - that just sounds painful. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I am hopeful.
> My goal for weight loss is to be able to sit in full lotus and lay flat across my legs, I may take a while, but I'm making baby goals between now and then. lol The smaller my belly gets the more I'll be able to do. :sm23: I hope. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am off to bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


What a relief for you all- and hopefully he will actually end up feeling better as a result!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Stable weight is great, hopefully you'll be able to easily lower her levels to a level you are more comfortable with, at 134 she doesn't have a lot of wiggle room but as it is in normal levels, a good thing regardless.
> Hopefully both cysts are benign and nothing to worry about after removal. I need to brush everyone here's teeth, Buster's teeth look fabulous,he also doesn't mind brushing, Mocha's are atrocious but with his age and being a sighthound, he'll pass of natural causes before complications of his teeth and with his sensitivity to anesthesia neither the vet nor I want to put him under for it. So Marla scrapes and I brush, thankfully he doesn't mind it now that he's older, he hated it when younger. lol Ryssa hates her tooth brushings, Gizmo doesn't mind it so much. lol


I've never heard of brushing dogs teeth????Ours gets milkbones occasionally but that all.
Good to hear the vet could treat Buster


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's always hard, that's for sure, but it seems it will hopefully be a while before we have to say goodbye, hopefully the meds work great.
> David was pulling dandylions today. It was 82f. :sm06: I am used to that temp in March, in Texas! lol Not Wyoming.


& I thought we were having a heat wave at 1c/33F


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> That coffee cream cake sounds sooo good. Like I need more sweets. :sm11:


I'm not even looking at any recipes that look sweet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.
> 
> Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the quilt arrived & was appreciated, too bad the other gifts weren't.
Good your feet are getting better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good news KayeJo re Buster, hopefully you have more good time ahead with him.
> Just had good news from our other SIL, she had her hip operation this week, and is home and doing very well. They gave her a spinal block and it was so much easier than a full anaesthetic for her recovery. It was done privately at a cost of 25K which has eaten their savings by a huge amount. But she's in her mid 70s age wise and it was her rainy day money and well worth it by how perky she sounded. But sadly their old kitty Shadow was put to sleep this week, the neighbours found her collapsed on their lawn. She's been unwell since we saw her at Christmas time, so we knew her time was short.


Good the surgery went well but crazy to have to pay so much, is that to get it done faster?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I grew up in the late 1940's and 1950's. I had a tin dollhouse and lots of very detailed furniture. There was a company called Renwal (some will remember them for model kits and the Visible man and Visible woman figures) but before that they made doll furniture. Very colorful and lots of detail, such as a sewing machine with a treadle, a machine head that lifted out of the cabinet, and a needle that went up and down. When I was about twelve I thought I was too old for toys so I let my young nieces and nephews play with it. Between them and the neighborhood kids, they destroyed almost all the furniture AND the dollhouse. My mother was furious! She managed to rescue a few pieces, one of which was a baby grand piano. When I got older I always regretted not keeping my doll furniture. Then along came Ebay! I found the same dollhouse and many of the same pieces of furniture. Over the next few years I bought almost all the pieces I lost including the dollhouse ( all except for the smoking stand, but smoking was out of favor by then ) LOL. Of course this cost me much more than what they cost way back then. But it was worth it to me! If I ever figure out how to do pictures, I would like to show them to you!


Sounds like a beautiful toy. I'm glad you could replace it. I have a rocking chair I got for Christmas when I was 2 or 3 & a bride doll tucked in the closet, the only things that were kept from my childhood. Because we moved from Ontario when I was 13 many things my mom might have kept were gone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sounds like a king's ransom to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All machinery is crazy expensive these days, along with everything else needed for farming, fertilizers, chemicals .. .. soon as it looks like the farmer will make much $$$ the input costs go up, DH calls it "farming the farmer"????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I am hopeful.
> My goal for weight loss is to be able to sit in full lotus and lay flat across my legs, I may take a while, but I'm making baby goals between now and then. lol The smaller my belly gets the more I'll be able to do. :sm23: I hope. :sm16:


I don't care how flat my tummy is, I'd never get in that position ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.
> 
> Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.
> 
> ...


Great that the quilt was appreciated-and that they let you know as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> That's why I am so adamant about vaccines. As a pediatric nurse I took care of the poor little babies with whooping cough. It was terrible. I also had a few patients who died from measles encephalitis. I know there are some who don't agree, but I really feel strongly about the issue.


I'm also adamant about that & tried to lobby our local school board to make it mandatory for admission to school as it is in some provinces but just keep getting the run around. It makes me crazy. I think if people don't vaccinate & their child dies of a preventable disease they should be charged.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good the surgery went well but crazy to have to pay so much, is that to get it done faster?


Yes because as poor Julie knows, to get it done on the public hospital system which is free, the waiting lists are endless. 
Jennie our SIL is fortunate in that they have the funds to be able to afford to have it done privately. An irony is that the same surgeons who do the private work also work in the public system. So unfair, to all those who wait in so much pain to be helped.

News just in Chuck Berry has passed aged 90, another icon of music gone from this world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, Wonderful news, worthy of celebration! So happy for you.
> Sorienna, WHY have I never thought of 3 lbs/month as a goal? I self defeat by reaching for ridiculous goal and then go back to pig out when I don't reach it. Three pounds per month is still 30 pounds in 10 months. Brilliant!


Long term goals are good but they need to be achieved with short term goals or you feel like you aren't getting there.
That is why I don't like 2 at a time socks. After knitting a sock I feel I have achieved something and usually get onto the next one. But after the same amount of knitting with 2 at once I have nothing to show for it. Most of my attempts at 2 at a time are still UFOs, the ones I have finished I turned into one at a time so despite teaching 2 at a time here on KP I have never finished a pair that way. Well I guess it avoids second sock syndrome as I never have a first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Another funny story about my dollhouse. The Renwal Family was also very detailed. They were plastic with rivets that made the arms and legs moveable. These figures were hard to come by. So when I got the first Father (he was in a brown suit instead of the blue suit like I had) his rivets were loose and he could not sit up in a chair. I waited and finally found a Father that was in better condition and had a blue suit! I was out to lunch with a friend who knew about my pursuit of my childhood toys, and I said to her "Guess what! I just got a new man!" Just then the waitress came up, and since she was familiar with my husband and me, I quickly had to explain I was talking about a toy!! I now say the first man is the good for nothing uncle.


How exciting to have been finding all those pieces that mean so much ot you. Imagine the rumours that could hav ebeen spread about you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> That's why I am so adamant about vaccines. As a pediatric nurse I took care of the poor little babies with whooping cough. It was terrible. I also had a few patients who died from measles encephalitis. I know there are some who don't agree, but I really feel strongly about the issue.


Vicky is totally for them as well becuase as a paediatrician she has seen many with complications who for good reasons hadn't been immunised. And of course if these kids (usually kids anyway) catch one of them they are much likely to have complications as often it is becuase of compromised immune systems (or young and the immune systems are not yet fully developed) and so less able to fight it. And I too am totally for them BTW.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The holistic doctor today said that he doesn't agree that vaccines cause Autism and such and that children should be vaccinated.
> There was a study in Florida where they biopsied portions of the umbilicle cord of over 300 babies and there were so many toxins I think over 40 in each one, that babies are being born toxic and the vaccine is just the final straw on what the system can handle, that's his take on it anyway.


Good to hear a holistic doctor for immunisations (is he a medical doctor who is into holistic medicine?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm also adamant about that & tried to lobby our local school board to make it mandatory for admission to school as it is in some provinces but just keep getting the run around. It makes me crazy. I think if people don't vaccinate & their child dies of a preventable disease they should be charged.


I'm more worried about the kids who can't be immunised and are exposed to them through others irresponsibility.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.
> 
> Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.
> 
> ...


And there is a load of Birthday Wishes for you, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:25 pm and I am caught up finally.
> 
> Woke up to snow????
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel! Hoping you are getting that much needed good sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You are not alone, there are many women who wait, hoping that things will get better.
> I am a very "hit the nail over the head" person. When David and I hadn't been together too long, but long enough(a couple years), he said something mean and I told him that if that's the way he felt to not let the door hit him on the ass on the way out, that that was something his mother would have said and I would not live that way, he said he didn't mean it, I told him YES he did mean it, he just didn't expect me to pick up on the way he meant it, he's been much more thoughtful about how he says things, never said anything hurtful like that since. We practice building each other up instead of tearing each other down, I hear so many young people tearing each other down these days and they wonder why their relationships don't last, gee I wonder.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> All machinery is crazy expensive these days, along with everything else needed for farming, fertilizers, chemicals .. .. soon as it looks like the farmer will make much $$$ the input costs go up, DH calls it "farming the farmer"????


 :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes because as poor Julie knows, to get it done on the public hospital system which is free, the waiting lists are endless.
> Jennie our SIL is fortunate in that they have the funds to be able to afford to have it done privately. An irony is that the same surgeons who do the private work also work in the public system. So unfair, to all those who wait in so much pain to be helped.
> 
> News just in Chuck Berry has passed aged 90, another icon of music gone from this world.


And of course we have a burgeoning older population.

I grew up on those songs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am aware of that! It was not easy for my Mum, and I had fully expected similar. I'll have to make you a Gansey!


I havent been able to wear any type of jumper the last few years, I need thin layers on layers in Winter so I can "get them off" quick smart if I have hot flush. But lovely offer. I dont even wear winter pjs any more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Are you drinking lots of water Sugar? Taking vitamin Bs help, too. Sorry your temps and humidity are trying you! Our day dawned dark and gloomy, and 35°f - not typical March weather for us. It will be a good day to knit!


Yes I drink heaps of water. I should maybe get onto the Bs vitamins. I will pop into chemist this week. Thanks. I was taking restavit tablets for couple of years but I didnt think they helped really.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning everyone, have done my early morning chores now settled for a bit of online time. Lurker your sweater is beautiful, I love the color.
> There are a lot of new names so forgive if I mix up who is who.
> Gwen has kept me up with many happenings, I am just sorry that I have not been with you for so long. Trying to be everything to everyone is something I can no longer be. I chose being back with my friends and Sisters and Brothers here in the KTP than the other options. Long story not worth typing, oh those that kept up on FB, you won't see me very often, if ever again.
> Now I am of for a bit, for the next little bit, need to see if I can have time to give my dog a bath today. She is a 17 year old Shi-zu and she hates bath time now, lol, wants only to have food and water and treats when she remembers to potty outside????


I am so glad you are back with us. We have missed you a lot. As you say you cant be everything to everyone and you need some "me" time. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I had no sons, but my girls had tractors and cars, bulldozers etc I think Bronwen has them still- so I guess the GK's played with them.


It was Tonka trucks here when 2 older sons were little , made of metal and fairly expensive . Husbands uncle used to buy them as gifts for sons they had every vehicle you could think of for a construction site which was the corner of the back garden including a large crane , they all came out again when youngest got to that age , he sure did love to dig . I wasn't to happy when he moved the site saying that the digging was all done there and needed doing here now right in the middle of my flower bed . The trucks are up in the loft now along with plenty of other toys I definitely need to get up there for a good tidy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


Aaaw he is still just SOOOO cute! And Luke I just love your tractor! How cool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Many many moons ago, I worked with a lady, and her husband was in the Navy, when they got married, he got stationed to Japan, was not really a drinker, they hadn't been married long but he went out with his buddies and came home drunk and hit her, she waited for him to pass out, tied him to the bed and beat him with a wire coat hanger, he never drank another drop again, and they are married to this day, quite happily. They had a fight and he went home to mom, she told him if he ever did that again, to just stay there if he wanted his mommy not a wife.


That's my kind of woman ???? we watched a programme once about abuse and I told my husband that if he ever raised a hand to me that he better sleep with one eye open as I would wait till he was asleep and use the frying pan before leaving ,

Glad to hear that Buster came home again , hope he is now up and walking


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kaye Jo. It's not what we think about when our pets first join our family. Glad to hear Buster has a reprieve!
> 
> Welcome back, Marianne. Glad you can go to KAP.
> 
> ...


Schools here have a week break in February but not college or universities, they are off a while longer at Easter than schools 3 weeks instead of 2 supposedly to get on with studies and course work done


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol.
> Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
> ...


You are doing an amazing job looking after your mum. My mum is in care at 91 and is very frail, just sitting in one of those princess chairs during the day. She is very tired also. The staff are wonderful though but there isnt a lot of quality of life left.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marikayknits said:


> I grew up in the late 1940's and 1950's. I had a tin dollhouse and lots of very detailed furniture. There was a company called Renwal (some will remember them for model kits and the Visible man and Visible woman figures) but before that they made doll furniture. Very colorful and lots of detail, such as a sewing machine with a treadle, a machine head that lifted out of the cabinet, and a needle that went up and down. When I was about twelve I thought I was too old for toys so I let my young nieces and nephews play with it. Between them and the neighborhood kids, they destroyed almost all the furniture AND the dollhouse. My mother was furious! She managed to rescue a few pieces, one of which was a baby grand piano. When I got older I always regretted not keeping my doll furniture. Then along came Ebay! I found the same dollhouse and many of the same pieces of furniture. Over the next few years I bought almost all the pieces I lost including the dollhouse ( all except for the smoking stand, but smoking was out of favor by then ) LOL. Of course this cost me much more than what they cost way back then. But it was worth it to me! If I ever figure out how to do pictures, I would like to show them to you!


I loved my old dolls house when I was little , hope you figure out how to post pictures would love to see yours . If you have pictures on your computer or whatever device you use its fairly simple to post pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I thought we were having a heat wave at 1c/33F


As the snow started to melt now Bonnie . Here it's been between 10c and 16 c for a couple of weeks now even got as high as 17 one day , everywhere is turning green all the bushes and climbing plants .Trees are getting leaves . Cherry blossom is out and happily my fruit bushes that oldest son bought me in September are growing and sprouting new leaves


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo: Sorry to hear about Buster; sending hugs.


From me too....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I havent been able to wear any type of jumper the last few years, I need thin layers on layers in Winter so I can "get them off" quick smart if I have hot flush. But lovely offer. I dont even wear winter pjs any more.


Have you got your own little central heating going on :sm01: 
I get it because of my thyroid problem , one minute I can be absolutely freezing cold were you can see me shivering I'm that chilled next I'm so hot I could quite happily sit in the freezer, thankfully it's not so bad since they gave me a higher level of medication I do still get very hot sometimes


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


Oh good news! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I had no sons, but my girls had tractors and cars, bulldozers etc I think Bronwen has them still- so I guess the GK's played with them.


I had Tonka trucks etc when my DS was little. After both kids grew out of sandpit playing I got rid of them. Why oh why didnt I keep them... Serena loves little trucks etc. I do have some plastic ones though. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Many many moons ago, I worked with a lady, and her husband was in the Navy, when they got married, he got stationed to Japan, was not really a drinker, they hadn't been married long but he went out with his buddies and came home drunk and hit her, she waited for him to pass out, tied him to the bed and beat him with a wire coat hanger, he never drank another drop again, and they are married to this day, quite happily. They had a fight and he went home to mom, she told him if he ever did that again, to just stay there if he wanted his mommy not a wife.


 :sm06: Gosh, good for her!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello All!

Julie, finally found your bookmarks and gansey. Such beautiful knitting. It must be fun doing a smaller project like a bookmark, but still a lot of stitches with size 1 US needles and lace patterns. Hope you are doing ok and will soon get some help with your hip.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great news on your feet! That's fantastic. :sm24:
> Great that the quilt was loved, and really great of your SIL to let you know. Too bad that the other things weren't as appreciated but the quilt is the important thing anyway as it was made with so much love by you. Hopefully everything will keep looking up. :sm24:


Ditto to all the above.... I am so glad SIL made contact. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> wish i could post the picture but don't know how - but this is the tractor the farmer who farms behind us uses - i wonder what it cost new. this one is three years old. --- sam
> 
> 2014 John Deere 9560RT
> Price : $324,990.00 USD


This it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I thought we were having a heat wave at 1c/33F


 :sm06: :sm24: Will it start to get a bit warmer there soon?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky is totally for them as well becuase as a paediatrician she has seen many with complications who for good reasons hadn't been immunised. And of course if these kids (usually kids anyway) catch one of them they are much likely to have complications as often it is becuase of compromised immune systems (or young and the immune systems are not yet fully developed) and so less able to fight it. And I too am totally for them BTW.


And me too. Children here cant go to Day Care unless they are fully immunised. Not sure if they have made the same rule as yet for school entry but I think they are going to.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> primary 1 - i wonder what would be our equivalent? --- sam


I think it's kindergarten. My friend's wee boy was in P1 here when they went out to PA and he went into kindergarten.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got your own little central heating going on :sm01:
> I get it because of my thyroid problem , one minute I can be absolutely freezing cold were you can see me shivering I'm that chilled next I'm so hot I could quite happily sit in the freezer, thankfully it's not so bad since they gave me a higher level of medication I do still get very hot sometimes


Yes I DO! LOL. I have been known to stand in front of fridge with door open for couple of mins during the night. Good grief.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I grew up in the late 1940's and 1950's. I had a tin dollhouse and lots of very detailed furniture. There was a company called Renwal (some will remember them for model kits and the Visible man and Visible woman figures) but before that they made doll furniture. Very colorful and lots of detail, such as a sewing machine with a treadle, a machine head that lifted out of the cabinet, and a needle that went up and down. When I was about twelve I thought I was too old for toys so I let my young nieces and nephews play with it. Between them and the neighborhood kids, they destroyed almost all the furniture AND the dollhouse. My mother was furious! She managed to rescue a few pieces, one of which was a baby grand piano. When I got older I always regretted not keeping my doll furniture. Then along came Ebay! I found the same dollhouse and many of the same pieces of furniture. Over the next few years I bought almost all the pieces I lost including the dollhouse ( all except for the smoking stand, but smoking was out of favor by then ) LOL. Of course this cost me much more than what they cost way back then. But it was worth it to me! If I ever figure out how to do pictures, I would like to show them to you!


Would love to see them. I wasn't a very girlie little girl (asked for and got a red plastic fire engine for my 4th birthday, remember it yet!) but I did have a doll's house that I loved.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't care how flat my tummy is, I'd never get in that position ????


Me neither! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I havent been able to wear any type of jumper the last few years, I need thin layers on layers in Winter so I can "get them off" quick smart if I have hot flush. But lovely offer. I dont even wear winter pjs any more.


When I was at that stage and still working I felt like Cardigan Woman as I just couldn't wear a jumper....come to think of it I still have very few sweaters.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was Tonka trucks here when 2 older sons were little , made of metal and fairly expensive . Husbands uncle used to buy them as gifts for sons they had every vehicle you could think of for a construction site which was the corner of the back garden including a large crane , they all came out again when youngest got to that age , he sure did love to dig . I wasn't to happy when he moved the site saying that the digging was all done there and needed doing here now right in the middle of my flower bed . The trucks are up in the loft now along with plenty of other toys I definitely need to get up there for a good tidy


Luke would love your house, he's really into construction vehicles in a big way!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got your own little central heating going on :sm01:
> I get it because of my thyroid problem , one minute I can be absolutely freezing cold were you can see me shivering I'm that chilled next I'm so hot I could quite happily sit in the freezer, thankfully it's not so bad since they gave me a higher level of medication I do still get very hot sometimes


We used to call them Tropical moments or Power surges!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh wow, forgot it was a new KTP and I've been posting away on the old KTP. :sm12: think I've already been on this one too. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We used to call them Tropical moments or Power surges!


I like those. In Germany tHey were Sonnenhitze, which I translate as sun heat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When I was at that stage and still working I felt like Cardigan Woman as I just couldn't wear a jumper....come to think of it I still have very few sweaters.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke would love your house, he's really into construction vehicles in a big way!


Think mishka would help him dig .????it's amazing how big a hole she can dig in just a couple of minutes . Although apart from one little corner spot she has thank fully stopped


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm not even looking at any recipes that look sweet.


I swear I gain weight just looking at them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> All machinery is crazy expensive these days, along with everything else needed for farming, fertilizers, chemicals .. .. soon as it looks like the farmer will make much $$$ the input costs go up, DH calls it "farming the farmer"????


The people we should be so thankful to, our farmers, sure do have it tougH. Sounds like your DH nailed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, how is the knee today? I imagine this will be painful a long time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We used to call them Tropical moments or Power surges!


Yep! Power surges or personal summer here. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So if you use FaceTime, do you put in a phone number and is it free? 

If the other person doesn't have FaceTime, but Skype can you talk with one another?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As the snow started to melt now Bonnie . Here it's been between 10c and 16 c for a couple of weeks now even got as high as 17 one day , everywhere is turning green all the bushes and climbing plants .Trees are getting leaves . Cherry blossom is out and happily my fruit bushes that oldest son bought me in September are growing and sprouting new leaves


New life from him- hoping they stay healthy for you as they have so much meaning to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So if you use FaceTime, do you put in a phone number and is it free?
> 
> If the other person doesn't have FaceTime, but Skype can you talk with one another?


Face time is only between Apple products.
Need Skype downloaded to connect with non-Apple products.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Don't know why it wouldn't let me add this photo to my last post, but here's the boy in his glasses. (Excuse the fact that he's also eating a sausage!) I kept calling them his specs and being told, "No Gran, they're glasses!"


Kate he is just the cutest!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KayeJo that is wonderful news about Buster!!! I know you wouldn't give this a try if you didn't trust your vet; you seem to make good decisions for you furbabies. Will keep Buster in my prayers that this treatment will work. Give him a pat for me along with a scratch behind his ears.



Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Thanks for that info. I did wrap her in a towel but she sure didn't like it. I always say "wipe your feet" when she comes in but that doesn't help with the snowballs. It took a while for me to get her dry and then had to wipe the floor as well.


Liz we just do what we need to for our pups, right!? Candy is furrier than my Mia, I am sure that makes a difference. Someday soon our snow will melt!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was growing up, in Scotland, it was all David Browns, but in NZ: Allis Chalmers, Massey Harris, and one other that is failing to come to mind. Now-a-days however we see a lot of John Deere. Remembered - Massey- Fergusson.
> 
> Edit: Dad was selling Farm machinery through much of my formative years, went on to Road Building machinery, and then Forestry, before he set up his own little shop selling leather goods and camping gear. He had that till about 7 years before he died at 91. He just loved the opportunity to meet people.


Julie your Dad sounds like he was a dear soul!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in between Mom chores, I had to be at doctor appointments this week plus mom had had one, so her room was deep in magazines and newspapers. I am doing my best to get her up and out of her room during the day, but she just wants to sleep. Then when she sees the doctor, she says that we don't want to do anything with her, our new doctor is wonderful, she did a surprise home visit using FaceTime, now I no longer am the bad daughter, lol.
> Anyway am done with all but the cleaning of the tv screen and her mirror.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome backs, I plan to stay for a long while ????
> ...


Bless you for taking such good care of your mom, Marianne.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Shirley (Designer1234) a wee while ago- she says hello to everyone, she is very busy with life, but often reads the summaries at the beginning.


So nice that you can catch up with Shirley! Hi, Shirley!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> it's up and down april - but lately more up then down which is always good. --- sam


Glad to hear it Sam! We finally have sunshine and temps edging up towards 50°! Yay! Hopefully by the end of today a lot of the snow will be gone. But Liz is right, this is definitely messy dog weather! :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad you are on the mend. Chips sound yummy. Will definitely try.
> There were people with a motor home and several rvs on the desert where we walk. The Blue Angels were doing an air show this afternoon.


Love, love those Angels Joy! How wonderful that you got to see them!! Especially over the desert...unrestricted view I would think.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


Great Buster news, KayeJo!!! I am happy for you and I am sure you all are really relieved!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kaye Jo. It's not what we think about when our pets first join our family. Glad to hear Buster has a reprieve!
> 
> Welcome back, Marianne. Glad you can go to KAP.
> 
> ...


Glad that you had a nice holiday!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Just made a pot of HOT SPICY ???? Chili, wow is it hot, lol! Yes I love mine spicy but I believe I put 2 tablespoons of chilli powder instead of 1, oh dear!
> 
> Have just squeezed some lemon juice into the bowl I'm eating this seems to have helped a little. Off to the grocery tomorrow to buy a large container of sour cream, that should tone it down a little I hope.
> 
> ...


Too much spice is a hard to correct...sour cream may offer relief! But it is a nice recipe.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love spicy too, but not DH. When I've determined that I've over seasoned, I put in some potatoes and they absorb/dilute some of the heat. Learned that from my DMIL who was a great cook.


Good to know...thanks Rookie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good news on Buster - hope the vet is correct.
> 
> Great recipes, Sam. So many of them, I want to try. I'm throwing an idea out here...the KAP organizing group is thinking of ideas for lunch/dinner on Friday. Please, let me know if you see something in any of Sam's recipes that you'd like us to try out to serve that day. The registration form is going out early next week.


Rookie, I wanted to ask...last year KAP took donated items to give to a charity. Will that be done again this year...or is there anything I may contribute to, even though I am not able to attend?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sounds good. I made April's white chicken chili this afternoon and I did the same as you---too much chili powder but it still tastes good.


I am glad you liked it, Liz.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Dear friends, This is a belated Happy St.Patrick's Day. I heard from my son in-law the package with the quilt and a few extra things I thought the girls might like ( they didn't ) it wasn't their style. feathered headbands and a sweater coat. But they thought the quilt was beautiful ( made me feel good ) and Katie wanted it for her bed. I was happy they appreciate it.
> 
> Seen the Podiatrist and it is nice to see my toes in the right position and little pain. I might have to go back one more time.
> 
> ...


Sharon, I am glad you received a nice response from your son-in-law. And I am glad for your happy toes!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marikayknits said:


> I grew up in the late 1940's and 1950's. I had a tin dollhouse and lots of very detailed furniture. There was a company called Renwal (some will remember them for model kits and the Visible man and Visible woman figures) but before that they made doll furniture. Very colorful and lots of detail, such as a sewing machine with a treadle, a machine head that lifted out of the cabinet, and a needle that went up and down. When I was about twelve I thought I was too old for toys so I let my young nieces and nephews play with it. Between them and the neighborhood kids, they destroyed almost all the furniture AND the dollhouse. My mother was furious! She managed to rescue a few pieces, one of which was a baby grand piano. When I got older I always regretted not keeping my doll furniture. Then along came Ebay! I found the same dollhouse and many of the same pieces of furniture. Over the next few years I bought almost all the pieces I lost including the dollhouse ( all except for the smoking stand, but smoking was out of favor by then ) LOL. Of course this cost me much more than what they cost way back then. But it was worth it to me! If I ever figure out how to do pictures, I would like to show them to you!


My sister had a metal dollhouse, too, Marikay! We loved it. How fun that you have started collecting the pieces!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 11:25 pm and I am caught up finally.
> 
> Woke up to snow????
> 
> ...


Mel, I am so glad you were able to get your technology back on-line! What an ordeal.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> You are not alone, there are many women who wait, hoping that things will get better.
> I am a very "hit the nail over the head" person. When David and I hadn't been together too long, but long enough(a couple years), he said something mean and I told him that if that's the way he felt to not let the door hit him on the ass on the way out, that that was something his mother would have said and I would not live that way, he said he didn't mean it, I told him YES he did mean it, he just didn't expect me to pick up on the way he meant it, he's been much more thoughtful about how he says things, never said anything hurtful like that since. We practice building each other up instead of tearing each other down, I hear so many young people tearing each other down these days and they wonder why their relationships don't last, gee I wonder.


That is the best way to treat one another, Kaye! I sure wish people would apply that rule to all aspects of their lives.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, Wonderful news, worthy of celebration! So happy for you.
> Sorienna, WHY have I never thought of 3 lbs/month as a goal? I self defeat by reaching for ridiculous goal and then go back to pig out when I don't reach it. Three pounds per month is still 30 pounds in 10 months. Brilliant!


 :sm24: I found that I usually lost more, and for those "plateau" times, it didn't set me back by having too big a goal that didn't happen.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I thought we were having a heat wave at 1c/33F


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Julie, finally found your bookmarks and gansey. Such beautiful knitting. It must be fun doing a smaller project like a bookmark, but still a lot of stitches with size 1 US needles and lace patterns. Hope you are doing ok and will soon get some help with your hip.


Daralene, was the movie with the GC Beauty and The Beast? I bet you had fun, no matter what movie it was!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> This it?


Wow that's a big one! Our John Deer is just a little mower


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sharon, glad they appreciate the quilt. May it be a step toward mending hearts.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: I found that I usually lost more, and for those "plateau" times, it didn't set me back by having too big a goal that didn't happen.


That is great advice Sorlenna, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I havent been able to wear any type of jumper the last few years, I need thin layers on layers in Winter so I can "get them off" quick smart if I have hot flush. But lovely offer. I dont even wear winter pjs any more.


Mmmmm, not having suffered, I had not thought of that. The offer stands if there is ever any change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was Tonka trucks here when 2 older sons were little , made of metal and fairly expensive . Husbands uncle used to buy them as gifts for sons they had every vehicle you could think of for a construction site which was the corner of the back garden including a large crane , they all came out again when youngest got to that age , he sure did love to dig . I wasn't to happy when he moved the site saying that the digging was all done there and needed doing here now right in the middle of my flower bed . The trucks are up in the loft now along with plenty of other toys I definitely need to get up there for a good tidy


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Digging in the sand pit was a very favourite activity until my two were quite old- we had a good range of excavators! Bulldozers etc. We then went on, one year to actual cultivation- but it was not a big hit!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Good morning (afternoon and evening) all.
Kate, Luke gets cuter everyday, and looks so grown-up in his glasses.
Glad to hear Buster is doing better, hope he is moving around this morning.
Bonnie the frilly skirt is sweet, I have no DGDs and make things for great nieces, but must also remember the great nephews.
It is good you are able to be back at the TP Marianne, and we all know you are a wonderful daughter.
Sharon, glad your toes are better. Good to hear the quilt is appreciated.
Prayers for those in need and hugs to all. Now to knit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As the snow started to melt now Bonnie . Here it's been between 10c and 16 c for a couple of weeks now even got as high as 17 one day , everywhere is turning green all the bushes and climbing plants .Trees are getting leaves . Cherry blossom is out and happily my fruit bushes that oldest son bought me in September are growing and sprouting new leaves


That is a wonderful gift. How wise he was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had Tonka trucks etc when my DS was little. After both kids grew out of sandpit playing I got rid of them. Why oh why didnt I keep them... Serena loves little trucks etc. I do have some plastic ones though. :sm19:


That is a pity! Plastic ones somehow just don't quite 'cut the mustard'.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm not even looking at any recipes that look sweet.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Julie, finally found your bookmarks and gansey. Such beautiful knitting. It must be fun doing a smaller project like a bookmark, but still a lot of stitches with size 1 US needles and lace patterns. Hope you are doing ok and will soon get some help with your hip.


I am waiting for a month or two, and then will raise it again with the doctor. Thank you for the compliment- sorry it caused such a hunt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This it?


That looks a mighty machine!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes because as poor Julie knows, to get it done on the public hospital system which is free, the waiting lists are endless.
> Jennie our SIL is fortunate in that they have the funds to be able to afford to have it done privately. An irony is that the same surgeons who do the private work also work in the public system. So unfair, to all those who wait in so much pain to be helped.
> 
> News just in Chuck Berry has passed aged 90, another icon of music gone from this world.


It's too bad about Chuck Berry. His type of music never appealed to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was Tonka trucks here when 2 older sons were little , made of metal and fairly expensive . Husbands uncle used to buy them as gifts for sons they had every vehicle you could think of for a construction site which was the corner of the back garden including a large crane , they all came out again when youngest got to that age , he sure did love to dig . I wasn't to happy when he moved the site saying that the digging was all done there and needed doing here now right in the middle of my flower bed . The trucks are up in the loft now along with plenty of other toys I definitely need to get up there for a good tidy


My brother had Tonka toys for his boys. He sold them recently for a very good price. They are very collectible so don't throw them out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie your Dad sounds like he was a dear soul!


I loved him very much- and he was always so kind to me. Never forgot my birthday although in his last years he used to muddle whether I was the 12th or the 21st.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As the snow started to melt now Bonnie . Here it's been between 10c and 16 c for a couple of weeks now even got as high as 17 one day , everywhere is turning green all the bushes and climbing plants .Trees are getting leaves . Cherry blossom is out and happily my fruit bushes that oldest son bought me in September are growing and sprouting new leaves


Your weather is so far ahead of us. I'm hoping we've seen the last of winter. Tomorrow is the first day of Spring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes because as poor Julie knows, to get it done on the public hospital system which is free, the waiting lists are endless.
> Jennie our SIL is fortunate in that they have the funds to be able to afford to have it done privately. An irony is that the same surgeons who do the private work also work in the public system. So unfair, to all those who wait in so much pain to be helped.
> 
> News just in Chuck Berry has passed aged 90, another icon of music gone from this world.


It's said that's why they don't allow private here for surgeries except cataracts as the wait list would be longer. I think hips take about 6-8 months here

Chuck Berry had some great music


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So nice that you can catch up with Shirley! Hi, Shirley!


It is really nice that she likes me keeping in touch with her- I must get around to checking out her Political Forum she has started.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> This it?


I believe that's a Cadillac of tractors...nothing like the one my dad had.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm more worried about the kids who can't be immunised and are exposed to them through others irresponsibility.


Exactly, that's why my son was so,sick, he was too young to be immunized yet. Spent 10 days in PICU
It makes me crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was Tonka trucks here when 2 older sons were little , made of metal and fairly expensive . Husbands uncle used to buy them as gifts for sons they had every vehicle you could think of for a construction site which was the corner of the back garden including a large crane , they all came out again when youngest got to that age , he sure did love to dig . I wasn't to happy when he moved the site saying that the digging was all done there and needed doing here now right in the middle of my flower bed . The trucks are up in the loft now along with plenty of other toys I definitely need to get up there for a good tidy


My kids had those too & we still bring them out every summer for the sandbox. The GKs spend lots of time with them too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's my kind of woman ???? we watched a programme once about abuse and I told my husband that if he ever raised a hand to me that he better sleep with one eye open as I would wait till he was asleep and use the frying pan before leaving ,
> 
> Glad to hear that Buster came home again , hope he is now up and walking


That's the same thing I told my DH????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As the snow started to melt now Bonnie . Here it's been between 10c and 16 c for a couple of weeks now even got as high as 17 one day , everywhere is turning green all the bushes and climbing plants .Trees are getting leaves . Cherry blossom is out and happily my fruit bushes that oldest son bought me in September are growing and sprouting new leaves


The snow is starting to melt& settle but won't go for another month. No green leaves here for another 2 months


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> A friend had trigger finger surgery and she was knitting pain free in no time. :sm24:


I am not sure what the problem is, the pain seems to begin the joint between the wrist and the base of the thumb. But I tell you flat out that when I touch our accidentally bump any part of the thumb, lightening flashes, lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This it?


Here they use more big wheels instead of tracks. The dual wheels keep the tractor from sinking in the wet ground in spring ( most of the time but I've been drafted more than once for towing duty with a second tractor????)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/0/9/7099-john-deere-9560r.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Liz we just do what we need to for our pups, right!? Candy is furrier than my Mia, I am sure that makes a difference. Someday soon our snow will melt!


Candy's fur grows quickly so I have to get her groomed every 6 weeks or she looks like a teddy bear. She does look cute that way but makes it more difficult to get the snow out.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pacer said:


> I hope so. We have missed you. I am looking forward to seeing you at KAP. I wonder what Matthew's surprises will be this year.


I Love my bowl he is such a blessing in all of our lives. No matter what he comes up with it will be awesome!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am not sure what the problem is, the pain seems to begin the joint between the wrist and the base of the thumb. But I tell you flat out that when I touch our accidentally bump any part of the thumb, lightening flashes, lol


Likely trigger thumb. That place is exactly where the tendon has become entrapped and needs to be released. I highly recommend seeing your hand or plastic surgeon. It is a simple procedure, here can be done in the office, and knitting was easy after the third day. It is called an A 1 tendon release and you can find how it is done on youtube if you so desire.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor pup, but if she's not in pain, I wonder if she's losing sight so bathing is a more uncertain thing for her, or if it's just interrupting her good dreaming. There is never an easy answer for sure.


Oh we know she only sees light, can tell when a light is turned on, she will turn to find it. She is also deaf, she reacts to footsteps near her, but she doesn't respond to any type of noise.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I took photos of the quilts but will have to get them onto the computer. I finished the quilting on two more yesterday and now moving on to binding. The biggest one is still kid-sized, and I think that is the biggest one I can manage on the machine. I do want to try bigger ones with the block by block method, but I have a few that are already assembled and will need to be done by hand. I'm thinking on it (considered taking them apart into sections but not sure yet if I will). And I think I've remembered what my "floor puzzle" is called. LOL I'm pretty sure it's Irish chain but will need a diagram. 

The hat is moving forward again. I wish I'd staggered the pattern so may add that version to the pattern and do another model, but I'm not frogging it again. I'll finish this one.

M-cat is hunkered down in his hidey hole this morning, sore I'm sure, but he ate well. So I'll keep an eye on him.

Hope all have a blessed day. Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> whether you are limber or not - that just sounds painful. --- sam


LOL! No, it really feels good, it stretches out the hips and lower back and that's where I carry/hold the most tension.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like those. In Germany tHey were Sonnenhitze, which I translate as sun heat.


Here it's "your own private summer"


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

We are suppose to get rain. I can feel it. Woke with fm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We are suppose to get rain. I can feel it. Woke with fm.


An unfortunate reality of the FM.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We are suppose to get rain. I can feel it. Woke with fm.


Not good, hope you get relief soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Rookie, I wanted to ask...last year KAP took donated items to give to a charity. Will that be done again this year...or is there anything I may contribute to, even though I am not able to attend?


We will have a swap table where people put things they have at home they're not going to use. Attendees are welcome to swap/shop from the tableb if there's something they can use. Items remaining at the end of the KAP are given to charity. Is this what you mean? Anyone who wants to participate in this can. Just send me a PM and I'll send you my address where to send your items.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We've had crazy winds all night, something was banging on the roof but don't know what, DH couldn't see it this morning???? But I didn't get much sleep. The deaf one was sawing logs all night????
Still blowing like crazy but sunny & bright.
I'm just waiting on DH to come get me to open/close gates to get the chores done. If I start anything, he'll immediately come????So here I sit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a relief for you all- and hopefully he will actually end up feeling better as a result!


I sure hope so, I gave him his pills this morning first thing, and hopefully he'll be feeling much better soon
and start walking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I Love my bowl he is such a blessing in all of our lives. No matter what he comes up with it will be awesome!


No doubt!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of brushing dogs teeth????Ours gets milkbones occasionally but that all.
> Good to hear the vet could treat Buster


Large dogs are usually fine without brushing for some reason, but little dogs tend to have awful teeth if not brushed and dentals done. I think it's because big dogs have more room in their mouths for all those teeth and the bones and dry food are able to really scrub the tarter off before it gets set, but little dogs have all those teeth shoved in a much smaller area and the dry food and bones don't get in there to do the job as well. Just my idea though, don't know if that's accurate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & I thought we were having a heat wave at 1c/33F


LOL! You were!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! No, it really feels good, it stretches out the hips and lower back and that's where I carry/hold the most tension.


That's what I need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't care how flat my tummy is, I'd never get in that position ????


lolol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to hear a holistic doctor for immunisations (is he a medical doctor who is into holistic medicine?)


Not a medical doctor, totally holistic only. He's not anti medical doctor, just that they treat symptoms not causes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was Tonka trucks here when 2 older sons were little , made of metal and fairly expensive . Husbands uncle used to buy them as gifts for sons they had every vehicle you could think of for a construction site which was the corner of the back garden including a large crane , they all came out again when youngest got to that age , he sure did love to dig . I wasn't to happy when he moved the site saying that the digging was all done there and needed doing here now right in the middle of my flower bed . The trucks are up in the loft now along with plenty of other toys I definitely need to get up there for a good tidy


Tonka! That's the one I was trying to remember! My little brother had those when he was little, they were great, not like the plastic things now, they held up to everything little boys, and girls, could throw at it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's my kind of woman ???? we watched a programme once about abuse and I told my husband that if he ever raised a hand to me that he better sleep with one eye open as I would wait till he was asleep and use the frying pan before leaving ,
> 
> Glad to hear that Buster came home again , hope he is now up and walking


 :sm24:

I sure hope he gets up and around soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The drawing continues.

Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As the snow started to melt now Bonnie . Here it's been between 10c and 16 c for a couple of weeks now even got as high as 17 one day , everywhere is turning green all the bushes and climbing plants .Trees are getting leaves . Cherry blossom is out and happily my fruit bushes that oldest son bought me in September are growing and sprouting new leaves


Great that you have cherry blossoms, that was such a sweet gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KayeJo that is wonderful news about Buster!!! I know you wouldn't give this a try if you didn't trust your vet; you seem to make good decisions for you furbabies. Will keep Buster in my prayers that this treatment will work. Give him a pat for me along with a scratch behind his ears.


Thank you. Yes, he did the surgery to remove the torn salivary gland that Mocha had, it's been 4 years I think ago now, he'd never done the surgery before and studied up on it and did a fabulous job. 
I'll give him a pat and a scratch, Mocha is laying with him, he always lays with Buster, I think Mocha will be lost without him when the time comes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Great Buster news, KayeJo!!! I am happy for you and I am sure you all are really relieved!!


Thank you, yes, especially if he's up and moving around soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is the best way to treat one another, Kaye! I sure wish people would apply that rule to all aspects of their lives.


I agree!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am not sure what the problem is, the pain seems to begin the joint between the wrist and the base of the thumb. But I tell you flat out that when I touch our accidentally bump any part of the thumb, lightening flashes, lol


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh we know she only sees light, can tell when a light is turned on, she will turn to find it. She is also deaf, she reacts to footsteps near her, but she doesn't respond to any type of noise.


That's probably why she's not liking her bath time anymore, she can't hear the water and now she can't see it well either, she may have a bit of dementia too. I don't care if it's 2 legged or 4, getting old is not easy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a wonderful gift. How wise he was.


Raspberry and blueberry which along with strawberries are my favourite fruit so hopefully later in the year I'll be picking my own


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Raspberry and blueberry which along with strawberries are my favourite fruit so hopefully later in the year I'll be picking my own


The gifts that keep on giving. Very nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My brother had Tonka toys for his boys. He sold them recently for a very good price. They are very collectible so don't throw them out.


Not going to throw them out they are up in the loft along with all the other so called collectible


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I took photos of the quilts but will have to get them onto the computer. I finished the quilting on two more yesterday and now moving on to binding. The biggest one is still kid-sized, and I think that is the biggest one I can manage on the machine. I do want to try bigger ones with the block by block method, but I have a few that are already assembled and will need to be done by hand. I'm thinking on it (considered taking them apart into sections but not sure yet if I will). And I think I've remembered what my "floor puzzle" is called. LOL I'm pretty sure it's Irish chain but will need a diagram.
> 
> The hat is moving forward again. I wish I'd staggered the pattern so may add that version to the pattern and do another model, but I'm not frogging it again. I'll finish this one.
> 
> ...


I'm still in awe of the amount of sewing that you and Bonnie manage to get in, well Paula too with all the jammies at Christmas, but seriously, even if you've already done the quilting, sewing binding and such is a lot of sewing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We've had crazy winds all night, something was banging on the roof but don't know what, DH couldn't see it this morning???? But I didn't get much sleep. The deaf one was sawing logs all night????
> Still blowing like crazy but sunny & bright.
> I'm just waiting on DH to come get me to open/close gates to get the chores done. If I start anything, he'll immediately come????So here I sit.


LOL! Never fails.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what I need.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


It's fantastic, he's really got expressions and muscle definition down, you can see the muscles beneath the skin almost as if they are moving. 
:sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


It turned out great! Your own merry way tends to lead to some wonderful results. :sm24:


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

It is beautiful Sonja, what a lucky little girl )


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Matthew, that is amazing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It turned out great! Your own merry way tends to lead to some wonderful results. :sm24:


Thank you KayeJo I'm glad it's finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> It is beautiful Sonja, what a lucky little girl )


Thank you Sue hope the lady I knit it for likes it


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


I love this one. Fantastic knitting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We will have a swap table where people put things they have at home they're not going to use. Attendees are welcome to swap/shop from the tableb if there's something they can use. Items remaining at the end of the KAP are given to charity. Is this what you mean? Anyone who wants to participate in this can. Just send me a PM and I'll send you my address where to send your items.


We did make winter items for Elm last year also. I wonder if that is what you are asking about.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


Very pretty!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Matthew's drawing is awesome! Very realistic. He is doing a wonderful job. Will this be the same drawing he will enter on the FB voting contest? I'm keeping my eyes open for it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It turned out great! Your own merry way tends to lead to some wonderful results. :sm24:


I second that sentiment.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Buster update:
> We are home, he's got two pretty good cortizone shots and then prednisone tabs and Amoxicillin tabs to start taking tomorrow, the prognosis is good.
> Doc said that if it was his dog, he'd give it a try and I really trust him, he's always done really good by us and our animals, since it had just been a couple hours that he couldn't walk, he said this should bring the inflammation down and then in 2-4 weeks he should be fine. No couch for Buster anymore, he's sleeping on his dog bed, getting up on the couch probably was part of the cause. Whoohoo! We are a much happier relaxed household now.


Great news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> We did make winter items for Elm last year also. I wonder if that is what you are asking about.


That's very possible! Offer is still good that I can transport them or maybe Joy would like them to go to her. Joy, let us know.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Many many moons ago, I worked with a lady, and her husband was in the Navy, when they got married, he got stationed to Japan, was not really a drinker, they hadn't been married long but he went out with his buddies and came home drunk and hit her, she waited for him to pass out, tied him to the bed and beat him with a wire coat hanger, he never drank another drop again, and they are married to this day, quite happily. They had a fight and he went home to mom, she told him if he ever did that again, to just stay there if he wanted his mommy not a wife.


Way to go! She had the right idea!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Matthew- great work. Love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


Matthew's picture is fantastic Mary and his pottery pieces are beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I love this one. Fantastic knitting.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Raspberry and blueberry which along with strawberries are my favourite fruit so hopefully later in the year I'll be picking my own


That is tremendous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> It is beautiful Sonja, what a lucky little girl )


Even if you never make another, it is lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Matthew's picture is fantastic Mary and his pottery pieces are beautiful


Agreed!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew, such a wonderful drawing. You are awesome!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It turned out great! Your own merry way tends to lead to some wonderful results. :sm24:


I agree. That is one intricate sweater.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what all are you doing to your bathroom? --- sam


We are building a bathroom on the first floor. The only bathroom in this house is on the second floor and we are thinking of when we might get old enough that we can't get up and down the stairs like we do now. One of my sons-in law is a contractor and he works on it in between other jobs - I figure another 2-3 years and it'll be finished :sm09: . It has walls and some of the plumbing and electricity, but no finishing work or fixtures. We will have sink, toilet and a big walk-in shower with a built in seat. Also, my washer and dryer will be in there...eventually. It's been a slow process, but since he doesn't really charge us much, it has to be done between the jobs that pay the bills!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We are building a bathroom on the first floor. The only bathroom in this house is on the second floor and we are thinking of when we might get old enough that we can't get up and down the stairs like we do now. One of my sons-in law is a contractor and he works on it in between other jobs - I figure another 2-3 years and it'll be finished :sm09: . It has walls and some of the plumbing and electricity, but no finishing work or fixtures. We will have sink, toilet and a big walk-in shower with a built in seat. Also, my washer and dryer will be in there...eventually. It's been a slow process, but since he doesn't really charge us much, it has to be done between the jobs that pay the bills!!


Good to see you are thinking ahead! Of course it will be years and years before you are "old!"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you Pam and Jeanette


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Matthew's drawing is awesome! Very realistic. He is doing a wonderful job. Will this be the same drawing he will enter on the FB voting contest? I'm keeping my eyes open for it!


It is the one for Facebook voting which should be May 23rd - 24th.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, if your Hoolie is missing, it's blowing here, goodness, it's a gorgeous day in the mid to high 70's but the wind is taking the rugs off the line, I have them pinned on there good now, hopefully it will not pull them off now, but each rug has a good 5-7 pin holding it on the line now. lol 
Needles to say, David decided that fishing was probably off the agenda for the day. lol
I told him that fly tying is probably his better choice for the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


Just gets better and better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


That is such a lovely pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is the one for Facebook voting which should be May 23rd - 24th.


You'll have to post the link when we get close to the voting date. Don't want to miss it for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


Oh my goodness! Better & better! They really come to life!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I received a phone call from my aunt yesterday. She is hard of hearing and has a system where I get a call from a hearing assistance company. My aunt speaks to me and then I speak to the technician who types the message out for her and it appears on her phone. It is a great system for her but awkward for me. I have to remember to speak slowly and clearly so the tech can type out the words. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm still in awe of the amount of sewing that you and Bonnie manage to get in, well Paula too with all the jammies at Christmas, but seriously, even if you've already done the quilting, sewing binding and such is a lot of sewing.


I just get "on a tear" sometimes... LOL I can get a little obsessive (BFF calls me woman on a mission when I'm determined to finish things). This morning I sewed binding on one by hand and now going through the box to see what else I need to finish the rest...I thought the box should be half empty by now, but nope. I'll keep working!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Even if you never make another, it is lovely!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. That is one intricate sweater.


Thank you


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


It's darling! Some little one will be lovely in that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is such a lovely pattern.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I just get "on a tear" sometimes... LOL I can get a little obsessive (BFF calls me woman on a mission when I'm determined to finish things). This morning I sewed binding on one by hand and now going through the box to see what else I need to finish the rest...I thought the box should be half empty by now, but nope. I'll keep working!


Hope you are taking plenty of pictures


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just get "on a tear" sometimes... LOL I can get a little obsessive (BFF calls me woman on a mission when I'm determined to finish things). This morning I sewed binding on one by hand and now going through the box to see what else I need to finish the rest...I thought the box should be half empty by now, but nope. I'll keep working!


 :sm09: I understand that, besides, it gets things done when one is in that mode for sure. 
Hand sewing would take me forever, you do not want to know how long it takes me to hem a pair of pants, but that being said, when I lived in Alaska, I hand sewed two jumpers for work with corderoy, (jumper here is kind of like overalls with a skirt), I made one with a skirt and and one with coulotte (sp) they sure kept my uniform top clean, I wore those for years, but my sewing machine gave out part way through so I finished them all by hand, I swore never again, that was a lot of work. I hadn't thought about those in a long time. 
Looked kinda like this but the skirt was longer and had more room, the others were kind of like old fashioned riding skirt, wide legs just below the knee.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 4:15pm and it us a gorgeous day out there. Had Deuce out to play ball and he is now sleeping on the floor in front of Gage. 

Called Greg and asked if he would come over and go for a walk with us but I don't know if that will happen. 

He took me to Giant Tiger yesterday so I could get a few things for Gages lunches. Yippee back to school tomorrow. ????

I had the shakes yesterday and I have no idea why. But I am better today. 

Off I go for now. Going to take the garbage out and enjoy some more sun. 

The windows are open and I am enjoying the weather.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think cats can have asprin, I can't say for certain, but I think asprin will kill a cat.
> 
> Hi all and hope everyone is having a great day. You are totally correct cats can not have aspirin it makes them have internal bleeding. That's what I've learned. I could be wrong but I wouldn't take a chance. I could give my dogs an aspirin and that was fine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09: I understand that, besides, it gets things done when one is in that mode for sure.
> Hand sewing would take me forever, you do not want to know how long it takes me to hem a pair of pants, but that being said, when I lived in Alaska, I hand sewed two jumpers for work with corderoy, (jumper here is kind of like overalls with a skirt), I made one with a skirt and and one with coulotte (sp) they sure kept my uniform top clean, I wore those for years, but my sewing machine gave out part way through so I finished them all by hand, I swore never again, that was a lot of work. I hadn't thought about those in a long time.
> Looked kinda like this but the skirt was longer and had more room, the others were kind of like old fashioned riding skirt, wide legs just below the knee.


That's hardcore! LOL I can see why that might put you off hand sewing. But we do what we gotta do to get 'er done. :sm04:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like Matthew's drawing better than the photograph.


pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Grandmapaula said:


> You are doing the right thing with the bathroom on the first floor. Smart thinking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That turned out beautiful Sonja. I love the way you just take off on your own designs. I really like the way this looks. May I ask wht stitch the bottom half is?


Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://archive.org/details/knittingreferencelibrary&tab=collection

Just passing this along - something to go through on a way too hot or way too cold day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That turned out beautiful Sonja. I love the way you just take off on your own designs. I really like the way this looks. May I ask wht stitch the bottom half is?


Thank you Gwen the stitch is called horseshoe stitch and can be found at knittingstitchpatterns.com


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> You'll have to post the link when we get close to the voting date. Don't want to miss it for sure.


I will.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Swedenme, Oh my how pretty the cardigan is. You did a wonderful job and I really like the pattern,WTG
Budasha, I can totally understand the mixed feeling about the phone calls to your aunt. It's easier for her but it makes it a little frustrating for you. I'm sure it feels like someone is intruding on your phone conversation. When I call my brother he has it on speaker and I feel that way. He moved in with a woman He's 77 she is around 86 and I just don't like it because she talks in the background ( maybe it's just me?).
Polendra Oh my to hand sew heavy material is a killer. I love the denim jumper but you also sew corduroy. How long did it take to get feeling back in your fingers? I know how sore mine was plus my shoulder from hand sewing the quilt.
Mathew how talented he is with his drawings.
I think we have a talented group of wonderful people.
{{HUGS}} to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sonja! What a great site; I've bookmarked it. Not it has prompted questions for anyone who has the knowledge.

If I had "X number of stitches" on my needles and wanted to incorporate a new stitch but didn't want to add more total stitches ...say one that is multiples of 10+1, 8 row repeat (the horseshoe one Sonja used) would I calculate how many repeats of the stitch pattern I could fit in and if there are "left over stitches" then just evenly space those stitches between the repeats? I'm probably not making myself clear. Am I making any sense?

Think I'll go knit a swatch and see if I can figure this out....will look for any responses when I pop back in....LOL


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen the stitch is called horseshoe stitch and can be found at knittingstitchpatterns.com


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This came in a few minutes ago from mjs- it is hilarious!

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/13/519979168/watch-olly-the-terrier-face-plants-his-way-to-dog-show-glory?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20170319&utm_campaign=bestofnpr&utm_term=nprnews


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I did good, I went to put veggies in with a hot roast and grease bounced up to meet me, got the side of my hand, wrist, and a spot on my arm up under the elbow. I'm slathered in Aloe, but the aloe sure makes it hard to type or knit. Oh well, it should be fine, I got stuff on it quick, it's always something isn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's hardcore! LOL I can see why that might put you off hand sewing. But we do what we gotta do to get 'er done. :sm04:


Yes we do. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I did good, I went to put veggies in with a hot roast and grease bounced up to meet me, got the side of my hand, wrist, and a spot on my arm up under the elbow. I'm slathered in Aloe, but the aloe sure makes it hard to type or knit. Oh well, it should be fine, I got stuff on it quick, it's always something isn't it?


Hope it works well!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja! What a great site; I've bookmarked it. Not it has prompted questions for anyone who has the knowledge.
> 
> If I had "X number of stitches" on my needles and wanted to incorporate a new stitch but didn't want to add more total stitches ...say one that is multiples of 10+1, 8 row repeat (the horseshoe one Sonja used) would I calculate how many repeats of the stitch pattern I could fit in and if there are "left over stitches" then just evenly space those stitches between the repeats? I'm probably not making myself clear. Am I making any sense?
> 
> Think I'll go knit a swatch and see if I can figure this out....will look for any responses when I pop back in....LOL


That's how I would do it..old school like figuring out how many spaces in between columns when using typewriters! You could also put more of the extra stitches under the arm part too...all depends on how the math works out. Sometimes, I just write it out rather than actual swatch; i.e., 2/xxxxxxx/2/xxxxxxx/2/xxxxxxx/2/etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://archive.org/details/knittingreferencelibrary&tab=collection
> 
> Just passing this along - something to go through on a way too hot or way too cold day.


That is really cool, I've bookmarked that to go through later, a rainy day maybe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Swedenme, Oh my how pretty the cardigan is. You did a wonderful job and I really like the pattern,WTG
> Budasha, I can totally understand the mixed feeling about the phone calls to your aunt. It's easier for her but it makes it a little frustrating for you. I'm sure it feels like someone is intruding on your phone conversation. When I call my brother he has it on speaker and I feel that way. He moved in with a woman He's 77 she is around 86 and I just don't like it because she talks in the background ( maybe it's just me?).
> Polendra Oh my to hand sew heavy material is a killer. I love the denim jumper but you also sew corduroy. How long did it take to get feeling back in your fingers? I know how sore mine was plus my shoulder from hand sewing the quilt.
> Mathew how talented he is with his drawings.
> ...


I used the sewing machine for the first part of one, so it took me about a week and a half to get them both finished, it was definitely a lesson.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja! What a great site; I've bookmarked it. Not it has prompted questions for anyone who has the knowledge.
> 
> If I had "X number of stitches" on my needles and wanted to incorporate a new stitch but didn't want to add more total stitches ...say one that is multiples of 10+1, 8 row repeat (the horseshoe one Sonja used) would I calculate how many repeats of the stitch pattern I could fit in and if there are "left over stitches" then just evenly space those stitches between the repeats? I'm probably not making myself clear. Am I making any sense?
> 
> Think I'll go knit a swatch and see if I can figure this out....will look for any responses when I pop back in....LOL


I know what you mean, but it would depend on how the pattern would be impacted, you may only need to add a couple or reduce a couple stitches, so might be more worthwhile to do that instead of trying to fit in the excess stitches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo; hope the burn isn't too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope it works well!


It usually does, as soon as I feel a bit of pain, I slather more on, that's usually a good indicator, one spot though is right in the bend of the wrist, that's the irritating one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo; hope the burn isn't too bad.


Thank you, I'm more irritated with myself I think, but it does sting, as long as I can keep it from blistering it should be fine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Swedenme, Oh my how pretty the cardigan is. You did a wonderful job and I really like the pattern,WTG
> Budasha, I can totally understand the mixed feeling about the phone calls to your aunt. It's easier for her but it makes it a little frustrating for you. I'm sure it feels like someone is intruding on your phone conversation. When I call my brother he has it on speaker and I feel that way. He moved in with a woman He's 77 she is around 86 and I just don't like it because she talks in the background ( maybe it's just me?).
> Polendra Oh my to hand sew heavy material is a killer. I love the denim jumper but you also sew corduroy. How long did it take to get feeling back in your fingers? I know how sore mine was plus my shoulder from hand sewing the quilt.
> Mathew how talented he is with his drawings.
> ...


Thank you Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja! What a great site; I've bookmarked it. Not it has prompted questions for anyone who has the knowledge.
> 
> If I had "X number of stitches" on my needles and wanted to incorporate a new stitch but didn't want to add more total stitches ...say one that is multiples of 10+1, 8 row repeat (the horseshoe one Sonja used) would I calculate how many repeats of the stitch pattern I could fit in and if there are "left over stitches" then just evenly space those stitches between the repeats? I'm probably not making myself clear. Am I making any sense?
> 
> Think I'll go knit a swatch and see if I can figure this out....will look for any responses when I pop back in....LOL


I think it would depend which stitch pattern you were using , it wouldn't work for the horseshoe stitch as it would change the way the pattern looked, if it's only a couple would they be better each end


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I did good, I went to put veggies in with a hot roast and grease bounced up to meet me, got the side of my hand, wrist, and a spot on my arm up under the elbow. I'm slathered in Aloe, but the aloe sure makes it hard to type or knit. Oh well, it should be fine, I got stuff on it quick, it's always something isn't it?


Ouch that must have stung hope it's not hurting now


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09: I understand that, besides, it gets things done when one is in that mode for sure.
> Hand sewing would take me forever, you do not want to know how long it takes me to hem a pair of pants, but that being said, when I lived in Alaska, I hand sewed two jumpers for work with corderoy, (jumper here is kind of like overalls with a skirt), I made one with a skirt and and one with coulotte (sp) they sure kept my uniform top clean, I wore those for years, but my sewing machine gave out part way through so I finished them all by hand, I swore never again, that was a lot of work. I hadn't thought about those in a long time.
> Looked kinda like this but the skirt was longer and had more room, the others were kind of like old fashioned riding skirt, wide legs just below the knee.


I'd call that a pinafore! A jumper here is a sweater.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ouch that must have stung hope it's not hurting now


It's not too bad, just a bit of an irritation, I'll keep putting aloe on it for a day or two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'd call that a pinafore! A jumper here is a sweater.


I knew a jumper there is a sweater, didn't think about pinafore, I think pinafores here are a little apron that goes over a little girls dress. Don't you just love the English language? LOL!! :sm09:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick add on about booking your room at The Hampton through Booking.com according to Brock. Booking.com has a limited # of rooms they can reserve and their cancellation policy isn't as generous as The Hampton directly. Booking.com refunds are limited or not ar all whereas with the Hampton, you can cancel and get full refund up to the day before. Just something to consider if you haven't made your room arrangements yet.


When I booked on booking.com, it said that you pay at the hotel. They didn't take any money from my card. Also have until the day before to cancel with no fees.

Kathy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I knew a jumper there is a sweater, didn't think about pinafore, I think pinafores here are a little apron that goes over a little girls dress. Don't you just love the English language? LOL!! :sm09:


Just to really confuse you, we call them pinafore dresses lol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> When I booked on booking.com, it said that you pay at the hotel. They didn't take any money from my card. Also have until the day before to cancel with no fees.
> 
> Kathy


Even better news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I knew a jumper there is a sweater, didn't think about pinafore, I think pinafores here are a little apron that goes over a little girls dress. Don't you just love the English language? LOL!! :sm09:


I know jumpers as dresses worn over a shirt. I used to wear them a lot. And I know pinafores the same as you do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 4:15pm and it us a gorgeous day out there. Had Deuce out to play ball and he is now sleeping on the floor in front of Gage.
> 
> Called Greg and asked if he would come over and go for a walk with us but I don't know if that will happen.
> 
> ...


Mel, I think it would be a good idea for you to see the doctor to check what might have caused the shakes. I'm sure you and a lot of parents are glad school break is over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://archive.org/details/knittingreferencelibrary&tab=collection
> 
> Just passing this along - something to go through on a way too hot or way too cold day.


That's quite a site. Lots of reading to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came in a few minutes ago from mjs- it is hilarious!
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/13/519979168/watch-olly-the-terrier-face-plants-his-way-to-dog-show-glory?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20170319&utm_campaign=bestofnpr&utm_term=nprnews


Wonderful! Candy enjoyed it too; she's on my lap looking for more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I did good, I went to put veggies in with a hot roast and grease bounced up to meet me, got the side of my hand, wrist, and a spot on my arm up under the elbow. I'm slathered in Aloe, but the aloe sure makes it hard to type or knit. Oh well, it should be fine, I got stuff on it quick, it's always something isn't it?


Ouch. That must hurt. I've been told to run burns under cold water right away. It has helped me. I hope the aloe is helping you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I received a phone call from my aunt yesterday. She is hard of hearing and has a system where I get a call from a hearing assistance company. My aunt speaks to me and then I speak to the technician who types the message out for her and it appears on her phone. It is a great system for her but awkward for me. I have to remember to speak slowly and clearly so the tech can type out the words. Have any of you experienced this?


I have! One of my DD's friend's parents are deaf, and I would go through that in order to talk to her on the phone. Conversation was twice as long! Plus, the lady doing the translation got to know how bad our girls were behaving! I think this is an awesome system. Their eldest DD had to go to school to learn to talk, and then she taught the next two girls. They all sign beautifully. Mom does talk some, but not a lot. They are an awesome family!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, it is a good thing you had some aloe! Sure hope the spots heal quickly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> When I booked on booking.com, it said that you pay at the hotel. They didn't take any money from my card. Also have until the day before to cancel with no fees.
> 
> Kathy


Wonder if he was thinking of Hotels.com, they charge 100% immediately and sometimes they have cancelation available and sometimes not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just to really confuse you, we call them pinafore dresses lol!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ouch. That must hurt. I've been told to run burns under cold water right away. It has helped me. I hope the aloe is helping you.


I put it under cool water straight away, then slathered with aloe, I keep putting more aloe on it but at this point most of the red is gone and I've just got a few little red blisters, I'll have to take a picture, it looks like I have a disease. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, it is a good thing you had some aloe! Sure hope the spots heal quickly!


At least at this point it does not really hurt, just a twinge here and there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> At least at this point it does not really hurt, just a twinge here and there.


The first two are earlier.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja! What a great site; I've bookmarked it. Not it has prompted questions for anyone who has the knowledge.
> 
> If I had "X number of stitches" on my needles and wanted to incorporate a new stitch but didn't want to add more total stitches ...say one that is multiples of 10+1, 8 row repeat (the horseshoe one Sonja used) would I calculate how many repeats of the stitch pattern I could fit in and if there are "left over stitches" then just evenly space those stitches between the repeats? I'm probably not making myself clear. Am I making any sense?
> 
> Think I'll go knit a swatch and see if I can figure this out....will look for any responses when I pop back in....LOL


I would probably increase if it is a top down. It makes the dress or sweater just a bit roomier.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


If that is a burn, I use something called burn stuff ointment and felt better the next day and no scars. I got it at Walgreens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I just saw in The Sun that twin 1yr olds were attacked with a hammer, that's beyond awful, poor babies and the poor mom. The little boy died but the little girl is still alive so far, if it was indeed the father, he needs to be strung and quartered, well whoever did it needs to be strung and quartered, but how do you do that to your own children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> If that is a burn, I use something called burn stuff ointment and felt better the next day and no scars. I got it at Walgreens.


I'll look for that when we go to Scottsbluff next time, thanks. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw this on the news the other day....it IS hilarious


Lurker 2 said:


> This came in a few minutes ago from mjs- it is hilarious!
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/13/519979168/watch-olly-the-terrier-face-plants-his-way-to-dog-show-glory?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20170319&utm_campaign=bestofnpr&utm_term=nprnews


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Jeanette....at least I know I'm heading in the write direction.


RookieRetiree said:


> That's how I would do it..old school like figuring out how many spaces in between columns when using typewriters! You could also put more of the extra stitches under the arm part too...all depends on how the math works out. Sometimes, I just write it out rather than actual swatch; i.e., 2/xxxxxxx/2/xxxxxxx/2/xxxxxxx/2/etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just read what happened KayeJo. Ouch, ouch, ouch! Are you sure you don't need to go have the burns checked out.


Swedenme said:


> Ouch that must have stung hope it's not hurting now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear you really got yourself good with that hot grease....ouch, again!


Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wonderful! Candy enjoyed it too; she's on my lap looking for more.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


Hoping they are calmer now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saw this on the news the other day....it IS hilarious


Had a feeling you Crufts watchers might have seen it- I did not have that choice.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> It may be more plain but still beautiful. I love the color too.


I third the beautiful colour ! It will be really pretty on!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just read what happened KayeJo. Ouch, ouch, ouch! Are you sure you don't need to go have the burns checked out.


Nah, I didn't sear my hand to an industrial grill again, so I'm okay, it's hardly noticable as far as pain goes, it just looks like I have some strange skin disease now with the red bumps that hardly resemble blisters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping they are calmer now!


Thank you, they are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they are.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> As adults we always worry about how little ones will adapt to glasses. My daughter got glasses when she was about six years old. As we left the dr's office I was thinking about how she would handle them. Then she said to me "Look Mommy! Now if you get glasses you will be just like Daddy and Me!"


Matthew got glasses when he was 2. He never took them off because he could see. He was in bifocals within a few months of getting glasses.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's very possible! Offer is still good that I can transport them or maybe Joy would like them to go to her. Joy, let us know.


Anything meant for Elm folks will be very welcomed here. I can PM my mailing address to any who need it or I can pick them up at KAP.

I've already scheduled to have June 9 off from kitchen/staff duty and Susan or one of the capable staff will be happy to come in for me. Susan can handle the kitchen but she counts on me to handle the people who come in with needs other than food/hunger. As she puts it I can handle the hugs and consoling the wounded to lonely spirits without it appearing inappropriate to someone else. After all, I am their "Gram'' and grams have more than enough hugs and love to go around for all her family.

One day recently, I was shedding a few tears for a man I scarcely knew who had ODed shortly after we'd been introduced by another man I'd befriended. I stepped away into another room and was followed by a young man who isn't usually one for too many hugs. He put his arm around my shoulder even without knowing why I cried and expressed his concern for me. I know I had taken several by surprise when they noticed my tears, but the news was a shock after the very positive and encouraging time I'd spent with the man.

Some of our people are growing out of their isolation--one step at a a time. And I suspect, and hope, that movement is growing as they come to trust me and Take Flight a bit more as our behavior and words remain consistent, week after week. In other words, we walk the walk as well as talk the talk as brothers and sisters in Christ. Our Christianity is not like a suit of clothes that we put on and take of at will. Rather it is like skin that we ''wear'' all day, every day, regardless of the circumstances.

This may be a new experience for some of the folks--finding a consistent pattern of behavior in ''church'' people.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


Wow! You really got hurt! I'm glad that the pain hasn't been too bad.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Anything meant for Elm folks will be very welcomed here. I can PM my mailing address to any who need it or I can pick them up at KAP.
> 
> I've already scheduled to have June 9 off from kitchen/staff duty and Susan or one of the capable staff will be happy to come in for me. Susan can handle the kitchen but she counts on me to handle the people who come in with needs other than food/hunger. As she puts it I can handle the hugs and consoling the wounded to lonely spirits without it appearing inappropriate to someone else. After all, I am their "Gram'' and grams have more than enough hugs and love to go around for all her family.
> 
> ...


Could you share a few of the needs for Elm. I know some have been shared in your posts, but it might be helpful to those who want to do things to help you out. I usually do my own thing based off from helping in communities that run similar programs. Your care package before Christmas was similar to the items gifted to our Gospel Mission which serves meals to the homeless and disadvantaged people. They also give chapstick, socks and warm hats to those in need.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


So sorry to hear about your accident. Your poor hand and arm, does it hurt terribly? I pray it doesn't ..Yikes.

{{HUGS}} and take care


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

My goodness! I am just getting here and you are already up to 43 pages! I am thankful for the summaries, Thal you ladies! I never made it past page 4 last week. We are near Flagstaff, AZ. We went to see Meteor Crater after we arrived today. Interesting. Approximately 1 mile across and 60 stories deep. Imagine 20 of our football fields all in one place! If you put the Washington Monument in it, the top of the monument would be even with the top edge of the crater. 

Tomorrow we move a little farther. We will go see the Petrified Forest. We are slowly beginning our journey home. We left our friends this morning and are on our own. Sorlenna, if you are checking in, I sent you a pm. 

We are still having fun but sad that we will soon be home. We do miss the kids and grandkids but are having so much fun!

I see many of you need some prayers. You have them, and a great big hug to go with the prayers. 

On Friday we went to see Montezuma's Castle and Montezuma's Well, neither of which are connected to Montezuma in any way. The castle is cliff dwelling ruins near a river. The well is actually a spring, which also had cliff dwellings. The spring is constantly circulating water. where it flows out of the "well", the natives made a canal to irrigate with. We started visiting with a family that was there. 4 generations of natives from New Mexico who had been invited to show some of their art work near by. Each does a bit of different items. It turned out that they came to visit the well to christen the 3 month old little girl. Traditionally this is done by the grandparents but was done by the great grandparents. The great grandmother is the matriarch of their clan. We were honored to be witness to the christening. We extended our stay one more day to go to the art show. They were thrilled to see us! We have been invited to visit their homes. I bought a pottery ornament and asked that they choose which one I got. Happiness was chosen and each design was explained to me. 

Almost 2 weeks worth of laundry is now finished and supper is too. Just finishing with a slice of apple pie. 

I have done a little beading lately and finished a bracelet while waiting for the clothes to wash. 
Will add a photo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness! I am just getting here and you are already up to 43 pages! I am thankful for the summaries, Thal you ladies! I never made it past page 4 last week. We are near Flagstaff, AZ. We went to see Meteor Crater after we arrived today. Interesting. Approximately 1 mile across and 60 stories deep. Imagine 20 of our football fields all in one place! If you put the Washington Monument in it, the top of the monument would be even with the top edge of the crater.
> 
> Tomorrow we move a little farther. We will go see the Petrified Forest. We are slowly beginning our journey home. We left our friends this morning and are on our own. Sorlenna, if you are checking in, I sent you a pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 3
> Thanks for the opening Sam and summaries Ladies.
> 
> You may keep the snow Sam, lol! We have green grass but snow still around the edges, our Winter isn't over yet but hopefully soon.
> ...


Oh no! Hope it is all okay now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Face time is only between Apple products.
> Need Skype downloaded to connect with non-Apple products.


Thank you so much ????.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Kate he is just the cutest!


Kate, he looks great in his glasses!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Anything meant for Elm folks will be very welcomed here. I can PM my mailing address to any who need it or I can pick them up at KAP.
> 
> I've already scheduled to have June 9 off from kitchen/staff duty and Susan or one of the capable staff will be happy to come in for me. Susan can handle the kitchen but she counts on me to handle the people who come in with needs other than food/hunger. As she puts it I can handle the hugs and consoling the wounded to lonely spirits without it appearing inappropriate to someone else. After all, I am their "Gram'' and grams have more than enough hugs and love to go around for all her family.
> 
> ...


It is ok to get emotional from time to time. You are always such an upbeat person, I'm sure there are many that would like to show you support in return.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tami, so glad to see that you are enjoying your travels as well as learning about some of the cultures in the area. I'm sure the family appreciated your interest. The bracelet is beautiful. I don't know if my eyes would allow me to do that kind of beading! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Daralene, was the movie with the GC Beauty and The Beast? I bet you had fun, no matter what movie it was!!


No, LOl. We were informed that the parents were taking them to Beauty and the Beast. I would like to have seen that. Were told DHDbwas sick so I inquired with what. The flu! We cancelled. Whenever one got sick and we were keeping them, within a few hours they were all sick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


That's looking great


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am waiting for a month or two, and then will raise it again with the doctor. Thank you for the compliment- sorry it caused such a hunt!


I've learned to go into your post list and scroll quickly till I see photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


That turned out great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just get "on a tear" sometimes... LOL I can get a little obsessive (BFF calls me woman on a mission when I'm determined to finish things). This morning I sewed binding on one by hand and now going through the box to see what else I need to finish the rest...I thought the box should be half empty by now, but nope. I'll keep working!


I get that way too, once it's "close" to done you just have to see how it will look


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09: I understand that, besides, it gets things done when one is in that mode for sure.
> Hand sewing would take me forever, you do not want to know how long it takes me to hem a pair of pants, but that being said, when I lived in Alaska, I hand sewed two jumpers for work with corderoy, (jumper here is kind of like overalls with a skirt), I made one with a skirt and and one with coulotte (sp) they sure kept my uniform top clean, I wore those for years, but my sewing machine gave out part way through so I finished them all by hand, I swore never again, that was a lot of work. I hadn't thought about those in a long time.
> Looked kinda like this but the skirt was longer and had more room, the others were kind of like old fashioned riding skirt, wide legs just below the knee.


I like those coulottes, I still have some in my closet that I made 20 yrs ago, I like to wear them in summer, I find them cooler than skirts or capris


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:50pm and I am caught up and curled up in bed. Greg will be here tomorrow morning about 10:30/11:00 to take to the lab. I need blood work done. I got a requisition from the dr at my appointment the other day. 

Gage was not interested in going to bed tonight. 
I'm not tired Mom. About a half hour later he was sound asleep. Not tired my foot. Lol.???? 

I started the gentle breeze baby blanket again today. Hope it behaves itself and doesn't have to go on another time out. 

My friend Jodi gave her cousin the vest and booties at the baby shower today. She said her cousin squealed with delight as she thought it was the cutest thing ever☺☺☺

Off to bed. Ttyt.???? 

Kaye I hope the burning sensation is gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, beautiful bracelet. We also visited Montezumas castle, very interesting place. Have you been to Sedona in Your travels? It's beautiful there, all the red rocks. Will you visit the Grand Canyon? 

Kaye, hope your burn is better soon.

Daralene, glad you stayed away from the GKs & their flu, you sure don't need that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 19 March '17

Grey skies - close to 40° - not a lot of wind - what's not to like? Some sunshine would be nice.

The NCAA playoffs are on - I think the boys and Gary are glued to the television - I haven't seen or heard the boys all day.

Alex - oldest of Heidi's brood - got a job where Gary works - a different department where they work seven 12 hour days out of a two week period. They actually get four hours overtime on every paycheck. Today is his third day - I wonder how he is doing. The only good thing about that is you get seven days off in every pay period - still - it is hot and fast work where he is - it will take a bit of time for him to get used to it. I will say this about Alex - he is a good worker - he is on time - does what is asked - is friendly - an all-around good employee.

Impossible Fluffernutter Pie 
Author: Hannah|BitterSweet.com 
Makes 8 - 10 Servings

Ingredients

1 Cup Crunchy Peanut Butter
1/2 Cup Vegan Vanilla Yogurt
1/2 Cup Plain Non-Dairy Milk
1 Teaspoon Apple Cider Vinegar
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
3/4 Cup Dark Brown Sugar, Firmly Packed
1/3 Cup all-Purpose Flour
1 Tablespoon Arrowroot Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 Teaspoon Salt*
1/2 Bag (5 Ounces) Dandies Vegan Mini Marshmallows
1/2 Cup Roughly Chopped Roasted Peanuts

Directions

NOTE: *If you're using salted peanut butter to begin with, dial back the additional salt or omit entirely, to taste.

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and lightly grease a 9-inch pie pan.

1. Whisk together the peanut butter, yogurt, non-dairy milk, vinegar, and vanilla in a small bowl, and set aside.

2. Separately, combine the sugar, flour, arrowroot, baking powder, and salt. Mix thoroughly so that no lumps remain and all of the dry ingredients are completely incorporated. Add in the liquid mixture and stir until smooth.

3. Pour the batter into your prepared pie pan, and bake for 40 - 45 minutes. It should be set around the edges but quite wobbly in the center, much like a cheesecake.

4. Pile the marshmallows on top in an even layer and return the pie to the oven. Set the broiler to high and cook for just 5 - 10 minutes, until the marshmallows are lightly toasted and golden brown.

5. Let cool to room temperature before garnishing with peanuts, slicing, and serving.

https://bittersweetblog.com/2017/03/14/mathematically-impossible-pi/

Impossibly Easy Mini Chicken and Broccoli Pies

Serve this savory pie loaded with chicken and broccoli - a tasty dinner for your family made using Original Bisquick® mix.

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 60 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

Chicken-Broccoli Mixture

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 lb boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 cup frozen chopped broccoli, thawed and drained
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz)

Baking Mixture

½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
½ cup milk
2 eggs

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 12 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Cook chicken in oil 5 to 7 minutes, stirring occasionally, until chicken is no longer pink in center.

3. Add onion; cook 2 to 3 minutes.

4. Add broccoli, salt and pepper, stirring occasionally, until mixture is heated through. Cool 5 minutes; stir in cheese.

5. In medium bowl, stir baking mixture ingredients with whisk or fork until blended. Spoon 1 scant tablespoon baking mixture into each muffin cup. Top with about 1/4 cup chicken-broccoli mixture. Spoon 1 tablespoon baking mixture on top of chicken-broccoli mixture in each muffin cup.

6. Bake about 30 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean and tops are golden brown. Cool 5 minutes.

7. With thin knife, loosen sides of pies from pan; remove from pan and place top sides up on cooling rack. Cool 10 minutes longer, and serve.

Expert Tips: Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving (2 Mini Pies) - Calories 280 - Calories from Fat 130 - Total Fat 14g - Saturated Fat 6g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 130mg - Sodium 510mg - Potassium 280mg - Total Carbohydrate 11g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 3g - Protein 26g -

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 8% - Calcium 15% - Iron 8%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 3 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-mini-chicken-and-broccoli-pies/c3ca630f-1c3e-4053-bea3-5745b5e14980

Gluten-Free Impossibly Easy Taco Pie

Enjoy this impossibly easy taco pie recipe made using taco seasoning mix and chopped green chiles that are ready in just 50 minutes - perfect for a dinner.

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 50 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

1 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
1 package (1 oz) gluten-free taco seasoning mix
1 can (4.5 oz) gluten-free chopped green chiles, drained
2 eggs
1 cup milk
½ cup Bisquick™ Gluten Free mix
¾ cup shredded Monterey Jack or Cheddar cheese (3 oz) 
¾ cup chopped tomato 
1 ½ cups shredded lettuce, if desired
Salsa, if desired 
Gluten-free sour cream, if desired

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch skillet, cook beef and onion over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until beef is brown; drain. Stir in seasoning mix. Spoon into pie plate. Top with chiles.

3. In small bowl, stir eggs, milk and Bisquick mix until blended. Pour into pie plate.

4. Bake about 25 minutes.

5. Top with cheese and tomato; bake 2 to 3 minutes longer or until cheese is melted.

6. Let stand 5 minutes before serving. Serve with lettuce, salsa and sour cream.

Expert Tips: 1. Try other toppings like shredded lettuce, sliced green onions, chopped black olives, guacamole or crushed corn chips. 2. Always read labels to make sure each recipe ingredient is gluten free. Products and ingredient sources can change.
Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 300 - Calories from Fat 140 - Total Fat 16g - Saturated Fat - 7g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 125mg - Sodium 680mg - Potassium 370mg - Total Carbohydrate 17g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 4g - Protein 21g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A - 15% - Vitamin C 8% - Calcium 25% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/gluten-free-impossibly-easy-taco-pie/a5c05838-da08-4347-b167-87a8cc4e3803

Sausage Egg and Cheese Biscuit Cups Recipe

Ingredients

1 (16 oz) tube refrigerated biscuits should have 8 biscuits 
1 (5 oz) package Jones Dairy Farm All Natural Golden Brown® Chicken Breakfast Sausage Patties cooked according to directions, halved then diced
1 (8 oz) package shredded cheese flavor of choice
8 medium eggs
salt to taste
pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F and grease a 6 slot jumbo muffin tin with cooking spray.

2. Place the biscuit dough in each slot (1 portion per slot) and gently press the dough in the bottom and up the sides of each muffin slot.

3. In the bottom of each biscuit, place diced sausage (you'll use 1/2 a sausage per cup). Don't be afraid to use a little pressure to push the dough back up the sides of the muffin tin.

4. Top with 1 tablespoon shredded cheese.

5. Crack an egg into each muffin cup and season with salt and pepper.

6. Bake in preheated oven for 15-18 minutes, or until egg whites have set and the biscuits are golden.

7. Cool slightly, remove from pan, and repeat with remaining 2 biscuits.

8. Enjoy! These are best served immediately, but store leftovers, covered, in the fridge.

Recipe Notes: *I typically use large eggs in all of my recipes, but I suggest using medium today, as the large eggs take too long to cook.

http://showmetheyummy.com/sausage-egg-cheese-biscuit-cups-recipe/?tl_inbound=1&tl_target_all=1&tl_period_type=3&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Sausage+Egg+and+Cheese+Biscuit+Cups+Recipe&utm_campaign=SMTY+Daily+RSS+Email

Impossibly Easy Italian Sausage Pie

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 55 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

½ lb bulk Italian pork sausage
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables, thawed, well drained
½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
1 cup milk 
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
2 eggs

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch skillet, cook sausage over medium heat 8 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until no longer pink; drain.

3. Spread sausage in pie plate. Sprinkle with vegetables.

4. In medium bowl, stir remaining ingredients until blended. Pour into pie plate.

5. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until top is golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean.

6. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

Expert Tips: 1. Serve this sausage pie with a mixed-greens salad and fresh fruit. 2. Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 210 - Calories from Fat 100 - Total Fat 11g - Saturated Fat 4g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 95mg - Sodium 650mg - Potassium 280mg - Total Carbohydrate 17g - Dietary Fiber - 3g - Sugars 6g - Protein 11g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 60% - Vitamin C 2% - Calcium 10% - Iron 8%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-italian-sausage-pie/26d0a422-c769-4769-9ea4-c5e3b2c1d946

Chocolate Magic Custard Cakes
By Hugs & Cookies xoxo

Ingredients

4 eggs (whites separated from yolks), room temp
1 tsp vanilla extract
¾ cup sugar
8 Tablespoons butter, melted
¾ cup all purpose flour
½ cup cocoa powder
2 cups milk lukewarm
powdered sugar for dusting cake

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 325 F degrees.

2. Line 8 inch x 8 inch baking dish with parchment.

3. Separate eggs and add the egg whites to a mixer and beat egg whites stiff. Place egg whites in a bowl and set aside.

4. Beat the egg yolks & sugar until light. Add butter and vanilla. Beat for two mins.

5. Add the cocoa and flour and mix it in until fully incorporated.

6. Slowly start adding the milk and beat until everything is well mixed together.

7. Add the egg whites, a third at a time and gently fold them in using a spatula, repeat until all egg whites are folded in.

NOTE: It will be hard to fold them, but just keep trying until you no longer have large egg white clumps.

8. Pour batter into baking dish and bake for approx 60 minutes or until the top is lightly golden.

9. Cool to room temp and then chill.

10. Dust heavily with powdered sugar.

Enjoy this spectacular and magical treat!

http://hugsandcookiesxoxo.com/2015/01/chocolate-magic-custard-cakes.html

Vegetable Soup with Fennel and Kale

Author: by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors

We like to think of our vegetable soup as a rainbow in a bowl. Along with the traditional carrots, celery, and tomatoes, this version also uses tasty fennel and kale as well as flavorful onion and garlic. That means major vitamins, minerals, and phytonutrients! Quick and easy to prepare, we're betting this nourishing soup turns out to be a favorite lunch or light dinner.

Author: Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness
Yield: 4 Servings

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
3 medium carrots, cut into ¼-inch pieces
2 ribs celery, cut into ¼-inch pieces
1 medium bulb fennel, cut into ¼-inch pieces
¾ teaspoon kosher salt
15-ounce can diced tomatoes
4 cups shredded kale
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley

Instructions:

1. In a large pot, heat the oil over medium-high heat.

2. Add the onion and cook, stirring often, until tender, 5 to 6 minutes.

3. Add the garlic, carrots, celery, fennel, and ¼ teaspoon of the salt and cook, stirring often, until vegetables start to soften, 5 to 6 minutes.

4. Add the tomatoes, kale, 5 cups water, pepper, and remaining ½ teaspoon salt. Let come to a boil, then reduce the heat to medium and simmer until the vegetables are tender, 25 to 30 minutes. Stir in the parsley and serve.

Nutrition Info Per Serving: 170 calories, 8 g total fat, 1 g saturated fat, 5 g protein, 24 g carbohydrate, 7 g dietary fiber, 11 g sugar, 0 g added sugar, 0 mg cholesterol, 675 mg sodium

http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/DailyDose/archive/2017/02/10/Vegetable-Soup-with-Fennel-and-Kale.aspx

I tried to get this done before midnight - I'm just a few minutes. --- Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, ouch, so sorry grease spattered. Hope it doesnt hurt terribly.
Gage, wonderful.

Tami, glad you are having such a great time.
I never got dressed. Played around teaching myself the ripple crochet stitch. Took an extra Lyrica. Never even made AA meeting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's said that's why they don't allow private here for surgeries except cataracts as the wait list would be longer. I think hips take about 6-8 months here
> 
> Chuck Berry had some great music


Whereas here they are encouraging us to have private cover to decrease the wait in the public system.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful pictures, all. I got one more quilted and one more binding done. M-cat seems a bit better, he let me look him over, and it appears he has a deep muscle bruise in his back leg. It's swollen but he only objects to putting weight on it, not my gentle pressing. He ate and drank and came out of his hidey hole, though he's still taking it easy. I'll see how he is tomorrow morning. Poor bubby.

KayeJo, hope your hand heals quickly. I'm off to bed myself. Blessings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> We are building a bathroom on the first floor. The only bathroom in this house is on the second floor and we are thinking of when we might get old enough that we can't get up and down the stairs like we do now. One of my sons-in law is a contractor and he works on it in between other jobs - I figure another 2-3 years and it'll be finished :sm09: . It has walls and some of the plumbing and electricity, but no finishing work or fixtures. We will have sink, toilet and a big walk-in shower with a built in seat. Also, my washer and dryer will be in there...eventually. It's been a slow process, but since he doesn't really charge us much, it has to be done between the jobs that pay the bills!!


That was the big reason behind me wanting to move (and nowhere to sleep downstairs). I kept saying and it is not just when we get old but something could happen to one of us anytime. And soon after we moved I couldn't have made it up and down the stairs often in a day for around a month because of my Achilles Tendon. And David wanted a garden whihc is going to rack and ruin as he has no time! Like I said would happen :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Tami, so glad to see that you are enjoying your travels as well as learning about some of the cultures in the area. I'm sure the family appreciated your interest. The bracelet is beautiful. I don't know if my eyes would allow me to do that kind of beading! Enjoy the rest of your trip!


Bet you could do it! I pour out a pile of beads and then run my finger over it lightly. It makes most of the holes stand up so I can just lay the needle on the top edge of the bead for it to go on the needle. The rest is reading the chart.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, beautiful bracelet. We also visited Montezumas castle, very interesting place. Have you been to Sedona in Your travels? It's beautiful there, all the red rocks. Will you visit the Grand Canyon?
> 
> Kaye, hope your burn is better soon.
> 
> Daralene, glad you stayed away from the GKs & their flu, you sure don't need that.


Sedona is just next to Cottonwood, so yes! We left there this morning. I don't think we will make it to the Grand Canyon this trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja! What a great site; I've bookmarked it. Not it has prompted questions for anyone who has the knowledge.
> 
> If I had "X number of stitches" on my needles and wanted to incorporate a new stitch but didn't want to add more total stitches ...say one that is multiples of 10+1, 8 row repeat (the horseshoe one Sonja used) would I calculate how many repeats of the stitch pattern I could fit in and if there are "left over stitches" then just evenly space those stitches between the repeats? I'm probably not making myself clear. Am I making any sense?
> 
> Think I'll go knit a swatch and see if I can figure this out....will look for any responses when I pop back in....LOL


The problem is if you add one between patterns they often lose their flown and make a totally different look (and would still need to do the same for every pattern so you may still have the wrong count). If a cardigan you could adjust the size of the bands; generally speaking an extra couple of stitches more or less won't matter too much over the whole item- just remember to change your shaping. Or using needles one size more or less may also deal with the problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I did good, I went to put veggies in with a hot roast and grease bounced up to meet me, got the side of my hand, wrist, and a spot on my arm up under the elbow. I'm slathered in Aloe, but the aloe sure makes it hard to type or knit. Oh well, it should be fine, I got stuff on it quick, it's always something isn't it?


Hope that nasty grease didn't get time to do any damage (often the small surface burns are the sorest though).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up! May not stay that way but I am happy for now. I'm not going to try to catch up on last week. 

Julie, love the Gansey!
KayeJo hope the burn continues to improve. 
Other things I wanted to comment on but don't remember. 
It's about time I found the bed so we can go when ready. There are things that I have no other place to put or things that need a safe place that won't get jostled, so they go on the bed. As soon as we got here and everything connected, we headed for the Crater. When we came back it was time to get the laundry done. We ran out of the really important items this morning! Then the load of heavy stuff didn't dry the first time so it took another 45 minutes. It was almost dark by the time DH cooked our steak on the grill. Been here ever since.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'd call that a pinafore! A jumper here is a sweater.


Same here for both. I looked at it and thought I'm sure we used to call them pinafores (or pinnies). So a total reversal of the US usages. No wonder we get confused.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I knew a jumper there is a sweater, didn't think about pinafore, I think pinafores here are a little apron that goes over a little girls dress. Don't you just love the English language? LOL!! :sm09:


Those are pinnies as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


It does look like a rash doesn't it? But should be fine though a bit sore for a few days.

Well the forecast was for some possible rain. It is wet here and has been wet for a few hours. We've had about half an inch so far but it sounds like it is here to stay. Cathy maybe some of it will come to you and not skirt you this time?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


You really got splashed lots hope the red spots don't blister


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just saw in The Sun that twin 1yr olds were attacked with a hammer, that's beyond awful, poor babies and the poor mom. The little boy died but the little girl is still alive so far, if it was indeed the father, he needs to be strung and quartered, well whoever did it needs to be strung and quartered, but how do you do that to your own children.


That's horrible , hope they have whoever did it in custody


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness! I am just getting here and you are already up to 43 pages! I am thankful for the summaries, Thal you ladies! I never made it past page 4 last week. We are near Flagstaff, AZ. We went to see Meteor Crater after we arrived today. Interesting. Approximately 1 mile across and 60 stories deep. Imagine 20 of our football fields all in one place! If you put the Washington Monument in it, the top of the monument would be even with the top edge of the crater.
> 
> Tomorrow we move a little farther. We will go see the Petrified Forest. We are slowly beginning our journey home. We left our friends this morning and are on our own. Sorlenna, if you are checking in, I sent you a pm.
> 
> ...


Glad you are still having fun Tami , your whole trip sounds wonderful , I would love to visit cave dwellings

Bracelet is gorgeous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That turned out great


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've learned to go into your post list and scroll quickly till I see photos.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up! May not stay that way but I am happy for now. I'm not going to try to catch up on last week.
> 
> Julie, love the Gansey!
> KayeJo hope the burn continues to improve.
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> ...... we walk the walk as well as talk the talk as brothers and sisters in Christ. Our Christianity is not like a suit of clothes that we put on and take of at will. Rather it is like skin that we ''wear'' all day, every day, regardless of the circumstances.
> Ohio Joy


I can't think of a better description of yourselves than you have just given. I am not a "churchy" person - having had too much experience of the opposite to your description - but you give me hope for "real" religion, where people actually live what they believe. You have my greatest admiration.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tami sounds like an really interesting time. And the bracelet is gorgeous. Looks like fiddly work- as someone said don't think I would have the eyesight to do that work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:15am and I am up and heading out with the dog. Woot woot.???? school today. ????

Check in later.????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Excellent drawing Matthew!

And Sonja what a gorgeous little cardigan.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Ouch. That must hurt. I've been told to run burns under cold water right away. It has helped me. I hope the aloe is helping you.


Same here, they advise over here to run under water for a minimum of 20 minutes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I put it under cool water straight away, then slathered with aloe, I keep putting more aloe on it but at this point most of the red is gone and I've just got a few little red blisters, I'll have to take a picture, it looks like I have a disease. lol


Ouch!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just saw in The Sun that twin 1yr olds were attacked with a hammer, that's beyond awful, poor babies and the poor mom. The little boy died but the little girl is still alive so far, if it was indeed the father, he needs to be strung and quartered, well whoever did it needs to be strung and quartered, but how do you do that to your own children.


Oh no, that is terrible. These sort of things are just happening far too often around the world.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 44, bedtime for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

That is gorgeous. Nicely done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 20 March '17

I woke up at 4:30AM wide awake so just got up. Right now Marie and I are enjoying a meat loaf dinner - I was hungry

Gary just left for work. Heidi will soon be leaving with the boys for Tinora. A quiet beginning of a new day.

Take The Night Off Slow Cooker Pineapple Chicken

Served with brown rice and steamed broccoli, it makes a nice Asian-style meal. It's a nice mild dish.

Author: Judy Turner Mahoney|allrecipes.com
7 h 10 m
8 [email protected]/serv

Ingredients

4 pounds bone-in chicken breast halves with skin
1 (8 ounce) can pineapple chunks with juice
3 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
2 teaspoons ground ginger

Directions

1. Place chicken breasts into the bottom of a slow cooker.

2. Pour pineapple chunks with juice over chicken.

3. Drizzle with honey and soy sauce and sprinkle with brown sugar and ginger.

4. Set cooker on High and cook for 1 hour.

5. Reduce setting to Low and cook until chicken is cooked through, moist, and tender, about 6 more hours.

Cook's Note: You could also bake in a 9x13-inch foil-lined pan at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 1 1/2 hours or until internal temperature reaches 180 degrees F (80 degrees C).

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/232409/take-the-night-off-slow-cooker-pineapple-chicken/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=137690&prop27=2017-03-19&did=137690-20170319

FLOURLESS PEANUT BUTTER BROOKIES

An easy gluten-free recipe that has a peanut butter cookie base and a gooey chocolate top that tastes like brownies!

AUTHOR: DOROTHY KERN
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR
MAKES 9-16 BARS

INGREDIENTS:

1 cup peanut butter (chunky or creamy but not natural)
1 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs, divided
2 ounces baking chocolate (semi-sweet)
1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup chopped peanuts, optional

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Line a 9×9″ pan with foil and spray with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Stir peanut butter, sugar, and one egg in a large bowl until the mixture comes together into a thick dough.

3. Press into the bottom of the prepared pan. (The mixture is sticky, so it's good if you spray your hands with nonstick cooking spray to avoid it sticking to you.)

4. Bake the peanut butter layer for 12 minutes.

5. While that layer is in the oven, melt the baking chocolate in a large bowl. Heat in the microwave in 30 second increments, stirring between each, until the chocolate is melted and smooth. Cool for 3-5 minutes, then stir in the sweetened condensed milk, vanilla, and remaining egg.

6. After the peanut butter cookie layer comes out of the oven, pour the chocolate mixture over the top and sprinkle with chopped nuts, if using.

7. Place back in the oven and bake for 20-25 additional minutes, or until a toothpick comes out with just a few crumbs. Cool completely before slicing into bars.

8. Store in an airtight container for up to 3 days or freeze for up to one month.

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2017/03/flourless-peanut-butter-brookies/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Flourless+Peanut+Butter+Brookies+by+Crazy+for+Crust&utm_campaign=20170318_m138203273_Daily+RSS+Feed+for+http%3A%2F%2Fcrazyforcrust_com%2Ffeed&utm_term=Flourless+Peanut+Butter+Brookies

CHICKEN SOUVLAKI WITH TZATZIKI

This Greek favourite is so easy to make at home! Loaded with classic Greek flavours of lemon, garlic and dried oregano. Fabulous for an outdoor BBQ!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Dinner, Grilling
Cuisine: Greek
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

Marinade
1.5lb / 750g chicken thigh fillets (or breast), cut into 1"/2.5cm pieces
2 tbsp olive oil
¼ cup lemon juice
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 tbsp dried oregano
½ - ¾ tsp salt
Black pepper
To Cook / Serve
1 tbsp olive oil
Flatbreads / wraps / pita bread
Lettuce
Tomato slices

Tzatziki

2 Lebanese cucumbers (to make about ½ cup grated cucumber after squeezing out juice)
1¼ cups / 300g plain Greek yoghurt
2 tsp white wine vinegar (or red wine or apple cider vinegar)
1 tbsp lemon juice
½ garlic clove, minced
1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil (or more if you want richer)
½ tsp salt
Black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place chicken and Marinade into a bowl and set aside to marinate for at least 3 hours to overnight.

2. Thread chicken onto 8 skewers.

3. Heat oil in a large skillet over high heat (or BBQ). Cook skewers for 3 minutes on each side, or until cooked through.

4. Serve Chicken Souvlaki with tzatziki, flatbreads (make your own!), lettuce and tomato slices.

Tzatziki

1. Cut the cucumber in half lengthwise. Use a teaspoon to scrape the watery seeds out.

2. Coarsely grate the cucumber using a box grater. Then wrap in paper towels or a tea towel and squeeze to remove excess liquid.

3. Place cucumber in a bowl. Add remaining ingredients then mix to combine. Set aside for at least 20 minutes for the flavours to meld.

NOTE: 1. To make ahead, pop the chicken in the marinade in ziplock bags and freeze straight away. Then the chicken will marinate as it defrosts. Thread onto skewers and cook per recipe directions. 2. The Chicken Souvlaki is pictured with my Easy Soft Flatbread (No Yeast). 3. For a complete Greek feast, as pictured in the post, serve this with a Greek Salad and Greek Lemon Rice Pilaf!

Nutrition per serving, assuming 2 skewers per person (excluding toppings and flatbreads): Serving size 194g - Calories 367cal - Fat 16.4g - Saturated fat 4.1g - Unsaturated fat -12.3g Trans fat 0g - Carbohydrates 2.5g - Sugar 0g - Sodium 441mg - Fiber 1.1g - Protein 49.7g - Cholesterol 151mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/chicken-souvlaki-tzatziki/

GREEK SALAD

A fresh, classic Greek salad with a homemade Greek Salad Dressing. Bright zesty and fresh, this is a classic recipe everyone should know!

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Salad
Cuisine: Greek
TOTAL TIME: 15 mins
Serves: 4-6

INGREDIENTS

Salad

3 tomatoes (size of a tennis ball)
4 Lebanese / Persian cucumbers (about 8"/20cm long)
½ small red onion (size of a tennis ball)
1 small green capsicum / bell pepper
250g/8oz feta block
5.5oz/125g black kalamata olives (Note 2)
1 tsp dried oregano

Greek Salad Dressing

1 garlic clove, minced (about ½ tsp minced garlic)
1 tsp dried oregano
¼ tsp salt (or ½ tsp Kosher salt)
Freshly ground black pepper
3 tbsp red wine vinegar
6 tbsp extra virgin olive oil (preferably Greek!)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place Greek Salad Dressing ingredients in a jar and shake until well combined. Set aside for 20 minutes to let the flavours infuse.

2. Tomatoes: Cut each tomato into 6 wedges, then cut each wedge into 3 or 4 pieces. If the tomato is watery, scoop out the watery seeds inside with a teaspoon.

3. cucumbers: Slice the cucumber into ½cm / ⅕" thick slices. Or if they are thick cucumbers, slice the cucumber in half vertically, then slice.

4. Onion: Peel and finely slice the red onion. I keep it in rings - you could cut it in half then slice. (Note 2)

5. Capsicum: Cut into short strips.

6. Feta: Cut into 1cm / 2/5" cubes.

7. Place the tomato, cucumber, onion, feta and olives in a bowl, sprinkle with oregano then pour over dressing. Toss to combine. Serve immediately!

NOTES

1. Kalamata olives are the classic olives that go into a Greek salad. I personally like to use the ones with seeds inside them, I find it keeps the olives juicer. But you can use pitted if you want.

The blacker the olive, the better! Fresh black olives in olive oil purchased over the counter at delis are best, but otherwise, get a good quality olive prepackaged olives. Look for olives that look plump and are a dark black colour - you will notice that many in the jars have lost some of their colour.

2. If you don't like the rawness of red onion (noting that red onion is not as sharp as other onions), place the sliced onions in a bowl of water for 15 minutes or so. This will soften the sharpness of the onion.

NUTRITION INFORMATION*: Serving size 415g - Calories 334 calories - Fat 28.4g - Saturated fat 0g - Unsaturated fat 28.4g Trans fat 0g - Carbohydrates 15.9g - Sugar 8.0g - Sodium 790mg - Fiber 0g - Protein 0g - Cholesterol 36mg
*Nutrition per serving, assuming 5 servings. If you use low fat feta, it reduces a bit down to 300 calories per serving.

http://www.recipetineats.com/greek-salad/

EASY SOFT FLATBREAD RECIPE (NO YEAST)

This flatbread recipe is really unique because it is made without yeast and yet is soft and pliable. The dough for this recipe is ridiculously easy to make with only a minute or two of kneading. The bread is soft and pliable so it's perfect for using as a wrap, stuffed with whatever takes your fancy.

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Flatbread
Cuisine: Greek, Mediterranean
PREP TIME: 5 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
Serves: 4 large pieces

INGREDIENTS

2 cups / 300g plain flour (all-purpose flour) (level cups, unsifted, not packed), + keep ¼ cup extra for dusting & adjusting dough
½ tsp salt
3½ tbsp / 50g butter (1.75 oz)
¾ cup / 185 ml milk
½ tbsp oil (for cooking)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine butter and milk and heat until butter is just melted - on stove or in microwave.

2. Combine 2 cups flour, salt, butter and milk.

3. Sprinkle work surface with flour then knead for a few minutes until it is smooth - it doesn't need much kneading. Add extra flour if the dough is too sticky.

4. Wrap with cling wrap and rest at room temperature for 30 minutes or so.
5. Dust bench top with flour, cut dough into 4 pieces, roll into balls, then roll out into about ⅛" / 0.3cm thick rounds.

6. Heat ½ tbsp olive oil in a nonstick pan over medium heat - or lower if you have a heavy based skillet. (Note 1)

7. Place one flatbread in the pan, cook for around 1- 1½ minutes - it should bubble up (see photo in post)- then flip and cook the other side, pressing down if it puffs up. There should be a smallish golden brown spots on both sides.

8. Stack the cooked bread and keep wrapped with a tea towel - the moisture helps soften the surface, making them even more pliable.

9. Continue to cook with remaining pieces.

10. Optional: Brush or spray bread with olive oil or melted butter, for a more luxurious finish. Or even with melted butter mixed with minced garlic for a garlic butter version!

NOTES

1. Higher heat and the thinner the dough = crispier crust, though still pliable inside, the thin crispy crust on the outside might crack when you roll it. This is how I make naan. The larger darker brown spots on the bread (see image in post) make it look like authentic naan, just like what you get at Indian restaurants!

2. STORING: Dough keeps in the refrigerator for around 3 days. Tip: Roll out the rounds, ready to cook. Just make sure you use baking paper or cling wrap to keep the pieces separated, flour will not suffice.

3. Cooked breads keep really well in the freezer!

4. Works great with WHOLE WHEAT flour.

5. Dairy free / vegan substitutions: A reader tried the original recipe then reported back that it also worked just as great substituting the butter with olive oil and almond milk for the dairy milk to make it a vegan / dairy free version. Brilliant! Another reader has also made this with coconut oil and reported it works great.

6. Readers have tried making this gluten free and reported that it works pretty well using gluten free flour BUT you need to use the butter and milk, not sub with dairy/vegan options. The dough will be a little harder to roll out. If you try to make it gluten free AND dairy free, the recipe really is completely different to the original so I don't advise that!

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Nutrition per piece - Serving size 125g - Calories 370 cal - Fat - 15.2g Saturated fat 7.6g - Unsaturated fat 7.6g - Trans fat 0g - Carbohydrates 49.9g - Sugar 2.2g - Sodium 386mg - Fiber 1.7g - Protein 8.1g - Cholesterol 31mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/easy-soft-flatbread-yeast/

LEMON RICE PILAF

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Sides
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 20 mins
Serves: 5-6

INGREDIENTS

1½ tbsp extra virgin oil (or butter)
1 garlic clove, minced
½ onion, finely chopped (white, brown, yellow)
1½ cups white rice, long grain (uncooked) (Note 1)
1¼ cups chicken broth
1 cup water
1 large lemon (1 tsp zest + 3 - 4 tbsp lemon juice)
3 tbsp finely chopped parsley
3 tbsp finely chopped dill (or sub with parsley, oregano, basil chives, mint)
Salt and pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Heat oil over medium heat in large saucepan or small pot.

2. Add garlic and onion. Cook for 5 minutes or until translucent and sweet.

3. Add rice and stir until rice turns mostly translucent.

4. Add broth and water. Place lid on and bring to simmer. Then turn heat down to low.

5. Cook for 12 minutes or until water is evaporated.

6. Remove from stove and rest for 10 minutes (keep the lid on).

7. Remove lid. Stir through lemon zest, lemon juice, herbs and salt and pepper to taste.

8. Lovey served warm or at room temperature.

NOTES:

1. Long grain is the best for this but it will also work with medium and short grain rice. It will also work with basmati and jasmine rice. Do not use risotto or paella rice. With brown rice, top up water and cook for longer per packet directions.

Nutrition per serving, assuming 6 servings (3/4 cup packed per serving) - Serving size 153g - Calories 216 calories - Fat 4.1g - Saturated fat 0.6g - Unsaturated fat 3.5g - Trans fat 0g - Carbohydrates 39.2g - Sugar 0.6g - Sodium 361mg - Fiber 1.1g - Protein 4.8g - Cholesterol 0mg

.http://www.recipetineats.com/lemon-rice-pilaf/

Time for a shower. Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Tami, DD and I went to the crater and the petrified forest when we visited my niece in Arizona a few years back. The crater was amazing. So was the petrified forest though I must admit I was a little disappointed in it; expected the area to be much larger. Still enjoyed it though and brought back some pieces from a shop outside of the forest. I loved driving through the area; so very different from where we are. You guys are really having a wonderful adventure. 

(Ohio) Joy you are such an inspiration. So looking forward to seeing you and Don in June. 

DH just gave our oldest furbaby Truman a bath for me. He's the chihuahua that thinks he can whup-up on a 100 lb German Shepherd; can you say Napoleon complex? I got a notice from the vet saying he was past due on his 3 yr rabies vaccination. Called the vet to verify since I don't recall get an email telling me he wa due. Anyway, made an appointment for tomorrow to take him in. 

Don't have much going on here today. I've been battling depression the past couple of days; do take medicine for it but every once in awhile (thank God not often) something will trigger what I call a "silly day" and I hit a super low point. I call it a "silly day" because I certainly aware of all I have to be thankful for and have no reason to feel depressed but still do. Thank goodness it doesn't usually last but a day or two. Just wish I knew what the trigger is.....OOoooooo....maybe it's because I HAVE to fold some laundry today! LOL....(Actually am feeling a bit better today.)

Well, I'm off to get some stuff done. TTYL {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 19 March '17
> 
> Grey skies - close to 40° - not a lot of wind - what's not to like? Some sunshine would be nice.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Alex on getting such a good job. My youngest works 7 on/ 7 off & my oldest 8 on/6 off. It gives time to "have a life" when working very long hours


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Those are pinnies as well!


My grandpa used to call aprons pinnies, I never knew until recently it was short for pinafore when a read a book set in 1800's UK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I make Pinapple Chicken, my recipe doesn't have ginger in it but is very good. The recipe came with my 40yr old slow cooker.

Gwen, hope your back to your happy self soon.

Terrible story about the twins being abused, no punishment harsh enough for the perpetrators. Insane!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I make Pinapple Chicken, my recipe doesn't have ginger in it but is very good. The recipe came with my 40yr old slow cooker.
> 
> Gwen, hope your back to your happy self soon.
> 
> Terrible story about the twins being abused, no punishment harsh enough for the perpetrators. Insane!


T thought that one sounded good so have saved it.

And now I must go back to bed- it is almost 2am and I have Elizabeth today so some sleep would be a good idea.
I picked her up from Childcare yesterday for the first time. She gave me a very blank look, wandered over to me but clearly couldn't work out what I was doing there. Quite and subdued till we got round the corner, and the birds started carrying on- she brightened up immediately. Loves birds and dogs. And then 'chatted' away the whole way home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, how fun to have a little one chatter away.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Not much going on around here. Getting better little by little every day. Been trying to get out for a walk at least once a day, went to church yesterday. Tried to do a little knitting, didn't go very well, but will try again. Doctor did OK knitting and crocheting as long as I can do it without moving the shoulder. Also, another step forward, was able to get dressed myself without help from hubby, lol.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15pm and stew is in the crock pot. Gage is at school.???? Been to the lab and got my blood done. So feet are up and netflix is on. Going to get some knitting done. 

Check in later.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I put it under cool water straight away, then slathered with aloe, I keep putting more aloe on it but at this point most of the red is gone and I've just got a few little red blisters, I'll have to take a picture, it looks like I have a disease. lol


I was hoping you wouldn't have any blisters. That must be quite a burn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


Oh, that does look sore.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 19 March '17
> 
> Grey skies - close to 40° - not a lot of wind - what's not to like? Some sunshine would be nice.
> 
> ...


Alex sounds like a very good person. I know you, Heidi, and Gary are proud of him!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pictures, all. I got one more quilted and one more binding done. M-cat seems a bit better, he let me look him over, and it appears he has a deep muscle bruise in his back leg. It's swollen but he only objects to putting weight on it, not my gentle pressing. He ate and drank and came out of his hidey hole, though he's still taking it easy. I'll see how he is tomorrow morning. Poor bubby.
> 
> KayeJo, hope your hand heals quickly. I'm off to bed myself. Blessings.


Sure hope he is better! He will probably enjoy the extra tender loving care!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness! I am just getting here and you are already up to 43 pages! I am thankful for the summaries, Thal you ladies! I never made it past page 4 last week. We are near Flagstaff, AZ. We went to see Meteor Crater after we arrived today. Interesting. Approximately 1 mile across and 60 stories deep. Imagine 20 of our football fields all in one place! If you put the Washington Monument in it, the top of the monument would be even with the top edge of the crater.
> 
> Tomorrow we move a little farther. We will go see the Petrified Forest. We are slowly beginning our journey home. We left our friends this morning and are on our own. Sorlenna, if you are checking in, I sent you a pm.
> 
> ...


You are having a wonderful and informative trip by the sounds of it. I'm sorry that I didn't get to see some of those things when I visited Arizona many years ago.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Very pretty bookmark.

Edit: I see I made a mistake and it is a bracelet. I should have seen the clasp :sm12:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good day to everyone! Sunny and warm again today. DS said that she is putting the boys' winter clothes away and getting out their summer things. She did say that she will keep a few winter things out. We just don't know what this Texas weather has in store.

Little Fancy is having a bad day today. Maybe this is a sign that I really need to start accepting that she will not be around much longer. Bailey is good, but waking me up in the middle of the night to go potty. I sure wish he would stop because he will stay with DD when I travel and I really want him to be a good house guest!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are still having fun Tami , your whole trip sounds wonderful , I would love to visit cave dwellings
> 
> Bracelet is gorgeous


We aren't allowed in them but the ones at Patlaki we could get really close. They are roped off with a volunteer ranger right there telling us about them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tami sounds like an really interesting time. And the bracelet is gorgeous. Looks like fiddly work- as someone said don't think I would have the eyesight to do that work.


Thank you. I wear glasses with bifocals.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty bookmark.
> 
> Edit: I see I made a mistake and it is a bracelet. I should have seen the clasp :sm12:


Don't worry about it! It would make a pretty bookmark.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We lost power shortly after I last posted so instead of doing anything I went back to bed and slept until a little after 2. Showered, dressed and feeling like a new person now! Thanks Bonnie. Thank goodness the doldrums don't last long. :sm09: :sm24: :sm09: :sm02:


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I make Pinapple Chicken, my recipe doesn't have ginger in it but is very good. The recipe came with my 40yr old slow cooker.
> 
> Gwen, hope your back to your happy self soon.
> 
> Terrible story about the twins being abused, no punishment harsh enough for the perpetrators. Insane!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Better that Bailey wakes you up to "go" rather than go inside!!! Like so many of us we get up and "go" in the iddle of the night....gotta be an age thing! LOL. Sorry Fancy is having a bad day. Like others have said, you will know when it is time to put her to rest and out of pain.



pammie1234 said:


> Good day to everyone! Sunny and warm again today. DS said that she is putting the boys' winter clothes away and getting out their summer things. She did say that she will keep a few winter things out. We just don't know what this Texas weather has in store.
> 
> Little Fancy is having a bad day today. Maybe this is a sign that I really need to start accepting that she will not be around much longer. Bailey is good, but waking me up in the middle of the night to go potty. I sure wish he would stop because he will stay with DD when I travel and I really want him to be a good house guest!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Quick question if you were putting a face on these booties would you use lemon or black ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good day to everyone! Sunny and warm again today. DS said that she is putting the boys' winter clothes away and getting out their summer things. She did say that she will keep a few winter things out. We just don't know what this Texas weather has in store.
> 
> Little Fancy is having a bad day today. Maybe this is a sign that I really need to start accepting that she will not be around much longer. Bailey is good, but waking me up in the middle of the night to go potty. I sure wish he would stop because he will stay with DD when I travel and I really want him to be a good house guest!


Poor Fancy. Like us, our furry pets have good and bad days. Hopefully she will still have many good days. Better that Bailey wakes you up than have an accident in the house. If you don't let him drink any water close to bedtime, it might help the midnight calls.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quick question if you were putting a face on these booties would you use lemon or black ?


I would use lemon but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would use lemon but that's just my opinion.


I think I might compromise with a dark charcoal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We lost power shortly after I last posted so instead of doing anything I went back to bed and slept until a little after 2. Showered, dressed and feeling like a new person now! Thanks Bonnie. Thank goodness the doldrums don't last long. :sm09: :sm24: :sm09: :sm02:


Glad you got some rest and are feeling better in yourself now Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I might compromise with a dark charcoal.


Not a choice option , can't even think if I have even seen that colour in the great big massive (I wish ) LYS nearest to me ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not a choice option , can't even think if I have even seen that colour in the great big massive (I wish ) LYS nearest to me ????


I feared it might not be- just a pure black might be a bit stark.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


So sorry Liz.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I feared it might not be- just a pure black might be a bit stark.


That's what I thought and I'm thinking the lemon to light , think I have some leftover grey somewhere maybe that might be better . Thank you Julie I will try with a nose see what it looks like just trying to figure ears out


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there. 
We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time. 
Thank you for the hugs and love. 
Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga. 
Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


Sad news Kaye Jo, sounds like you did the right thing but still very upsetting . Sending you a very big hug {{{{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Poor Fancy. Like us, our furry pets have good and bad days. Hopefully she will still have many good days. Better that Bailey wakes you up than have an accident in the house. If you don't let him drink any water close to bedtime, it might help the midnight calls.


So true! Bailey is a big boy and would make a huge mess in the house!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


He's younger than we are. So sad for the whole family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


Sending hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


Love to see Matthew's drawings develop...amazing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


So sorry for the loss of Buster.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, I am so sorry about Buster, but you made the correct decision. Even though you know that he is in a better place, it won't take away the heart ache. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


That is a very pretty sweater, Sonja! Clearly your merry way is a splendid path!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> We did make winter items for Elm last year also. I wonder if that is what you are asking about.


Yes, thank you Mary. I couldn't remember who KAP was collecting for. If KAP is collecting again this year, let us know please. Thanks!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on around here. Getting better little by little every day. Been trying to get out for a walk at least once a day, went to church yesterday. Tried to do a little knitting, didn't go very well, but will try again. Doctor did OK knitting and crocheting as long as I can do it without moving the shoulder. Also, another step forward, was able to get dressed myself without help from hubby, lol.


So glad with your progress..and your courage in moving forward. Wonderful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I did good, I went to put veggies in with a hot roast and grease bounced up to meet me, got the side of my hand, wrist, and a spot on my arm up under the elbow. I'm slathered in Aloe, but the aloe sure makes it hard to type or knit. Oh well, it should be fine, I got stuff on it quick, it's always something isn't it?


Oh Kaye I'm so sorry! Burns are terrible. I am glad the aloe is helping. I was told by my doc to take Ibuprofen, too, as it reduces the swelling and pain.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry for the loss of Buster.


So sorry for your loss, but know you did the very best thing for Buster. You can get an inexpensive marble stone here, 
https://www.amazon.com/Sandblast-Engraved-Marble-Memorial-Headstone/dp/B00E1HWNEO

Just got one for my sisters Sweet Pea cat memorial. It is very nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> So sorry to hear about your accident. Your poor hand and arm, does it hurt terribly? I pray it doesn't ..Yikes.
> 
> {{HUGS}} and take care


No pain now, other than an irritating blister on the wrist that gets caught on things, but it hasn't popped yet so that's good, the red spots aren't bad, just look funny, but no pain even when I put pressure on them. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like those coulottes, I still have some in my closet that I made 20 yrs ago, I like to wear them in summer, I find them cooler than skirts or capris


They are like a skirt that you can do headstands in. lolol They were great for working it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:50pm and I am caught up and curled up in bed. Greg will be here tomorrow morning about 10:30/11:00 to take to the lab. I need blood work done. I got a requisition from the dr at my appointment the other day.
> 
> Gage was not interested in going to bed tonight.
> I'm not tired Mom. About a half hour later he was sound asleep. Not tired my foot. Lol.????
> ...


Glad that the little outfit was a hit, we knew it would be, you do fabulous work. :sm24: 
The pain is gone, thank you, I think I've learned that lesson. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, ouch, so sorry grease spattered. Hope it doesnt hurt terribly.
> Gage, wonderful.
> 
> Tami, glad you are having such a great time.
> I never got dressed. Played around teaching myself the ripple crochet stitch. Took an extra Lyrica. Never even made AA meeting.


No pain now, didn't bother me sleeping either. 
Some days are just PJ days and go nowhere and do nothing days, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


So sorry Kaye...hope it feels better, fast!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is a very pretty sweater, Sonja! Clearly your merry way is a splendid path!


Thank you April


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pictures, all. I got one more quilted and one more binding done. M-cat seems a bit better, he let me look him over, and it appears he has a deep muscle bruise in his back leg. It's swollen but he only objects to putting weight on it, not my gentle pressing. He ate and drank and came out of his hidey hole, though he's still taking it easy. I'll see how he is tomorrow morning. Poor bubby.
> 
> KayeJo, hope your hand heals quickly. I'm off to bed myself. Blessings.


Poor kitty, they do manage to damage themselves don't they? Hopefully it will heal with not problems after a couple days of quiet. 
It's better thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope that nasty grease didn't get time to do any damage (often the small surface burns are the sorest though).


No real damage, David said it looks like I contracted a skin disease. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up! May not stay that way but I am happy for now. I'm not going to try to catch up on last week.
> 
> Julie, love the Gansey!
> KayeJo hope the burn continues to improve.
> ...


It is.

Wow you certainly had a full day, sounds like you are having a great trip though, are you doing it again next year?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Those are pinnies as well!


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You really got splashed lots hope the red spots don't blister


They just itch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's horrible , hope they have whoever did it in custody


They have the father in custody, they had to hunt for him, he fled the scene.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


Sad, but the right thing to do. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, that is terrible. These sort of things are just happening far too often around the world.


Yes, they are, it's disturbing and sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Tami, DD and I went to the crater and the petrified forest when we visited my niece in Arizona a few years back. The crater was amazing. So was the petrified forest though I must admit I was a little disappointed in it; expected the area to be much larger. Still enjoyed it though and brought back some pieces from a shop outside of the forest. I loved driving through the area; so very different from where we are. You guys are really having a wonderful adventure.
> 
> (Ohio) Joy you are such an inspiration. So looking forward to seeing you and Don in June.
> 
> ...


We all have those days Gwen, I think we need them really, no one can be "up" all the time. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> T thought that one sounded good so have saved it.
> 
> And now I must go back to bed- it is almost 2am and I have Elizabeth today so some sleep would be a good idea.
> I picked her up from Childcare yesterday for the first time. She gave me a very blank look, wandered over to me but clearly couldn't work out what I was doing there. Quite and subdued till we got round the corner, and the birds started carrying on- she brightened up immediately. Loves birds and dogs. And then 'chatted' away the whole way home.


LOL! You discomboobulated her. 
When Carly and Kaya were little, they both went to the same daycare ( I used to take care of both of them at times), I went to pick up Carly to take her to my house, and Kaya was so upset I was leaving her there, I had to call her grandma and tell her that I was taking Kaya, just pick her up at my house, and then had to call Christopher to bring me the second booster seat. I had authorization to pick both of them up on file so it wasn't a problem. lol 
They are so funny when they are that age.
P.S. Yes, I carried both seats with me after that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on around here. Getting better little by little every day. Been trying to get out for a walk at least once a day, went to church yesterday. Tried to do a little knitting, didn't go very well, but will try again. Doctor did OK knitting and crocheting as long as I can do it without moving the shoulder. Also, another step forward, was able to get dressed myself without help from hubby, lol.


Good that you are improving, getting dressed yourself is a good thing, not as much fun maybe, but good. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:15pm and stew is in the crock pot. Gage is at school.???? Been to the lab and got my blood done. So feet are up and netflix is on. Going to get some knitting done.
> 
> Check in later.????


A relaxing day is just what the doctor ordered. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, that does look sore.


It itches. :sm19: 
I'm trying really hard not to itch though, so am being good. :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good day to everyone! Sunny and warm again today. DS said that she is putting the boys' winter clothes away and getting out their summer things. She did say that she will keep a few winter things out. We just don't know what this Texas weather has in store.
> 
> Little Fancy is having a bad day today. Maybe this is a sign that I really need to start accepting that she will not be around much longer. Bailey is good, but waking me up in the middle of the night to go potty. I sure wish he would stop because he will stay with DD when I travel and I really want him to be a good house guest!


When you gotta go, you gotta go. You could pick up the water after 8 pm or something the way you wouldn't let a child drink after a certain time so that they'd not piddle in their bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


Oh that is young, so sad, prayers for you all. And hugs, lots of hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sad news Kaye Jo, sounds like you did the right thing but still very upsetting . Sending you a very big hug {{{{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you, it's sad to see them go, it never gets easier, that's for sure. Hugs back.



budasha said:


> So sorry for the loss of Buster.


Thank you, he was a love.



pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, I am so sorry about Buster, but you made the correct decision. Even though you know that he is in a better place, it won't take away the heart ache. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Thank you, he is, and he's running and playing up there. There will be more tears but I smile too when thinking of him, the big goofball.



oneapril said:


> Oh Kaye I'm so sorry! Burns are terrible. I am glad the aloe is helping. I was told by my doc to take Ibuprofen, too, as it reduces the swelling and pain.


That's good to know, I have some in the cabinet, thank you.



flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your loss, but know you did the very best thing for Buster. You can get an inexpensive marble stone here,
> https://www.amazon.com/Sandblast-Engraved-Marble-Memorial-Headstone/dp/B00E1HWNEO
> 
> Just got one for my sisters Sweet Pea cat memorial. It is very nice.


Thank you, I'll look into that, I like that idea. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yes, thank you Mary. I couldn't remember who KAP was collecting for. If KAP is collecting again this year, let us know please. Thanks!


Did you see JHeins offer earlier in this tea party?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Quick question if you were putting a face on these booties would you use lemon or black ?


Lemon


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


So sorry, such a sweet face


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry for your SIL's BIL, Liz. He does seem way too young.
Kaye, glad Buster is at peace over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that you are improving, getting dressed yourself is a good thing, not as much fun maybe, but good. lolol


????????????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja if not charcoal how about a dark or medium blue?


Lurker 2 said:


> I feared it might not be- just a pure black might be a bit stark.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sad this is.


budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}} You gave Buster the gift of love.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra what is your avatar picture?


Poledra65 said:


> No pain now, didn't bother me sleeping either.
> Some days are just PJ days and go nowhere and do nothing days, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Tami it has been so fun to hear about your travels...thanks! Your beading is beautiful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> No, LOl. We were informed that the parents were taking them to Beauty and the Beast. I would like to have seen that. Were told DHDbwas sick so I inquired with what. The flu! We cancelled. Whenever one got sick and we were keeping them, within a few hours they were all sick.


Good idea to keep the healthy and the sick, apart!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> So sorry, such a sweet face


Thank you, he was a sweet dog, the kids used to use him as a pillow, I have a picture with 4 children all lined up laying against him, they used to watch tv that way when I was watching them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Sorry for your SIL's BIL, Liz. He does seem way too young.
> Kaye, glad Buster is at peace over the rainbow bridge.


And frolicking in the daisy's. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> {{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}} You gave Buster the gift of love.


Thank you Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra what is your avatar picture?


It's looking through the back door of the car, David and Buster on Saturday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful pictures, all. I got one more quilted and one more binding done. M-cat seems a bit better, he let me look him over, and it appears he has a deep muscle bruise in his back leg. It's swollen but he only objects to putting weight on it, not my gentle pressing. He ate and drank and came out of his hidey hole, though he's still taking it easy. I'll see how he is tomorrow morning. Poor bubby.
> 
> KayeJo, hope your hand heals quickly. I'm off to bed myself. Blessings.


Glad your kitty seems to be feeling better, Sorlenna.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Tami, DD and I went to the crater and the petrified forest when we visited my niece in Arizona a few years back. The crater was amazing. So was the petrified forest though I must admit I was a little disappointed in it; expected the area to be much larger. Still enjoyed it though and brought back some pieces from a shop outside of the forest. I loved driving through the area; so very different from where we are. You guys are really having a wonderful adventure.
> 
> (Ohio) Joy you are such an inspiration. So looking forward to seeing you and Don in June.
> 
> ...


Hugs back to you, Gwen!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


Goodbye Buster. You had great loving owners.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


Prayers for your family, Liz.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


What a dear little face. I am sorry, Kaye, for your loss of your sweet pup. Hugs for you and David.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace out are an inspiration, thinking only of him. , he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


I'm sorry to hear this? So hard to say goodbye. The bond and love are always there even when they are gone. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, so sorry for the latest news on your BIL.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm doing great after my morning in the dentist chair and almost $2000 poorer. Sure hope the insurance chips in $500. Taking it easy but really not sore at all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> It's looking through the back door of the car, David and Buster on Saturday.


Aww


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awe.......What a sweet tribute to Buster. I tried to enlarge it and still couldn't make it out. Thanks for the enlargement.


Poledra65 said:


> It's looking through the back door of the car, David and Buster on Saturday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm doing great after my morning in the dentist chair and almost $2000 poorer. Sure hope the insurance chips in $500. Taking it easy but really not sore at all.


Glad you are not sore...just poor! :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH's uncle has been in the ICU for 2 weeks on and off. He's in for a badly broken leg but they found pneumonia, diabetes, UTI, and bleeding ulcers that they can't stop bleeding. Scary. I think the ulcers bleeding are the biggest worry now. We lost a friend when we were in our 20's to bleeding ulcers so we know it is serious. They were in Ohio but moved to Misssouri a year ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If you use a Debit card, only use it as a credit card in stores. A security person told me if you use it as a debit card and input your code that hackers then get access to your checking account. So sorry this happened to Kiwifrau, but it reminded me to tell all of you again not to input your debit card code at stores.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Glad you are not sore...just poor! :sm09:


You got that right. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the pictures of Buster.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, beautiful bracelet. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You discomboobulated her.
> When Carly and Kaya were little, they both went to the same daycare ( I used to take care of both of them at times), I went to pick up Carly to take her to my house, and Kaya was so upset I was leaving her there, I had to call her grandma and tell her that I was taking Kaya, just pick her up at my house, and then had to call Christopher to bring me the second booster seat. I had authorization to pick both of them up on file so it wasn't a problem. lol
> They are so funny when they are that age.
> P.S. Yes, I carried both seats with me after that. lol


I have two carseats in my car now. I just leave them in unless it is absolutely necessary that I take them out! I will probably get a new one when I become a grandma!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that you are improving, getting dressed yourself is a good thing, not as much fun maybe, but good. lolol


We definitely think alike!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When you gotta go, you gotta go. You could pick up the water after 8 pm or something the way you wouldn't let a child drink after a certain time so that they'd not piddle in their bed.


I was worried about when he stays with DD when I travel, but today she said he does it at her house. Guess it isn't a big deal! I love that girl!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's looking through the back door of the car, David and Buster on Saturday.


Such a sweet picture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought and I'm thinking the lemon to light , think I have some leftover grey somewhere maybe that might be better . Thank you Julie I will try with a nose see what it looks like just trying to figure ears out


I think the lemon would lack definition. Good luck with the ears!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate to the rescue - thanks kate - someday i need to learn how to do that. --- sam



KateB said:


> This it?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Budasha, so sorry about your BIL. He sure had a lot more life to live, but I guess his body just said no. Thinking of you and the family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that seems awfully young for kindergarten - i think heidi has held all her children back a year - she felt the extra year of growing mentally and physically would better prepare them for kindergarten. --- sam



KateB said:


> I think it's kindergarten. My friend's wee boy was in P1 here when they went out to PA and he went into kindergarten.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sad news Kaye Jo, sounds like you did the right thing but still very upsetting . Sending you a very big hug {{{{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}}}


From me too. Fan had told me- I've not been online for a few hours- been out shopping for groceries, and eating lunch. I am so glad the other pups are handling it ok. As you say he will be bounding through doggie heaven.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate to the rescue - thanks kate - someday i need to learn how to do that. --- sam


It's dead easy on the iPad but I've no idea how you would do it on a laptop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i think that is not their biggest tractor. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Wow that's a big one! Our John Deer is just a little mower


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm way behind, so will just say that my son came over for dinner last night. We had an enjoyable meal and a good chat. He helped me change the bed and I decided to leave off one of the blankets. So of course today it went colder and on my way back from knitting group it poured with rain so I came in looking like the proverbial drowned rat! Of course the rain started to ease off once I was in and had changed and got warm. Roll on summer. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam enjoyed this funny, and asked me to share it- from mjs:


ATHEIST IN THE WOODS 
An atheist was walking through the woods.
'What majestic trees!
'What powerful rivers !
'What beautiful animals!
He said to himself.
Suddenly, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him.
He turned to look .... . . and saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him.
________________________________________
He ran as fast as he could along the path.
He looked over his shoulder & saw that the bear was closing on him ....
He looked over his shoulder again, and the bear was even closer .... and then .... He tripped and fell.
Rolling over to pick himself up, he found the bear was right on top of him .........
reaching towards him with its left paw ..... and raising the right paw to strike ...
________________________________________
At that instant the Atheist cried out,
'Oh my God!'
Time Stopped ...
The bear froze ......
The forest was silent ....
A bright light shone upon the man,
and a voice came out of the sky ...
"You deny my existence for all these years,
you teach others I don't exist
and even credit creation to cosmic accident ........
Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament?"
"Am I to count you as a believer?"
The atheist looked directly into the light ....
"It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now ...
but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?"
... a pause ...

"Very well," said the voice ...
The light went out.
The sounds of the forest resumed ....
the bear dropped his right arm ...
brought both paws together ...
bowed his head & spoke...
________________________________________
"Lord, bless this food,
which I am about to receive.
Amen."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm way behind, so will just say that my son came over for dinner last night. We had an enjoyable meal and a good chat. He helped me change the bed and I decided to leave off one of the blankets. So of course today it went colder and on my way back from knitting group it poured with rain so I came in looking like the proverbial drowned rat! Of course the rain started to ease off once I was in and had changed and got warm. Roll on summer. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


And sleep well- when you turn in!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I love that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I love that.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you see a lot of those around here also. what i really like to watch is the self stacker. when they are baling straw or hay once it comes out of the bailer it is somehow picked up and stacked all by machine. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here they use more big wheels instead of tracks. The dual wheels keep the tractor from sinking in the wet ground in spring ( most of the time but I've been drafted more than once for towing duty with a second tractor????)
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/0/9/7099-john-deere-9560r.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, so very sorry you had to help Buster over rainbow bridge. Hugs, glad Marla was with you. Glad no pain from burns.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i miss something - what happened to m-cat? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I took photos of the quilts but will have to get them onto the computer. I finished the quilting on two more yesterday and now moving on to binding. The biggest one is still kid-sized, and I think that is the biggest one I can manage on the machine. I do want to try bigger ones with the block by block method, but I have a few that are already assembled and will need to be done by hand. I'm thinking on it (considered taking them apart into sections but not sure yet if I will). And I think I've remembered what my "floor puzzle" is called. LOL I'm pretty sure it's Irish chain but will need a diagram.
> 
> The hat is moving forward again. I wish I'd staggered the pattern so may add that version to the pattern and do another model, but I'm not frogging it again. I'll finish this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, sorry for news on BIL.
Kaye, did feel better today, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking very good matthew --- sam



pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty bookmark.
> 
> Edit: I see I made a mistake and it is a bracelet. I should have seen the clasp :sm12:


My first reaction was bookmark as well until I read again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful sweater sonja - i love the color and the stitch design you used. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quick question if you were putting a face on these booties would you use lemon or black ?


Black I think- but I would also leave them. But then again you have ideas and I think nope and you do it and it looks great so you probably shouldn't listen to me anyway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds lovely - i really can't see either of you not able to make it up the steps. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> We are building a bathroom on the first floor. The only bathroom in this house is on the second floor and we are thinking of when we might get old enough that we can't get up and down the stairs like we do now. One of my sons-in law is a contractor and he works on it in between other jobs - I figure another 2-3 years and it'll be finished :sm09: . It has walls and some of the plumbing and electricity, but no finishing work or fixtures. We will have sink, toilet and a big walk-in shower with a built in seat. Also, my washer and dryer will be in there...eventually. It's been a slow process, but since he doesn't really charge us much, it has to be done between the jobs that pay the bills!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We lost power shortly after I last posted so instead of doing anything I went back to bed and slept until a little after 2. Showered, dressed and feeling like a new person now! Thanks Bonnie. Thank goodness the doldrums don't last long. :sm09: :sm24: :sm09: :sm02:


Sounds like it was simply tiredness. Everyone has down days at times- and when you are already down they are just that bit more down. Does that make sense. I keep trying to tell Maryanne this- a couple of down days doesn't mean things are getting worse. Ride them out and you will almost certainly be back to your normal state. Not that it seems like it at the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it was simply tiredness. Everyone has down days at times- and when you are already down they are just that bit more down. Does that make sense. I keep trying to tell Maryanne this- a couple of down days doesn't mean things are getting worse. Ride them out and you will almost certainly be back to your normal state. Not that it seems like it at the time.


That is pretty much the principle I take- like the last couple of days were not fantastic- but I knew if I sat tight I would ride it out.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cute joke, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Cute joke, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


I'm so sorry Kaye Jo but it sounds like it was time. If the treatment was going to work you would have seen signs by now rather than getting worse. But you will miss him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch - that is so easy to do - hope the aloe works. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I did good, I went to put veggies in with a hot roast and grease bounced up to meet me, got the side of my hand, wrist, and a spot on my arm up under the elbow. I'm slathered in Aloe, but the aloe sure makes it hard to type or knit. Oh well, it should be fine, I got stuff on it quick, it's always something isn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and it works. --- sam



budasha said:


> Ouch. That must hurt. I've been told to run burns under cold water right away. It has helped me. I hope the aloe is helping you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Could you share a few of the needs for Elm. I know some have been shared in your posts, but it might be helpful to those who want to do things to help you out. I usually do my own thing based off from helping in communities that run similar programs. Your care package before Christmas was similar to the items gifted to our Gospel Mission which serves meals to the homeless and disadvantaged people. They also give chapstick, socks and warm hats to those in need.


Thanks for asking, Mary.

Our people are always in need of bottles of shampoo, shaving supplies, hand lotions and bars of bath soaps, dental supplies, deodorant/antiperspirant items, men's socks (and women's also at this time of year), adult male winter hats to cover ears, ball caps, men's shoes (whether sneakers or boot-types), undershirts, tee-shirts in adult sizes (M/F), adult gloves/kid's mittens, men's belts.

Toilet tissue is nearly as valuable as gold to our people. Bottled water in warm weather is so necessary to them or even the small packetsof water flavorings for the bottles of water.

I would imagine that even old, used wallets might be of use to them.

Items such as clean, used bedding stuff: sheets, pillows and blankets; bath towels and washcloths are always needed for those in tents or just getting into their own places. Used dishes, kitchen linens, small pots or pans, kitchen utensils are also in short supply for them. Even potholders would be quite useful for some.

Take your choice, Knitters. The needs great, especially for those items we use every day and never give two thoughts about not having them at our disposal.

Thanks in advance for whatever your generous hearts bring to mind.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like you got yourself good - hopefully the aloe will help keep the pain down and speed the healing. i call those "how did i do that" kind of moment. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strung and quartered SLOWLY. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just saw in The Sun that twin 1yr olds were attacked with a hammer, that's beyond awful, poor babies and the poor mom. The little boy died but the little girl is still alive so far, if it was indeed the father, he needs to be strung and quartered, well whoever did it needs to be strung and quartered, but how do you do that to your own children.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You discomboobulated her.
> When Carly and Kaya were little, they both went to the same daycare ( I used to take care of both of them at times), I went to pick up Carly to take her to my house, and Kaya was so upset I was leaving her there, I had to call her grandma and tell her that I was taking Kaya, just pick her up at my house, and then had to call Christopher to bring me the second booster seat. I had authorization to pick both of them up on file so it wasn't a problem. lol
> They are so funny when they are that age.
> P.S. Yes, I carried both seats with me after that. lol


Now thats a word I very rarely hear but what a wonderful word it is! 
When I picked her up at her place this morning she was not discombobulated. She heard me and came down carrying her Weetbix in a lidded bowl. Clearly knew I was coming and that I would give her her Weetbix at my place. Although I don't normally pick her up me being at her place is not unusual. She is currently sleeping. David is here today- we are trying to get her used to this strange man.

How could you be picking up one and not the other? Would sure make ensure you had both seats after that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for you hugs and condolences on Buster, they are greatly appreciated, and hugging you back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely tami - save driving on your way home. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm doing great after my morning in the dentist chair and almost $2000 poorer. Sure hope the insurance chips in $500. Taking it easy but really not sore at all.


Wow, glad you aren't in pain, you wallet is a bit lighter but no pain is a good thing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can't think of a better description of yourselves than you have just given. I am not a "churchy" person - having had too much experience of the opposite to your description - but you give me hope for "real" religion, where people actually live what they believe. You have my greatest admiration.


Your words brought tears to my eyes, Kate. I am so complimented by your post.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awe.......What a sweet tribute to Buster. I tried to enlarge it and still couldn't make it out. Thanks for the enlargement.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's uncle has been in the ICU for 2 weeks on and off. He's in for a badly broken leg but they found pneumonia, diabetes, UTI, and bleeding ulcers that they can't stop bleeding. Scary. I think the ulcers bleeding are the biggest worry now. We lost a friend when we were in our 20's to bleeding ulcers so we know it is serious. They were in Ohio but moved to Misssouri a year ago.


Oh my, that is worrying, and a lot to find at one time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you use a Debit card, only use it as a credit card in stores. A security person told me if you use it as a debit card and input your code that hackers then get access to your checking account. So sorry this happened to Kiwifrau, but it reminded me to tell all of you again not to input your debit card code at stores.


I used to use my debit card as a credit all the time, the bank froze my card one day, when I called the security company that handles the banks cards, he said to use it as a debit, that if using it as a credit at Walmart it will often times send a security alert and freeze the card for credit use and then it will refuse any automatic payments you have set up on it also, that's how I found there was an issue, it declined two auto transactions. So I would definitely check with banks to see what their security preferences are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the pictures of Buster.


Thank you. I do have a lot of them. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have two carseats in my car now. I just leave them in unless it is absolutely necessary that I take them out! I will probably get a new one when I become a grandma!


I've had up to 3 at one time, in a 2000 Buick Century. :sm06: With children in them all! lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad that the little outfit was a hit, we knew it would be, you do fabulous work. :sm24:
> The pain is gone, thank you, I think I've learned that lesson. lol


Glad the pain is gone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was worried about when he stays with DD when I travel, but today she said he does it at her house. Guess it isn't a big deal! I love that girl!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too. Fan had told me- I've not been online for a few hours- been out shopping for groceries, and eating lunch. I am so glad the other pups are handling it ok. As you say he will be bounding through doggie heaven.


Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is young, so sad, prayers for you all. And hugs, lots of hugs.


Thanks. I'll pass those prayers and hugs along.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm way behind, so will just say that my son came over for dinner last night. We had an enjoyable meal and a good chat. He helped me change the bed and I decided to leave off one of the blankets. So of course today it went colder and on my way back from knitting group it poured with rain so I came in looking like the proverbial drowned rat! Of course the rain started to ease off once I was in and had changed and got warm. Roll on summer. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


Never fails, I put laundry on the line this afternoon, it started to rain, that was not in the forecast. :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Sorry for your SIL's BIL, Liz. He does seem way too young.
> Kaye, glad Buster is at peace over the rainbow bridge.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sad this is.


Very sad. My brother was going to see him today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry for news on BIL.
> Kaye, did feel better today, thank you.


 :sm24:

Yoga tonight was a welcome activity.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for your family, Liz.


Thanks, April.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, so sorry for the latest news on your BIL.


Thanks, Daralene.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm doing great after my morning in the dentist chair and almost $2000 poorer. Sure hope the insurance chips in $500. Taking it easy but really not sore at all.


So glad that it went well. Sorry about the cost though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the lemon. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Quick question if you were putting a face on these booties would you use lemon or black ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's uncle has been in the ICU for 2 weeks on and off. He's in for a badly broken leg but they found pneumonia, diabetes, UTI, and bleeding ulcers that they can't stop bleeding. Scary. I think the ulcers bleeding are the biggest worry now. We lost a friend when we were in our 20's to bleeding ulcers so we know it is serious. They were in Ohio but moved to Misssouri a year ago.


I'm sorry to hear about Bill's uncle. Poor man does have a lot of problems. Hope the doctors can help him. Prayers on the way for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Budasha, so sorry about your BIL. He sure had a lot more life to live, but I guess his body just said no. Thinking of you and the family.


Thanks, Pammie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam enjoyed this funny, and asked me to share it- from mjs:
> 
> ATHEIST IN THE WOODS
> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> ...


I didn't see that coming. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry for news on BIL.
> Kaye, did feel better today, thank you.


Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss kaye - it's so hard to do what you did. but it still leaves a hole in your heart that nothing else can fill. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We definitely think alike!


LOL! 
At yoga tonight, it was really humid in the room we use, the topic went to hot yoga, then of course you know it went to naked yoga that is a new thing, laughter is great medicine, needless to say, we will not look at downward dog or bridge the same again. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> My first reaction was bookmark as well until I read again.


We had been discussing bookmarks and I just automatically thought 'bookmark', but it is a lovely bracelet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for asking, Mary.
> 
> Our people are always in need of bottles of shampoo, shaving supplies, hand lotions and bars of bath soaps, dental supplies, deodorant/antiperspirant items, men's socks (and women's also at this time of year), adult male winter hats to cover ears, ball caps, men's shoes (whether sneakers or boot-types), undershirts, tee-shirts in adult sizes (M/F), adult gloves/kid's mittens, men's belts.
> 
> ...


Have bookmarked that, wish I'd have gotten several cases of water at Safeway a couple weeks ago, they had them 24 packs on sale for 99c each. I'll keep an eye out for great deals and see what all we end up with to bring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now thats a word I very rarely hear but what a wonderful word it is!
> When I picked her up at her place this morning she was not discombobulated. She heard me and came down carrying her Weetbix in a lidded bowl. Clearly knew I was coming and that I would give her her Weetbix at my place. Although I don't normally pick her up me being at her place is not unusual. She is currently sleeping. David is here today- we are trying to get her used to this strange man.
> 
> How could you be picking up one and not the other? Would sure make ensure you had both seats after that.


I'm frequently discombobulated. lol!
She has you well trained, Weetbix is a good treat, like Cheerios are also. :sm24: 
When I had both car seats in, I usually Carly's booster in the trunk, just in case. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that snow on the ground? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's looking through the back door of the car, David and Buster on Saturday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that snow on the ground? --- sam


No, I think it's just the way the sun was hitting. It was 82f.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KayeJo, condolences on Buster's passing. I know you did the right thing for him, though of course it was hard. Bless you all.

I got my "puzzle" pieces trimmed up, but I still have no idea how they go together--I'm pretty sure the quilt came out of Judy Martin's _Scrap Quilts_ book, but I can't find it. Any chance anyone here has a copy and could check?

I'm going to knit on the hat a bit. M-cat is a bit better; he's eaten well today and drank water, and the swelling has gone down more. Sam, he did something to his back leg--not sure what--but it's bruised.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just think of it as an extra rinse. rain water soft. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Never fails, I put laundry on the line this afternoon, it started to rain, that was not in the forecast. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hilarious! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 


Lurker 2 said:


> Sam enjoyed this funny, and asked me to share it- from mjs:
> 
> ATHEIST IN THE WOODS
> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wondered - david was in short sleeves. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> No, I think it's just the way the sun was hitting. It was 82f.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - i always feel so bad when one of the animals is hurt - if they could just talk to us. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> KayeJo, condolences on Buster's passing. I know you did the right thing for him, though of course it was hard. Bless you all.
> 
> I got my "puzzle" pieces trimmed up, but I still have no idea how they go together--I'm pretty sure the quilt came out of Judy Martin's _Scrap Quilts_ book, but I can't find it. Any chance anyone here has a copy and could check?
> 
> I'm going to knit on the hat a bit. M-cat is a bit better; he's eaten well today and drank water, and the swelling has gone down more. Sam, he did something to his back leg--not sure what--but it's bruised.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hah! i am finally caught up. almost time to go to bed. i'll wait a bit and see if i get sleepy. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get a good night's rest Sam. I'm also caught up and logging off. Going to knit a bit. Sweet dreams and happy awakenings where ever you all are. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KayeJo, condolences on Buster's passing. I know you did the right thing for him, though of course it was hard. Bless you all.
> 
> I got my "puzzle" pieces trimmed up, but I still have no idea how they go together--I'm pretty sure the quilt came out of Judy Martin's _Scrap Quilts_ book, but I can't find it. Any chance anyone here has a copy and could check?
> 
> I'm going to knit on the hat a bit. M-cat is a bit better; he's eaten well today and drank water, and the swelling has gone down more. Sam, he did something to his back leg--not sure what--but it's bruised.


Thank you. 
Hopefully someone will have that book and can help you out. 
Good that the swelling is going down and that he's eating/drinking, poor thing, he did it good, whatever he did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just think of it as an extra rinse. rain water soft. --- sam


LOL!! They do smell good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Hopefully someone will have that book and can help you out.
> Good that the swelling is going down and that he's eating/drinking, poor thing, he did it good, whatever he did.


Yep, he sure did a number on it. But since I can poke and prod and move it without him yowling, I don't believe anything is broken. It's moving normally. He's walking a little and not crying most of the time, but he stayed where he could see me all day. Funny, too, his brother got jealous of all the extra attention M-cat has gotten, so I had to pet him extra today too! They really are like kids in a lot of ways. :sm01:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kaye Jo so sorry to hear about Buster, but you've done what needed to be done and now he's free from pain. 
Good to hear you're burn is feeling better, aloe Vera is great stuff for these things, I use it a lot and have a plant growing.

Tami your bracelet is fantastic great work and your trip sounds so good.
Sonja yet another gorgeous work from your talented hands.
Matthew your horses look amazing another masterpiece in the making.
To all those suffering from sad tidings or health issues, warm wishes and hugs for healing and comfort.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to spend the day with my sister tomorrow. I have to get up early so I can be there by 9. It's a 2 hour drive, so must leave by 7! I probably won't get home until 9 pm. I hope to get on and get caught up! I doubt if I can get on while I'm there! Going to bed soon. Hope everyone has a good night/day! Hugs until tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't see that coming. :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I am caught up and what a interesting night we had. I will get into it tomorrow. 
Only word I can use to describe it is....Wow. 

Kaye sorry to hear of Busters passing but as you said it was his time. You and David loved him and he knew that. Just being there when he slipped off to sleep he knew and was comforted by you being there. My heart breaks for you. But he will always be with you. 

Goodnight all. Volunteer time tomorrow morning and I will post after I get home and get settled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep, he sure did a number on it. But since I can poke and prod and move it without him yowling, I don't believe anything is broken. It's moving normally. He's walking a little and not crying most of the time, but he stayed where he could see me all day. Funny, too, his brother got jealous of all the extra attention M-cat has gotten, so I had to pet him extra today too! They really are like kids in a lot of ways. :sm01:


They are children in the most basic sense of the word for sure. lol 
Gizmo, Ryssa, and Mocha were all playing this evening, it was so funny to watch and listen too, Mocha and Ryssa were by the little dog bed(Mocha was in it) and Gizmo would run up to them, they'd all tussle a little, then off he'd go at full speed around the loveseat and back, then do it all again, over and over, then Ryssa took off chasing him to the kitchen, and came zipping back with him hot on her heels. Silly kids. They should sleep tonight. 
Wonder if you can use Arnica on cats?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo so sorry to hear about Buster, but you've done what needed to be done and now he's free from pain.
> Good to hear you're burn is feeling better, aloe Vera is great stuff for these things, I use it a lot and have a plant growing.
> 
> Tami your bracelet is fantastic great work and your trip sounds so good.
> ...


Thank you. 
Yes, aloe is great, I'm going to get another plant, my last one bit the dust, not enough light, or maybe not enough water. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Going to spend the day with my sister tomorrow. I have to get up early so I can be there by 9. It's a 2 hour drive, so must leave by 7! I probably won't get home until 9 pm. I hope to get on and get caught up! I doubt if I can get on while I'm there! Going to bed soon. Hope everyone has a good night/day! Hugs until tomorrow!


Have a good time and a safe drive both ways.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I am caught up and what a interesting night we had. I will get into it tomorrow.
> Only word I can use to describe it is....Wow.
> 
> Kaye sorry to hear of Busters passing but as you said it was his time. You and David loved him and he knew that. Just being there when he slipped off to sleep he knew and was comforted by you being there. My heart breaks for you. But he will always be with you.
> ...


So true. Thank you. 
Have a good sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, I've finished watching Dancing With The Stars, I dvr'd it since I was at yoga I knew I'd miss it, which led to me watching Charro on youtube, she's a fantastic classical guitarist, I love watching her fingers fly. So now I'm off to bed, sweet dreams y'all. 
Hugs & Kisses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I'm way behind, so will just say that my son came over for dinner last night. We had an enjoyable meal and a good chat. He helped me change the bed and I decided to leave off one of the blankets. So of course today it went colder and on my way back from knitting group it poured with rain so I came in looking like the proverbial drowned rat! Of course the rain started to ease off once I was in and had changed and got warm. Roll on summer. Prayers for all in need and best wishes to all.


Turned a bit grey here yesterday too but no rain , hasn't rained in a long time here but I think it is forecast in the days to come , can't complain as we have had a very mild winter up here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam enjoyed this funny, and asked me to share it- from mjs:
> 
> ATHEIST IN THE WOODS
> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> ...


. ????like that one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you see a lot of those around here also. what i really like to watch is the self stacker. when they are baling straw or hay once it comes out of the bailer it is somehow picked up and stacked all by machine. --- sam


Combine harvesters round here , used to have to stop a while when traveling as youngest wanted to watch them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful sweater sonja - i love the color and the stitch design you used. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> They are children in the most basic sense of the word for sure. lol
> Gizmo, Ryssa, and Mocha were all playing this evening, it was so funny to watch and listen too, Mocha and Ryssa were by the little dog bed(Mocha was in it) and Gizmo would run up to them, they'd all tussle a little, then off he'd go at full speed around the loveseat and back, then do it all again, over and over, then Ryssa took off chasing him to the kitchen, and came zipping back with him hot on her heels. Silly kids. They should sleep tonight.
> Wonder if you can use Arnica on cats?


I took mishka for a walk yesterday evening and she turned stubborn wouldn't walk , even dropped to the floor in the middle of the road , finally managed to get her so far before I gave up as I'm heading for home I'm wondering if there is something wrong maybe her legs hurt or something , she gets in the house runs to the living room starts spinning like a top on the rug out to the hall back through the living area up on the couch down out the hall , does this about 6 times before she finally sits next to husband 
Nothing wrong with legs then????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It does look like a rash doesn't it? But should be fine though a bit sore for a few days.
> 
> Well the forecast was for some possible rain. It is wet here and has been wet for a few hours. We've had about half an inch so far but it sounds like it is here to stay. Cathy maybe some of it will come to you and not skirt you this time?


Ummm well yes we got your possible rain in bucketloads. We had 23mm most of which came down in an hour and a half. So we are well and truly watered for now. Boy did we ever need it though. It is 20c at 8.30pm and 100% humidity though. Golly!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> T thought that one sounded good so have saved it.
> 
> And now I must go back to bed- it is almost 2am and I have Elizabeth today so some sleep would be a good idea.
> I picked her up from Childcare yesterday for the first time. She gave me a very blank look, wandered over to me but clearly couldn't work out what I was doing there. Quite and subdued till we got round the corner, and the birds started carrying on- she brightened up immediately. Loves birds and dogs. And then 'chatted' away the whole way home.


Aaw too cute. Serena is funny when we driving if she sees a bird..."look out bird!" Nanna watch out! Too funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Not much going on around here. Getting better little by little every day. Been trying to get out for a walk at least once a day, went to church yesterday. Tried to do a little knitting, didn't go very well, but will try again. Doctor did OK knitting and crocheting as long as I can do it without moving the shoulder. Also, another step forward, was able to get dressed myself without help from hubby, lol.


Well done, you are getting there. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Kaye Jo so sorry to hear about Buster, but you've done what needed to be done and now he's free from pain.
> Good to hear you're burn is feeling better, aloe Vera is great stuff for these things, I use it a lot and have a plant growing.
> 
> Tami your bracelet is fantastic great work and your trip sounds so good.
> ...


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Going to spend the day with my sister tomorrow. I have to get up early so I can be there by 9. It's a 2 hour drive, so must leave by 7! I probably won't get home until 9 pm. I hope to get on and get caught up! I doubt if I can get on while I'm there! Going to bed soon. Hope everyone has a good night/day! Hugs until tomorrow!


Have a nice day Pam and safe travels


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> . ????like that one


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


I reckon I can see a rabbit too! Glad the pattern is sparking ideas!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Turned a bit grey here yesterday too but no rain , hasn't rained in a long time here but I think it is forecast in the days to come , can't complain as we have had a very mild winter up here


I think we've had all your rain! It has certainly been mild up here too, but also wet. :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think we've had all your rain! It has certainly been mild up here too, but also wet. :sm25:


That is a Scottish day for you! Like the day the sun shone, and that was summer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gorgeous rabbit bootee, Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We lost power shortly after I last posted so instead of doing anything I went back to bed and slept until a little after 2. Showered, dressed and feeling like a new person now! Thanks Bonnie. Thank goodness the doldrums don't last long. :sm09: :sm24: :sm09: :sm02:


So glad you are feeling better again. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


Sorry to hear that. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I thought and I'm thinking the lemon to light , think I have some leftover grey somewhere maybe that might be better . Thank you Julie I will try with a nose see what it looks like just trying to figure ears out


Looking foreward to seeing the result.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sad news Kaye Jo, sounds like you did the right thing but still very upsetting . Sending you a very big hug {{{{{{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}}}}}


Oh and from me too. Its so hard to say goodbye to our loved pets when it is time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It itches. :sm19:
> I'm trying really hard not to itch though, so am being good. :sm17:


It must be getting better then. Thats what they always say anyway.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon I can see a rabbit too! Glad the pattern is sparking ideas!


Thank you Julie will stick to simple things when I knit the pattern again , tried grey for the face but wasn't happy so then tried black to dark , so this was what I came up with .I need more practice at embroidering faces


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam enjoyed this funny, and asked me to share it- from mjs:
> 
> ATHEIST IN THE WOODS
> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> ...


LOL :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think we've had all your rain! It has certainly been mild up here too, but also wet. :sm25:


It's been a couple of weeks now since we had rain and that came during the night , I haven't had to wear my thick winter water proof jacket that I use when walking the dog all winter or hat and gloves . The sun is out again this morning although it is a bit breezy out there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous rabbit bootee, Sonja! :sm24:


Thank you now to get another one that matches ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


That's really cute Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now thats a word I very rarely hear but what a wonderful word it is!
> When I picked her up at her place this morning she was not discombobulated. She heard me and came down carrying her Weetbix in a lidded bowl. Clearly knew I was coming and that I would give her her Weetbix at my place. Although I don't normally pick her up me being at her place is not unusual. She is currently sleeping. David is here today- we are trying to get her used to this strange man.
> 
> How could you be picking up one and not the other? Would sure make ensure you had both seats after that.


Did she get close to him today? Does he take her out to the garden I wonder. Always fun looking at garden and searching for little bugs or butterflies. Well Serena thinks so anyway. LOL. How gorgeous having her weetbix "packed" to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm frequently discombobulated. lol!
> She has you well trained, Weetbix is a good treat, like Cheerios are also. :sm24:
> When I had both car seats in, I usually Carly's booster in the trunk, just in case. lol


Weetbix is her normal breakfast- maybe different over there. A very healthy breakfast- we have a star rating system now on food to enable us to easily compare similar foods. And Weetbix has the highest star rating they can get. She loves them, eats 2 most days sometimes three.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ummm well yes we got your possible rain in bucketloads. We had 23mm most of which came down in an hour and a half. So we are well and truly watered for now. Boy did we ever need it though. It is 20c at 8.30pm and 100% humidity though. Golly!


Yes- most of ours fell in a similar period. Seemed to have settled in and then stopped almost as suddenly as it started. In fact we had our normal monthly rainfall for March in that period!

I feel like I should be following the cricket. 
The games in India go until 9.30pm our time and we finished one last night- a great effort by us to draw the match. We went to India with no-one expecting much from us as India are very hard to beat over there. We won the first very convincingly, lost the second, and hung on very well to draw the third. One more- and as long as we can draw of the win the next one the trophy they play for will remain with us (in a drawn series the team who holds it keeps it).

But Sunday night the last game of the long form for the year (other than the final) was being played in Western Australia who are 2 1/2 hours behind us. A win to Western Australia would get us into the final but a win to New South Wales would have given them the spot. So I was listening with my heart in my mouth- 10 balls left in the game, 1 wicket for Western Australia to get us into the final and 7 runs to get New South Wales in. Can't get much closer than that- and this was after 4 days of play. The wicket fell so two states delighted- us and the team who won!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I took mishka for a walk yesterday evening and she turned stubborn wouldn't walk , even dropped to the floor in the middle of the road , finally managed to get her so far before I gave up as I'm heading for home I'm wondering if there is something wrong maybe her legs hurt or something , she gets in the house runs to the living room starts spinning like a top on the rug out to the hall back through the living area up on the couch down out the hall , does this about 6 times before she finally sits next to husband
> Nothing wrong with legs then????


Silly dog! LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


As I said I was sure if you had an idea it would work and it does- it is clearly a rabbit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Did she get close to him today? Does he take her out to the garden I wonder. Always fun looking at garden and searching for little bugs or butterflies. Well Serena thinks so anyway. LOL. How gorgeous having her weetbix "packed" to go.


Only with me-objects strongly if he tries to do things that I should do. Tried the park but she wouldn't do much and complained the whole time. But he was here the whole time just sitting around with us and talking to her etc. so maybe that will help.
Trying to work out how much to push and not let her get her own way too much and how much to just let her get used to him. If we let her get too upset she might turn against him and not settle down. But He seems to have realized how important it is to just be there and is taking Tuesdays off when he can so hopefully she will settle soon.
But we had two times out watering her Bonsai (and the path and other plants as well- oh and her as well!) and going across to the park as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


Cute and yes it looks like a rabbit. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Only with me-objects strongly if he tries to do things that I should do. Tried the park but she wouldn't do much and complained the whole time. But he was here the whole time just sitting around with us and talking to her etc. so maybe that will help.
> Trying to work out how much to push and not let her get her own way too much and how much to just let her get used to him. If we let her get too upset she might turn against him and not settle down. But He seems to have realized how important it is to just be there and is taking Tuesdays off when he can so hopefully she will settle soon.
> But we had two times out watering her Bonsai (and the path and other plants as well- oh and her as well!) and going across to the park as well.


Watering is great fun! LOL. I agree, dont push her too much. Great that he is taking Tuesdays off work to spend time with her. Has he tried just sitting on floor (away a bit from her) and playing with some of her toys, maybe blocks.... she might go over and join in. Well she will sort it out in her own time as you say.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


How adorable. Looks like a rabbit to me. I know the faces are difficult. When I was felting animals, I did a sheep and the face looked like a horse. Took a lot of studying of photos of sheep to finally get it changed, but I would surely guess rabbit with yours. So cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely bunny bootie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a Scottish day for you! Like the day the sun shone, and that was summer.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I took mishka for a walk yesterday evening and she turned stubborn wouldn't walk , even dropped to the floor in the middle of the road , finally managed to get her so far before I gave up as I'm heading for home I'm wondering if there is something wrong maybe her legs hurt or something , she gets in the house runs to the living room starts spinning like a top on the rug out to the hall back through the living area up on the couch down out the hall , does this about 6 times before she finally sits next to husband
> Nothing wrong with legs then????


I was thinking pain too but after her runaround at home, I guess not. Too funny but not at the time when she won't move. Wonder what that is perhaps stop and smell the road moment. :sm16:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello to all. Dentist called to see how I did and I was happy to report no pain. The tissue where she had to laser is only tender if I touch it accidentally but otherwise nothing. :sm02:

I'm hoping to start going to the gym. Not sure when but hopefully today. I'm terrible about exercise but so many people have been telling me to do it and I think with so many at the same time that maybe the Big Guy above is trying to tell me something. 

Sure sounds like Darowil and Sugarsugar got loads of rain. What a downpour! Hope there was no flash flooding. Weather sure seems strange. The poor geese have come and gone several times already. Used to be they came once and stayed till they left. The little birds that set up home in the bird house have gone again. Still covered with snow and hoping it melts without flooding basements. First day of Spring was yesterday. You'd never know it.

Darowil, got such a kick out of the covered wheetabix dish. Your DGD is so adorable. Good that Dave realizes that he has to put his time in or he will just be a stranger.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now thats a word I very rarely hear but what a wonderful word it is!
> When I picked her up at her place this morning she was not discombobulated. She heard me and came down carrying her Weetbix in a lidded bowl. Clearly knew I was coming and that I would give her her Weetbix at my place. Although I don't normally pick her up me being at her place is not unusual. She is currently sleeping. David is here today- we are trying to get her used to this strange man.
> 
> How could you be picking up one and not the other? Would sure make ensure you had both seats after that.


Elizabeth sounds like a cute little girl now , no longer a baby . I love to hear them chatter away even when half of it is there own language ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's really cute Sonja.


Thank you Mary


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Love the bunny bootie, Sonja.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's a raverly free download for an Easter hat in different sizes I thought might be fun for those that knit baby hats for charity.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-egg-hat-3

I think it's only free for a few days.

All is well with me, busy knitting and took a two day trip to Ann arbor for my dh to see his Dr.s down there. Have to return again this month to see his cancer Dr down there.

Driving in Ann arbor is a night mare for a country girl, my dh actually ended up driving on the wide sidewalk at the u of m because the GPS had him go straight. Students on the sidewalk looked a bit alarmed! Thank god everyone survived that one and we managed to get back on the road.

I love Ann arbor just hate to have to drive there!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Elizabeth sounds like a cute little girl now , no longer a baby . I love to hear them chatter away even when half of it is there own language ????


or 99%. :sm02: But yes it great listening to her chat away. But she is using speech more and more to communicate, though the chatter in the car is almost all unintelligible to me (well any adults).
But definitely a little girl the baby has sure gone. Only time she is at all like a baby is for a few minutes when I put her down for her nap. She likes me to hold in the position you hold babies to sleep while I sing to her (same song each time)-which she fought as a baby! Don't actually get her to sleep in my arms though. Not is any hurry for that part to go I must say.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, aloe is great, I'm going to get another plant, my last one bit the dust, not enough light, or maybe not enough water. :sm19:


I have a really big one named Mama Vera. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


Adorable!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

M-cat is up & about this morning! Yay!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is precious! Makes me wish for a little grandbaby to dress up!


Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep, he sure did a number on it. But since I can poke and prod and move it without him yowling, I don't believe anything is broken. It's moving normally. He's walking a little and not crying most of the time, but he stayed where he could see me all day. Funny, too, his brother got jealous of all the extra attention M-cat has gotten, so I had to pet him extra today too! They really are like kids in a lot of ways. :sm01:


Glad that M-cat is a bit better. Won't hurt to give him some extra hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Going to spend the day with my sister tomorrow. I have to get up early so I can be there by 9. It's a 2 hour drive, so must leave by 7! I probably won't get home until 9 pm. I hope to get on and get caught up! I doubt if I can get on while I'm there! Going to bed soon. Hope everyone has a good night/day! Hugs until tomorrow!


Have a great day with your sister. Drive safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


Great job. It does look like a rabbit in my eyes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all. Dentist called to see how I did and I was happy to report no pain. The tissue where she had to laser is only tender if I touch it accidentally but otherwise nothing. :sm02:
> 
> I'm hoping to start going to the gym. Not sure when but hopefully today. I'm terrible about exercise but so many people have been telling me to do it and I think with so many at the same time that maybe the Big Guy above is trying to tell me something.
> 
> ...


How good of your dentist to call to see how you are. Not many do that these days.

It's good to go to a gym but I enjoy the one I'm in. It's a structured class. We only use weights--no machines. We have an instructor and she is funny. Gets everyone in the class laughing so the hour flies by in no time. I was going 3 times a week but have cut back to 2 for the summer. It's worthwhile checking it out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm off to physio for my shoulder. Back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


That's so sad, I didn't realize he was that young.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 21 March '17

Just turned into Tuesday a few minutes ago. I will at least get this started for tomorrow. I am beginning to get sleepy.

And that is as far as I got. I was awake more than asleep all night - today I will try not to take a nap and hopefully will sleep better tonight.

I was going to go over for coffee but there was a two hour delay because of fog - when I was up during the night I could see it moving in. Then the phone rang about six which is when they call if they are going to cancel or have a delay. I have an idea the fog was worse out in the country. All of the students at Tinora are either bussed in, they drive or their parents bring them. The boys are outside playing basketball right now waiting until time to leave.

Icelandic Donuts ~ Kleinur

We were recently in Iceland and made sure we tried their Kleinur...a slightly sweet deep-fried bread which is rather like a twisted donut. They are available in every bakery or coffee shop in the country. It is the addition of the aromatic spices (cardamom, nutmeg and cinnamon) that sets them apart.

Ingredients

4 1/2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon each of cardamom, cinnamon, nutmeg (or use 1 1/2 teaspoons total of your favorite)
2 eggs 
1 cup milk
1 cup sour cream (or plain yogurt)

Directions

1. Combine 4 cups flour with sugar, baking powder, salt and spices.

2. In a separate bowl, whisk together egg, milk and sour cream.

3. Add liquids to flour mixture and stir to incorporate.

4. Continue to add flour until a soft (but not sticky) dough is formed.

5. Divide dough into two balls and chill for at least 30 minutes.

6. Roll each piece out thin on a floured surface. Cut long strips about 2 inches wide and then cut diagonally across to for diamond-shaped pieces, using a pizza cutter or pastry wheel. Cut a small slit in the centre of each piece, and gently pull one end through the slit to make a twist in the donut.

7. Deep fry in hot oil until golden on one side. Flip and fry on the other side until golden.

8. Serve 'hot off the grill' dusted in confectioner's sugar, or leave them plain and dip in sugar while eating.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/icelandic-donuts-kleinur.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

When I saw this recipe I had to use it. While Alex lived at home he said his pop tarts *which he dearly loved) were homemade because he put them in the micro oven to warm them up.

[color-red]Homemade Strawberry White Chocolate Pop Tarts[/color]

Author: Tieghan Gerard|HalfBakedHarvest.com
prep time 30 minutes
cook time 15 minutes
total time 45 minutes
makes about 12 pop tarts

Ingredients

Strawberry Jam

3 cups roughly chopped strawberries
1 cup raspberries
1/2 cup honey (or granulated sugar)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
pinch of flaky sea salt
1/2 cup white chocolate chips (optional)

Crust

1 cup white whole wheat flour or all-purpose flour
1/2 cup old fashioned oats
8 tablespoons (1 stick) salted butter
1 egg beaten

White Chocolate Glaze

1/4 cup white chocolate chips, melted
1/4 cup powdered sugar
2-4 tablespoons milk
freeze dried strawberries, for decoration (optional)

Instructions

To make the strawberry jam:

1. In a medium pot, bring the strawberries, raspberries, honey, and lemon juice to a boil. Boil 8-10 minutes or until the mixture has thickened and becomes jam-like. Stir in the vanilla and a pinch of salt. Let Cool.

To make the crust:

1. In a food processor or blender, combine the flour and oats and pulse until the oats are mostly ground.

2. Add the butter and pulse until the mix clumps together to form pea size balls.

3. Add cold water, 1 tablespoon at a time until the dough comes together and forms a ball.

Making The Pop Tart:

1. Turn the dough out onto a flour surface. Roll out into a 1/8-inch thickness.

2. Cut the dough into rectangles, about 6 1/2 x 4 1/2 inches.

3. Place a heaping tablespoon of the strawberry jam on one half of the rectangle, adding a few white chocolate chips, if desired. Lay the other half of the dough over the filling and seal the edges by crimping with the back of a fork. Repeat until you have used all the dough and jam.

4. Place the pop tarts on parchment lined baking sheets. Cover the baking sheets and place in the fridge for 30 minutes to 1 hour.

5. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

6. Brush the tarts with the beaten egg and bake the pop-tarts for 10 to 12 minutes. Let cool slightly.

Make The Glaze:

1. Meanwhile, in a medium bowl, whisk together the melted white chocolate, powder sugar and 2 tablespoons milk, adding extra milk to thin the glaze as desired. Drizzle the glaze over the pop tarts.

2. Decorate as desired.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/homemade-strawberry-white-chocolate-pop-tarts/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Homemade+Strawberry+White+Chocolate+Pop+Tarts&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29

Zesty Slow Cooker Chicken Barbecue

Author: Suzanne Elizabeth Mastaw
4 h 10 m
6 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

frozen skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
1 (12 ounce) bottle barbeque sauce
1/2 cup Italian salad 
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce

Directions

1. Place chicken in a slow cooker.

2. In a bowl, mix the barbecue sauce, Italian salad dressing, brown sugar, and Worcestershire sauce. 
Pour over the chicken.

3. Cover, and cook 3 to 4 hours on High or 6 to 8 hours on Low.

NOTE: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/65896/zesty-slow-cooker-chicken-barbecue/

LEMON CHEESECAKE CRESCENT ROLLS

Author: Katerina Petrovska|Diethood.com 
40 min: Prep Time
15 min: Cook Time
55 min: Total Time 
YIELDS 16

Ingredients

2 cans (8 oz each) refrigerated crescent dinner rolls

FOR THE FILLING

4-ounces 1/3 Less Fat Cream Cheese, softened
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 egg yolk, lightly beaten
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1/2 tablespoon pure vanilla extract

TOPPING

1 large egg, lightly beaten
turbinado sugar

FOR THE GLAZE

1/3 cup powdered sugar
1 tablespoon lemon juice

Instructions

1. Line a large plate or baking sheet with wax paper.

2. Unroll dough to form 16 triangles.

3. Transfer triangles to wax paper lined plate. Set aside.

4. In your mixer's bowl, beat cream cheese, sugar and flour until well combined.

5. Add egg yolk and beat until incorporated.

6. With mixer on, add lemon zest and vanilla; mix until smooth and thoroughly combined.

7. Place 1 heaping tablespoon of filling at center of wide end of each triangle.

8. Starting at the wide end, roll to opposite point; pinch edges to seal.

9. Keep rolls pointed side down and curve into crescent shape.

10. Place in the freezer for 30 minutes.

11. Preheat oven to 375.

12. Lightly spray a baking sheet with cooking spray.

13. Remove crescents from freezer and transfer to prepared baking sheet.

14. Brush crescents with egg wash and sprinkle with turbinado sugar.

15. Bake for 12 minutes, or until puffed up and lightly browned.

16. Remove from oven and transfer to a wire rack to cool.

MAKE THE GLAZE

1. Place powdered sugar in a medium bowl and whisk in lemon juice; whisk until combined. Glaze should be thick, but pourable.

2. Add more sugar or lemon juice, as necessary, to achieve desired consistency.

3. Drizzle over crescents.

4. Serve.

Notes: Prep Time includes 30 minutes chilling time.

http://diethood.com/lemon-cheesecake-crescent-rolls/#QFeC1tjhuIzEjXmr.99

SHEET PAN BALSAMIC-HERB CHICKEN AND VEGETABLES

This easy, 30 minute sheet-pan dinner is loaded with vegetables and seasoned with balsamic and herbs.

TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes
Yield: 4 servings,

INGREDIENTS:

Chicken:

16 ounces boneless, skinless chicken breasts, halved
1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1/2 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
2 cloves crushed garlic
2 teaspoons chopped basil
1 teaspoon chopped parsley
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt

Balsamic Veggies:

olive oil spray
1 large red bell pepper, cored and cut into 1-inch pieces
1 medium (7-ounce) zucchini, quartered lengthwise and cut into 1-inch cubes
1 cup asparagus, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 medium red onion, cut into 1-inch pieces, layers separated
1 cup cauliflower florets
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1 1/2 tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons chopped basil
1 teaspoon chopped parsley

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F. Line a large sheet pan with parchment, if desired.

2. Season chicken with 1 tablespoon balsamic, 1/2 tablespoon olive oil, garlic, 2 teaspoons dried basil, 1 teaspoon dried parsley and 3/4 teaspoon salt.

3. Marinate while you prep the vegetables, the longer the better.

4. In a large bowl toss the vegetables with 2 tablespoon balsamic, 1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil, 3/4 teaspoon salt, black pepper, 2 teaspoon basil and 1 teaspoon parsley.

5. Spread out onto the sheet pan.

6. Nestle the chicken in with the vegetables and roast until tender in the lower rack of the oven, about 20 minutes until the chicken is cooked through.

7. Serve right away.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size: 1 piece chicken, 1 cup veggies - Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 4 - Points +: 6 - Calories: 251 - Total Fat 10g - Saturated Fat 1.5g - Cholesterol 83mg - Sodium 557.5mg - Carbohydrates 13g - Fiber 4g - Sugar 1g - Protein 28.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/sheet-pan-balsamic-herb-chicken-and-vegetables/#gcKC347Dzw8VbjK5.99

EASY LEMON CHICKEN POTATO CASSEROLE

AUTHOR: ALI|GIMMESOMEOVEN.COMPREP TIME: 15 MINS
COOK TIME: 45 MINS
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR
YIELD: ABOUT 6-8 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

2.5 cups condensed cream of mushroom OR cream of chicken soup (the equivalent of 2 cans)
1/2 cup milk
1.5 lbs. Yukon gold potatoes, very thinly sliced (no thicker than 1/8")
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 small white onion, peeled and thinly sliced
1.5 lbs. boneless, skinless chicken breasts
salt and freshly-ground black pepper
1 lemon, thinly sliced and halved (into half coins)
(optional garnish: chopped fresh parsley or fresh thyme)

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

1. Add condensed soup and milk to a saucepan and whisk to combine. Heat over medium-high heat until simmering, stirring frequently. When it reaches a simmer, remove from heat and set aside.

2. Meanwhile, in a separate large mixing bowl, add potatoes, onion, garlic, and chicken. Pour in the condensed soup mixture, along with a generous pinch of salt and pepper, and gently toss to combine until the potato and chicken mixture is evenly coated.

3. Transfer mixture to a 9 x 13 baking dish. Tuck lemon wedges into the mixture randomly. Then cover the top of the pan with aluminum foil.

4. Bake for 1 hour or until the potatoes are tender. Carefully remove the foil, and change oven to the high "broil" setting. Broil the casserole for an extra 2-3 minutes to crisp up the top, watching very carefully so that it does not burn.

5. Remove pan from oven and serve warm.

http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/easy-lemon-chicken-potato-casserole-recipe/

ROSEMARY FOCACCIA BREAD

This Rosemary Focaccia Bread recipe is ultra-comforting and delicious, and kicked up a notch with the addition of lots of fresh rosemary and flaked sea salt.

AUTHOR: ALI|GIMMESOMEOVEN
PREP TIME: 1 HOUR 15 MINS
COOK TIME: 20 MINS
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 35 MINS

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/3 cup warm water (about 110°F*)
2 teaspoons sugar or honey
1 (0.25 ounce) package active-dry yeast
3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling
2 teaspoons flaked sea salt
2 sprigs fresh rosemary
flaked sea salt

DIRECTIONS:

1. Add warm water (*about 110°F, which you can measure with a thermometer if you want to be sure it's the right temp) and sugar to the bowl of a stand mixer with the dough attachment, and stir to combine. Sprinkle the yeast on top of the water. Give the yeast a quick stir to mix it in with the water. Then let it sit for 5-10 minute until the yeast is foamy.

2. Turn the mixer onto low speed, and add gradually flour, olive oil and salt. Increase speed to medium-low, and continue mixing the dough for 5 minutes. (If the dough is too sticky and isn't pulling away from the sides of the bowl, add in an extra 1/4 cup flour while it is mixing.)

3. Remove dough from the mixing bowl, and use your hands to shape it into a ball. Grease the mixing bowl (or a separate bowl) with olive oil or cooking spray, then place the dough ball back in the bowl and cover it with a damp towel. Place in a warm location (I set mine by the window) and let it rise for 45-60 minutes, or until the dough has nearly doubled in size.

4. Preheat oven to 400°F.

5. Turn the dough onto a floured surface, and roll it out into a large circle or rectangle until that the dough is about 1/2-inch thick*. Cover the dough with a greased piece of plastic wrap, and let the dough continue to rise for another 20 minutes.

6. Remove the plastic wrap, and transfer the dough to a large baking sheet. Use your fingers to poke deep dents (seriously, poke all the way down to the baking sheet!) all over the surface of the dough. Then drizzle a tablespoon or two of olive oil evenly all over the top of the dough, and sprinkle evenly with the fresh rosemary needles and sea salt.

7. Bake for 20 minutes, or until the dough is slightly golden and cooked through. Remove from the oven, and drizzle with a little more olive oil if desired.

8. Slice, and serve warm.

*Different people have different preferences on the thickness of their focaccia. I err on liking a thicker bread, so if you want yours thinner, just roll it out a little more. It will rise up considerably while baking. 

http://www.gimmesomeoven.com/rosemary-focaccia-bread/

Cloudy sky with opening showing bright blue. The sun is really bright when it hit one of the openings. Think it will all burn off and be a beautiful day. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a safe trip there and back pammie - and have a good time while you are there. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Going to spend the day with my sister tomorrow. I have to get up early so I can be there by 9. It's a 2 hour drive, so must leave by 7! I probably won't get home until 9 pm. I hope to get on and get caught up! I doubt if I can get on while I'm there! Going to bed soon. Hope everyone has a good night/day! Hugs until tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I took mishka for a walk yesterday evening and she turned stubborn wouldn't walk , even dropped to the floor in the middle of the road , finally managed to get her so far before I gave up as I'm heading for home I'm wondering if there is something wrong maybe her legs hurt or something , she gets in the house runs to the living room starts spinning like a top on the rug out to the hall back through the living area up on the couch down out the hall , does this about 6 times before she finally sits next to husband
> Nothing wrong with legs then????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the best bootie yet sonja - very very cute. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish you could buy it here - looks good. I would add milk and maybe a bit more sugar. --- sam



darowil said:


> Weetbix is her normal breakfast- maybe different over there. A very healthy breakfast- we have a star rating system now on food to enable us to easily compare similar foods. And Weetbix has the highest star rating they can get. She loves them, eats 2 most days sometimes three.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

say that ten times real fast. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely bunny bootie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yay for m-cat. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> M-cat is up & about this morning! Yay!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Weetbix is her normal breakfast- maybe different over there. A very healthy breakfast- we have a star rating system now on food to enable us to easily compare similar foods. And Weetbix has the highest star rating they can get. She loves them, eats 2 most days sometimes three.


Weetabix is all I would eat for my breakfast when I moved here from Sweden especially with banana on top , now it's honey nut shreddies with berries on top every morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was thinking pain too but after her runaround at home, I guess not. Too funny but not at the time when she won't move. Wonder what that is perhaps stop and smell the road moment. :sm16:


Most times she will walk/ run for miles but sometimes she just doesn't want too , it's funny because she gets really bouncy and eager to be out the door , then less than 5 minutes later decides she doesn't want to walk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> or 99%. :sm02: But yes it great listening to her chat away. But she is using speech more and more to communicate, though the chatter in the car is almost all unintelligible to me (well any adults).
> But definitely a little girl the baby has sure gone. Only time she is at all like a baby is for a few minutes when I put her down for her nap. She likes me to hold in the position you hold babies to sleep while I sing to her (same song each time)-which she fought as a baby! Don't actually get her to sleep in my arms though. Not is any hurry for that part to go I must say.


No I wouldn't be either , it's nice when they want to snuggle in .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is the best bootie yet sonja - very very cute. --- sam


Thank you Sam and everyone just got to the fiddly part of the second one , don't think they will be identical twins ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie will stick to simple things when I knit the pattern again , tried grey for the face but wasn't happy so then tried black to dark , so this was what I came up with .I need more practice at embroidering faces


 :sm24: My girls used to get really fed up with me, because I always stalled at doing faces, except for the Waldorf style doll I made for my niece that her blasted mother (SIL) never took care of- it was if I say so a beautiful doll with several changes of clothes- and Emily at 18 had no knowledge of ever having had her. My girls were so jealous of that doll.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> M-cat is up & about this morning! Yay!


Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> M-cat is up & about this morning! Yay!


I am so glad for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one comes from Ruthie in Glasgow- (Scotland).

*The new Alphabet*
A is for apple, B is for boat.
That used to be right, but now it wont float.
Age before beauty is what we once said,
But lets now be a bit more realistic instead ...

A's for arthritis,
B's the bad back
C is for chest pains, perhaps cardiac?
D is for dental decay and decline,
E is for eyesight, cant read the top line!
F is for farting and fluid retention,
G is for gut droop which I'd rather not mention.
H is high blood pressure,I'd rather it low,
I for incisions with scars you can show.
J is for joints, out of socket, wont mend.
K is for knees what crack when I bend.
L's for libido - what happened to sex?
M is for memory - I forget what comes next.
N is neuralgia, in nerves way down low,
O is for osteo - bones that dont grow.
P for prescriptions, I have quite a few
(give me a pill and I'll be good as new).
Q is for queasy, is it fatal or flu?
R is for reflux, one meal turns to two.
S is for sleepless nights, counting my fears,
T is for tinnitus, bells in my ears.
V is for vertigo ( that's dizzy, you know)
W for worry, now what's going round,
X is for Xray and what might be found.
Y for another year I'm left here behind.
Z is for zest - I still have my mind!

I've survived all the symptoms, my body's deployed,
And I'm keeping twenty six doctors fully employed!

HAVE A GREAT DAY

PS If you can't afford a doctor, go to an airport - you'll get a free Xray and a breast examination. And, if you mention Al Quaeda you'll get a free colonoscopy as well!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Another good one, Julie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you are not in pain. It amazes me how much dentists charge. Sorry for the expense.
Kaye, would love to join you and Marla in yoga.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most twins aren't. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone just got to the fiddly part of the second one , don't think they will be identical twins ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - and some of them oh so true. i loved 'go to the airport.' --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This one comes from Ruthie in Glasgow- (Scotland).
> 
> *The new Alphabet*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeepers! My auto alarm system didn't wake me up, I guess Giz and Ryssa decided we all needed a really good lie in, golly, I didn't wake up until after 10am. :sm06: 
That kinda made getting about half of what I want to get done not getting done until later. I did get the laundry in so I can get it hung out to dry before I leave, most of the dishes are done, dogs and cats feed and cat boxes cleaned. Now for my cup of coffee, a shower, and something to eat, in that order. Sheesh!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I took mishka for a walk yesterday evening and she turned stubborn wouldn't walk , even dropped to the floor in the middle of the road , finally managed to get her so far before I gave up as I'm heading for home I'm wondering if there is something wrong maybe her legs hurt or something , she gets in the house runs to the living room starts spinning like a top on the rug out to the hall back through the living area up on the couch down out the hall , does this about 6 times before she finally sits next to husband
> Nothing wrong with legs then????


 :sm23: The whirling dervish didn't want to walk, she wanted to whirl! lololol!
At least she doesn't try to dash around like that with you on the end of the leash though, she'd be a bit big to keep up with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw too cute. Serena is funny when we driving if she sees a bird..."look out bird!" Nanna watch out! Too funny.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


It looks like an Easter bunny to me and I'm not squinting! Great job! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Another good one, Julie


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny - and some of them oh so true. i loved 'go to the airport.' --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It must be getting better then. Thats what they always say anyway.


Yes, it's looking fairly good now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Weetbix is her normal breakfast- maybe different over there. A very healthy breakfast- we have a star rating system now on food to enable us to easily compare similar foods. And Weetbix has the highest star rating they can get. She loves them, eats 2 most days sometimes three.


I've seen them at the British Tea Room that I used to go to in Texas, I need to find one in Denver or there a bouts as nothing is as good as scones with devonshire cream and strawberries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all. Dentist called to see how I did and I was happy to report no pain. The tissue where she had to laser is only tender if I touch it accidentally but otherwise nothing. :sm02:
> 
> I'm hoping to start going to the gym. Not sure when but hopefully today. I'm terrible about exercise but so many people have been telling me to do it and I think with so many at the same time that maybe the Big Guy above is trying to tell me something.
> 
> ...


Just start slowly and don't over do it and you should be just fine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: The whirling dervish didn't want to walk, she wanted to whirl! lololol!
> At least she doesn't try to dash around like that with you on the end of the leash though, she'd be a bit big to keep up with.


Little so and so has gone out for a walk with sons no problem


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Had therapy again this morning, just her stretching and moving it, but it leaves me sore. She does say I am doing well and right where I should be at just over a week out from surgery.
Just got caught up here, so going to take a nap and then try some knitting again. Wish me luck!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I am not going to get caught up until later, but at least I made a dent, gotta go shower, see you all this evening. Have a great day, I'm off to the gym and knitting for the day. I sure wish I could wiggle my nose and poof like Samantha and Endora! lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've seen them at the British Tea Room that I used to go to in Texas, I need to find one in Denver or there a bouts as nothing is as good as scones with devonshire cream and strawberries.


Amazon.com has them.....what flavors are available? I saw regular and banana on Amazon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kaye Jo, so sorry to hear about Buster, but people always say that pet owners know when it is time. In many ways, we are more considerate of our pets than we are with humans.

Sonja, the bunny booties are adorable. No question in my mind about their being bunnies. 

Hugs to all who need them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love the bunnie booty Sonja, yes it takes perseverance to get the faces right, I have been down that road a lot. 
Darowil, weetbix is my daily cereal along with oatmeal with added banana or raisins, cranberries etc very nourishing in the morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wish you could buy it here - looks good. I would add milk and maybe a bit more sugar. --- sam


Normally served with milk- and we always added sugar as kids. But these days of course they don't add it. And not needed if you haven't been brought up with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love the bunnie booty Sonja, yes it takes perseverance to get the faces right, I have been down that road a lot.
> Darowil, weetbix is my daily cereal along with oatmeal with added banana or raisins, cranberries etc very nourishing in the morning.


I hate cereal that goes soggy so only eat ones that mix well into yogurt. So that cuts out weetbix. But I do like the Weetbix bites (used to be called Fruity Bites. Guess when they starting adding non-fruit ones they needed to change the name). Weetbix with small pieces of fruit added in a bite-size size. I eat them dry when I need an on the run breakfast.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I fell in love with wheetabix the year we lived in England. Have found it when we were traveling in Canada, but somehow I didn't think it tasted as good as it did in England. Sam, I have also seen it in the US in stores that sold things from Ireland and in some large super markets that had big foreign food departments.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I hate cereal that goes soggy so only eat ones that mix well into yogurt. So that cuts out weetbix. But I do like the Weetbix bites (used to be called Fruity Bites. Guess when they starting adding non-fruit ones they needed to change the name). Weetbix with small pieces of fruit added in a bite-size size. I eat them dry when I need an on the run breakfast.


I would prefer to eat the box rather than the Weetabix....and I don't think the taste would be much different! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I hate cereal that goes soggy so only eat ones that mix well into yogurt. So that cuts out weetbix. But I do like the Weetbix bites (used to be called Fruity Bites. Guess when they starting adding non-fruit ones they needed to change the name). Weetbix with small pieces of fruit added in a bite-size size. I eat them dry when I need an on the run breakfast.


I remember as a child eating it dry with butter and Vegemite on it, must have a look tomorrow at supermarket for fruity bites they sound really good too. 
Lunch is due soon might have one like that, oh the memories!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would prefer to eat the box rather than the Weetabix....and I don't think the taste would be much different! :sm06: :sm09:


That's why you need to add sweetening to it lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we've not been too chatty today. i've not taken a nap - but i am not sure how late i will beup. the eyes keep wanting to close. hopefully i will get a good night's sleep. 

the father of one of the boys that comes home with Ayden came and took care of the downed portion of the tree. they heat with wood. he is going to take the rest of it - he gets the wood for doing so. i think that is fair. wonder if he would take down the dead trees in the yard - i think he would get a good bit of wood out of them. the front yard is going to look really bare once the tree is totally gone. --- sam


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so so sorry to hear about Buster. I know it was a very tough decision to make but sad to say the right one. You didn't want him suffering to long. You are in my prayer. Many {{{HUGS}}} sent you and your families way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I would prefer to eat the box rather than the Weetabix....and I don't think the taste would be much different! :sm06: :sm09:


I will join you in that. Shredded wheat too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so sad, I didn't realize he was that young.


Yes, it is sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one comes from Ruthie in Glasgow- (Scotland).
> 
> *The new Alphabet*
> A is for apple, B is for boat.
> ...


Love the PS!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had therapy again this morning, just her stretching and moving it, but it leaves me sore. She does say I am doing well and right where I should be at just over a week out from surgery.
> Just got caught up here, so going to take a nap and then try some knitting again. Wish me luck!


That's good news and, yes, good luck with the knitting. I went to physio this morning and it turned out to be a consult only. I start treatment on Friday and will go twice a week for about 8 weeks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I fell in love with wheetabix the year we lived in England. Have found it when we were traveling in Canada, but somehow I didn't think it tasted as good as it did in England. Sam, I have also seen it in the US in stores that sold things from Ireland and in some large super markets that had big foreign food departments.


Is wheetabix like shredded wheat? I don't care for shredded wheat. My DH used to love it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam you can buy weetbix here through amazon but it costs an arm and a leg!


thewren said:


> wish you could buy it here - looks good. I would add milk and maybe a bit more sugar. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another good one....thanks for sharing


Lurker 2 said:


> This one comes from Ruthie in Glasgow- (Scotland).
> 
> *The new Alphabet*
> A is for apple, B is for boat.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is pouring rains like crazy here tonight. I had taken my DGS to ball practice and 30 min. into it the lightning and rain started. By the time I was half way home it was more hail than rain; hail was about the size of chickpeas/garbanzo beans and I was worried it was going to break the windshield. Crazy weather. Right before it started the temperature was 86F and it was 6:30 pm. DH is working a job building a new deck and with the heavy rain just may not be able to work tomorrow as they are pouring footers. 

Sam the recipes sound good. Thanks for always giving us such a variety of flavors to try.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is pouring rains like crazy here tonight. I had taken my DGS to ball practice and 30 min. into it the lightning and rain started. By the time I was half way home it was more hail than rain; hail was about the size of chickpeas/garbanzo beans and I was worried it was going to break the windshield. Crazy weather. Right before it started the temperature was 86F and it was 6:30 pm. DH is working a job building a new deck and with the heavy rain just may not be able to work tomorrow as they are pouring footers.
> 
> Sam the recipes sound good. Thanks for always giving us such a variety of flavors to try.


Hokey moley that sounds very nasty weather, glad you're home safely out of it. Weather is doing such weird stuff all over the world.
We had a humid drizzle to begin today and now it's sunny and cloudy at 23C, at 1.17Pm. going down to just 18C tonight, a sticky night later.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My goodness! I am just getting here and you are already up to 43 pages! I am thankful for the summaries, Thal you ladies! I never made it past page 4 last week. We are near Flagstaff, AZ. We went to see Meteor Crater after we arrived today. Interesting. Approximately 1 mile across and 60 stories deep. Imagine 20 of our football fields all in one place! If you put the Washington Monument in it, the top of the monument would be even with the top edge of the crater.
> 
> Tomorrow we move a little farther. We will go see the Petrified Forest. We are slowly beginning our journey home. We left our friends this morning and are on our own. Sorlenna, if you are checking in, I sent you a pm.
> 
> ...


Those are great places to see. I did this on spring break one year with my parents and two of my kids. We also went to Jerome. I want to go back some day to all those places. Did you get to stop at Lake Havasu?

So happy to hear that your trip has been fun.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Here's a raverly free download for an Easter hat in different sizes I thought might be fun for those that knit baby hats for charity.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-egg-hat-3
> 
> ...


That's adorable, thank you for posting the link, I've downloaded it and put it in my library. 
:sm06: Oh my, LOLOL!!! I know it was a bit hair raising and not funny at the time, but the visuals are hilarious and I really needed the chuckle. :sm09:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We aren't allowed in them but the ones at Patlaki we could get really close. They are roped off with a volunteer ranger right there telling us about them.


Walnut canyon (or Black Walnut canyon, can't remember what is the right name) was visited too. They had an area you could walk through and see the rooms carved out of the mountainside.

Sedona is pretty. Went to a wedding there.

Are you heading backwards on I 40? If so, try to take some time in OKlahoma 
City to see the memorial for the people lost is the OKC bombing. Very moving.

Kathy

Kathy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Too much spice is a hard to correct...sour cream may offer relief! But it is a nice recipe.


I put some lemon juice in, yesterday my friend and I had a bowl each and I added a couple of spoonfuls of sour cream, was perfect. I also added some spinach to get my greens for the day into me, lol! I know they don't necessarily belong in Chili, but I thoroughly enjoyed my meal.

Will try a potato in the next bowl as I still have another 6 servings in the freezer. Yes I always make a large pot of ????.
????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a really big one named Mama Vera. LOL


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one comes from Ruthie in Glasgow- (Scotland).
> 
> *The new Alphabet*
> A is for apple, B is for boat.
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you are not in pain. It amazes me how much dentists charge. Sorry for the expense.
> Kaye, would love to join you and Marla in yoga.


You would be most welcome to join us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Little so and so has gone out for a walk with sons no problem


LOL!! Go figure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I put some lemon juice in, yesterday my friend and I had a bowl each and I added a couple of spoonfuls of sour cream, was perfect. I also added some spinach to get my greens for the day into me, lol! I know they don't necessarily belong in Chili, but I thoroughly enjoyed my meal.
> 
> Will try a potato in the next bowl as I still have another 6 servings in the freezer. Yes I always make a large pot of ????.
> ????


I just read somewhere to use potatoes in ham dishes if the ham (corned beef, also) is too salty. The potatoes soak up the seasoning (probably can't eat them as they might be too salty), but at least you'd save the main dish.

I brined pork chops for the first time today and they were delicious; I was a skeptic and thought how much difference could it make and concluded that this is the only way I'll prepare chops for out on the grill from now own. Heat very thoroughly, but not boiling: 4 cups of water, 2 T salt, 1 T sugar, 1 sprig fresh rosemary (oregano, thyme or majoram would work as well, I think). Once bubbling a little, take off the heat and let it get to room temperature. Put chops (4) in glass dish and pour brine over pork chops and let sit in refrigerator for at least an hour. Take out 20 minutes or so before grilling, remove from brine and pat dry - add whatever seasoning you want for grilling: I used some smoked salt, pepper & more rosemary. Grilled for 5 minutes on each side and serve. Very delicious.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> The drawing continues.
> 
> Thank you for all the compliments on the art and pottery. Matthew


WOW! Absolutely fantastic, great job Mathew! 
Oh to be able to draw like you Mathew would be wonderful. I can't draw or paint anything, but I do really love art.

When I was first married we didn't have much money for much but one day I thought I would give it a try and painted a sunset. Well my dear husband came home and wondered why I'd painted a Japanese Flag...... ha! He meant well but I've never forgotten and we would often have many laughs over my Japanese Flag/Sunset.

Keep up the good work Mathew, we all so look forward to seeing your art.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finally finished age 4 cardigans , I'm going back to baby items . I like how this one turned out although I did say I was choosing a pattern and sticking to it , which lasted for about 20 rows of Marianna s all in one top before I went my own merry way .


Sweet!

Love the colour too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shredded wheat is one of my favorite cereals. i try to always have them on hand - it's what i fix when i don't want to fix anything. --- sam



martina said:


> I will join you in that. Shredded wheat too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so so sorry to hear about Buster. I know it was a very tough decision to make but sad to say the right one. You didn't want him suffering to long. You are in my prayer. Many {{{HUGS}}} sent you and your families way.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is wheetabix like shredded wheat? I don't care for shredded wheat. My DH used to love it.


Not really. It isn't as coarse. And the taste reminded me a little of wheaties.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came in a few minutes ago from mjs- it is hilarious!
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/03/13/519979168/watch-olly-the-terrier-face-plants-his-way-to-dog-show-glory?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20170319&utm_campaign=bestofnpr&utm_term=nprnews


Hilarious Julie, just sent it off in an email to friends..


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> The first two are earlier.


Oh OUCH! Goodness you must take better care of yourself, oh I know you do, but I feel your pain, hope it's much better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is pouring rains like crazy here tonight. I had taken my DGS to ball practice and 30 min. into it the lightning and rain started. By the time I was half way home it was more hail than rain; hail was about the size of chickpeas/garbanzo beans and I was worried it was going to break the windshield. Crazy weather. Right before it started the temperature was 86F and it was 6:30 pm. DH is working a job building a new deck and with the heavy rain just may not be able to work tomorrow as they are pouring footers.
> 
> Sam the recipes sound good. Thanks for always giving us such a variety of flavors to try.


I think we're going to get that weather in about 3 days. The temperature will be dropping drastically tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh OUCH! Goodness you must take better care of yourself, oh I know you do, but I feel your pain, hope it's much better today.


It just itches now. lol I need to pay better attention when adding stuff to hot pans with grease in them. 
:sm17: 
It didn't bother me during yoga last night or spin cycling today, so it's all good.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just read somewhere to use potatoes in ham dishes if the ham (corned beef, also) is too salty. The potatoes soak up the seasoning (probably can't eat them as they might be too salty), but at least you'd save the main dish.
> 
> I brined pork chops for the first time today and they were delicious; I was a skeptic and thought how much difference could it make and concluded that this is the only way I'll prepare chops for out on the grill from now own. Heat very thoroughly, but not boiling: 4 cups of water, 2 T salt, 1 T sugar, 1 sprig fresh rosemary (oregano, thyme or majoram would work as well, I think). Once bubbling a little, take off the heat and let it get to room temperature. Put chops (4) in glass dish and pour brine over pork chops and let sit in refrigerator for at least an hour. Take out 20 minutes or so before grilling, remove from brine and pat dry - add whatever seasoning you want for grilling: I used some smoked salt, pepper & more rosemary. Grilled for 5 minutes on each side and serve. Very delicious.


Sounds really delicious, copied and saved. Thanks.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Finally I'm up-to-date, phew just whizzed through over 40 pages. HUGS to all, off to bed I go, wind is really howling outside, so I'm expecting to see snow in the morning. Ugh! Night ALL.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*ELM items*

After a conversation with Susan tonight, she suggested that I let anyone interested in donation items for Elm to consider diapers for babies and toddlers/young ones and tampons/sanitary napkins. Sometimes it is a choice between food for the table or sanitary supplies for the women.

Ohio Joy :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I remember as a child eating it dry with butter and Vegemite on it, must have a look tomorrow at supermarket for fruity bites they sound really good too.
> Lunch is due soon might have one like that, oh the memories!


Occasionally we would take them for lunch that way (thinking about it that would have been an awful lot of Weetbix for lunches!). Much better than with milk IMHO! 
The Bites box here looks like this. As you see not quite as good as the Weetbix from the health perspective but still good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would prefer to eat the box rather than the Weetabix....and I don't think the taste would be much different! :sm06: :sm09:


I can see why people would like them though I don't but I would think needs sugar. But almost all kids have them for breakfast while young-without sugar now (at least until they get a taste for less healthy options)- well for those whose parents are away of healthy eating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is pouring rains like crazy here tonight. I had taken my DGS to ball practice and 30 min. into it the lightning and rain started. By the time I was half way home it was more hail than rain; hail was about the size of chickpeas/garbanzo beans and I was worried it was going to break the windshield. Crazy weather. Right before it started the temperature was 86F and it was 6:30 pm. DH is working a job building a new deck and with the heavy rain just may not be able to work tomorrow as they are pouring footers.
> 
> Sam the recipes sound good. Thanks for always giving us such a variety of flavors to try.


Hail in heat seems a contradiction to me- seems it should melt if it is that hot. But we had similar temperatures last year when we had the massive hail storm that caused hugely widespread damage. 
Glad you were OK. I assume the car was OK?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Hilarious Julie, just sent it off in an email to friends..


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time for me to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just spoke with my SIL. Her BIL has been transferred to hospice. I feel so bad for him and the family. Both he and his wife have just turned 60. They should have had many years ahead of them.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, Buster was deteriorating from this morning to when we got home from running errands, so called vet and got an appointment to take him in, David was in agreement, Marla and I took him in and he's at peace, he just went to sleep, didn't even sigh, so I know it was the right time. David is on the road so couldn't be there.
> We are both fine, sad, but knowing that it was the right thing to do, and it is the cycle of life, but it never gets easier no matter how pragmatic or philosophical one gets. But he's running and playing and happy in heaven, when we get his ashes back, we'll bury them with Wicket in the backyard, I'm going to make stepping stones for them both. Mocha is fine, as well as the pups, I think they knew it was his time.
> Thank you for the hugs and love.
> Think I'll try to get caught up reading here and knit on my socks until Yoga.
> Love you all bunches and bunches and bunches.


I'm so sorry


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is.
> 
> Wow you certainly had a full day, sounds like you are having a great trip though, are you doing it again next year?


We would love to! We will just have to wait and see for next year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami it has been so fun to hear about your travels...thanks! Your beading is beautiful!


Thank you! I'm glad you are enjoying my few posts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam enjoyed this funny, and asked me to share it- from mjs:
> 
> ATHEIST IN THE WOODS
> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely tami - save driving on your way home. --- sam


Thank you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.
Gwen, glad hail didn't break windshield.
Im almost embarrassed to say this, but, ive spent literally hours teaching myself crochet to cr o chet baby afghan. Finally occurred to me to try 34 stitches as practice vs 144. Slow learner. Can now read stitches which I was messing up on how to count stitches in chain, which was 4th fom hook, etc. Tomorrow will start with the real yarn. Learned a lot, even if frustrated a lot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Those are great places to see. I did this on spring break one year with my parents and two of my kids. We also went to Jerome. I want to go back some day to all those places. Did you get to stop at Lake Havasu?
> 
> So happy to hear that your trip has been fun.
> 
> Kathy


We went thru Lake Havasu and stopped at London Bridge but that was all.

I don't know if my comment on Julie's Atheist went through or not. Data connection is bad tonight. Loved it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Walnut canyon (or Black Walnut canyon, can't remember what is the right name) was visited too. They had an area you could walk through and see the rooms carved out of the mountainside.
> 
> Sedona is pretty. Went to a wedding there.
> 
> ...


That is the plan, depending on weather. DH has family in KS near Pittsburgh, so planning a stop there for a day or 2. Don't know if we will get to OKC.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, sorry about Buster.
Daralene, hope your uncle is on the mend soon.
Sonja, cute bootie

We ate lots of shredded wheat as kids, pour boiling water over it, then drain & add milk & brown sugar. Can't imagine eating it dry or without sugar. Yuk! My grandpa used to call them bales of straw


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had therapy again this morning, just her stretching and moving it, but it leaves me sore. She does say I am doing well and right where I should be at just over a week out from surgery.
> Just got caught up here, so going to take a nap and then try some knitting again. Wish me luck!


Good luck with the knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Here's a raverly free download for an Easter hat in different sizes I thought might be fun for those that knit baby hats for charity.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-egg-hat-3
> 
> ...


How is your hand ?, healing nicely I hope


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: My girls used to get really fed up with me, because I always stalled at doing faces, except for the Waldorf style doll I made for my niece that her blasted mother (SIL) never took care of- it was if I say so a beautiful doll with several changes of clothes- and Emily at 18 had no knowledge of ever having had her. My girls were so jealous of that doll.


That is a shame. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had therapy again this morning, just her stretching and moving it, but it leaves me sore. She does say I am doing well and right where I should be at just over a week out from surgery.
> Just got caught up here, so going to take a nap and then try some knitting again. Wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I remember as a child eating it dry with butter and Vegemite on it, must have a look tomorrow at supermarket for fruity bites they sound really good too.
> Lunch is due soon might have one like that, oh the memories!


Yes! We used to have them dry with jam on after school. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can see why people would like them though I don't but I would think needs sugar. But almost all kids have them for breakfast while young-without sugar now (at least until they get a taste for less healthy options)- well for those whose parents are away of healthy eating.


Yes Caitlin has one for breakfast with warm milk (another thing I don't like!) and her father as a teenager used to eat 6 at a time! :sm06: He used to use a casserole dish to get them all in. He has always been a big eater and although he is a big bloke (6' 4") he is not fat (around 14 stone....196lbs) - my food bill went down drastically when he left home! :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH's uncle has been in the ICU for 2 weeks on and off. He's in for a badly broken leg but they found pneumonia, diabetes, UTI, and bleeding ulcers that they can't stop bleeding. Scary. I think the ulcers bleeding are the biggest worry now. We lost a friend when we were in our 20's to bleeding ulcers so we know it is serious. They were in Ohio but moved to Misssouri a year ago.


How is your DH'S uncle, Daralene?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam enjoyed this funny, and asked me to share it- from mjs:
> 
> ATHEIST IN THE WOODS
> An atheist was walking through the woods.
> ...


Funny one, Julie!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Come to the conclusion I'm not meant to make fiddly things but I think it's a reasonable effort and looks like a rabbit if I squint my eyes ????
> Got plenty of ideas for the actual bootie pattern so will definitely knit that again


That is dear, Sonja! I have had this pattern awhile but haven't been brave enough to try it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Did she get close to him today? Does he take her out to the garden I wonder. Always fun looking at garden and searching for little bugs or butterflies. Well Serena thinks so anyway. LOL. How gorgeous having her weetbix "packed" to go.


That is dear...ready for Gram's house!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

cindygecko said:


> Here's a raverly free download for an Easter hat in different sizes I thought might be fun for those that knit baby hats for charity.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-egg-hat-3
> 
> ...


Cute hat, Cindy I hope your trip to Ann Arbor goes smoothly!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> M-cat is up & about this morning! Yay!


Yay!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is dear, Sonja! I have had this pattern awhile but haven't been brave enough to try it!


I wish I had known someone had the pattern, I just saw a picture on fb then some one gave some bits of instructions but they were all over the place so some of it was guesswork but I got there ????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> I put some lemon juice in, yesterday my friend and I had a bowl each and I added a couple of spoonfuls of sour cream, was perfect. I also added some spinach to get my greens for the day into me, lol! I know they don't necessarily belong in Chili, but I thoroughly enjoyed my meal.
> 
> Will try a potato in the next bowl as I still have another 6 servings in the freezer. Yes I always make a large pot of ????.
> ????


Sounds delicious with the spinach! I put all kinds of things in soups and chilis...look the chunkiness. I make a lot of soups.Thanks for the spinach idea!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just read somewhere to use potatoes in ham dishes if the ham (corned beef, also) is too salty. The potatoes soak up the seasoning (probably can't eat them as they might be too salty), but at least you'd save the main dish.
> 
> I brined pork chops for the first time today and they were delicious; I was a skeptic and thought how much difference could it make and concluded that this is the only way I'll prepare chops for out on the grill from now own. Heat very thoroughly, but not boiling: 4 cups of water, 2 T salt, 1 T sugar, 1 sprig fresh rosemary (oregano, thyme or majoram would work as well, I think). Once bubbling a little, take off the heat and let it get to room temperature. Put chops (4) in glass dish and pour brine over pork chops and let sit in refrigerator for at least an hour. Take out 20 minutes or so before grilling, remove from brine and pat dry - add whatever seasoning you want for grilling: I used some smoked salt, pepper & more rosemary. Grilled for 5 minutes on each side and serve. Very delicious.


Yum! We brine all types of poultry and pork (awesome for a turkey!), and you can also marinate in buttermilk...makes the meat very tender.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> WOW! Absolutely fantastic, great job Mathew!
> Oh to be able to draw like you Mathew would be wonderful. I can't draw or paint anything, but I do really love art.
> 
> When I was first married we didn't have much money for much but one day I thought I would give it a try and painted a sunset. Well my dear husband came home and wondered why I'd painted a Japanese Flag...... ha! He meant well but I've never forgotten and we would often have many laughs over my Japanese Flag/Sunset.
> ...


Cute story!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> *ELM items*
> 
> After a conversation with Susan tonight, she suggested that I let anyone interested in donation items for Elm to consider diapers for babies and toddlers/young ones and tampons/sanitary napkins. Sometimes it is a choice between food for the table or sanitary supplies for the women.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm19: :sm19:


I just heard a news story on NPR yesterday about a woman who started a group to collect bras and sanitary items for women in shelters, as these important items are rarely thought of by those donating. Great idea!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I wish I had known someone had the pattern, I just saw a picture on fb then some one gave some bits of instructions but they were all over the place so some of it was guesswork but I got there ????


My word! You did that without a pattern?? You are a ninja! I will pull the pattern out when I get home from work tonight and send it to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is a shame. :sm03:


It really was (re: a doll I made for my niece)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Funny one, Julie!!


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:


Well, I'm off to the trenches (work)! Go to bed Miss Julie! Sweet dreams!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Late at night- must get back to bed- I went to the cinema yesterday with a few of us from the Seniors Club- saw both Hidden Figures and Lion, and may have made a new friend- I hope I hear from her. Quiet night. The wind must be blowing away from the motorway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well, I'm off to the trenches (work)! Go to bed Miss Julie! Sweet dreams!


I am yawning here, April- I will get to bed shortly. It was an odd day because I got virtually no knitting done at all.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yum! We brine all types of poultry and pork (awesome for a turkey!), and you can also marinate in buttermilk...makes the meat very tender.


My DD always brines our Christmas turkey - she puts it in a huge cooler for 24 hours. The white meat doesn't dry out and it tastes fantastic.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> My word! You did that without a pattern?? You are a ninja! I will pull the pattern out when I get home from work tonight and send it to you.


There was a pattern of sorts it was just in bits . Guess work wasn't hard as there was picture and looked up patterns for similar booties


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I got home about 8:30 last night. I had a wonderful time with my DS and two nephews. The kids are so funny, and I so enjoy spending time with them. They talked non-stop! I called DS on my way home and she said that both fell asleep quickly. The dogs were very happy that I was home. I watched the Mavericks and Warriors play, but Mavs lost. Warriors are really good. Stephen Curry is on the Warriors and his younger brother Seth is on the Mavs. I think it is fun to watch the brothers interact.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one comes from Ruthie in Glasgow- (Scotland).
> 
> *The new Alphabet*
> A is for apple, B is for boat.
> ...


So funny, and very true!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry to hear this.


Thanks, tami


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, sorry about Buster.
> Daralene, hope your uncle is on the mend soon.
> Sonja, cute bootie
> 
> We ate lots of shredded wheat as kids, pour boiling water over it, then drain & add milk & brown sugar. Can't imagine eating it dry or without sugar. Yuk! My grandpa used to call them bales of straw


That's the way I felt about it too. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like the frosted mini wheats.


thewren said:


> shredded wheat is one of my favorite cereals. i try to always have them on hand - it's what i fix when i don't want to fix anything. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Late at night- must get back to bed- I went to the cinema yesterday with a few of us from the Seniors Club- saw both Hidden Figures and Lion, and may have made a new friend- I hope I hear from her. Quiet night. The wind must be blowing away from the motorway.


Did you enjoy the movies?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Late at night- must get back to bed- I went to the cinema yesterday with a few of us from the Seniors Club- saw both Hidden Figures and Lion, and may have made a new friend- I hope I hear from her. Quiet night. The wind must be blowing away from the motorway.


I have not seen Lion, but really enjoyed Hidden Figures. Did you like it?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Was able to get some knitting done yesterday, but it was very very slow going. I got one row on the baby jacket done, but it's a start!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday I was mad with myself as I'd somehow brushed up against wet paint and had a few white paint marks on my good black slacks, oh dear!
Went online and searched how to get dry paint off black pants. OH thank goodness for Google search, most sites had the same or similar suggestions but several mentioned "Hairspray", well who would've thought it would work, not me for sure, well it did, had to spray it onto the area a few times and rubbed and rubbed. "Wella it's gone, Woo Hoo"! ????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *ELM items*
> 
> After a conversation with Susan tonight, she suggested that I let anyone interested in donation items for Elm to consider diapers for babies and toddlers/young ones and tampons/sanitary napkins. Sometimes it is a choice between food for the table or sanitary supplies for the women.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm19: :sm19:


Those are great ideas, when we people were sending boxes overseas to the deployed military in Iraq and such, we always recommended disposable razors as well as feminine products. and just mark the packages for male or female. 
So many things that we take for granted and don't think about people not having access to, like those items.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We would love to! We will just have to wait and see for next year.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you.
> Gwen, glad hail didn't break windshield.
> Im almost embarrassed to say this, but, ive spent literally hours teaching myself crochet to cr o chet baby afghan. Finally occurred to me to try 34 stitches as practice vs 144. Slow learner. Can now read stitches which I was messing up on how to count stitches in chain, which was 4th fom hook, etc. Tomorrow will start with the real yarn. Learned a lot, even if frustrated a lot.


But you've got it now, that's the important thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes Caitlin has one for breakfast with warm milk (another thing I don't like!) and her father as a teenager used to eat 6 at a time! :sm06: He used to use a casserole dish to get them all in. He has always been a big eater and although he is a big bloke (6' 4") he is not fat (around 14 stone....196lbs) - my food bill went down drastically when he left home! :sm09:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Late at night- must get back to bed- I went to the cinema yesterday with a few of us from the Seniors Club- saw both Hidden Figures and Lion, and may have made a new friend- I hope I hear from her. Quiet night. The wind must be blowing away from the motorway.


Great that you got out and about, lovely to make new friends too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yesterday I was mad with myself as I'd somehow brushed up against wet paint and had a few white paint marks on my good black slacks, oh dear!
> Went online and searched how to get dry paint off black pants. OH thank goodness for Google search, most sites had the same or similar suggestions but several mentioned "Hairspray", well who would've thought it would work, not me for sure, well it did, had to spray it onto the area a few times and rubbed and rubbed. "Wella it's gone, Woo Hoo"! ????????????????


Great that it worked. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again, and I've got a list a mile long to get accomplished before I can sit and knit, and I want to get all my seeds started or it will be too late for them to get big enough to transplant outside with good results. 
See you all in a while, have a good day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gwen, hope you and yours are okay. Just saw on the news that somewhere in Georgia got hit bad with storms last night. Hope you all are safe


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yesterday I was mad with myself as I'd somehow brushed up against wet paint and had a few white paint marks on my good black slacks, oh dear!
> Went online and searched how to get dry paint off black pants. OH thank goodness for Google search, most sites had the same or similar suggestions but several mentioned "Hairspray", well who would've thought it would work, not me for sure, well it did, had to spray it onto the area a few times and rubbed and rubbed. "Wella it's gone, Woo Hoo"! ????????????????


Never heard of that. Good to know. Do you know if it was a latex paint?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Never heard of that. Good to know. Do you know if it was a latex paint?


Not sure, all I know it's to paint doors and trim, Interior Paint and was from Home Hardware their top of the line paint. Don't have the can here as I'm painting my friends trim and doors and it's still at his house.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Late at night- must get back to bed- I went to the cinema yesterday with a few of us from the Seniors Club- saw both Hidden Figures and Lion, and may have made a new friend- I hope I hear from her. Quiet night. The wind must be blowing away from the motorway.


Those are both on my "to see" list. Nice to make anew friend. Hope you hear from her. Saturday I will go to my water exercise class, out to brunch with two swimming class friends and then to the opera. Yea!!!! The Metropolitan Opera broadcasts 12 operas live in HD by satellite from the New York opera house over the span of 8 mos. on Saturday afternoons. I am addicted!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Was able to get some knitting done yesterday, but it was very very slow going. I got one row on the baby jacket done, but it's a start!


Yea, how is your pain?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning, I am sure Gwen shared about the storms yesterday and last night. It was something else for sure. I went from shorts and t-shirt back to sweatpants and sweater. Gotta love the South! We lost power right after dinner it came back on a bit after midnight. We had hail sizes from a pea to just a bit shy of a golf ball. Our house and my truck and camper are okay, have a few big branches down in the back area, may have to borrow a chainsaw to get them down and cut for burning. 

I am way behind with catching up, we knew the weather was going to be rough so C and I went shopping for supplies, I am going to look for the old fashioned oil lamps, we used up almall of our candles last night, I think the lamps will have a better lighting than the candles. 
Going to try to catch later this afternoon, have to go pick up one of my scripts, not sure why I forgot to order it, I really hoped to stay in today! 
Hugs and loves,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have not seen Lion, but really enjoyed Hidden Figures. Did you like it?


Yes I did- thought it was well handled, showed what the women faced very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you got out and about, lovely to make new friends too. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Those are both on my "to see" list. Nice to make anew friend. Hope you hear from her. Saturday I will go to my water exercise class, out to brunch with two swimming class friends and then to the opera. Yea!!!! The Metropolitan Opera broadcasts 12 operas live in HD by satellite from the New York opera house over the span of 8 mos. on Saturday afternoons. I am addicted!!!


Wow! I sometimes hear broadcasts from the Metropolitan Opera on our Concert Program- you used to sing didn't you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought I would share this recipe that Fan gave me yesterday.


Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls.
400g silverbeet or about 22 leaves minus stalks.
50g butter
1/2 cup water
2 cups fresh breadcrumbs or torn up bread.
2Tb plain flour
Salt and pepper to season.
1/2 cup chopped parsley.
150g crumbled feta.
1/4 cup pine nuts toasted ( or walnuts)
1/2 grated Parmesan cheese.
Set oven to 180C, line a baking tray with baking paper.
Gently cook silverbeet until wilted, drain and chop finely.
Heat the butter and water until butter has melted and in a large bowl mix with breadcrumbs. add the remaining ingredients, except Parmesan.
Roll mixture into golf ball sized balls, then into the Parmesan and place onto tray.
Bake for 20-30 minutes, until slightly brown and crisp. Leave to cool a little before serving.
Makes approx 30 small Balls.

You would be able to substitute spinach for the Swiss Chard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Woken to news of the attack outside Westminster- not good.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, how is your pain?


As long as I keep up with the pain meds, I have very little pain. Been cutting back a little a time, but if I make too drastic of a cut, the pain rears its ugly head and takes a while to tame again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 22 March '17

I was at Heidi's having breakfast this morning and she was reading the weather report for the next ten days - think there were seven days it was to rain. I would think it pretty risky to predict that far ahead - I'm looking for maybe two or three at best. Not that we can't use the water.

Alex is finding the work pretty impossible although I think he will stick it out until he finds something else. There are bills to pay. For some reason he does not like to interact with people (which I think is caused by his low self-esteem) which really isn't possible if you are working outside the home. So Heidi is having him looking at 'at home' jobs. I'm not sure how much of a self-starter Alex is. A few prayers on his behalf would not hurt - please.

Orange Creamsicle Sherbet Cake

This recipe is without eggs, oil and sugar free. Mix cake has 130 calories (without the eggs and oil)
Orange gelatin 80 calories, 0 calories diet soda, the whipped topping 250 calories

Author: Allfoodrecipes.com
And only 51 calorie per serving!!
For a total of 9 portions

Ingredients

1 box Yellow Cake Mix (I chose sugar free yellow cake mix, reduced in calories by about 50 calories a slice)
Diet Orange soda - You can use almost any flavor however lemon lime soda works great as well.
1 box of Orange gelatin ( sugar free)
1 cup of boiling water
Fat free frozen whipped topping.

Directions

Preheat oven to 325 F. Spray oil in a mold 9×9

1. Pour 12oz of diet soda into the cake mix

2. Whisk for 30 seconds

3. Spray oil in a mold 9×9

4. Pour into a pan

5. Bake according to the box (you can do muffins too)

6. Mix the box of orange jello with the boiling water.

7. When it's thoroughly mixed, pour it over the cake.

8. Refrigerate the cake

9. Top with the whipped topping and enjoy!!

https://www.allfood.recipes/orange-creamsicle-sherbet-cake/

Impossibly Easy Italian Sausage Pie

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 55 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

½ lb bulk Italian pork sausage
2 cups frozen mixed vegetables, thawed, well drained
½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
1 cup milk 
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
2 eggs

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch skillet, cook sausage over medium heat 8 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until no longer pink; drain.

3. Spread sausage in pie plate. Sprinkle with vegetables.

4. In medium bowl, stir remaining ingredients until blended. Pour into pie plate.

5. Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until top is golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean.

6. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

Expert Tips: 1. Serve this sausage pie with a mixed-greens salad and fresh fruit. 2. Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 210 - Calories from Fat 100 - Total Fat 11g - Saturated Fat 4g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 95mg - Sodium 650mg - Potassium 280mg - Total Carbohydrate 17g - Dietary Fiber - 3g - Sugars 6g - Protein 11g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 60% - Vitamin C 2% - Calcium 10% - Iron 8%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-italian-sausage-pie/26d0a422-c769-4769-9ea4-c5e3b2c1d946

Impossibly Easy Mini Chicken and Broccoli Pies

Serve this savory pie loaded with chicken and broccoli - a tasty dinner for your family made using Original Bisquick® mix.

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 60 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

Chicken-Broccoli Mixture

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 lb boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 cup frozen chopped broccoli, thawed and drained
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (4 oz)

Baking Mixture

½ cup Original Bisquick™ mix
½ cup milk
2 eggs

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 12 regular-size muffin cups with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Cook chicken in oil 5 to 7 minutes, stirring occasionally, until chicken is no longer pink in center.

3. Add onion; cook 2 to 3 minutes.

4. Add broccoli, salt and pepper, stirring occasionally, until mixture is heated through. Cool 5 minutes; stir in cheese.

5. In medium bowl, stir baking mixture ingredients with whisk or fork until blended. Spoon 1 scant tablespoon baking mixture into each muffin cup. Top with about 1/4 cup chicken-broccoli mixture. Spoon 1 tablespoon baking mixture on top chicken-broccoli mixture in each muffin cup.

6. Bake about 30 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean and tops are golden brown. Cool 5 minutes.

7. With thin knife, loosen sides of pies from pan; remove from pan and place top sides up on cooling rack. Cool 10 minutes longer, and serve.

Expert Tips: Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since you'll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving (2 Mini Pies) - Calories 280 - Calories from Fat 130 - Total Fat 14g - Saturated Fat 6g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 130mg - Sodium 510mg - Potassium 280mg - Total Carbohydrate 11g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 3g - Protein 26g -

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 8% - Calcium 15% - Iron 8%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 3 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-mini-chicken-and-broccoli-pies/c3ca630f-1c3e-4053-bea3-5745b5e14980

Gluten-Free Impossibly Easy Taco Pie

Enjoy this impossibly easy taco pie recipe made using taco seasoning mix and chopped green chiles that are ready in just 50 minutes - perfect for a dinner.

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 50 MIN
Serves 6

Ingredients

1 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
1 package (1 oz) gluten-free taco seasoning mix
1 can (4.5 oz) gluten-free chopped green chiles, drained
2 eggs
1 cup milk
½ cup Bisquick™ Gluten Free mix
¾ cup shredded Monterey Jack or Cheddar cheese (3 oz) 
¾ cup chopped tomato 
1 ½ cups shredded lettuce, if desired
Salsa, if desired 
Gluten-free sour cream, if desired

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray.

2. In 10-inch skillet, cook beef and onion over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until beef is brown; drain. Stir in seasoning mix. Spoon into pie plate. Top with chiles.

3. In small bowl, stir eggs, milk and Bisquick mix until blended. Pour into pie plate.

4. Bake about 25 minutes.

5. Top with cheese and tomato; bake 2 to 3 minutes longer or until cheese is melted.

6. Let stand 5 minutes before serving. Serve with lettuce, salsa and sour cream.

Expert Tips: 1. Try other toppings like shredded lettuce, sliced green onions, chopped black olives, guacamole or crushed corn chips. 2. Always read labels to make sure each recipe ingredient is gluten free. Products and ingredient sources can change.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 300 - Calories from Fat 140 - Total Fat 16g - Saturated Fat - 7g - Trans Fat 1/2g - Cholesterol 125mg - Sodium 680mg - Potassium 370mg - Total Carbohydrate 17g - Dietary Fiber 1g - Sugars 4g - Protein 21g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A - 15% - Vitamin C 8% - Calcium 25% - Iron 15%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/gluten-free-impossibly-easy-taco-pie/a5c05838-da08-4347-b167-87a8cc4e3803

Warm Quinoa Salad

We have a meatless Monday recipe for you today. Quinoa is high in protein and with the added egg and vegetables it is a hearty but healthy lunch! Mix it together on Monday, have it for dinner or enjoy it over salad greens for lunch throughout the week.

Ingredients

2 cups prepared quinoa (either with vegetable stock or water)
1 tablespoon oil
1 large onion, diced
1 portabella mushroom, gills removed and mushroom diced, or a handful of button mushrooms, diced
2 bell peppers, diced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 can 10-ounce can / 284 ml diced tomatoes 
1 small can green chiles
1 teaspoon or more to taste of dried chili flakes
2 handfuls of kale salad
Romaine greens for a salad bed
fried soft eggs

Directions

1. In a large saute pan, heat oil and fry onions and mushrooms together until tender. Add remaining vegetables, seasoning and kale salad. Simmer for 10 minutes.

2, Add prepared quinoa and heat through.

3. Arrange greens on a plate, put a large serving spoon of quinoa salad in the center and top with a soft egg.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/warm-quinoa-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Baked Kale with Potatoes - Grünkohl mit Kartofflen

Author: Lora Wiley-Lennartz|German Food Expert
Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 80 minutes
Total Time: 100 minutes
Yield: Serves 8

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup (one stick) unsalted butter, room temperature, divided into 8 tablespoon portions
3 pounds kale
1/2 pound lean bacon, coarsely diced
1 cup chicken stock
2 + 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
3 pounds potatoes peeled and cut into 1/2 inch pieces
1/2 cup milk
Fresh ground black pepper to taste
2 egg yolks

PREPARATION

1. Coat a large baking dish with nonstick spray and set aside.

2. Wash the kale thoroughly in cold water. Cut the kale leaves into small pieces, cutting out and discarding the thick stem parts.

3. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and drop one third of the kale leaves into the water at a time, pushing them down with a slotted spoon until you can fit all the kale into the saucepan. Let cook for 10 minutes.

4. Drain the cooked kale in a colander and squeeze out any excess water and pick out any large pieces of stems you may have overlooked.

5. In a large saucepan, cook the bacon over medium heat stirring occasionally to make sure none of them stick to the bottom of the pan.

6. When the bacon pieces become crisp, add one third of the cooked kale to the saucepan, stirring the leaves until they are evenly coated with the bacon fat. Repeat with the other two thirds of the cooked kale.

7. Stir in the chicken stock, again, taking care to make sure all the kale is coated.

8. Sprinkle one and a half teaspoons of salt and the half a teaspoon of nutmeg over the kale.

9. Turn the heat up to high and bring everything to a boil.

10. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 20 minutes.

11. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

12. Bring a large saucepan filled with slightly salted water to a boil.

13. Add the potatoes to the boiling water and cook until they are just starting to soften.

14. Drain the potatoes thoroughly and place them back in the empty pan.

15. Place the pan over medium heat and cook the potatoes in the empty pan, stirring to dry them out.

16. Transfer the cooked potato pieces to a mixer fitted with the whisk attachment and mix on a low speed until the potatoes start to come together.

17. Mix in the 6 tablespoons of the butter, one tablespoon at a time.

18. Slowly add in the milk. The mixture should remain thick. So stop if it starts to look too thin, even if you haven't added all the milk.

19. Add the remaining teaspoon of salt and pepper to taste.

20. Mix in the egg yolks, making sure everything is evenly combined.

21. Spread the cooked kale over the bottom of the greased baking dish.

22. Spoon the potato mixture over the kale, spreading it out evenly.

23. Brush the remaining two tablespoons of butter over the potatoes as evenly as possible.

24. Bake in the middle rack of the oven for 20 minutes or until the potatoes turn golden brown.

25. Serve immediately, scooping out portions directly from the baking dish.

http://germanfood.about.com/od/maindishes/r/Baked-Kale-with-Potatoes-Gruumlnkohl-mit-Kartofflen.htm?utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=8656281&utm_term=bouncex

Morning Glory Power Smoothie

prep time 10 minutes
total time 10 minutes
makes 1 smoothie

Ingredients

1 small carrot, rough chopped
1/2 teaspoon turmeric
1/2 cup coconut water or orange juice
1 fresh or frozen banana
1-2 dates, pitted
2 tablespoons raw walnuts or cashews, soaked overnight in water
1 tablespoon hemp seeds
1 teaspoon maca powder
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 -2 cups coconut or almond milk

Instructions

1. In a blender, combine the carrot, turmeric, and coconut water.

2. Blend until completely smooth and no carrot chunks remain, adding water if needed to thin. Pour into a tall glass

3. Rinse the blender out.

4. Combine the banana, dates, nuts, hemp seeds, maca powder, cinnamon, vanilla, and milk. Blend until smooth and creamy, adding milk if needed to reach your desired consistency.

5. Pour over the carrot mixture and swirl gently to mix. Enjoy!

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/morning-glory-power-smoothie/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Morning+Glory+Power+Smoothie&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29

I wish the temperature matched the cloudless bright sunny day we are having. It is to get up to 36° but that still isn't very warm. But spring is here so it can't be all bad. The lilac bushes had started to leaf before the last snow - hope they weathered through.

Hope you find something you like in today's list of recipes. --- Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning, I am sure Gwen shared about the storms yesterday and last night. It was something else for sure. I went from shorts and t-shirt back to sweatpants and sweater. Gotta love the South! We lost power right after dinner it came back on a bit after midnight. We had hail sizes from a pea to just a bit shy of a golf ball. Our house and my truck and camper are okay, have a few big branches down in the back area, may have to borrow a chainsaw to get them down and cut for burning.
> 
> I am way behind with catching up, we knew the weather was going to be rough so C and I went shopping for supplies, I am going to look for the old fashioned oil lamps, we used up almall of our candles last night, I think the lamps will have a better lighting than the candles.
> Going to try to catch later this afternoon, have to go pick up one of my scripts, not sure why I forgot to order it, I really hoped to stay in today!
> ...


So glad the storm didn't do too much damage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of the recipes calls for 'bisquik.' here is a recipe for homemade bisquik that should work for those that do not have access to it. --- sam

Homemade Bisquick

Homemade Bisquick comes together in less than 5 minutes and can be used in any recipe that calls for Bisquick or all-purpose baking mix. It's perfect for things like pancakes and diner-style muffins.

PREP TIME: 5 MINUTES
YIELD: 7 CUPS

Ingredients:

6 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon salt
1 cup vegetable shortening, cubed

Directions:

1. Add the flour, baking powder and salt to the bowl of a food processor.

2. Pulse ingredients for about 15 seconds.

3. Add in the vegetable shortening and pulse the processor until the mixture resembles cornmeal.

4. Place homemade Bisquick into an airtight container and store within the refrigerator for up to 3 months.

http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/homemade-bisquick/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i imagine it did. i usually eat three shredded wheat biscuits - can't imagine eating six. those three will keep me going most of the day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes Caitlin has one for breakfast with warm milk (another thing I don't like!) and her father as a teenager used to eat 6 at a time! :sm06: He used to use a casserole dish to get them all in. He has always been a big eater and although he is a big bloke (6' 4") he is not fat (around 14 stone....196lbs) - my food bill went down drastically when he left home! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amazing - knitting a sweater like that with no real directions - what a talent. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I wish I had known someone had the pattern, I just saw a picture on fb then some one gave some bits of instructions but they were all over the place so some of it was guesswork but I got there ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have i missed a picture of both booties together? there was no doubt they were bunnies. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> There was a pattern of sorts it was just in bits . Guess work wasn't hard as there was picture and looked up patterns for similar booties


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cheaper the hairspray the better it works. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Yesterday I was mad with myself as I'd somehow brushed up against wet paint and had a few white paint marks on my good black slacks, oh dear!
> Went online and searched how to get dry paint off black pants. OH thank goodness for Google search, most sites had the same or similar suggestions but several mentioned "Hairspray", well who would've thought it would work, not me for sure, well it did, had to spray it onto the area a few times and rubbed and rubbed. "Wella it's gone, Woo Hoo"! ????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that online, radio or television? --- sam



machriste said:


> Those are both on my "to see" list. Nice to make anew friend. Hope you hear from her. Saturday I will go to my water exercise class, out to brunch with two swimming class friends and then to the opera. Yea!!!! The Metropolitan Opera broadcasts 12 operas live in HD by satellite from the New York opera house over the span of 8 mos. on Saturday afternoons. I am addicted!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> As long as I keep up with the pain meds, I have very little pain. Been cutting back a little a time, but if I make too drastic of a cut, the pain rears its ugly head and takes a while to tame again.


Dr. kept stressing for my DH to stay agead of the pain; he had to learn the hard way that it was best to take the meds according to the clock vs how he was feeling. Hope you stay ahead of it and stay in comfort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you fan and julie - this sounds really good - thanks for sharing. sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would share this recipe that Fan gave me yesterday.
> 
> Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't need to overdose but do keep up with the pain meds - much more comfortable for you. sending tons of healing energy to speed up the healing and get you back real quick. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> As long as I keep up with the pain meds, I have very little pain. Been cutting back a little a time, but if I make too drastic of a cut, the pain rears its ugly head and takes a while to tame again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> have i missed a picture of both booties together? there was no doubt they were bunnies. --- sam


No I haven't put a face on yet I have been sidetracked with knitting a onesie/ romper. About halfway there


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I sat down to catch up and eat a sandwich, but with David on the phone, I haven't gotten even one page read. Oh well, I've gotten the trash and cat litter out, the fridge cleaned, the bathroom a good scrubbing, the dog pooh cleaned up in the back yard, and the fish tank cleaned, now I just need to go get the seed started, hopefully I don't have to dig too far to find all my little pots and such. 
Oh! I have buds on my apple trees, all three have flower buds getting ready to open, I sure hope we don't get another super hard freeze that kills them off. 
See you all later. 
Gwen and Marianne, stay safe in storms, and anyone else in the paths.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, just woke up to the news of a terror attack in London. What a tragic day for the families of those hurt and killed. This world can be so dangerous at times.
I found the recipe for the Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls in our New Zealand Woman's Weekly magazine and think it will be a good one to try.
Wondering what you could accompany it with, as a dipping sauce? Any ideas would be much appreciated. I think you could freeze them too if you have any leftover and reheat when required.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> you don't need to overdose but do keep up with the pain meds - much more comfortable for you. sending tons of healing energy to speed up the healing and get you back real quick. --- sam


It's definitely a tightrope walk


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, Alex is in my prayers that he will find suitable employment. 
Please say a prayer for those killed or injured in the latest terror attack in London including their families and friends. The latest news is 4 dead including a police officer and several wounded, some with devastating injuries.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't figure out where the time went. 2 weeks just sped by! I read the summaries and I'm glad they're there! Thanks again Sam and Kate for the opening and summaries! I see surgeries and illness are still with us praying for them to recover. I was sad to read about the OD's at Elm. There is such a huge heroin problem in this area! I can't imagine losing a son or daughter to such a thing.
My MIL continues to improve she doesn't need quite so much help anymore. We've been enjoying our time together when I stay there so as long as she wants me to stay with her on Sunday nights I will. With Spring just around the corner I'm sure she will want to get around more. I know I'm looking forward to it! We have leaves of daffodils and my crocus are up showing their pretty purple color.
I guess I better read a little more and maybe at least try to keep up this week!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But you've got it now, that's the important thing. :sm24:


You are right! I'm just surprised I had the tenacity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just woke up to the news of a terror attack in London. What a tragic day for the families of those hurt and killed. This world can be so dangerous at times.
> I found the recipe for the Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls in our New Zealand Woman's Weekly magazine and think it will be a good one to try.
> Wondering what you could accompany it with, as a dipping sauce? Any ideas would be much appreciated. I think you could freeze them too if you have any leftover and reheat when required.


Maybe a buttermilk ranch dressing?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! I sometimes hear broadcasts from the Metropolitan Opera on our Concert Program- you used to sing didn't you?


I did! My undergraduate degree was music. I taught in public schools for 4 years. Sang a lead in Pirates of Penzance in college and sang with a semi-professional chamber chorale for years. That group always performed a Renaissance concert in the spring in costume. Sometimes those many layers got to be very hot!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> the cheaper the hairspray the better it works. --- sam


I have also used hairspray on a bunch of wasps (yellow jackets, bees that sting!) It paralyzes them!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that online, radio or television? --- sam


The opera is transmitted by satellite to a movie theatre screen. It's amazing--larger than life. You have a better seat than any in the house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Seeds are started, well the ones that needed started now anyway, and practiced guitar for almost an hour, nothing else that needs done until time to leave for yoga, so I'll sit and knit. I've got XMSirius radio on the tv, The Bridge, classic rock, and just relaxing now. 
Now to see what you've all been up to today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woken to news of the attack outside Westminster- not good.


Oh no!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, I sure hope that everything work out for Alex and he gets a job that is appropriate for him and pays enough for him to live. It's hard when they have low esteem, nothing one can do to raise it for them, hopefully he'll develop some before too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> You are right! I'm just surprised I had the tenacity.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Sam, Alex is in my prayers that he will find suitable employment.
> Please say a prayer for those killed or injured in the latest terror attack in London including their families and friends. The latest news is 4 dead including a police officer and several wounded, some with devastating injuries.


That's just awful! I hope and pray that there are no more deaths or injuries, I certainly hope that they catch the people who did it. The poor families as well as the city of London and the country.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

One of the dead is the attacker, but of course these , I hate to call them people, are often in collusion with others.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe a buttermilk ranch dressing?


Oh yes that sounds good thank you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mmm just took the cheese and silverbeet balls from the oven and they're delicious. That's lunch today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Keeping Alex in prayers for a different job. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mmm just took the cheese and silverbeet balls from the oven and they're delicious. That's lunch today.


Those do look good - reminds me of some spinach balls that I've made in the past. I also have a recipe using broccoli & artichoke hearts that would be very similar. My favorite kind of meals - things you can eat with your fingers.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like the frosted mini wheats.


Me, too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those do look good - reminds me of some spinach balls that I've made in the past. I also have a recipe using broccoli & artichoke hearts that would be very similar. My favorite kind of meals - things you can eat with your fingers.


I'm sitting here munching on them right now with a nice coffee. Weather is humid and drizzling with rain expected for next week, Autumn is showing signs of coming in. Finger foods are great, we have a staff member, my cousin, who is vegetarian and he would love these. Will give him some to try.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just woke up to the news of a terror attack in London. What a tragic day for the families of those hurt and killed. This world can be so dangerous at times.
> I found the recipe for the Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls in our New Zealand Woman's Weekly magazine and think it will be a good one to try.
> Wondering what you could accompany it with, as a dipping sauce? Any ideas would be much appreciated. I think you could freeze them too if you have any leftover and reheat when required.


I saw that also. DS is worried about me going there in May. I told her not to tell DD because she would be scared. She already worries about me when I'm out of town!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, praying for Alex's job.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I saw that also. DS is worried about me going there in May. I told her not to tell DD because she would be scared. She already worries about me when I'm out of town!


I hope you have a wonderful trip, and don't let fears of attacks put you off as now the security will be even stronger in the main historic areas I would say. ????


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Mmm just took the cheese and silverbeet balls from the oven and they're delicious. That's lunch today.


Looks delicious, may give these a try on Saturday.

I just baked a sponge cake, I wanted to bake this in one pan, big mistake!!!! Boo Hoo! Sank in the middle, never mind I'm still enjoying it. Next time I will use 2 pans as called for in the recipe and I will be omitting the butter as this sponge sure didn't have the texture like my Mother made. So back to the Victorian style sponge.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love The Bridge and 50's music. Now if I could find Calypso station.......


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> the cheaper the hairspray the better it works.  --- sam


Good point Sam. 
Also hope Alex finds a job suitable to what he wants. Sometimes it takes several jobs to find what we love. Job market today is so different to my time that's for sure and just because we find something we love to do doesn't mean it's for life anymore. So many jobs are now via Contracts, you are normally paid a little more but you have to pay your own medical and make sure to save for ones senior years etc. No more security in jobs today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I haven't put a face on yet I have been sidetracked with knitting a onesie/ romper. About halfway there


Lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I sat down to catch up and eat a sandwich, but with David on the phone, I haven't gotten even one page read. Oh well, I've gotten the trash and cat litter out, the fridge cleaned, the bathroom a good scrubbing, the dog pooh cleaned up in the back yard, and the fish tank cleaned, now I just need to go get the seed started, hopefully I don't have to dig too far to find all my little pots and such.
> Oh! I have buds on my apple trees, all three have flower buds getting ready to open, I sure hope we don't get another super hard freeze that kills them off.
> See you all later.
> Gwen and Marianne, stay safe in storms, and anyone else in the paths.


You've had a busy day. I seem to have been busy today but I don't know what I did :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just woke up to the news of a terror attack in London. What a tragic day for the families of those hurt and killed. This world can be so dangerous at times.
> I found the recipe for the Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls in our New Zealand Woman's Weekly magazine and think it will be a good one to try.
> Wondering what you could accompany it with, as a dipping sauce? Any ideas would be much appreciated. I think you could freeze them too if you have any leftover and reheat when required.


That attack was terrible. Will it ever end!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


Many Happy Returns!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mmm just took the cheese and silverbeet balls from the oven and they're delicious. That's lunch today.


They look so tasty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


Sounds like you're having a very nice birthday. Lunch sounds good. I love broccoli cheese soup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I did! My undergraduate degree was music. I taught in public schools for 4 years. Sang a lead in Pirates of Penzance in college and sang with a semi-professional chamber chorale for years. That group always performed a Renaissance concert in the spring in costume. Sometimes those many layers got to be very hot!


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> I hope you have a wonderful trip, and don't let fears of attacks put you off as now the security will be even stronger in the main historic areas I would say. ????


Yes, security has already been tightened. I'm going into London on Saturday as I'm due at my son's for Mother's Day dinner. Both he and his husband live and work there. I feel that changing what we do is giving the evil doers exactly what they want, but I understand that others feel differently about the risks involved. We can only decide for ourselves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, Happy Birthday.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Nikki. How did eating the soup with the right hand go? Glad you got out on your special day. Sounded like a very nice birthday!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you had a Happy Birthday Nikki.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Glad you had a Happy Birthday Nikki.


Happy birthday from me too Nikki


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Nikki. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness. 

I am hoping all of our knitting friends and family are safe and away from danger from today's attack. 

I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned. He is being sent to have a test done due to a possible blockage of the airway. One day at a time is the way we live.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> One of the dead is the attacker, but of course these , I hate to call them people, are often in collusion with others.


He got off easy if you ask me, but at least he's not out there to attack others, hopefully the others that he was aligned with will be caught soon too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love The Bridge and 50's music. Now if I could find Calypso station.......


I love Calypso music, one of the reasons I love Beetlejuice, the music is great. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> You've had a busy day. I seem to have been busy today but I don't know what I did :sm13:


Keeps us out of trouble anyway. :sm04:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Nikki. How did eating the soup with the right hand go? Glad you got out on your special day. Sounded like a very nice birthday!


I'm actually getting pretty good at eating right handed, lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, security has already been tightened. I'm going into London on Saturday as I'm due at my son's for Mother's Day dinner. Both he and his husband live and work there. I feel that changing what we do is giving the evil doers exactly what they want, but I understand that others feel differently about the risks involved. We can only decide for ourselves.


I'm with you, I'd go about my business as normal as possible, they want to disrupt our lives and make us live in fear. 
Have a wonderful time with your son and his hubby.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Nikki. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.
> 
> I am hoping all of our knitting friends and family are safe and away from danger from today's attack.
> 
> I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned. He is being sent to have a test done due to a possible blockage of the airway. One day at a time is the way we live.


I sure hope that it's nothing major to need worrying, but I'm glad that they are testing just in case there is something that needs fixing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love Calypso music, one of the reasons I love Beetlejuice, the music is great. lol


Oh, I love Calypso music too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the waY the colors pan out on this yarn. is that your own pattern? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No I haven't put a face on yet I have been sidetracked with knitting a onesie/ romper. About halfway there


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

such a tragedy - indeed prayers for all. our world is becoming a scary place - i lay the blame on the major governments and mother oil. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, Alex is in my prayers that he will find suitable employment.
> Please say a prayer for those killed or injured in the latest terror attack in London including their families and friends. The latest news is 4 dead including a police officer and several wounded, some with devastating injuries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you nittergma - great news about you mil - i think spring and flowers and warmer weather will make a lot of us feel better. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I can't figure out where the time went. 2 weeks just sped by! I read the summaries and I'm glad they're there! Thanks again Sam and Kate for the opening and summaries! I see surgeries and illness are still with us praying for them to recover. I was sad to read about the OD's at Elm. There is such a huge heroin problem in this area! I can't imagine losing a son or daughter to such a thing.
> My MIL continues to improve she doesn't need quite so much help anymore. We've been enjoying our time together when I stay there so as long as she wants me to stay with her on Sunday nights I will. With Spring just around the corner I'm sure she will want to get around more. I know I'm looking forward to it! We have leaves of daffodils and my crocus are up showing their pretty purple color.
> I guess I better read a little more and maybe at least try to keep up this week!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would eat them with a side of sour cream. --- sam



Fan said:


> Mmm just took the cheese and silverbeet balls from the oven and they're delicious. That's lunch today.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Nikki. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.
> 
> I am hoping all of our knitting friends and family are safe and away from danger from today's attack.
> 
> I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned. He is being sent to have a test done due to a possible blockage of the airway. One day at a time is the way we live.


Thoughts and prayers for Matthew's test.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know it was your birthday today (at least for the next 32 minutes) so a big happy birthday - hope you enjoyed you meals out - i would keep on celebrating the rest of the week and maybe the weekend. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a perfect card kate - you are so good finding the perfect card. --- sam



KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, I love Calypso music too.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I did- thought it was well handled, showed what the women faced very well.


I thought so as well. And the determination and class that they used to get ahead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, prayers for Alex. 

Nurseniki, glad you are doing well after your surgery and hope the pain stays down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good luck on the test matthew - hope it is nothing serious. the person doing the cleaning had great eyes to notice that. --- sam



pacer said:


> Happy birthday Nikki. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.
> 
> I am hoping all of our knitting friends and family are safe and away from danger from today's attack.
> 
> I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned. He is being sent to have a test done due to a possible blockage of the airway. One day at a time is the way we live.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I sat down to catch up and eat a sandwich, but with David on the phone, I haven't gotten even one page read. Oh well, I've gotten the trash and cat litter out, the fridge cleaned, the bathroom a good scrubbing, the dog pooh cleaned up in the back yard, and the fish tank cleaned, now I just need to go get the seed started, hopefully I don't have to dig too far to find all my little pots and such.
> Oh! I have buds on my apple trees, all three have flower buds getting ready to open, I sure hope we don't get another super hard freeze that kills them off.
> See you all later.
> Gwen and Marianne, stay safe in storms, and anyone else in the paths.


Better check your weather report. I saw Torrington on Weather Nation tonight. I think we are going to have a lot of wind the next few days. Hope we can stay between systems. We are just west outside of Albuquerque, New Mexico. We are meeting an old friend of his from school for dinner tomorrow night in Los Alomos 
We are here for 2 nights


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, just woke up to the news of a terror attack in London. What a tragic day for the families of those hurt and killed. This world can be so dangerous at times.
> I found the recipe for the Silverbeet and Parmesan Balls in our New Zealand Woman's Weekly magazine and think it will be a good one to try.
> Wondering what you could accompany it with, as a dipping sauce? Any ideas would be much appreciated. I think you could freeze them too if you have any leftover and reheat when required.


I have been off the grid all day and had not heard of an attack on London. Prayers for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Better check your weather report. I saw Torrington on Weather Nation tonight. I think we are going to have a lot of wind the next few days. Hope we can stay between systems. We are just west outside of Albuquerque, New Mexico. We are meeting an old friend of his from school for dinner tomorrow night in Los Alomos
> We are here for 2 nights


According to our weather reports, we are to be in the mid 50's to mid 60's for the foreseeable future, but you never know, that's always subject to change without notice. 
Hopefully you won't drive into any bad weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, we are supposed to get wind tomorrow. It can be quite strong and gusty, so be careful driving. 

Nikki, glad you had a good birthday. 

I'm wiped out tonight. I did finish the hat just now but it sure felt like it took a long time. I've gone through the last of the quilting I can do until I get more materials. It's been busy anyhow so haven't even sat at the sewing machine for a couple of days...and I haven't forgotten about the pictures. I'll try and post them tomorrow.

Hugs and blessings to all. Keeping London in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Nikki. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.
> 
> I am hoping all of our knitting friends and family are safe and away from danger from today's attack.
> 
> I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned. He is being sent to have a test done due to a possible blockage of the airway. One day at a time is the way we live.


Hope everything is ok


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> i didn't know it was your birthday today (at least for the next 32 minutes) so a big happy birthday - hope you enjoyed you meals out - i would keep on celebrating the rest of the week and maybe the weekend. --- sam


We went to a local family restaurant, I had one of my favorites, chicken fried steak. My younger daughter ended up coming with too, so didn't end up getting a picture of the poncho yet. The three of us will be going out again this weekend for lunch and a movie to celebrate her birthday, which is Monday.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes, it was a great day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> According to our weather reports, we are to be in the mid 50's to mid 60's for the foreseeable future, but you never know, that's always subject to change without notice.
> Hopefully you won't drive into any bad weather.


I sure hope not but the way it looks we will at least be driving a good part of the way home in rain, which isn't too bad if the wind stays down. Imagine trying to drive a kite down the road! We may be big, but we only weigh about 20,000 pounds, which isn't all that much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> According to our weather reports, we are to be in the mid 50's to mid 60's for the foreseeable future, but you never know, that's always subject to change without notice.
> Hopefully you won't drive into any bad weather.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, we are supposed to get wind tomorrow. It can be quite strong and gusty, so be careful driving.
> 
> Nikki, glad you had a good birthday.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up re the wind. We will only be driving the truck tomorrow. The RV will stay in the campground. We are supposed to leave here Friday morning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would eat them with a side of sour cream. --- sam


Oh yes what a good idea, there's some leftover ,and do have sour cream on hand too, tomorrow's lunch sorted thank you Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I saw that also. DS is worried about me going there in May. I told her not to tell DD because she would be scared. She already worries about me when I'm out of town!


Well you could get hit by a car crossing the road tomorrow outside your house. And probably a good time to go anyway- security will be raised.
One of my first thoughts was that Vicky and Co will be there in a couple of months and then I thought well what are the chances of being one of the few killed or injured? Something could happen here as well.
Vicky is attending a conference in Edinburgh so they are all going and then having a couple of weeks over there. Kate they have decided on a farm stay just outside of Inverness. After Mummy, Daddy and Grandmas the most exciting things are food, dogs, birds and toot toots. Well she should see dogs and birds on the farm, will get food (being kind parents they do feed her).And they are catching the night train from Inverness to London. Figured she would get the excitement of a train without needing to be occupied for hours as she will sleep most of the time. 
In London they will have 3 or 5 nights with the friends Maryanne stayed with. A school friend has moved to Wales and will be London at the same time for 2 days so 3 of the school friends will all catch up. As our friends live in Rickmansworth (end of the Metropolitan line for those who know London) they may stay in London for those two nights.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Having a pretty nice birthday, got a book and blanket from hubby, then we went to a used book store that is going out of business and got more books. Went to Panera Bread for lunch, had broccoli cheese soup in a bread bowl. Now, just trying to do a little knitting while waiting for my oldest daughter to come pick me up to go out for supper. When she gets here, I'm going to have her try on the poncho I made for her sister so I can get a picture to post here.


Happy Birthday. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns!


You really are amazing with the aptness of the cards you find!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday Nikki. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.
> 
> I am hoping all of our knitting friends and family are safe and away from danger from today's attack.
> 
> I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned. He is being sent to have a test done due to a possible blockage of the airway. One day at a time is the way we live.


Was the recommendation to get checked from the Dentist? Tooth grinding is a sign of sleep apnoea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> love the waY the colors pan out on this yarn. is that your own pattern? --- sam


No Sam this is Marianna Mels pattern free on Ravelry that I'm using I'm just trying to make a bigger size bit of guesswork but I think it will work


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you could get hit by a car crossing the road tomorrow outside your house. And probably a good time to go anyway- security will be raised.
> One of my first thoughts was that Vicky and Co will be there in a couple of months and then I thought well what are the chances of being one of the few killed or injured? Something could happen here as well.
> Vicky is attending a conference in Edinburgh so they are all going and then having a couple of weeks over there. Kate they have decided on a farm stay just outside of Inverness. After Mummy, Daddy and Grandmas the most exciting things are food, dogs, birds and toot toots. Well she should see dogs and birds on the farm, will get food (being kind parents they do feed her).And they are catching the night train from Inverness to London. Figured she would get the excitement of a train without needing to be occupied for hours as she will sleep most of the time.
> In London they will have 3 or 5 nights with the friends Maryanne stayed with. A school friend has moved to Wales and will be London at the same time for 2 days so 3 of the school friends will all catch up. As our friends live in Rickmansworth (end of the Metropolitan line for those who know London) they may stay in London for those two nights.


I'm sure Elizabeth will have a great time on the farm and May is often good weather-wise up here. As for the terrorist attacks, they say you have more chance of winning the lottery than being involved in one, so hopefully they are right.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lovely.


Thanks Liz I think it's going to be one of those projects were I live dangerously and play yarn chicken, ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had knitting today, driving there I was thinking that I have acquired no yarn this month. And on elady bought in a couple of boxes she had been given. So now I have some. 2 balls of a Lopi yarn that I figured I just had to try and almost 6 of a lovely royal blue that will look great on Elizabeth. But not sure how far it will go (it is old so has no meterage on it and the pattern I have started doesn't say what size balls! Started a front which I figure will give me an idea as to whether there will be enough. Th eyarn is not machine washable but I thought it could stay here and go over whatever she is wearing and I will wash it with my socks. Will check how Vick washes them. Wouldn't normally use anything not washable but haven't lost much if it doesn't wash at all well. Its 12ply (Bulky) so will knit up quickly and cost nothing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, security has already been tightened. I'm going into London on Saturday as I'm due at my son's for Mother's Day dinner. Both he and his husband live and work there. I feel that changing what we do is giving the evil doers exactly what they want, but I understand that others feel differently about the risks involved. We can only decide for ourselves.


You can't change your lives because of these people otherwise they win . I get so mad when the news reporters call them terrorists it gives the image that they are stronger and terrorising us . I think they should all call them what they really are cowards . Can you imagine the difference in headlines instead of terrorists attack London put scared cowards attack London


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can't change your lives because of these people otherwise they win . I get so mad when the news reporters call them terrorists it gives the image that they are stronger and terrorising us . I think they should all call them what they really are cowards . Can you imagine the difference in headlines instead of terrorists attack London put scared cowards attack London


Good point!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Late at night- must get back to bed- I went to the cinema yesterday with a few of us from the Seniors Club- saw both Hidden Figures and Lion, and may have made a new friend- I hope I hear from her. Quiet night. The wind must be blowing away from the motorway.


Sounds like a good day. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Yesterday I was mad with myself as I'd somehow brushed up against wet paint and had a few white paint marks on my good black slacks, oh dear!
> Went online and searched how to get dry paint off black pants. OH thank goodness for Google search, most sites had the same or similar suggestions but several mentioned "Hairspray", well who would've thought it would work, not me for sure, well it did, had to spray it onto the area a few times and rubbed and rubbed. "Wella it's gone, Woo Hoo"! ????????????????


 :sm24: Good to know it actually worked. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woken to news of the attack outside Westminster- not good.


Terrible. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sam, I hope Alex finds some work that makes him happy. Dont know if working from home will build up his self confindence though but I guess it could if he finds something he enjoys. How old is he? 

Hoping you get some Sunny days sometime soon now that it is Spring there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay! Seeds are started, well the ones that needed started now anyway, and practiced guitar for almost an hour, nothing else that needs done until time to leave for yoga, so I'll sit and knit. I've got XMSirius radio on the tv, The Bridge, classic rock, and just relaxing now.
> Now to see what you've all been up to today.


How is the young lady who is expecting.... your relative, sorry I cant remember her name. I hope she is doing ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday from me too Nikki


And me! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well you could get hit by a car crossing the road tomorrow outside your house. And probably a good time to go anyway- security will be raised.
> One of my first thoughts was that Vicky and Co will be there in a couple of months and then I thought well what are the chances of being one of the few killed or injured? Something could happen here as well.
> Vicky is attending a conference in Edinburgh so they are all going and then having a couple of weeks over there. Kate they have decided on a farm stay just outside of Inverness. After Mummy, Daddy and Grandmas the most exciting things are food, dogs, birds and toot toots. Well she should see dogs and birds on the farm, will get food (being kind parents they do feed her).And they are catching the night train from Inverness to London. Figured she would get the excitement of a train without needing to be occupied for hours as she will sleep most of the time.
> In London they will have 3 or 5 nights with the friends Maryanne stayed with. A school friend has moved to Wales and will be London at the same time for 2 days so 3 of the school friends will all catch up. As our friends live in Rickmansworth (end of the Metropolitan line for those who know London) they may stay in London for those two nights.


Wow, very exciting. Boy they are sure packing a lot in a short time and such a long distance of travel. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You can't change your lives because of these people otherwise they win . I get so mad when the news reporters call them terrorists it gives the image that they are stronger and terrorising us . I think they should all call them what they really are cowards . Can you imagine the difference in headlines instead of terrorists attack London put scared cowards attack London


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Goodnight all. It's 10.30pm and I need to catch up on sleep now that things are a bit cooler here..... nighty night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> have i missed a picture of both booties together? there was no doubt they were bunnies. --- sam


Here they are finished Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 23 March '17

Another cold day however bobby says it is going to start warming up tomorrow. Not by a lot but the warming trend is to continue over the weekend and into next week. Heidi said rain - we will see. I think Mother Nature has a few surprises in store for us.

A haircut for me today - it is a month overdue - not sure why my last appointment was cancelled - and then I just kind of forgot but finally realized it really needed cut so today is the day - at two this afternoon. I will need to race home so Heidi can go pick up the boys at school.

Broccoli Apple Salad

Here's a salad I put together quickly with what I had in the fridge. You can use a bottled coleslaw dressing or your favourite homemade coleslaw dressing.

Ingredients

2 cups raw broccoli chopped
1 large apple cored and chopped (I leave the peel on for added colour and the nutrition)
1/2 red pepper cut into 1 inch pieces
1/2 yellow pepper cut into 1 inch pieces
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 toasted pine nuts or almonds (not pictured)
1/4-1/2 cup coleslaw dressing - bottled or homemade. (a poppy seed dressing might be a nice option)

Directions

1. Combine all salad ingredients in serving bowl.

2. Add dressing and toss.

3. Refrigerate until serving.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/broccoli-apple-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Lemon Mini Biscuits

Lemon recipes are always a sign of spring for me. Although I love lemon any season. These mini lemon biscuits are delicious served with lemon curd. This recipe can easily be doubled or more for amount needed.

Yield: A baker's dozen

Ingredients

1 cup flour
2 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1/4 cup cold butter
1/2 an egg, beaten (which equals 2 tablespoons of beaten egg. You could use a small egg instead)
1/4 cup milk
1 teaspoon lemon juice

Directions

1. In a mixing bowl whisk together flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and lemon zest.

2. Grate cold butter on top of the flour mixture and stir into dry ingredients, it will look like coarse crumbs.

3. In a small bowl stir together egg, milk, and lemon juice, pour over the coarse crumb mixture and stir just until moistened. Gather dough into a ball.

4. Flatten dough to approx 1/2" and use a 1 3/4" cutter to cut out biscuits.

5. Place on a parchment lined cookie sheet and sprinkle biscuits with topping

6. Bake in 400º oven for 10 to 12 minutes until golden brown.

7. Serve with lemon curd.

Topping

Ingredients

1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon lemon zest

Directions

1. Rub sugar and lemon zest together until combined.

2. Sprinkle on biscuits and bake.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/lemon-mini-biscuits.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Tapioca Dream Pudding

The lightness in this recipe comes from beating the egg white separately and adding it at the end.

Yields 3 - 4 small servings

Ingredients:

1 egg, separated
4 Tbsp sugar, separated
pinch salt
2 cups milk
3 Tbsp Minit Tapioca
3/4 tsp vanilla

Method:

1. In 4 cup glass bowl, beat egg white, adding in 1 Tbsp sugar as it gets foamy. Beat until stiff peaks form and set aside.

2. in saucepan, whisk egg yolk and 3 Tbsp sugar. Add salt and gradually stir in milk and then tapioca. Let sit 5 minutes.

3. Cook over medium heat, stirring, until mixture comes to a full boil. Remove from heat.

4. Immediately, with hand mixer on low speed, slowly add hot tapioca mixture into beaten egg white OR fold beaten egg whites into hot tapioca pudding with spatula. Add vanilla.

5. Stir after 20 minutes and scoop into dessert bowls. Serve warm or chilled, plain or with fruit.

Note- naturally gluten free

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/tapioca-dream-pudding.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Bird's Nest Cookies

Ingredients

1 1/4 cup shredded coconut
1 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 bag M&M's speckled eggs (I used coconut and highly recommend them)

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 300.

2. Spread the coconut in a single layer on a baking sheet and toast, shuffling occasionally, until golden brown (about 15-20 minutes). Remove from oven and let cool.

3. Increase the oven temperature to 350.

4. In a large bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, beat together the butter, sugar, egg, and vanilla until smooth.

5. Add the flour and salt and mix to form a thick dough.

6. Scoop rounded tablespoon-sized balls of dough and roll in toasted coconut, pressing the coconut into the dough.

7. Place the balls of dough on a lightly greased baking sheet and press down in the center with your finger to make an indent.

8. Bake 11-13 minutes or until lightly golden brown on the bottom.

9. Let cool and top with M&M's eggs.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/03/birds-nest-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

LEMONADE CREAM POKE CAKE

Here's a poke cake for lemon lovers! Delicious lemon cake infused with a bright and tart lemonade cream pudding.

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS

1 box lemon cake mix (plus ingredients listed on the box)
¾ cup frozen lemonade mix, undiluted
4 oz softened cream cheese
1 cup half-and-half cream -OR- whole milk
1 package lemon instant pudding mix (4-serving size)
8 oz tub of whipped topping

INSTRUCTIONS

Prepare cake as per box instructions using a 13 x 9-inch pan.

1. Cool cake on a rack. Once cool, poke holes about 1-inch apart in the cake.

2. Beat softened cream cheese until smooth. Slowly beat in the half-and-half.

3. Blend in the lemonade mix. Add the pudding mix and beat for 1 minute.

4. Pour pudding mixture on top of cake. Refrigerate until well chilled and pudding is set.

5. Frost with whipped topping.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/lemonade-cream-poke-cake/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28The+Midnight+Baker%29

One Pot Sausage and Sun Dried Tomato Pasta

Prep time: 5 mins 
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 30 mins 
Total Cost: $5.58 
Cost Per Serving: $1.40 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

8oz. sweet Italian sausage $2.00
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.13
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
½ lb. frozen broccoli florets $0.85
2 cups chicken broth* $0.28
⅓ cup sun dried tomatoes $1.00
8oz. pasta (any small shape**) $0.80
Pinch of red pepper (optional) $0.02
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.41

Instructions

1. Add the olive oil and sausage to the skillet and cook over medium heat until browned. If using links, cook them until browned on the outside and firm enough to slice, then slice into medallions, return to the skillet, and brown on both sides. Transfer the cooked sausage to a clean bowl and drain off all but about 1 Tbsp fat from the skillet.

2. Add the minced garlic and frozen broccoli florets to the skillet. Sauté over medium heat for 2-3 minutes, or just until the broccoli is bright green and no longer frozen. Transfer the broccoli florets to the bowl with the sausage.

3. Add the chicken broth to the skillet and stir or whisk to dissolve the browned bits off the bottom of the skillet.

4. Slice the sun dried tomatoes into strips and add them to the broth with the pasta and a pinch of red pepper flakes. Stir, place a lid on top, and turn the heat up to medium high. When the broth begins to boil, give the skillet a quick stir, replace the lid, and turn the heat down to low or just above low so that the broth maintains a simmer.

5. Simmer the pasta and sun dried tomatoes for about 7 minutes, stirring every couple of minutes, or until the pasta is tender and most of the liquid is absorbed. If the pasta becomes tender before all the broth has been absorbed, simply let it simmer for the last couple of minutes without the lid.

6. Once the pasta is tender and only a small amount of thickened liquid remains in the bottom of the skillet, add the cooked sausage and broccoli back to the pasta. Stir to combine and sprinkle the grated Parmesan over top. Serve immediately.
Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon concentrate to make my broth.

**The pasta shape I used is called "flowers" and is made by DaVinci.

NOTE: Some people find this "one pot" style of cooking pasta a little tricky, so let me give you a few pointers. 1) You need to use a thick bottomed pot or skillet so that it heats evenly. 2) The amount of water or broth you will need will vary with the size and shape of pasta that you use. As you near the end of the cooking time, take note of the amount of liquid in the bottom of the skillet. If there is still a lot of liquid, let it simmer for the last 2-3 minutes without the lid to allow for evaporation (don't drain it). If the liquid all gets absorbed before the pasta is tender, simply add a little water. 3) Make sure the heat under the skillet is set to the lowest temperature that maintains a steady simmer in the broth. If it stops simmering it will not cook the pasta. If it boils or simmers too hard the whole time it can dry up and the bottom can scorch.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/03/one-pot-sausage-sun-dried-tomato-pasta/

Lemon Garlic Roasted Chicken

Once this chicken is roasted, I like to carve the meat from the bone, place it in a container, spoon the juices over top, and keep it on hand to use like rotisserie chicken. I use it to snack on, make quick wraps, or to add to salads.

Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 2 hours 
Total time: 2 hours 10 mins 
Total Cost: $6.40 
Cost Per Serving: $1.60 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 small or 1 large lemon $0.30
⅓ cup olive oil $0.78
6 cloves garlic $0.48
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
2 lbs. split chicken breasts* $4.77

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 275ºF.

2. Squeeze about 3 Tbsp lemon juice from the lemon(s) and slice the remainder.

3. Mince two cloves of the garlic, and peel the remaining 4. In a small bowl, whisk together the lemon juice, olive oil, minced garlic, salt, and pepper.

4. Pat the chicken breasts dry with a paper towel. Place them in a glass or ceramic casserole dish. Pour the prepared lemon marinade over the chicken, using a spoon to redistribute the marinade and make sure the surface of the chicken is fully covered. Add the remaining cloves of peeled garlic and sliced lemon around the chicken. If you're sensitive to bitter flavors, add the additional lemon slices after baking. Cover the dish tightly with foil.

5. Roast the chicken in the preheated oven for 90 minutes. After 90 minutes, turn the oven up to 425ºF, remove the foil, and baste the chicken with the juices from the bottom of the dish. Return the chicken to the oven and roast for an additional 20 minutes without foil at 425ºF, or until the skin is golden brown and crispy.

6. Let the chicken rest for 5-10 minutes before slicing.

7. Serve warm with the pan drippings spooned over top.

Goes great with:

Lemon Butter Green Beans http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/05/lemon-butter-green-beans-revisited/

Roasted Cauliflower Salad http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/roasted-cauliflower-salad-lemon-tahini-dressing/

Broiled Balsamic Vegetables with Lemon Parsley Rice http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/01/broiled-balsamic-vegetables-with-lemon-parsley-rice/

Spanish Chickpeas and Rice http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/06/spanish-chickpeas-and-rice/

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/03/lemon-garlic-roasted-chicken/

Slow Cooker Lima Bean Soup with Sausage

serves 8

Ingredients

1 pound of soaked lima beans, drained (for quick soak: boil rapidly for 10 minutes, then turn off heat and leave covered for 1 hour.)
1 large onion, peeled and diced
1 head (about 10 cloves) garlic, peeled (ok to leave cloves whole)
1 (28-ounce) can diced or plum tomatoes with basil
1 (28-ounce) can water (fill empty tomato can with water, then dump into crockpot)
2 teaspoons paprika
1 (12-ounce) package chicken and apple sausage, diced (or about 2 cups diced ham)
salt to taste (I used about 1 teaspoon kosher salt)

The Directions.

Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

1. Place the drained lima beans into your cooker, and add the onion and garlic.

2. Dump in the tomatoes, then rinse the can into the pot.

3. Add paprika, and stir in the sausage.

4. Cover, and cook on low for 8 to 10 hours, or until the beans are fully soft.

5. Salt to taste.

6. Serve as-is, or with a sprinkle of grated parmesan cheese.

NOTES: 1. Use a handheld immersion blender to naturally thicken the broth by blending some of the beans and tomatoes. This also helps distribute the flavor and squish up the garlic cloves. 2. If you don't have a handheld blender, you can scoop out a cup or so of the beans and smash them with a large fork or blend in a traditional blender, then stir them back into the pot.

MORE NOTES:

1. Lima beans are good for you, and I promise this soup tastes nothing like the watery pile of pale lima beans you were served as a kid.

2. This is super good soup

3. A batch fed my family of 5 and then there was enough for 3 lunches -- it makes a lot, and is filling without being overly heavy.

4. I used chicken and apple sausage for the meat, which provided the only oil or fat, making this a very lean and packed-with-fiber meal.

Heidi just got home from taking the boys to school. It is 20° right now. It is to be 72° tomorrow. hmmm.

Sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


They are adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


from me too, (for Nikki)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I thought so as well. And the determination and class that they used to get ahead.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds like a good day. :sm24:


It was, but as I've not heard from Dorothy, I think she may have lost the piece of paper she wrote on- and I have no copy of her address, unfortunately!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


definitely bunny-like!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Late at night- must get back to bed- I went to the cinema yesterday with a few of us from the Seniors Club- saw both Hidden Figures and Lion, and may have made a new friend- I hope I hear from her. Quiet night. The wind must be blowing away from the motorway.


Can't remember the last time I went to the cinema, think it was one of the early Harry Potter films . Usually wait till they are released and watch them, haven't even heard of Lion although I think I will watch Hidden figures . Hope you hear from your new friends Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are adorable.


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't remember the last time I went to the cinema, think it was one of the early Harry Potter films . Usually wait till they are released and watch them, haven't even heard of Lion although I think I will watch Hidden figures . Hope you hear from your new friends Julie


I do like seeing things on the big screen! I am getting less confident I will hear from her- I think she may have rubbished the piece of paper.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sure hope not but the way it looks we will at least be driving a good part of the way home in rain, which isn't too bad if the wind stays down. Imagine trying to drive a kite down the road! We may be big, but we only weigh about 20,000 pounds, which isn't all that much.


Pretty close to what it's like for David it drive empty or almost empty, nothing to keep the wheels on the ground.
Hopefully you won't get too much wind on the trip though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Was the recommendation to get checked from the Dentist? Tooth grinding is a sign of sleep apnoea.


He is a tooth grinder. The dentist is referring him. The test is next Tuesday afternoon. We have noticed that his breathing isn't always right during the day so I will be interested to hear what they find out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


Adorable. Is this one of your creations?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> definitely bunny-like!


Thank you Julie. 
Hope your new friend hasn't lost the paper with your number on. Must admit I'm terrible for that I quickly put something in my pockets and then empty my pockets of rubbish including important stuff


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Adorable. Is this one of your creations?


I saw a picture on fb with a few bits of the pattern so it's bits of a pattern and a lot of guesswork. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had knitting today, driving there I was thinking that I have acquired no yarn this month. And on elady bought in a couple of boxes she had been given. So now I have some. 2 balls of a Lopi yarn that I figured I just had to try and almost 6 of a lovely royal blue that will look great on Elizabeth. But not sure how far it will go (it is old so has no meterage on it and the pattern I have started doesn't say what size balls! Started a front which I figure will give me an idea as to whether there will be enough. Th eyarn is not machine washable but I thought it could stay here and go over whatever she is wearing and I will wash it with my socks. Will check how Vick washes them. Wouldn't normally use anything not washable but haven't lost much if it doesn't wash at all well. Its 12ply (Bulky) so will knit up quickly and cost nothing.


LOL! But free yarn is never a bad thing. I was trying so hard to be good, but Knit Picks had such a great sale on sock yarns and in my defence, I have basically no solid colored sock yarns and if I'm going to continue to do MKAL's, I definitely need some and would rather pay a lot less ahead than more when I need them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can't change your lives because of these people otherwise they win . I get so mad when the news reporters call them terrorists it gives the image that they are stronger and terrorising us . I think they should all call them what they really are cowards . Can you imagine the difference in headlines instead of terrorists attack London put scared cowards attack London


I like those headlines, that would make a bit of an different impact I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How is the young lady who is expecting.... your relative, sorry I cant remember her name. I hope she is doing ok.


Oh! Jennie! So far so good, I haven't heard from her for a couple weeks, my unofficially adopted daughter. I'll message her later today. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


AWE!!! They are perfect!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do like seeing things on the big screen! I am getting less confident I will hear from her- I think she may have rubbished the piece of paper.


Something may have come up thought, that she hasn't had a chance to get with you, one never knows. Or accidentally emptied pockets and it went without realizing it, Marla does that, then call me to see if I got the number, now we just put them all in my phone if I'm around or she won't have it long. :sm16: 
It's unfortunate in those situation that numbers didn't go both ways.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you could get hit by a car crossing the road tomorrow outside your house. And probably a good time to go anyway- security will be raised.
> One of my first thoughts was that Vicky and Co will be there in a couple of months and then I thought well what are the chances of being one of the few killed or injured? Something could happen here as well.
> Vicky is attending a conference in Edinburgh so they are all going and then having a couple of weeks over there. Kate they have decided on a farm stay just outside of Inverness. After Mummy, Daddy and Grandmas the most exciting things are food, dogs, birds and toot toots. Well she should see dogs and birds on the farm, will get food (being kind parents they do feed her).And they are catching the night train from Inverness to London. Figured she would get the excitement of a train without needing to be occupied for hours as she will sleep most of the time.
> In London they will have 3 or 5 nights with the friends Maryanne stayed with. A school friend has moved to Wales and will be London at the same time for 2 days so 3 of the school friends will all catch up. As our friends live in Rickmansworth (end of the Metropolitan line for those who know London) they may stay in London for those two nights.


So true! DS and I talked about that. Last summer, a gunman killed policemen in an ambush in Dallas. It was awful. I was out of town, but we watched it on the news. We are also going to Paris, where they had a terrorist attack last year. I refuse to let fear dictate my life. You just never know when your time is up! I hope my time is a long way off!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know what happened to the quote part of this reply but oh well. 
Anyway, 
Sam, the lemon cake and other lemon recipes sound great, I love lemon, anytime. 
There was something else I was going to say but CRAFT struck. 
Have a good day, enjoy the haircut, I need to go get mine trimmed again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is a tooth grinder. The dentist is referring him. The test is next Tuesday afternoon. We have noticed that his breathing isn't always right during the day so I will be interested to hear what they find out.


Sending best wishes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


They are just adorable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, sending positive thoughts for Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is a tooth grinder. The dentist is referring him. The test is next Tuesday afternoon. We have noticed that his breathing isn't always right during the day so I will be interested to hear what they find out.


Hoping for a definite answer for Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie.
> Hope your new friend hasn't lost the paper with your number on. Must admit I'm terrible for that I quickly put something in my pockets and then empty my pockets of rubbish including important stuff


Thank you, Sonja! So do I, but with the passing of each day, I am getting less hopeful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Something may have come up thought, that she hasn't had a chance to get with you, one never knows. Or accidentally emptied pockets and it went without realizing it, Marla does that, then call me to see if I got the number, now we just put them all in my phone if I'm around or she won't have it long. :sm16:
> It's unfortunate in those situation that numbers didn't go both ways.


Yes it is unfortunate- I was distracted by seeing my friend Maraea- and did not write anything in my diary, which I have always with me- silly on my part.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Sonja those bunnies are absolutely wonderful, someone is so lucky to receive them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Re: Possible new friend. Will you get to see her at a Senior's function again? Hope so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Here's a raverly free download for an Easter hat in different sizes I thought might be fun for those that knit baby hats for charity.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-egg-hat-3
> 
> ...


Hoping the driving goes better this time. How upsetting for you both. Lovely hats.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a really big one named Mama Vera. LOL


Too cute. Never thought of naming mine. Mmmmmm, now to find an appropriate name as it is like a good friend, soothing my burns.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wish you could buy it here - looks good. I would add milk and maybe a bit more sugar. --- sam


I used to have one like that. We put hot water on it to soften some of it and then brown sugar and milk. So good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one comes from Ruthie in Glasgow- (Scotland).
> 
> *The new Alphabet*
> A is for apple, B is for boat.
> ...


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you are not in pain. It amazes me how much dentists charge. Sorry for the expense.
> Kaye, would love to join you and Marla in yoga.


Yes, truly a shock. Going to the grocery store is a Shock too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, so cute about being warned to watch out for the bird! They are so small and so smart.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Had therapy again this morning, just her stretching and moving it, but it leaves me sore. She does say I am doing well and right where I should be at just over a week out from surgery.
> Just got caught up here, so going to take a nap and then try some knitting again. Wish me luck!


Here's to a complete recovery without too much pain along the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Must get my day started. Had calls to make. One to a friend whose mother died in Croatia and we talked for a long time. What an awful
Experience for her to go through. She was so close to her mother and said she had lost her best friend but much guilt Not being there for her. So hard to be so far away. 

Then I called my aunt and that was about another hour, so a late start to my day, it is now 3pm and I haven't even eaten. At least I had a cuppa with all of you. 

Watching a cooking show where each episode is in a different area of Australia and thinking of
My Australian KTP friends. 

Hugs and may your time be wonderful till we meet up here again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, truly a shock. Going to the grocery store is a Shock too.


I've just been to the grocery store too had to my cupboards were like old mother Hubbards ( nursery rhyme) youngest son came to so there went my budget


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh Sonja those bunnies are absolutely wonderful, someone is so lucky to receive them.


Thank you Fan


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry for your friend being so far away when her mom passed.
Stopped by Dr. iresha' office to get UTI bottle and drop off 6 charity hats; drugstore for antibiotic and library.
Now to start my day. Going to make chicken enchiladas out of last night's chicken, crochet some more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> AWE!!! They are perfect!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Re: Possible new friend. Will you get to see her at a Senior's function again? Hope so.


No, sadly!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope to be able to catch up later, sorry, but my mom has had a pretty rough past few days. Hopefully she can be better soon, doctor ordered an antibiotic praying this will take care of her issues for now. 
Hugs,Loves and always in my prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hope to be able to catch up later, sorry, but my mom has had a pretty rough past few days. Hopefully she can be better soon, doctor ordered an antibiotic praying this will take care of her issues for now.
> Hugs,Loves and always in my prayers


As you and your Mom are in mine.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sonja, the bunnies are just as cute as they can be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hope to be able to catch up later, sorry, but my mom has had a pretty rough past few days. Hopefully she can be better soon, doctor ordered an antibiotic praying this will take care of her issues for now.
> Hugs,Loves and always in my prayers


Hope the antibiotics do the trick. Hugs and love to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this came through from mjs- I was just waiting for the punchline, but it is funny!

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/hammer.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sonja, the bunnies are just as cute as they can be!


Thank you Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> this came through from mjs- I was just waiting for the punchline, but it is funny!
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/hammer.html


Didn't work for me all I got was an ad


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, healing energy sent for your DM. Hugs for you.
Well, got 4 rows whit, two rows blue and half a row blue crocheted. It's getting fun!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! But free yarn is never a bad thing. I was trying so hard to be good, but Knit Picks had such a great sale on sock yarns and in my defence, I have basically no solid colored sock yarns and if I'm going to continue to do MKAL's, I definitely need some and would rather pay a lot less ahead than more when I need them.


I'm just deleting any emails selling yarn without looking- much easier to resist before I look. Though I have even managed to resist a few times after looking. Helped both by wanting to wanting the sense of achievement of getting through a month ahead and seeing it all out and wondering where I would put more.
I'm knittin gup the royal blue for Elizabeth- being a heavy yarn I can get it quickly knitted. Knitted most of a ball last night and realised that it wouldn't be enough. So have found a top down (7 hour sweater, a larger version of the 5 hour) and will simply knit the body until the yarn runs out. Yoke done and just starting the first sleeve.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great trip. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well you could get hit by a car crossing the road tomorrow outside your house. And probably a good time to go anyway- security will be raised.
> One of my first thoughts was that Vicky and Co will be there in a couple of months and then I thought well what are the chances of being one of the few killed or injured? Something could happen here as well.
> Vicky is attending a conference in Edinburgh so they are all going and then having a couple of weeks over there. Kate they have decided on a farm stay just outside of Inverness. After Mummy, Daddy and Grandmas the most exciting things are food, dogs, birds and toot toots. Well she should see dogs and birds on the farm, will get food (being kind parents they do feed her).And they are catching the night train from Inverness to London. Figured she would get the excitement of a train without needing to be occupied for hours as she will sleep most of the time.
> In London they will have 3 or 5 nights with the friends Maryanne stayed with. A school friend has moved to Wales and will be London at the same time for 2 days so 3 of the school friends will all catch up. As our friends live in Rickmansworth (end of the Metropolitan line for those who know London) they may stay in London for those two nights.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was funny --- sam

It Might Have Been a Bad Idea to Bring Him with Us

Moses, Jesus, and an old man were enjoying a friendly round of golf together.

Moses stepped up to the tee and hit the ball. It went sailing over the fairway and landed in the water trap. Moses then parted the water and chipped the ball onto the green.

Jesus stepped up to the tee and hit the ball. It went sailing over the fairway and landed in the water trap. Jesus just walked onto the water and chipped the ball onto the green.

The old man stepped up to the tee and hit the ball. It went sailing over the fairway and headed for the water trap. But, just before it fell into the water, a fish jumped up and grabbed the ball in its mouth.

As the fish was falling back down into the water, an eagle swooped down and grabbed the fish in its claws. The eagle flew over the green where a lightning bolt shot from the sky and barely missed it.

Startled, the eagle dropped the fish.

When the fish hit the ground, the ball popped out of its mouth and rolled into the hole for a hole-in-one.

Jesus then turned to the old man and said: 

"Dad, if you don’t stop fooling around, we won’t bring you next time."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amen to that sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You can't change your lives because of these people otherwise they win . I get so mad when the news reporters call them terrorists it gives the image that they are stronger and terrorising us . I think they should all call them what they really are cowards . Can you imagine the difference in headlines instead of terrorists attack London put scared cowards attack London


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a mere baby - i think he is 22. he really is a good worker - i'm hoping it works out. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sam, I hope Alex finds some work that makes him happy. Dont know if working from home will build up his self confindence though but I guess it could if he finds something he enjoys. How old is he?
> 
> Hoping you get some Sunny days sometime soon now that it is Spring there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't work for me all I got was an ad


I just opened it - it is an ad. took a wee while to show up, but it is there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was funny --- sam
> 
> It Might Have Been a Bad Idea to Bring Him with Us
> 
> ...


Good one, Sam!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one, Sam!


Agreed!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


I think your bunny booties are delightful and certainly resemble cheerful rabbits, Sonja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are beautiful - heidi loved them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope this possible blockage of Matthew's airway will be something easily resolved. Will be keeping him in prayer.

Happy Birthday (almost too late!) Nikki!!! Sounds like you've been having a good day.

I went to NC today to see my cousin and then did a quick drop-in on Marianne on the way home. Her mom has been really having a difficult week.



pacer said:


> Happy birthday Nikki. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.
> 
> I am hoping all of our knitting friends and family are safe and away from danger from today's attack.
> 
> I took Matthew to get his teeth cleaned. He is being sent to have a test done due to a possible blockage of the airway. One day at a time is the way we live.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....Sonja they are my absolute favorites to date! Simply delightful!!!


Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, healing ene gym for our Matthew.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and very tired so headed to bed. Hugs to everyone and prayers for everyone. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was funny --- sam
> 
> It Might Have Been a Bad Idea to Bring Him with Us
> 
> ...


Good one! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> a mere baby - i think he is 22. he really is a good worker - i'm hoping it works out. --- sam


I still thought he was in his teens. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and very tired so headed to bed. Hugs to everyone and prayers for everyone. TTYL


I'm off too. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm off too. Goodnight all.


Sleep well, Liz and Gwen, and all else turning in for the night!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Think it is about time that I join those who are singing off and getting to bed shortly. Take care and sleep well, y'all.
If you're into the daily stuff, do good work and be safe. It has been a rare but wearying day at Elm. Tomorrow has *got* be better.

Much love to each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm just deleting any emails selling yarn without looking- much easier to resist before I look. Though I have even managed to resist a few times after looking. Helped both by wanting to wanting the sense of achievement of getting through a month ahead and seeing it all out and wondering where I would put more.
> I'm knittin gup the royal blue for Elizabeth- being a heavy yarn I can get it quickly knitted. Knitted most of a ball last night and realised that it wouldn't be enough. So have found a top down (7 hour sweater, a larger version of the 5 hour) and will simply knit the body until the yarn runs out. Yoke done and just starting the first sleeve.


LOL!! I'm usually pretty good at just looking but I really do need some solid color sock yarn and mild tonals, I got 9 skeins for $50 with free shipping, but that will probably be my last purchase unless we go to Ft. Collins, they have a skein that I _really_ want. lolol
I was really looking forward to my yardage going down, but maybe next month.

That's a great idea, if it's a little short or a little long it will still work fine. Best thing about bulky yarn is that it works up so quickly.

I have the first sock of my 2 KAL's done through clue 3, so I'm off to get clue 3 done on the 2nd of that pair, then to get the 2nd pair caught up on that pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was funny --- sam
> 
> It Might Have Been a Bad Idea to Bring Him with Us
> 
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope this possible blockage of Matthew's airway will be something easily resolved. Will be keeping him in prayer.
> 
> Happy Birthday (almost too late!) Nikki!!! Sounds like you've been having a good day.
> 
> I went to NC today to see my cousin and then did a quick drop-in on Marianne on the way home. Her mom has been really having a difficult week.


You had a busy day! 
I sure hope that things get easier for both Marianne and her mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Think it is about time that I join those who are singing off and getting to bed shortly. Take care and sleep well, y'all.
> If you're into the daily stuff, do good work and be safe. It has been a rare but wearying day at Elm. Tomorrow has *got* be better.
> 
> Much love to each of you.
> ...


Hugs Joy!!! Sweet dreams and a lovely day tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, we are enablers so like your reasoning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, we are enablers so like your reasoning!


LOL! I am sure I can always come up with a great reason to buy yarn, but I really do try not to. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, see you sometime tomorrow. David has sugar runs to and from the sugar factory again tomorrow and Marla and I are taking my cousin to Cheyenne tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for the heads up re the wind. We will only be driving the truck tomorrow. The RV will stay in the campground. We are supposed to leave here Friday morning.


We had a nice drive up to Los Alomos today and met DH's friend and his wife for dinner about 5. It snowed like crazy of and on (more on than off) for the 3 hours we were there! Had an inch accumulation on the truck. Of course, "if" there is a snow brush in the truck, it's so buried under stuff I couldn't find it without pitching stuff out on the sidewalk. I found a towel and cleans off as much as I could and the wipers took care of the rest. We are safely back in camp where it was a nice (not!) 47 degrees inside. We've had the heater on for an hour now and it's up to a whopping 55 degrees! We still have our jackets on. Turned on the electric blanket too! With the high winds advisory thru tomorrow @ 7 pm we may stay another day. Yuck but at least we are in a nice place and can explore some more in the truck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We had a nice drive up to Los Alomos today and met DH's friend and his wife for dinner about 5. It snowed like crazy of and on (more on than off) for the 3 hours we were there! Had an inch accumulation on the truck. Of course, "if" there is a snow brush in the truck, it's so buried under stuff I couldn't find it without pitching stuff out on the sidewalk. I found a towel and cleans off as much as I could and the wipers took care of the rest. We are safely back in camp where it was a nice (not!) 47 degrees inside. We've had the heater on for an hour now and it's up to a whopping 55 degrees! We still have our jackets on. Turned on the electric blanket too! With the high winds advisory thru tomorrow @ 7 pm we may stay another day. Yuck but at least we are in a nice place and can explore some more in the truck.


Where abouts are you, Tami? I've lost track.

Edit- I see you are at Los Alomos, but that does not mean anything to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I think your bunny booties are delightful and certainly resemble cheerful rabbits, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they are beautiful - heidi loved them. --- sam


Thank you Sam and Heidi


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Sonja! Looks like a really nice day out there although I'm sure it's cold as the car looks a bit frosted. I woke early and thought I might as well just get up as I'm off up to my uncle's again to tackle another bit of his kitchen. I got a big cupboard in there cleared out last week, so I'm hoping to attack some of the other cabinets today - I found a packet of unopened cheesy biscuits in one cupboard dated best before 2010! So far I've shifted about 12 black bin bags of stuff out and no doubt will have more today. Oh well, it's getting there slowly! He is very grateful and keeps telling me not to feel obliged to come and see him - I told him that's what families do and anyway my mum would come back and haunt me if I wasn't looking after her wee brother!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning Kate it's a beautiful morning here too . I thought I would wake up to frost or even worse as it was really cold last night but thankfully no its a perfect spring morning 
. Hope you have a good day at your uncles even if it's clearing cupboards , think I might have to do mine who knows what I'll find at the back of the cupboard s ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate; I know exactly what you mean. Been in your shoes for both in-law parents and DSIL. It's actually easy to do the things with expiration dates. It's the clothing, bedding and towels that according to them "still have use" that are tough to fet them to part with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm heading out for our Spring Break trip today, but am sending the KAP registration form out via email this morning. I'm also sending some via PM for those who indicated interest, but haven't sent me an email address. Be on the lookout.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm heading out for our Spring Break trip today, but am sending the KAP registration form out via email this morning. I'm also sending some via PM for those who indicated interest, but haven't sent me an email address. Be on the lookout.


Hope you have a fantastic time Jeanette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....Sonja they are my absolute favorites to date! Simply delightful!!!


Thank you Gwen they were a quick easy knit , it was the face sewing that got me I need more practice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Think it is about time that I join those who are singing off and getting to bed shortly. Take care and sleep well, y'all.
> If you're into the daily stuff, do good work and be safe. It has been a rare but wearying day at Elm. Tomorrow has *got* be better.
> 
> Much love to each of you.
> ...


Hope you get a good night's rest Joy ready to face another busy day tomorrow


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! Jennie! So far so good, I haven't heard from her for a couple weeks, my unofficially adopted daughter. I'll message her later today. Thank you for asking.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Hope to be able to catch up later, sorry, but my mom has had a pretty rough past few days. Hopefully she can be better soon, doctor ordered an antibiotic praying this will take care of her issues for now.
> Hugs,Loves and always in my prayers


Sorry to hear that. Hoping she feels much better very soon. Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> My DD always brines our Christmas turkey - she puts it in a huge cooler for 24 hours. The white meat doesn't dry out and it tastes fantastic.


That's what we do, too, Paula. Yum!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

kiwifrau said:


> Yesterday I was mad with myself as I'd somehow brushed up against wet paint and had a few white paint marks on my good black slacks, oh dear!
> Went online and searched how to get dry paint off black pants. OH thank goodness for Google search, most sites had the same or similar suggestions but several mentioned "Hairspray", well who would've thought it would work, not me for sure, well it did, had to spray it onto the area a few times and rubbed and rubbed. "Wella it's gone, Woo Hoo"! ????????????????


Great tip! Thanks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

machriste said:


> Those are both on my "to see" list. Nice to make anew friend. Hope you hear from her. Saturday I will go to my water exercise class, out to brunch with two swimming class friends and then to the opera. Yea!!!! The Metropolitan Opera broadcasts 12 operas live in HD by satellite from the New York opera house over the span of 8 mos. on Saturday afternoons. I am addicted!!!


Our local movie theater shows the opera broadcasts, too. I can't find anyone who wants to go. ..may have to go myself!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning, I am sure Gwen shared about the storms yesterday and last night. It was something else for sure. I went from shorts and t-shirt back to sweatpants and sweater. Gotta love the South! We lost power right after dinner it came back on a bit after midnight. We had hail sizes from a pea to just a bit shy of a golf ball. Our house and my truck and camper are okay, have a few big branches down in the back area, may have to borrow a chainsaw to get them down and cut for burning.
> 
> I am way behind with catching up, we knew the weather was going to be rough so C and I went shopping for supplies, I am going to look for the old fashioned oil lamps, we used up almall of our candles last night, I think the lamps will have a better lighting than the candles.
> Going to try to catch later this afternoon, have to go pick up one of my scripts, not sure why I forgot to order it, I really hoped to stay in today!
> ...


Glad you weathered the storms Marianne. We have awesome solar lanterns ...they work very well and are safer than candles.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> No I haven't put a face on yet I have been sidetracked with knitting a onesie/ romper. About halfway there


Lovely!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Here they are finished Sam


Oh my goodness Sonja! They are adorable. I looked through all my patterns...can't find the bunnies. I may have deleted it thinking I could never make something so cute! Love yours in yellow!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope this possible blockage of Matthew's airway will be something easily resolved. Will be keeping him in prayer.
> 
> Happy Birthday (almost too late!) Nikki!!! Sounds like you've been having a good day.
> 
> I went to NC today to see my cousin and then did a quick drop-in on Marianne on the way home. Her mom has been really having a difficult week.


Prayers for Matthew, Marianne and her mom.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie, my DD and her fiance are leaving this morning from Philadelphia flying to Toronto, then on to Edmonton, for the wedding of a friend. Is that near you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm usually pretty good at just looking but I really do need some solid color sock yarn and mild tonals, I got 9 skeins for $50 with free shipping, but that will probably be my last purchase unless we go to Ft. Collins, they have a skein that I _really_ want. lolol
> I was really looking forward to my yardage going down, but maybe next month.
> 
> That's a great idea, if it's a little short or a little long it will still work fine. Best thing about bulky yarn is that it works up so quickly.
> ...


We can so easily justify our acquisitions can't we! And that price is sure good and as you say you need them. Why is it that so often we don't have what we 'need' despite large stashes?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night all, see you sometime tomorrow. David has sugar runs to and from the sugar factory again tomorrow and Marla and I are taking my cousin to Cheyenne tomorrow.


He's been doing a fair bit of the sugar runs hasn't he?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Oh my goodness Sonja! They are adorable. I looked through all my patterns...can't find the bunnies. I may have deleted it thinking I could never make something so cute! Love yours in yellow!!


Thank you , I wrote down what I did along with the bits from fb so I can do them again anytime. The bootie itself is very easy and a quick knit , for me the hard bit was the fiddly sewing of the face


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , I wrote down what I did along with the bits from fb so I can do them again anytime. The bootie itself is very easy and a quick knit , for me the hard bit was the fiddly sewing of the face


I think your bunnies are perfect! I saw a few photos of different versions on line -pint rest I think. Some just had eyes and nose...no mouth and looked very cute. I always think the mouth is the hardest. You do have mad skills, woman!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> We can so easily justify our acquisitions can't we! And that price is sure good and as you say you need them. Why is it that so often we don't have what we 'need' despite large stashes?


Murphy's law? :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!

Enjoy the day/night, friends!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> 
> Enjoy the day/night, friends!


Yippee hope you all have a wonderful day and have plenty of tissues ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hoping you get better weather.
Kate, bless you for helping dear uncle.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

April, wish I lived closer, I'd love to go to cinema o see opera with you. On second thought, although Lancaster, PA pretty area, I wish you lived closer. I don't want to do northeast winters anymore.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Our local movie theater shows the opera broadcasts, too. I can't find anyone who wants to go. ..may have to go myself!


I don't mind going to those by myself at all. In fact, I rather like it. I wear jeans and a sweatshirt, take my knitting for the intermissions and can even have some pop corn if I want it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> We can so easily justify our acquisitions can't we! And that price is sure good and as you say you need them. Why is it that so often we don't have what we 'need' despite large stashes?


That is so true! And my DD just doesn't understand why I have to buy yarn to make something when I have so much yarn! I just smile and say, I don't have the right yarn for that particular project!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.

I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> 
> Enjoy the day/night, friends!


DD and I went to my DS and BIL's adoption of their two grandsons. It was an awesome experience!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hope to be able to catch up later, sorry, but my mom has had a pretty rough past few days. Hopefully she can be better soon, doctor ordered an antibiotic praying this will take care of her issues for now.
> Hugs,Loves and always in my prayers


Marianne, so sorry that your mom is having more health issues. I hope the antibiotic helps.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sonja, the bunnies are just as cute as they can be!


I agree 100%!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> 
> Enjoy the day/night, friends!


Sounds like an exciting day! Congratulations your daughter and your growing family!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


They are lovely Sorlenna . Think my favourite is the lilac one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I agree 100%!


Thank you


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


Beautiful quilts!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Someone needs to refresh my memory! Where is the site that gives yarn substitution information? I'm thinking Ravelry, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


It's lovely as as are bootees. You could use that popper tape as closures, the sort that is on duvets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


 :sm24: I really like these, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


Can you still get snaps on a tape? That is what I would be using- think velcro could be liable to chafe.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna, beautiful colorful quilts. Swedenme, love the baby outfit. 
I have been home sick the past 3 days with some type of flu bug. Starting, at last, this afternoon feeling a bit better but still having tremendous headache.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful colorful quilts. Swedenme, love the baby outfit.
> I have been home sick the past 3 days with some type of flu bug. Starting, at last, this afternoon feeling a bit better but still having tremendous headache.


Sorry you've been sick, Joyce, but glad you are a bit better- headaches are no fun, though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=6198&cid=17

Cable Knitted Slipper Boots - free pattern


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's in New Mexico Julie - here is a list of things to see. http://www.visitlosalamos.org/ --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Where abouts are you, Tami? I've lost track.
> 
> Edit- I see you are at Los Alomos, but that does not mean anything to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great is that - wishing your dd loads of happiness. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> 
> Enjoy the day/night, friends!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pammie, glad adoption was an awesome experience.
Sonja, adorable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely sorlenna - i'm sure there are is going to be lots of happy children snuggling under your quilts. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful quilts!


Sorienna, I agree.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Cold, rainy day in southeastern Ontario - where is the warm spring weather?
Congratulations to your DD and whole family April.
Love the quilts, Solenna.
Your easter bunny booties are so cute Sonja. The onesie is adorable too. I wonder if you have plastic snaps available?
Sorry you are feeling unwell Joyce.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you want to use velcro - if it touches the yarn it makes a mess - actually i would use buttons if you could make button holes by hand or machine. i would think snaps would work. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joyce to wrap you up in warm healing energy. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful colorful quilts. Swedenme, love the baby outfit.
> I have been home sick the past 3 days with some type of flu bug. Starting, at last, this afternoon feeling a bit better but still having tremendous headache.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would think the velcro would work but then it has been a long time since I've done baby duty. Why don't you think the snaps would work? You've done a lovely job on these too. Edit: Oops...saw Sam's comment about the velcro and he is so right. No velcro!



Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pammie* go to yarnsub.com


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's in New Mexico Julie - here is a list of things to see. http://www.visitlosalamos.org/ --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm a few minuters early - when you feel the spirit you can mosey on over. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458807-1.html#10561511


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you still get snaps on a tape? That is what I would be using- think velcro could be liable to chafe.


That's what I was thinking too , think I might stick with snaps think I have some white plastic ones


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It's lovely as as are bootees. You could use that popper tape as closures, the sort that is on duvets.


That's an idea I never thought of that


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> 
> Enjoy the day/night, friends!


How wonderful. I'm sure all of you are so excited to have the new child home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


Lovely quilts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful colorful quilts. Swedenme, love the baby outfit.
> I have been home sick the past 3 days with some type of flu bug. Starting, at last, this afternoon feeling a bit better but still having tremendous headache.


So glad you're feeling somewhat better. Flu is no fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=6198&cid=17
> 
> Cable Knitted Slipper Boots - free pattern


Those are really nice slippers--on my "to do" list.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think you want to use velcro - if it touches the yarn it makes a mess - actually i would use buttons if you could make button holes by hand or machine. i would think snaps would work. --- sam


You're right about the mess. I have Velcro on a jacket and it came in contact with a top. Just ruined it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking too , think I might stick with snaps think I have some white plastic ones


They should work well, Mary's idea of the sort for a Duvet cover, was I thought a good one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


Sonja, velcro will snag the fiber you used to knit the outfit. Snaps sown onto an appropriate piece of grosgrain ribbon might be a better idea.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


What about buttons?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pammie* go to yarnsub.com


Thank you, Gwen! That was the one I wanted!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


The quilts are great- love the purple one.
Tomorrow we are looking at 37- very high 90s. Shouldn't be that hot this late in March. So crazy weather in many places continues. At least it is a one off hot day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


velcro doesn't work with yarn, it get caught on it. Though I have heard there is one now that doesn't but haven't seen it. Snaps are what used on the legs usually.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The quilts are great- love the purple one.
> Tomorrow we are looking at 37- very high 90s. Shouldn't be that hot this late in March. So crazy weather in many places continues. At least it is a one off hot day.


I had a PM from Denise (Nicho) Sydney has gone from impossibly hot to extremely wet. BTW, she is very busy organising a school reunion.
At least it's only the one day- but rather you than me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a PM from Denise (Nicho) Sydney has gone from impossibly hot to extremely wet. BTW, she is very busy organising a school reunion.
> At least it's only the one day- but rather you than me!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where abouts are you, Tami? I've lost track.
> 
> Edit- I see you are at Los Alomos, but that does not mean anything to me.


New Mexico. We have slowly started our journey home. We stayed an extra day in Albuquerque (near Sorlenna) for an extra day due to very high winds. It was not safe for us to drive the RV. We did explore some more in the truck, though.

Yesterday before we met friends for dinner we went to the Nuclear Museum about the Manhattan Project. Very interesting but what really caught my eye was a display of the calculator used during the project. Very similar to what was shown on Hidden Figures. It was the closest thing there was to do the needed calculations on. As I read the information with the display, I was surprised that it used a punch card method that had been developed for the eighteenth century lace making industry! It snowed while we had dinner and visited with our friends for 3 hours. There was an inch on the truck! By the time we got to lower elevations it had quit and the roads were good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> 
> Enjoy the day/night, friends!


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


Other than cool and windy, it's nice! It was 47 degrees in the RV when we got back last night! It barely made it to 59 by 7 this morning with the electric heater. Good thing we are in a campground with electric. I turned on the electric blanket! Tomorrow we head east some more. It's a bit over 800 miles to his cousin's in south east Kansas. It will take us at least 2 long, very long, days to get there. Best if we can take 3 days to get there but with having had to stay here an extra day we may have to push it.

Forgot to say love the quilts!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Someone needs to refresh my memory! Where is the site that gives yarn substitution information? I'm thinking Ravelry, but I couldn't find it.


Yarn council of America?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful colorful quilts. Swedenme, love the baby outfit.
> I have been home sick the past 3 days with some type of flu bug. Starting, at last, this afternoon feeling a bit better but still having tremendous headache.


Hope you are soon over it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tami, you have certainly been around the US! Your trip sounds amazing! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> What about buttons?


Yes maybe just small ones will work


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Yippee hope you all have a wonderful day and have plenty of tissues ????


Thank you, Sonja, it was very touching.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> April, wish I lived closer, I'd love to go to cinema o see opera with you. On second thought, although Lancaster, PA pretty area, I wish you lived closer. I don't want to do northeast winters anymore.


Thanks, Joy! It would be fun! I am about done with winters, too. Although, we got off pretty easy this winter.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


Very nice, Sorlenna!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> how great is that - wishing your dd loads of happiness. --- sam


Thank you so much, Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

grandma sherry said:


> Cold, rainy day in southeastern Ontario - where is the warm spring weather?
> Congratulations to your DD and whole family April.
> Love the quilts, Solenna.
> Your easter bunny booties are so cute Sonja. The onesie is adorable too. I wonder if you have plastic snaps available?
> Sorry you are feeling unwell Joyce.


Thank you Sherry!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> How wonderful. I'm sure all of you are so excited to have the new child home.


Thank you Liz, it was a very special event!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> New Mexico. We have slowly started our journey home. We stayed an extra day in Albuquerque (near Sorlenna) for an extra day due to very high winds. It was not safe for us to drive the RV. We did explore some more in the truck, though.
> 
> Yesterday before we met friends for dinner we went to the Nuclear Museum about the Manhattan Project. Very interesting but what really caught my eye was a display of the calculator used during the project. Very similar to what was shown on Hidden Figures. It was the closest thing there was to do the needed calculations on. As I read the information with the display, I was surprised that it used a punch card method that had been developed for the eighteenth century lace making industry! It snowed while we had dinner and visited with our friends for 3 hours. There was an inch on the truck! By the time we got to lower elevations it had quit and the roads were good.


That is interesting, thanks, Tami!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up and have to catch up with the ktp. 

Happy belated birthday Nikki????????????????????

Mary I hope Matthew is better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie, my DD and her fiance are leaving this morning from Philadelphia flying to Toronto, then on to Edmonton, for the wedding of a friend. Is that near you?


Edmonton is 200 miles straight west of us, about 3 hrs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Today is the day my oldest DD adopts her foster child! I have a vacation day today so my DH and I can attend the adoption proceedings (being held at a courthouse about 2 hours from our home). Very exciting!
> 
> Enjoy the day/night, friends!


Great news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


Great quilts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished this little onesie I was wanting to leave the whole think open easy to change baby . So I have a question what to use to close leg parts ? Don't think metal snaps would be a good idea and wondering if velcro would come undone


That's very cute! Love the color. Velcro sticks pretty tight, I don't think it would come undone but it might mess up the knitting if it catches. I'd use the snap tape or just sew it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sorlenna, beautiful colorful quilts. Swedenme, love the baby outfit.
> I have been home sick the past 3 days with some type of flu bug. Starting, at last, this afternoon feeling a bit better but still having tremendous headache.


I hope you are over the flu by now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=6198&cid=17
> 
> Cable Knitted Slipper Boots - free pattern


I made those for DIL for Christmas, her request


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Tami, y'all got to NM just as the weather turned--before that it was very nice! Today is cold and cloudy and we have wind off and on. The heat started kicking on again last night, when a couple of days ago, we were in shorts and t-shirts.
> 
> I'm going to try posting some of the quilt photos. These are all baby or doll size. I've been watching videos on free motion quilting and want to try that next.


They are all gorgeous. Well done. :sm24:


----------

